# 2024 Summer Olympics / Games of the XXXIII Olympiad bids



## Lord David (May 23, 2009)

Boriska said:


> :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





-Corey- said:


> Is New York City really bidding for the 2024 Olympic Games?


No of course not (well not yet). 

And as for Boriska, eherm, if you actually bothered to look at that Gamesbids.com logo competition, then you'd see that at least half a dozen other people did a similar idea. I merely simplified it and added a new element.

http://www.gamesbids.com/forums/topic/20717-the-fifth-annual-gamesbids-logo-competition/


----------



## Lord David (May 23, 2009)

Jim856796 said:


> ^^No city in the United States of America will bid for a future Olympic games, ever, so I doubt it.


Don't be silly. The US will eventually bid for a Summer Olympics. There's like at least 3 or 4 cities that haven't hosted the games that would end up hosting eventually.

The Olympics will keep coming back to the US every 20 odd years, the IOC needs it to ensure that an event like the Olympics is still relevant to a market which is still a significant sponsor, as well as having a large population.

Oh and this is the Summer Olympics, we're talking about. They're already confirmed to have a city bid for the 2022 Winter Olympics (which will return to them on occasion too).


----------



## Galandar (Dec 2, 2004)

Alrayyan said:


> Doha 2020 & Dubai 2024


...and Riyadh 2028?


----------



## -Corey- (Jul 8, 2005)

Lord David said:


> Don't be silly. The US will eventually bid for a Summer Olympics. There's like at least 3 or 4 cities that haven't hosted the games that would end up hosting eventually.
> 
> The Olympics will keep coming back to the US every 20 odd years, the IOC needs it to ensure that an event like the Olympics is still relevant to a market which is still a significant sponsor, as well as having a large population.
> 
> Oh and this is the Summer Olympics, we're talking about. They're already confirmed to have a city bid for the 2022 Winter Olympics (which will return to them on occasion too).


Well I hope so, because if not, then it would be a waste of time bidding for nothing.


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

Jim856796 said:


> ^^No city in the United States of America will bid for a future Olympic games, ever, so I doubt it.


Another Jim classic! :lol:

The US will bid in future I'm sure and it has more reasons to be optimistic than virtually any other nation on Earth. Sure, there's a bit more uncertainty now about US Olympics than in the past because there are more places jostling to host (Africa, the Middle East, South Africa, Asia can now put forward realistic host cities where they couldn't 20 or 30 years ago), but that doesn't mean there's reason to be unduly pessimistic.


----------



## Boriska (Apr 9, 2011)

Lord David said:


> No of course not (well not yet).
> 
> And as for Boriska, eherm, if you actually bothered to look at that Gamesbids.com logo competition, then you'd see that at least half a dozen other people did a similar idea. I merely simplified it and added a new element.
> 
> http://www.gamesbids.com/forums/topic/20717-the-fifth-annual-gamesbids-logo-competition/


I saw the projects. 
I also tried to be registered to the Gamesbids forum but I didn't understood how works the confirmation code.

I prefere the two logos for Christchurch 2026  But what you did is beautiful.


----------



## icemango (Nov 27, 2011)

this i my entry for nyc 2024 logo competition!


----------



## DimitriB (Jun 23, 2009)

I hope an African country


----------



## MariaWorld (Jan 4, 2012)

*TOKYO* *city* *2024*


----------



## bgdrewsif (Oct 21, 2011)

Lord David said:


> Don't be silly. The US will eventually bid for a Summer Olympics. There's like at least 3 or 4 cities that haven't hosted the games that would end up hosting eventually.
> 
> The Olympics will keep coming back to the US every 20 odd years, the IOC needs it to ensure that an event like the Olympics is still relevant to a market which is still a significant sponsor, as well as having a large population.
> 
> Oh and this is the Summer Olympics, we're talking about. They're already confirmed to have a city bid for the 2022 Winter Olympics (which will return to them on occasion too).


Not true, there is ZERO confirmed US bid for Winter 2022 games... The USOC and IOC have yet to resolve the revenue-sharing issue which has severely eroded the relations between the USOC and IOC... until it is resolved and then fences are mended the USOC will not submit any bid regardless of how much some cities in the USA would like to bid... Reno raises a lot of noise about 2022 but is highly unlikely to be submitted by the USOC and Denver has been quietly getting some wheels in motion for a possible 2022 bid but Denver is the only city in history to be awarded the games (Winter 1976) and the toss them back to the IOC simply because they didn't want them (Denver voters rejected the games on financial and environmental reasons after they were already awarded the games, thus Innsbruck was given the games after having previously hosted the 1964 winter games since they still had most of the venues available from the previous games). That is a HUGE black mark on any possible Denver bid and they would have a LOT of work to do in improving their image with the IOC to have any chance of them taking a risk with Denver a second time... 

Some think that time has healed the wound between Denver and the IOC but this is still very much a contentions point of history within the IOC circles and after two back-to-back humiliations in the voting process NYC for 2012 and the crushing defeat of Chicago in the first round for 2016 after spending 100,000,000 in the bid and having the sitting US president personally appear and address the IOC, the USOC is going to be VERY cautious about moving forward with any future bid...

Furthermore... virtually every American city/state capable of hosting for Winter or summer is completely broke financially and if there was any money is is likely that taxpayers would recoil at spending billions to host a 2-week athletic event in the face of crumbling schools, roads, lack of healthcare, and a vast myriad of other problems we now face...


----------



## DÁMASO (Dec 11, 2006)

icemango said:


> this i my entry for nyc 2024 logo competition!



is very good, but if Madrid do not win the nomination in 2020 in 2024 to win by so much insist jeje


----------



## DimitriB (Jun 23, 2009)

The potential bids, found on wikipedia

link
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2024_Summer_Olympics

As I already said : I hope an African Country and I prefer Casablanca


----------



## michał_ (Mar 8, 2007)

DimitriB said:


> The potential bids, found on wikipedia
> 
> link
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2024_Summer_Olympics
> ...


Casablanca sounds like a great place to visit and Maghreb could use an event like that...


----------



## sweet-d (Jul 20, 2010)

bgdrewsif said:


> Not true, there is ZERO confirmed US bid for Winter 2022 games... The USOC and IOC have yet to resolve the revenue-sharing issue which has severely eroded the relations between the USOC and IOC... until it is resolved and then fences are mended the USOC will not submit any bid regardless of how much some cities in the USA would like to bid... Reno raises a lot of noise about 2022 but is highly unlikely to be submitted by the USOC and Denver has been quietly getting some wheels in motion for a possible 2022 bid but Denver is the only city in history to be awarded the games (Winter 1976) and the toss them back to the IOC simply because they didn't want them (Denver voters rejected the games on financial and environmental reasons after they were already awarded the games, thus Innsbruck was given the games after having previously hosted the 1964 winter games since they still had most of the venues available from the previous games). That is a HUGE black mark on any possible Denver bid and they would have a LOT of work to do in improving their image with the IOC to have any chance of them taking a risk with Denver a second time...
> 
> Some think that time has healed the wound between Denver and the IOC but this is still very much a contentions point of history within the IOC circles and after two back-to-back humiliations in the voting process NYC for 2012 and the crushing defeat of Chicago in the first round for 2016 after spending 100,000,000 in the bid and having the sitting US president personally appear and address the IOC, the USOC is going to be VERY cautious about moving forward with any future bid...
> 
> Furthermore... virtually every American city/state capable of hosting for Winter or summer is completely broke financially and if there was any money is is likely that taxpayers would recoil at spending billions to host a 2-week athletic event in the face of crumbling schools, roads, lack of healthcare, and a vast myriad of other problems we now face...


Man your a debby downer. So what about cities like Dallas or Houston they can both host the Olympics. Also what about New York or the District they can both host the Olympics. Now you talk about schools roads and all that crap then wouldn't that no developing countries could make a bid for the olympics.


----------



## Jim856796 (Jun 1, 2006)

What if a planned city (a city that was carefully planned from its inception and is typically constructed in a previously undeveloped area) hosted an Olympic Games (summer or winter)? If so, what planned city would make a great Olympic Games host city?


----------



## KiwiRob (Aug 2, 2009)

Dale1 said:


> I think it deserves to come to Africa and the most capable city is Durban in my opinion.


Over Cape Town?


----------



## KiwiRob (Aug 2, 2009)

Jim856796 said:


> What if a planned city (a city that was carefully planned from its inception and is typically constructed in a previously undeveloped area) hosted an Olympic Games (summer or winter)? If so, what planned city would make a great Olympic Games host city?


Brasilia would be the only one I could think of that would have the size to pull it off, other planned cities like Canberra just aren't big enough.


----------



## Belgrader (Feb 1, 2010)

And what about Berlin, Munich or Hamburg?


----------



## Jim856796 (Jun 1, 2006)

KiwiRob said:


> Brasilia would be the only one I could think of that would have the size to pull it off, other planned cities like Canberra just aren't big enough.


I also think Abuja would pull it off, because they have a national stadium. I asked that question because I highly doubt any planned city would host an Olympic Games in this century. There is the potential for a limited number of hotel rooms and a small number of potential sports venues.


----------



## Lord David (May 23, 2009)

^^ Pull what off? Simply because they have a 60,000 seater ("decaying") stadium?
They bid for the 2014 Commonwealth Games, with a somewhat reasonable plan, yet lost to Glasgow, whose athletics venue would be a temporary platform at Hampden Park.

They were supposed to bid for the 2018 edition but somehow failed to reach the deadline.

The only planned city that can do it currently, would be Brasilia. They can build a purpose built Olympic Park, unlike Rio, as now they would be needing an athletics stadium as part of their bid since their main one is being turned into football only.

As for Canberra, I'd opt for a Winter Olympics if and only if, one could propose the artificial heightening of the mountains in the Perisher Valley. Add a dedicated road and rail link, then you'd have all snow sports in the Valley and ice events in Canberra, alongside Ceremonies, Main Press Centre, hotel area, airport and one Athlete's Village.


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

Milton Keynes?


----------



## Jim856796 (Jun 1, 2006)

Lord David said:


> ^^ Pull what off? Simply because they have a 60,000 seater ("decaying") stadium?
> They bid for the 2014 Commonwealth Games, with a somewhat reasonable plan, yet lost to Glasgow, whose athletics venue would be a temporary platform at Hampden Park.


Pull off a great Summer Olympics. Abuja can be like an Atlanta. And the Abuja Stadium is not decaying. I doubt any other Brazilian cities can host a Summer Olympics after Rio de Janeiro.


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

Their bid for the Commonwealths was questionable and indeed questioned. Can't see Abuja getting anything close to an Olympics. Maybe a YOGs would be a better fit.


----------



## Jim856796 (Jun 1, 2006)

A Youth Olympic Games held in Africa before a "senior" Summer Olympics? Aside from South Africa, I always believed that there was absolutely no city in the African continent capable of hosting a Summer Olympic Games.


----------



## Boriska (Apr 9, 2011)

*PARIS - 2024 Olympic Bid*

So, the thread about the 2024 Olympics is closed. I don't know why :bash:

I open this topic to talk about the Paris Olympic Bid, not official but probably for 2024. 




































Le Stade de France, who can host football and athletics.










The Future Aubervilliers Swim Stadium (next to Stade de France)









Roland Garros of course, who can host tennis.


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## Boriska (Apr 9, 2011)

For the moments, the bids logos are unofficials and... sorry for the designers... ugly.

Eomer, a french member, reffered that Champ de Mars can be a temporary venue for the Opening Ceremony. 









Imagine. 100,000 persons and the Olympic Flame at the top of the Eiffel Tower.









The Arena 92, future Retractable-roof Stadium in La Défense and which can be separate into two arenas for the Handball.









The Bercy Palace, the greatest Arena in Paris, which will be renovated.


----------



## GEwinnen (Mar 3, 2006)

100 years after Paris 2024 and 32 years after Albertville 1992 - yes, it is time for the games in one of Europe's major cities.

London 2012 - Paris 2024 - Berlin 2032 :banana:


----------



## Axelferis (Jan 18, 2008)

Even if i wish that paris host again olympics, the projects presented there are a joke and doesn't meet international standards for the moment.

Please not show the pics of outdated projects (and looser ones)


----------



## parcdesprinces (Feb 15, 2009)

Axelferis said:


> the projects presented there are a joke and doesn't meet international standards for the moment.
> 
> Please not show the pics of outdated projects (and looser ones)


:nuts:

???? Which ones ??


----------



## Boriska (Apr 9, 2011)

Stade de France outdated ? :lol:
Future Aquatic Centre outdated ? :lol:
Arena 92 outdated ? :lol:
Future Bercy outdated ? :lol:
Roland Garros outdated ? :lol:


----------



## Axelferis (Jan 18, 2008)

-stade de France was criticized during 2012 bid because it lacks some aspects
-New bercy sorry but it doesn't beat O2 arena. it could be close to it but i wait the final renders to convince me

If we bid just repostpone the same type of 'joke' infrastructures like the 'shy' olympic village it a waste of time and money.

I have to recognize it but except for the ugly 80K olympic stadium, the bid of london 2012 was ahead ours.

The olympic village they made is just fantastic.

i don't see a vision for the future in the structures you show.

Arena 92 is good and is a 21 st arena 

the swimming center? i want more renders because it seems under the quality of beijing 2008.

I want infrastructures of 21 st century not end of 20th like the majority you show.


----------



## parcdesprinces (Feb 15, 2009)

^^ Aesthetics only or your personal subjective tastes aren't what makes that a venue is good or bad (especially knowing your lack of knowledge regarding architecture, engineering, technical aspects, facts & figures etc).. not to mention some of your opinions simply based on renders = illustrations/drawings .

Secondly, may I remind you that Paris bid obtained the best technical ranking and the best evaluation score in the 2012 race (according to the IOC evaluation report itself, unlike states your 'very serious analysis' of the bids/venues that a 6-year-old kid could have done: e.g. "this one is a joke, that one is ugly, this one is ahead, that on is 21st century & this one is not, that one beat this one, that one was 'shy'....blah blah blah " :laugh.. 

And may I remind you also, still about the 2012 race, which was one of the highest bidding process‎ in Olympic history, that Paris lost in the final round (i.e. above New York City, Moscow and Madrid which were far from being sideline participants) by only 3 votes out of 104 voting members... which is very tight... so I'm not sure at all that the Paris bid and proposed venues can be called "a joke" or "shy" like you said.

Anyway.... hno:


----------



## Axelferis (Jan 18, 2008)

i maintain that for the moment if the bid is like the one for 2012 we are doomed to lose again whatever you say .

Every round bid are higher in quality and now your dream about 2024 is based on weak projects.

I don't see regeneration of some urban areas there. I see nothing new then it is a useless proposal because like FIFA, CIO want to avoid 'white elephants'

we should stress on 'grand paris' before parading on international messes to throw at world face so poor ambitions hno:


----------



## djidma11 (Mar 11, 2012)

I hope 2020 Olympics will be in Doha or Tokyo,if Paris wants to bid for 2024!It will be great!!!


----------



## parcdesprinces (Feb 15, 2009)

Axelferis said:


> and now your dream about 2024 is based on weak projects.


It's not my dream personally. 
And which "weak projects" are you referring to ? Since today there's no official bid and no projects ! :dunno: 



Axelferis said:


> we should stress on 'grand paris' before parading on international messes to throw at world face so poor ambitions


Oh God, you're really an embarrassment.. How on earth can you talk about "poor ambitions" since you haven't seen anything at all yet about a potential future Paris bid ? hno:

BTW, I don't see what a hypothetic administrative "Grand Paris" has to do with that. You know, Paris since decades (if not centuries), and even without this administrative entity, is changing day after day with numerous projects & achievements no matter they are outside or inside the boundaries of the City proper, especially regarding transportations, redevelopments etc.
Actually, I think the main problem with you Axel, is you don't know Paris at all, neither you know what you're talking about regarding the previous bids, and bidding processes etc.


PS: Now, can we please go back to the topic of this thread and discuss about the various possible hypothesis, etc, regarding a future Paris bid. Thank you ! 
(And if you don't like such a topic, then don't post and don't comment in this thread)


----------



## Boriska (Apr 9, 2011)

Paris didn't lose the 2012 Olympic Race. It's London which won this. _Nuance_ 

The only thing who made Paris lose, it's maybe the tactic to pass Paris to a charming small village.
The question is not to sell Paris like NY or London, Paris is not NY or London.
Although, Paris is a 12 Million of Inhabitants Agglomeration. The capital of luxury fashion.


----------



## Boriska (Apr 9, 2011)

And also, the Champ de Mars. Maybe the future Olympic Ceremonies Theatre. :bowtie: I hope


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

*Bid-wise - a summary:*


Paris lost in 1992 to a Barcelona bid which had the backing of a powerful IOC President.
Paris lost in 2008 to a Beijing bid that was always going to win.
Paris lost in 2012 by a tiny margin in probably the most competitive Olympic bidding field in recent history and topped the IOC's technical analysis.

Paris will always put a strong bid forward. They'll never be a lame-duck candidate like Annecy was. Bear in mind this bidding history before going in too strongly with the technical criticisms!

*Venue-wise:*

SdF hosted a superb World Athletics Championships in 2003. It may well need a lick of paint and some renovation by 2024, I don't know, but it's certainly suitable.

In the 2012 bid race, Paris was up against a London bid offering a _bespoke_ athletics venue. That, I believe, swung the powerful athletics lobby towards London's bid and could have been what made the difference. The SdF was never really a problem itself. It was simply a case of a more tempting offer on the table.

Paris' bid was centred around a lot of temporary venues. Technically, this wasn't an issue for the IOC (as the report shows), but whether Paris went overboard in this respect is arguable. I certainly think that's an aspect they'll look at if they bid again. That doesn't mean they have to go for a full-blown Olympic Park, but perhaps Paris' bid was a little dry (though undoubtedly technically very strong) in this respect.

*Olympic Village and related infrastrcuture:*

The London bid that defeated Paris had a village in the Olympic Park; walking distance for a lot of competitors but a bit of a jaunt for others. Paris' bid had a village equidistant between two clusters so all athletes had a fairly short jounrey but none had a jaunt or a roll-out-of-bed. This was a good concept that was praised by the IOC - in no way should that be considered a failure of Paris' bid just because the bid that defeated it had a different concept.

As I understand it the land this village was to be built on is now being put to different use so a different concept will have to be worked out for 2024.

*Presentation and momentum:*

Paris shot themselves in the foot with a lackluster presentation and a President prone to foot-in-mouth disease. It was in some ways defeat snatched from the jaws of victory. It was as much the opposite for London's bid.

The fact that Paris lacked momentum by the end whilst London was at its peak was certainly true. I can't put my finger on why this was, but Paris seemed to have run out of steam a bit by the vote.

There was much talk afterwards of French arrogance and complacancy but I don't believe this to be true - I think that's a rather lazy analaysis. If anything, having followed the 2012 race the opposite was true. Paris tried _so_ hard to come across as technically focussed and humble after the 2008 failure that they probably undersold themselves in the end (I think England 2018 suffered from the same problems with its hangover from the 2006 defeat).

*But remember:*

Paris lost 2012 by less than a handful of votes. It is a World Capital. It might be beaten by new frontiers with unstoppable momentum and IOC backing or by other World Capitals like London, but under normal circumstances it ought to come out on top with a competent bid plan (which it has always had).

Africa is perhaps the next Beijing, Rio...etc. I don't know how well a Paris bid would fare against a strong South African bid, for example. But that unanswerable aside, Paris is well capable of beating anyone and I think would if it ever threw its hat in again.

Its 2012 bid needs tweaks, polishing, and better selling. Not an overhaul. And getting Mike Lee and his agency on board - the team that co-ordinated the bids for London 2012, Rio 2016 and Qatar 2022 - mightn't be a bad idea.

*BUT*, and this is the biggie, is support there to go cap-in-hand to the IOC again? Does Paris, does its Mayor, does the French Government, the French public want to risk everything again? Is Paris' biggest hurdle actually itself? I know that sounds superficially silly, but I do wonder.


----------



## Boriska (Apr 9, 2011)

Very good analysis RobH. 
I'd like to talk to you about the Olympic Bids, but I don't speak english very well.


----------



## parcdesprinces (Feb 15, 2009)

@Rob, Thanks indeed for your post ! 

I think it's a quite complete, fair and objective analysis. 
Thanks again for having taken the time to write such a clear summary of the situation. :cheers:


----------



## Boriska (Apr 9, 2011)

The Grand Palais hosted the 2010 Fencing World Championships







































The Lagardère Paris Racing for me, it's Racing Club de France for ever. In the "Croix-Catelan" site at Bois de Boulogne.



























The swim stadium which will be probably used for Triathlon and Pentathlon Swimming competitions.


And a... project. Just for Tennis. (beh...)


----------



## Boriska (Apr 9, 2011)

The last time Paris hosts Summer Olympics, it was on... 1924 :nuts:

The Olympic Stadium, in Colombes, the former and glorious *Stade Yves-du-Manoir* :bowtie:










In 2020, there are plans to house the Centre National de Handball.
The venue is still too remote is poorly served for an Olympic venue today...


----------



## Axelferis (Jan 18, 2008)

parcdesprinces said:


> Oh God, you're really an embarrassment.. How on earth can you talk about "poor ambitions" since you haven't seen anything at all yet about a potential future Paris bid ? hno:


And you how can you pretend it will be a good bid without seen those projects? be coherent please



> BTW, I don't see what a hypothetic administrative "Grand Paris" has to do with that. t regarding the previous bids, and bidding processes etc.


According to you paris is great enough to host a big olympic village like in London? :lol:

Please look at reality! Every single projects in paris is hurted by nimbies. Where do you want to put a project like that when you know that the spaces lacks! And why? just because the boundaries are narrow !

Do you realize that stratford is an entire city-village that is included to London with its own international railways station?
Where has you seen such a possibility inner paris?

Do you think CIO will give those olympics to this nimby city where every single project lands on a justice courtyard? :rant:

Wake up man! Your city about the sports question is behind a lot of world cities!

Even your arena 92 is blocked now. :bash:

I don't want to see paris ridiculized again on international scenes when we did'nt learnt about our mistakes (catherine deneuve in the middle of champs elysées with nobody and vintage color on video hno: )

We lack of ambitions.
games costs so much that Londoners will remember it in their ar** for a long time :lol:

I don't believe one second to this candidature when you know that government intents to reduce all the cost possible.

then i leave this useless thread because some guys are unable to realize the economic situation in which we are (and for a long time)


----------



## parcdesprinces (Feb 15, 2009)

Axelferis said:


> And you how can you pretend it will be a good bid without seen those projects? be coherent please


:nuts: Where did I write it will be a good bid, you silly troll ? 

And for the rest of your post... I didn't read it 'cause I don't care (and I'm pretty sure it's off-topic and full of nonsenses).



EDIT: Actually I just read this sentence at the end of your post (and I'm glad to have read it):



Axelferis said:


> then i leave this useless thread


:cheers: You won't be missed !


----------



## Boriska (Apr 9, 2011)

C'est bon, il se casse ?
Merci.


I continue my Paris Sports Tour 

Stade Charléty. 20,000. Track and field, and Rugby :cheers:





















Future Stade Jean Bouin, Rugby and Hockey field.  20,000 too.




























:bowtie:


----------



## Boriska (Apr 9, 2011)

Évoquons aussi trois projets du dossier sans ambition et petit bras de Paris 2012. :lol:

Taken from the Website PSS-Archi :cheers:



Phil said:


> *Le Dôme - capacité : 15 000 places*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:cheers:

http://www.froggydelight.com (photos tous droits réservés)




























Le repère olympique, à l'emplacement des Batignolles.
On était en 2005 et on avait de l'espoir


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

> Do you realize that stratford is an entire city-village that is included to London with its own international railways station?
> Where has you seen such a possibility inner paris?


There's more than one way to skin a cat. Just because London's doing it one way, doesn't mean there aren't other models that can and do work for hosting the Games.



> Do you think CIO will give those olympics to this nimby city where every single project lands on a justice courtyard?


London doesn't have _any_ NIMBYs, well know fact :yes:



> then i leave this useless thread because some guys are unable to realize the economic situation in which we are (and for a long time)


Now that's a different question entirely. There's of course a difference between _could_ and _should_. The should is up to you guys to fight out, it's not my money that'll be spent on a Paris Games but yours. But the could, I'm happy to weigh in on that.


----------



## Axelferis (Jan 18, 2008)

RobH-> i think you'll feel the total invoice of the games soon.
The prestige is one thing. The economic crisis is another.

The last countries to have organized olympics summer were australia & china. They are in a better financial shape than UK.

This olympic race is a madness by those days :nuts:

I prefer paris organize them when the city itself will make its 21st century revolution. like for an universal exposition 
Maybe by years 2030's ?


----------



## Boriska (Apr 9, 2011)

Axelferis said:


> then i leave this useless thread because some guys are unable to realize the economic situation in which we are (and for a long time)


^^
:bowtie:

Tiens ta promesse s'il te plaît :|


----------



## Lord David (May 23, 2009)

Axelferis said:


> RobH-> i think you'll feel the total invoice of the games soon.
> The prestige is one thing. The economic crisis is another.
> 
> The last countries to have organized olympics summer were australia & china. They are in a better financial shape than UK.
> ...


Are you implying that France is in an economic crisis? Aren't they (and Germany) the ones bailing out the European nations huge in debt? Like Italy and Greece? Even though, places like Italy and Greece owe them?

Oh and one of the primary reasons Paris lost 2012 was the fact that London offered a brand spanking new Olympic Park taking advantage of the idea of rejuvenating a derelict part of London. Paris proposed good use of existing venues, a new aquatics center, a major arena, but most of it's indoor sports were proposed to be held in indoor pavilions, that would have been temporary. Not much legacy there.

When Paris does bid again, I think it should re-think this approach and propose a new convention center legacy or national training center legacy for all these indoor sports.


----------



## Axelferis (Jan 18, 2008)

@Lord david

-UK is in good financial shape? with cuts in pensions? To have been donwgraded to 7th from 6th place for economy power?

-Yes Paris 2012 was full of temporary venues. That's why i say if it's to refurbish the same bid by changing names of arenas & venues it's useless. More ambition please, then more money...but it's not the hour to expense


----------



## hseugut (May 24, 2011)

Personne n'entend parler de Paris 2024 en France .. / Nobody heard of a Paris's bid for 2024 in France ....


----------



## parcdesprinces (Feb 15, 2009)

Lord David said:


> Oh and one of the primary reasons Paris lost 2012 was the fact that London offered a brand spanking new Olympic Park taking advantage of the idea of rejuvenating a derelict part of London. Paris proposed good use of existing venues, a new aquatics center, a major arena, but most of it's indoor sports were proposed to be held in indoor pavilions, that would have been temporary. Not much legacy there.


Well, it seems that this is much more your personal opinion, than the IOC one. Because if what you said was correct, then tell me why Paris bid obtained the best bid evaluation score according to the IOC report itself (London bid was ranked third), and all what you said doesn't explain also why Paris bid lost in the final round (after NYC, Moscow and Madrid were eliminated; not to mention Rio, Istanbul, etc which haven't even been shortlisted) by only 3 votes out of 104 IOC voting members. 


Oh and BTW, Paris bid included "only" 6 temporary pavilions (for minor sports/competitions + the Handball final round) ! Which means less than London if we include ExCel and its 5 temporary arenas + of course the Basketball & water-polo temporary pavilions. = In the end it's the same result than the Paris bid in terms of temporary venues/arenas.


----------



## Boriska (Apr 9, 2011)

hseugut said:


> Personne n'entend parler de Paris 2024 en France .. / Nobody heard of a Paris's bid for 2024 in France ....


http://www.sudouest.fr/2012/04/12/s...-en-france-pour-l-ete-de-2024-686265-4705.php


----------



## Boriska (Apr 9, 2011)

Sarkozy talked about the 2024 Summer Olympics. :bowtie:

http://www.sudouest.fr/2012/04/12/s...-en-france-pour-l-ete-de-2024-686265-4705.php






















Here is the Arena 92, who actually gets a... little problem with some stupid Nimbies.  I'll come Sunday with a big weapon. :gunz:

And the Pierre-de-Coubertin Stadium. A little gymnasium next to Parc des Princes :cheers: 4,200 places. Beautiful.


----------



## parcdesprinces (Feb 15, 2009)

^^ 204 ?

(j'efface mon post dès que tu as corrigé le tien )


----------



## Boriska (Apr 9, 2011)

^^


----------



## Boriska (Apr 9, 2011)

Reparlons de 2012.

Quand on résume le dossier de Paris 2012, on se rend compte qu'il y avait en réalité très peu de failles. Les sites étaient très bien choisis, ce n'est donc pas un problème de pavillons temporaires. Notre ami parcdesprinces l'a précisé, Londres a autant de pavillons temporaires que Paris.

Par contre, entre la façon dont Machin-Bidule a vendu la ville de Paris en 2012 (en la faisant passer pour ce qu'elle n'est pas : un mignon petit village de France) et la façon dont Sebastian Coe a vendu Londres (en la faisant passer pour ce qu'elle cherche déséspérément à être : une mega-giga Ville super moderne et qui est la plus grande ville du Monde et la Capitale du Monde, et tout ça) le CIO a fait son choix. Et ce fut serré tout de même. Seulement trois votes d'écart. Malgré tout je maintiens que si Paris avait été présentée autrement, on aurait gagné une dizaine de membres qui auraient davantage adhéré qu'avec Londres.

L'analyse de RobH est des plus exactes selon moi. Il faut bien préciser (mais ce n'est pas encore très clair dans l'esprit si négatif et si français de nos compatriotes) que Paris n'a pas réelement perdu les Jeux. Mais c'est Londres qui les a gagné au final.

Et quand je vois que cette organisation tombe pile au mauvais moment pour les rosbifs (Crise économique) avec tous leurs beaux projets et leurs pubs de promotion avec Mark Ronson et l'Eurostar. Je suis très très contents pour eux et ils les ont bien mérité ces Jeux Olympiques 

---

Let's talk about 2012.

When we summarize the case of Paris 2012, we realize that there were actually very few flaws. The sites were very well chosen, this is not a problem of temporary pavilions. Mr. parcdesprinces pointed out, London has many temporary pavilions that Paris.

By cons, between how-Machin Bidule sold the city of Paris in 2012 (by passing it for what it is not: a cute little village in France) and how Sebastian Coe has sold London (by passing it for what it desperately wants to be: a mega-giga super modern city and is the largest city and Capital of the World and stuff) the IOC has made its choice. And it was still tight. Only three votes apart. Still I maintain that if Paris had been presented differently, we would have won a dozen members who would have adhered more than London.

The analysis of RobH is more accurate in my opinion. It should be clear (but it is still unclear in mind if negative and if our French compatriots) that Paris has not lost réelement Games. But it is London that has won in the end.

And when I see that this organization falls battery at the wrong time for roasts (Economic Crisis) with all their beautiful projects and their promotion pubs with Mark Ronson and the Eurostar. I am very very happy for them and they have deserved these Olympics: D


----------



## Boriska (Apr 9, 2011)

parcdesprinces said:


> ^^ 204 ?
> 
> (j'efface mon post dès que tu as corrigé le tien )


Tu sais ce qu'on dit : Jamais 204


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

(just made in 40min)

:cheer: :cheer: *Sotchi 2024 * :cheer: :cheer:

Existing :
1- *Olympic village*
2- *International Broadcasting Center*
3-* Iceberg Skating Palace, 12,000 seats*, gymnastic, rhythmic gymnastics
4- *Bolshoy Ice Dome *(hockey), *12,000 seats *and more for basket-ball because ground is smaller than hockey
5- *Adler Arena Skating Center, 8,000 seats*, the arena is very large because it's for speed skating, it could be divided in 4 parts (maybe 6) and host boxe (17 days), judo (and then taekondo), fencing (and then werstling), badminton (and then trampoline) 
6- *The Shayba Arena, 7,000 seats*, Handball and after 1/4finals competition in Iceberg Skating Palace
7- *Ice Cube Curling Center, 3,000 seats*, weight lifting
8 -* Olympic stadium 2014, 45,000 seats, *to small for olympic summer stadium but will host athelic with extention

Needs *indoor venue *for :
- Aquatic sports
- Volley ball
- Table tennis (maybe in Adler Arena Skating Center which is huge)
- shooting (maybe in Adler Arena Skating Center which is huge)


----------



## PaulFCB (Apr 21, 2008)

-Corey- said:


> Those cities in bolt don't have a chance in 2024...


 Shanghai or Tel Aviv are so going to host in 2024 .


----------



## TEBC (Dec 26, 2004)

Gadiri said:


> Monaco ! Why not St Marino ? :lol:


For YOG its possible


----------



## TEBC (Dec 26, 2004)

-Corey- said:


> Those cities in bolt don't have a chance in 2024...


Who said 2024? Im just saying that i would like to see.. Many even has no chances like Tel Aviv


----------



## eMKay (Feb 2, 2007)

DC is an interesting bid, a lot of interesting backdrops for that one. My Canadian relatives watched a short news piece on Toronto's planned bid, they want to include Buffalo in the bid, no mention of what capacity though, we have plenty of venues but the only thing Olympic quality is First Niagara Center but it's much too large for any secondary sports that would be hosted there, except maybe some basketball preliminaries.


----------



## Jex7844 (Mar 26, 2009)

*PARIS 2024 or PARIS 2028?*









_Photo by Y.Caradec_

*Decision on 07/09/2013...*​


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

swifty78 said:


> yet 88 and 2010



The Winter Olympics are a totally different event. You might as well count Commonwealth Games while you're at it.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

rantanamo said:


> Dallas will be a much larger metro and city than SF in 2024 with a huge regional economy. Dallas can put together a seriously centralized bid compared to most US cities as well. Can't just ignore it because its not a huge tourist destination right now. Especially if its nearing 9 million people.
> 
> I joined the Dallas bid just to get an idea of what's going on. What we do know is, the USOC has informed 3 cities so far that they aren't going after 2020 and that 2024 is the focus. Our coordinator is the same coordinator that worked with Sydney to win their bid. We also have a large private sector that actually wants to do this. Not saying we will win even the American bid. Chances are, NY wins, but I bet our bid is technically better, more centralized and the venues and facilities will be more in line with the normal projects that are coming to the city, games are not. That's why the USOC likes the Dallas bid. It would epitomize what the IOC likes to talk about as their ideal bid.
> 
> And yes, the USOC is looking at Tulsa seriously. Haven't seen their bid, but they are serious and are ahead of the cities that didn't have a 2020 committee


I'm aware of the size of Dallas and how quickly it's growing, but it just doesn't have much appeal/caché internationally. Good luck though. Nothing is impossible.


----------



## hater (Aug 1, 2011)

*Baku 2024 
*


----------



## -Corey- (Jul 8, 2005)

Too small ^^, Baku is like Las Vegas wanting to host the Olympic Games :lol:


----------



## hater (Aug 1, 2011)

uhhhmm what ?

Baku has a population of 4million 
and Baku masterplan is to be competed by 2030 
so maybe 2028 or 2032 would be better


----------



## Anubis2051 (Jan 28, 2010)

Since we've already had a few venue lists, I figure'd I toss one together for NY. Don't be too surprised if this is similar to the 2012 bid, I used that bid as a reference. 

Opening/Closing Ceremony & Track and Field - Temporary Stadium 80,000 seat stadium, Governors Island.

There is more than enough room for a temporary stadium if you demo some of the disused structures. Plus, that view would be something else! 
















Afterward, the venue can be downsized significantly (less than 10,000). Transport might be an issue for now, but that could be solved easily by the time of the games. 

Basketball: 
Madison Square Garden/Barclays Center/Prudential Center
MSG is finishing up a massive renovation project, Barclays and Prudential are both brand new.
MSG








Pru Center








Barclays 










Soccer:
MetLife Stadium/Rutgers Stadium/Lincoln Financial Field/Yale Bowl
I tried to keep all the venues as close to NYC as possible for this, so I choose four large venues within an hour or two drive of NYC. With the exception of LFF, all are within 45 minutes or so.
MetLife:








Rutgers Stadium:








LFF:








Yale:









Tennis: 
This one is easy, USTA Tennis Center, Queens:









Beach Volleyball:
MCU Park, Coney Island (With added seating). This is a great venue at what is arguably America's most famous beach. Great backdrop, and if need be, a second, temporary venue could be constructed on the beach.









Field Hockey: 
Baker Field, Columbia









Baseball: Yankee Stadium, Bronx
Yes, I know it's out for now, but I think coming back to the US would cause there to be reason to bring it back. If a U-23 rule is implemented like in soccer, it could work very well. Plus, it's not often you get to play the game in the baseball capital of the world. Yanks take a 2 week roadtrip during the games.









Softball: Richmond County Bank Ballpark, Staten Island
Bring back one, you have to bring back the other









Archery: Near the Unisphere









Wrestling, Judo, Tae-Kwon Do, Fencing, Weightlifting, Table Tennis: Javits Center









Boxing: 69th Regiment Armory (Manhattan) & 369th Armory (Bronx) (Final at MSG)
69th








369th









Handball: Nassau Colosseum









Rugby Sevens: Citi Field
The home of the Mets (who will also take a road trip for the two weeks) has been used to host Soccer in the past, and can be modified to host rugby. San Diego's Petco park has hosted rugby in the past, so it is possible for a baseball stadium. 









Olympic Village: Iron Triangle, Flushing, Queens
This might be a controversial pick, but the Iron Triangle behind Citi Field is in need of a major face lift. Right now it looks like this:








and actually lacks running water. The city has developed a plan for redevelopment, but it's stalled.








Putting the Olympic Village here could be the push the project needs to finally be completed. 

BMX: Ichan Stadium, Randall's Island









Sailing: Liberty State Park (Liberty and Ellis Island)
This would be an unbelievable venue for the sailing event, and the part of the park in mainland NJ offers plenty of room for temporary stands:









Triathlon: Central Park









Marathon: NYC Marathon Course









Indoor Volleyball: IZod Center









The only major venue I can't find a use for is Red Bull Arena, anyone have any ideas?









Other events that I'm unsure of a venue for:

Canoeing
Cycling
Diving
Water Polo
Equestrian
Gymnastics
Judo
Modern pentathlon
Rowing
Swimming

Many of these will likely require new or temporary venues, particularly the aquatic events, although there might be locations that I'm simply unaware of that can be used. Anyone have any ideas?

IBC - Could be a new building, would probably make more sense to rent an entire building in midtown somewhere to be converted.


----------



## carnifex2005 (May 12, 2010)

Here's a good (and extensive story) on what it would take for a possible Vancouver 2028 Summer Olympics bid.

Part 1, Part 2 and Part 3.


----------



## -Corey- (Jul 8, 2005)

You did a pretty good job Anubis!! I really hope NYC gets elected for the 2024 Summer Olympic Games!!.


----------



## Joao Pedro - Fortal (Jun 5, 2009)

This is how I see it:

*2020:* 1.Istambul / 2.Tokyo / 3.Madrid

*2024 if Istambul gets 2020:* 1.Toronto / 2.New york / 3.Tokyo / 4.Cape T. or Durban
*2024 if Tokyo gets 2020:* 1.Paris / 2.Berlin / 3.Rome / 4.Istambul / 5.Toronto / 6.New York / 7.Madrid / 8.Cape T. or Durban / 9.Dubai / 10.Baku
*2024 if Madrid gets 2020:* 1.Tokyo / 2.Toronto / 3.New York / 4.Istambul / 5.Cape Town or Durban


----------



## -Corey- (Jul 8, 2005)

This is how i see it..

2020: 1.Istambul / 2.Madrid / 3.Tokyo (although I want Madrid to win, but i think Istanbul would get it..)

2024 if Istanbul gets 2020: 1. New York City / 2. Toronto (the games are coming back to North America if either Istanbul or Madrid win in 2020)
2024 if Tokyo gets 2020: 1.Paris / 2. New York City (or Washington, D.C.) / 3. Toronto /4. Madrid / 5. Istanbul
2024 if Madrid gets 2020: 1. New York City / 2. Toronto / 3. Tokyo or other Asian city, perhaps even Australia would want to bid?



hater said:


> uhhhmm what ?
> 
> Baku has a population of 4million
> and Baku masterplan is to be competed by 2030
> so maybe 2028 or 2032 would be better


As far as I know it only has 2,064,900 and less than 3 million inh in its metropolitan area... We are talking about the Olympics... Just look at the past, only world class cities with a huge population. Except for maybe Athens, but still it has more people than Baku and well, it was Athens, the IOC wanted the game back to Athens.


----------



## Mercenary (Feb 3, 2007)

New York won't happen until the US economy fully recovers.

It will be a security and logistical nightmare to host the Olympic Games in New York.

It will be the most costly Olympic Games ever.


----------



## -Corey- (Jul 8, 2005)

The IOC only cares about MONEY, they would prefer the games in NYC rather than Toronto. And I don't know why you're so sure about Toronto winning the bid... They will only win if the US mess up with their bid or if another American city win the right to bid for the games (let's say Philadelphia or Dallas), but it seems the USOC wants NYC..


----------



## TEBC (Dec 26, 2004)

-Corey- said:


> The IOC only cares about MONEY, they would prefer the games in NYC rather than Toronto. And I don't know why you're so sure about Toronto winning the bid... They will only win if the US mess up with their bid or if another American city win the right to bid for the games (let's say Philadelphia or Dallas), but it seems the USOC wants NYC..


So why Chicago lost?


----------



## -Corey- (Jul 8, 2005)

That's another story, they wanted to host the country in a poor country.


----------



## IllumL8ker (Apr 29, 2012)

eMKay said:


> I was just relaying a story in Toronto's media, I agree they should bid alone but it would be cool if just one event was hosted here, definitely nothing like a "joint" bid, that would be impractical.


I agree we can give you some events like hong kong and china what they did just things like olympic stadium and main aquatics center I would like to see in Toronto it would be good for our Summer Athletes (we need it) cuz you guys are good enough at the summer olympics wow... domination... you guys are even dominating the winter olympics now too you guys need to calm down thats also and egde for us you guys are already so good at the olympics hosting another one wouldn't be fair to the rest of the nations of the world... it would be a landslide victory for you guys


----------



## koolio (Jan 5, 2008)

eMKay said:


> It's about to go through a $200,000,000 renovation, Marbur66 is just some ignorant troll though, he wouldn't know anything about that. But why are we even talking about the Ralph? It's far too big and we have far too few soccer fans for any matches, there is no other Olympic sport that it's suitable for unless Football becomes and Olympic sport in the next 12 years (Not likely, lol) Coca Cola Field would be perfect if baseball comes back, it's the only real baseball stadium in either city, all kinds of things can be hosted at First Niagara Center, We could definitely host rowing although St. Catharines might be better.


I don't think Ralph will be too big for soccer. Olympic events draw well, irrespective of the popularity of the individual events. If baseball does not come back, Coca-Cola Field can still be used. They could use it for Rugby (Petco Park in SD was used for Rugby Sevens few years ago). Also, in London, they used the Lord's Cricket Ground for archery. They could hold that or other similar sports there.


----------



## koolio (Jan 5, 2008)

Dimethyltryptamine said:


> IOC =/= FIFA. Toronto is not a small city, it's capable of hosting it on its own. A Toronto-Buffalo bid will fail. Try it and see


Personally I don't even want to see the Olympics in Toronto if it means that it will cost us something like $20 billion. This is why I am all for a joint bid between Toronto-Buffalo as it will reduce the total cost for us. The Western New York region will also benefit from an increased global profile and injection of more money in a struggling economy. However, I suspect that most other Americans don't give a crap about Buffalo and would not be supportive of this idea, hence it is indeed possible that USOC would not even give this a moment's consideration. 

Either way, as far as I'm concerned, Toronto as the sole host is a non-starter. The costs will inevitably reach the stratosphere and I cannot in good faith be supportive of something like that at a time when the government is looking for ways to trim social services to save money.


----------



## -Corey- (Jul 8, 2005)

There will be no American bid this time, the USOC will just pick the city they want.


----------



## Lord David (May 23, 2009)

It doesn't work that way (unless they really want to save cities from wasting initial money).

They'll accept proposals, and choose a city based on that in a national bid race. There's clearly no single city which is their choice and that would just anger other cities who want to bid.

So simply choosing say NYC outright, would certainly anger Los Angeles, San Francisco or even Chicago.


----------



## Lord David (May 23, 2009)

koolio said:


> Either way, as far as I'm concerned, Toronto as the sole host is a non-starter. The costs will inevitably reach the stratosphere and I cannot in good faith be supportive of something like that at a time when the government is looking for ways to trim social services to save money.


Toronto can host on it's own. No need to team up with a joint bid from a city that's not even in the same country.

Either do the compact 2008 bid (which in all likelyhood is a must) or do the reasonable downscaled approach by using the wealth of venues you already have and spread it out like the 2015 Pan American Games. The only real venues needed to be built then would be the Olympic Stadium, Athlete and Media Villages (possible Main Media Center, though the existing convention center(s) downtown could be used), possible velodrome and main aquatics center.

But offering something similar to 2008 is the way to go.


----------



## -Corey- (Jul 8, 2005)

Lord David said:


> It doesn't work that way (unless they really want to save cities from wasting initial money).
> 
> They'll accept proposals, and choose a city based on that in a national bid race. There's clearly no single city which is their choice and that would just anger other cities who want to bid.
> 
> So simply choosing say NYC outright, would certainly anger Los Angeles, San Francisco or even Chicago.


That's what i read on the news... So I have no idea..


----------



## Mercenary (Feb 3, 2007)

koolio said:


> Personally I don't even want to see the Olympics in Toronto if it means that it will cost us something like $20 billion. This is why I am all for a joint bid between Toronto-Buffalo as it will reduce the total cost for us. The Western New York region will also benefit from an increased global profile and injection of more money in a struggling economy. However, I suspect that most other Americans don't give a crap about Buffalo and would not be supportive of this idea, hence it is indeed possible that USOC would not even give this a moment's consideration.
> 
> Either way, as far as I'm concerned, Toronto as the sole host is a non-starter. The costs will inevitably reach the stratosphere and I cannot in good faith be supportive of something like that at a time when the government is looking for ways to trim social services to save money.


A lot of that $20 billion will be federal funds and will go along in improving our crappy transportation infrastructure such as new subway lines, trams, etc.

Toronto can certainly host the 2024 Games. :cheers:


----------



## Anubis2051 (Jan 28, 2010)

Anubis2051 said:


> Baseball at Yankee Stadium? Probably. This is from 1996 in Atlanta:
> 
> 
> [image]
> ...





eMKay said:


> There is no baseball/softball in the Olympics.





Lord David said:


> Not at the moment, but given that the Baseball and Softball federations have merged, any bid for them to come back to the Olympics will be a joint one, so both events (Baseball for Men and Softball for Women) must return together if successful.


That, and a move to the US/Asia/South America (Not Brasil though) would probably put significant pressure on the IOC to return the sports.

Just to back my own point from earlier about Olympic baseball drawing in NYC if they were selected to host and the games were brought back for '24, I found these from Dodger Stadium in 1984 - before baseball was a medal sport. Looks like a packed house of 55,000 +

First pic is pre-game:


----------



## prahovaploiesti (May 28, 2011)

Should be Durban.


----------



## PaulFCB (Apr 21, 2008)

I think its more complicated than that.

In any case, the faith of the 2024 games are dependent on what happens in September 2013, cause let's not forget, bookies kinda see Tokyo as favorites, but anything can happen.
In the same time, 2024 is starting to look like an edition with many potential candidates ( that are actually capable of bidding till the end ).
My preliminary bets are:
New York City if Madrid or Istanbul get 2020. I think the only way they can't be nominated as US candidate is if they won't actually bid, in that case, a city like Chicago might have a good chance...
Paris is Tokyo gets 2020, but I'm pulling for the first option.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Dimethyltryptamine said:


> A Toronto-Buffalo bid will fail. Try it and see


Agree, that's a failed bid right out of the starting gate.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Mercenary said:


> A lot of that $20 billion will be federal funds and will go along in improving our crappy transportation infrastructure such as new subway lines, trams, etc.
> 
> Toronto can certainly host the 2024 Games. :cheers:


Exactly! I find it really odd how some people think $20 billion means all this money is going towards frivolous spending on sports and we'll see no lasting benefit. The reality is that the majority of that money goes towards infrastructure that the city needs any way: subway lines, road paving, beautification of the public realm, an athlete's village that will end up going on the market as condos, and sports infrastructure there to benefit Torontonians (and Canadians) for decades. Most of the rest goes towards salaries paid to people in the host city which gets re-spent in the host city.

What an Olympics does is get our politicians off their asses and actually get these infrastructure projects done.


----------



## Mercenary (Feb 3, 2007)

isaidso said:


> Exactly! I find it really odd how some people think $20 billion means all this money is going towards frivolous spending on sports and we'll see no lasting benefit. The reality is that the majority of that money goes towards infrastructure that the city needs any way: subway lines, road paving, beautification of the public realm, an athlete's village that will end up going on the market as condos, and sports infrastructure there to benefit Torontonians (and Canadians) for decades. Most of the rest goes towards salaries paid to people in the host city which gets re-spent in the host city.
> 
> What an Olympics does is get our politicians off their asses and actually get these infrastructure projects done.


Exactly. We will see more developments in the 7 years leading up to the games than the 30 years previous.


----------



## willwalk (Aug 22, 2012)

PaulFCB said:


> I think its more complicated than that.
> 
> In any case, the faith of the 2024 games are dependent on what happens in September 2013, cause let's not forget, bookies kinda see Tokyo as favorites, but anything can happen.
> In the same time, 2024 is starting to look like an edition with many potential candidates ( that are actually capable of bidding till the end ).
> ...


I'd like to see South Africa host the 2024 games. If Australia and brazil can host the Games, so can south Africa and New Zealand.


----------



## Alphaville (Nov 28, 2007)

willwalk said:


> I'd like to see South Africa host the 2024 games. If Australia and brazil can host the Games, so can south Africa and New Zealand.


Firstly, Africa is not a country, so your suggestion that "Africa can host" is vague at best. _South_ Africa could, but there is basically nowhere else on the continent that is realistically able to. 

New Zealand won't be able to in at least the next few decades, Auckland is too small, and even at current growth rates won't change that much over the coming decades. However, anything can change, but Auckland is a long shot.


----------



## BjarkeK (Apr 6, 2012)

Alphaville said:


> Firstly, Africa is not a country, so your suggestion that "Africa can host" is vague at best. _South_ Africa could, but there is basically nowhere else on the continent that is realistically able to.
> 
> New Zealand won't be able to in at least the next few decades, Auckland is too small, and even at current growth rates won't change that much over the coming decades. However, anything can change, but Auckland is a long shot.



He says South Africa all over his post?


----------



## willwalk (Aug 22, 2012)

BjarkeK said:


> He says South Africa all over his post?


Yes I said south africa. I didn't say all of Africa, I said south Africa as a country to clarify matters.


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

Lord David said:


> Umm... *Sochi for a Summer Olympics?* :nuts:
> 
> First of all, the Olympic Village used for the upcoming Winter Olympics can not be used since it'll be public housing by a 2024 Olympics.
> 
> ...


I was serious at 50%. When I saw the picture, I thought : "Are they hosting summer or winter games ?" :lol:

There is indoor and outdoor shooting at OG.



Gadiri said:


> (just made in 40min)
> 
> :cheer: :cheer: *Sotchi 2024 * :cheer: :cheer:
> 
> ...


----------



## PaulFCB (Apr 21, 2008)

willwalk said:


> I'd like to see South Africa host the 2024 games. If Australia and brazil can host the Games, so can south Africa and New Zealand.


 Depends on how you see it.
If you bid alone you'll...probably win. But there will be many candidates, and I think S.A. is nowhere close to a New York, Toronto or even Tokyo re-bid ( in case Ist/Mad take it for 2020 ) while in the other case, if Tokyo gets 2020, it's kinda twice as complicated for 2024 when it comes to non European bidders.
New Zealand, I doubt it even more, not just for '24 .

2020 can go to Europe
2024 can go to New York
2028 can go to Asia keeping the tradition ( 1988, 2008, 2028 )
2032 back to Europe
2036 looks better for South Africa.


----------



## Cauê (May 14, 2008)

^^
You do not deserve a discussion. Ignored


----------



## GEwinnen (Mar 3, 2006)

-Corey- said:


> Keep Dreaming.


What are you dreaming of? A 5th summer games in the US??


----------



## 1Filipe1 (Jul 13, 2012)

Cauê said:


> Another typical nonsense comment made by you in this forum. Don't you get tired?
> 
> Brazil is not more important than USA, this is evident, but Rio, our emblem-city, is certainly one of the most notorious cities on the Globe. Everything that happens in Rio de Janeiro becomes news around the world. Our urban problems are so well known as our Carnival.
> 
> *My favourite place for the 2024 Olympic Games: Cape Town.*


Sorry to break the news to you, it doesn't become news around the world. Maybe on the Brazilian channel.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

The reality is that news varies greatly depending on where you live. When you travel a lot you realize that news worthy stuff happens all over the world, but whether you hear about it depends upon whether your country's news channels/media have correspondents in that city/country. 

Canadians hear a lot about things that happen in the UK, US, and France because our media have people based in London, New York, and Paris. We hear next to nothing about Germany, Italy, or Brazil because our media don't have people based in Berlin, Rome, or Sao Paulo. It's as simple as that.

It's not as if more stuff happens in the UK, US, or France than elsewhere. Vast regions of the world don't get covered due to budget constraints and what is *easier* to cover. It gives one a warped sense of the world, but I think people realize that's what they're getting. 

'World' news is extremely spotty and far from being a true summary of world news.


----------



## 1Filipe1 (Jul 13, 2012)

isaidso said:


> The reality is that news varies greatly depending on where you live. When you travel a lot you realize that news worthy stuff happens all over the world, but whether you hear about it depends upon whether your country's news channels/media have correspondents in that city/country.
> 
> Canadians hear a lot about things that happen in the UK, US, and France because our media have people based in London, New York, and Paris. We hear next to nothing about Germany, Italy, or Brazil because our media don't have people based in Berlin, Rome, or Sao Paulo. It's as simple as that.
> 
> ...


Actually it varies for importance. Is italy or brazil a major global factor? No.


----------



## SCCP1910 (Jul 20, 2011)

isaidso said:


> Baseball/softball got booted because MLB wouldn't allow it's stars to compete. Your contention that these sports are only popular in less than 5 countries is absurd.
> 
> Canada, South Korea, Japan, Taiwan, Venezuela, United States, Cuba, Australia, etc. That's 8 major countries right there. Panama, Dominican Republic, Mexico, Netherlands, China, Italy, Puerto Rico, South Africa, etc.


Your reading comprehension skills are very limited. Even conceding that my English isn't good I think I made all my points clearly. 

1 - I mentioned MLB not allowing its stars hurt their case. Here:



> Also, the fact that MLB wont ever stop the league for 20 days to allow its stars to compete in the Olympics every 4-years hurts their case even more. Only reason IOC added Golf and Rugby 7 was because both federations agreed to favor it and have all of its stars in the Olympics.


And to your point: MLB president already said they wont EVER stop their league during a crucial point of the season to send players to the Olympics. So yeh, are you agreeing with me it wont come back? If so then OK.

Anyway that was not the main reason. (Softball is a different sport and have all of its stars in the Olympics and MLB have nothing to do with it and still it got kicked out of the Olympics Movement) The main reason is that it's a ultra-expensive for a city to build an specific stadium just for baseball that wont have any utility after the games. Also it requires too many players, IIRC more than 400 players counting also softball in a time where IOC wants to downsize the games badly because they are becoming too big and too costly for Cities to host it. 

And most importantly: even in the country baseball is a religion (USA) people don't care about it in the Olympics. So yeh, no reason to keep it and that's why it got kicked out. Rogge personally campaigned to get it out of the Olympic Movement. 

Just so you can get a sense of history: Baseball and Softball were the first sports that left the Olympics Movement since Polo in 1936. More than 70 years without a sport being thrown out of the Olympics. Maybe now you can understand it wont be back anytime soon.



isaidso said:


> Your contention that these sports are only popular in less than 5 countries is absurd. Canada, South Korea, Japan, Taiwan, Venezuela, United States, Cuba, Australia, etc. That's 8 major countries right there. Panama, Dominican Republic, Mexico, Netherlands, China, Italy, Puerto Rico, South Africa, etc


Back to your readking skills: I never said it was popular in only 5 countries. That's what I said:



> (only popular in less than *5 countries that could realistically host the SOG)*


So yeh, from the ones you mentioned: USA, Canada, South Korea and Japan. These are the 4 I had in my mind.

Taiwan, Puerto Rico, Venezuela, Cuba don't have real chances to host the games anytime soon, if ever. (out of this group, only Venezuela have a chance but wont happen in the less than 3 decades, and baseball is losing a lot of popularity over there since Chaves took over power. He wants to distance itself to USA and be like others south americans. Oh, and venezuela will probably qualify to the WC the first time ever next year)

The Second group you mentioned:



> Australia, Panama, Dominican Republic, Mexico, Netherlands, China, Italy, Puerto Rico, South Africa.


Panama, Dominican Republic, Puerto Rico wont host it anytime soon (probably ever). The SOG outgrew Netherlands, Amsterdam can't (wont) host it anymore. Then I question the popularity of baseball in the other countries you mentioned.

I think you are confusing being "popular" and being "known". I'd like to see numbers on how big is the local league, how many games per week are shown on broadcast tv, what's the attendence #s of baseball professional League in Australia, China, Mexico and South Africa.


----------



## hisham4491 (Jul 3, 2012)

hopefully Kuala Lumpur 2024 :applause:


----------



## Cauê (May 14, 2008)

1Filipe1 said:


> Actually it varies for importance. Is italy or brazil a major global factor? No.


What? Are you another troll or you lives on a desert island? Everything important that happens in Brazil and Italy, Two of the most important countries in the World, are news. Is like France, Japan, Australia... You are not well-informed friend. The difference is in the person, I believe. Some people read world news and some peaple read local news only 

Of course, cities like New York and London call more attention. But Rio, Athens, Sydney, Buenos Aires and other dozens of cities are in the world news too, with its important events. But you can say "it's not true", man. This is a typical arrogance :yes: 

If the statue of Christ in Rio or the Coliseum in Rome are vandalized, it makes news around the world immediately.


----------



## TEBC (Dec 26, 2004)

isaidso said:


> Baseball/softball got booted because MLB wouldn't allow it's stars to compete. Your contention that these sports are only popular in less than 5 countries is absurd.
> 
> Canada, South Korea, Japan, Taiwan, Venezuela, United States, Cuba, Australia, etc. That's 8 major countries right there. Panama, Dominican Republic, Mexico, Netherlands, China, Italy, Puerto Rico, South Africa, etc.


SOUTH AFRICA?!?!?!?


----------



## TEBC (Dec 26, 2004)

Cauê said:


> What? Are you another troll or you lives on a desert island? Everything important that happens in Brazil and Italy, Two of the most important countries in the World, are news. Is like France, Japan, Australia... You are not well-informed friend. The difference is in the person, I believe. Some people read world news and some peaple read local news only
> 
> Of course, cities like New York and London call more attention. But Rio, Athens, Sydney, Buenos Aires and other dozens of cities are in the world news too, with its important events. But you can say "it's not true", man. This is a typical arrogance :yes:
> 
> If the statue of Christ in Rio or the Coliseum in Rome are vandalized, it makes news around the world immediately.


Average americans dont care about intl news


----------



## 1Filipe1 (Jul 13, 2012)

Cauê said:


> What? Are you another troll or you lives on a desert island? Everything important that happens in Brazil and Italy, Two of the most important countries in the World, are news. Is like France, Japan, Australia... You are not well-informed friend. The difference is in the person, I believe. Some people read world news and some peaple read local news only
> 
> Of course, cities like New York and London call more attention. But Rio, Athens, Sydney, Buenos Aires and other dozens of cities are in the world news too, with its important events. But you can say "it's not true", man. This is a typical arrogance :yes:
> 
> If the statue of Christ in Rio or the Coliseum in Rome are vandalized, it makes news around the world immediately.


coming from a brazilian, sorry for being honest, during the week i check on international news stations like cnn, brazil is never there, italy is never there, neither is france. Buenos Aires isnt their neither is athens. Sorry for being brutally honest, but its okay you cna consider yourself important


----------



## TEBC (Dec 26, 2004)

1Filipe1 said:


> coming from a brazilian, sorry for being honest, during the week i check on international news stations like cnn, brazil is never there, italy is never there, neither is france. Buenos Aires isnt their neither is athens. Sorry for being brutally honest, but its okay you cna consider yourself important


Maybe you should try BBC, Globo News, Al Jazeera or even CNN en Español. The world is much morr than just what CNN and Fox News says


----------



## Jennifat (Aug 7, 2005)

1Filipe1 said:


> coming from a brazilian, sorry for being honest, during the week i check on international news stations like cnn, brazil is never there, italy is never there, neither is france. Buenos Aires isnt their neither is athens. Sorry for being brutally honest, but its okay you cna consider yourself important


Filipe, you're making an embarrassment out of yourself. If you think CNN is an international news station, then it's no wonder you're so uninformed and pigheadedly arrogant.


----------



## 1Filipe1 (Jul 13, 2012)

Jennifat said:


> Filipe, you're making an embarrassment out of yourself. If you think CNN is an international news station, then it's no wonder you're so uninformed and pigheadedly arrogant.


did i not say "like"? Did i say cnn is the only news station i watch? Maybe you should get some glasses so you can actually read what im saying.


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

Erm, 2024 Olympics????


----------



## Cauê (May 14, 2008)

1Filipe1 said:


> coming from a brazilian, sorry for being honest, during the week i check on international news stations like cnn, brazil is never there, italy is never there, neither is france. Buenos Aires isnt their neither is athens. Sorry for being brutally honest, but its okay you cna consider yourself important


Ok friend. Go back to your desert island where countries like Brazil and Italy and cities like Rio, Rome, Athens and Buenos Aires are unknown. :wave:


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

SCCP1910 said:


> Your reading comprehension skills are very limited.


I took Honours so try again. Btw, if you actually want people to read your posts *and/or* to get a response, insults aren't a good way forward. That's code for your post didn't get read.


----------



## George_D (Aug 28, 2012)

MOSCOW, RUSSIA FOR 2024!!!!!!!


----------



## Lord David (May 23, 2009)

Too soon after Sochi 2014. Even St Petersburg is too soon.


----------



## SCCP1910 (Jul 20, 2011)

No arguments?

You stand corrected. 

[On Topic]

I'm cheering for Paris or New York (if NY bids).


----------



## Calvin W (Nov 5, 2005)

How many pages of BS, must one wade through to actually find something interesting in this thread?

Not sure what the popular vote is, but my two cents says, Melbourne, Brisbane, or Perth....


----------



## George_D (Aug 28, 2012)

Lord David said:


> Too soon after Sochi 2014. Even St Petersburg is too soon.


*USA*
1980: Lake Placid
1984: Los Angeles
1996: Atlanta
2002: Salt Lake City

4 olympics in 22 years. What about that?


*Russia*
1980: Moscow
2014: Sochi
2024: If selected

3 Olympics in 44 years.


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

George_D said:


> *USA*
> 1980: Lake Placid
> 1984: Los Angeles
> 1996: Atlanta
> ...


Irrelevent.

The IOC has said to the US they can't expect to host that often again in future - rejecting both New York and Chicago - and has explicitly warned China about the risks of bidding too soon after Beijing.

The IOC doesn't want one country dominating hosting duties as the US did in the two decades before this one.

So Sochi _will_ be a consideration for a future Russian Games, and it's certainly arguable 2024 would be too soon for Moscow or St Petersberg for this reason.


----------



## GEwinnen (Mar 3, 2006)

Calvin W said:


> How many pages of BS, must one wade through to actually find something interesting in this thread?
> 
> Not sure what the popular vote is, but my two cents says, Melbourne, Brisbane, or Perth....


hno: Is your posting interesting??

2024 is just 24 years after Sydney 2000!
2 summer games in just 24 years for a small country like Australia (22,000,000 inh.) ? No way! The distance between Melbourne 1956 and Sydney 2000 - this will be the scale for Australia's next olympics! Ask again in 2054!


----------



## George_D (Aug 28, 2012)

RobH said:


> Irrelevent.
> 
> The IOC has said to the US they can't expect to host that often again in future - rejecting both New York and Chicago - and has explicitly warned China about the risks of bidding too soon after Beijing.
> 
> ...


If it is as you say then why IOC allowed Moscow to bid for 2012? they should put conditions then, concerning minimum period of last olympics held in a country, conditions maybe about a continent rotation and etc etc.
If a bid is condemned before evaluation starts why all this effort and preparation from a city?


----------



## GEwinnen (Mar 3, 2006)

The IOC wants to have a "multiple choice". I guess the IOC is afraid the 1984 situation could return one day.
The cities Algier, Glasgow and Riad withdrew from the bid process, just Teheran and LA remained. Close to the IOC congress in 1977 Teheran pulled pack, LA was the only candidate city!

For this reason the committe will allow bids, but a russian city will never get the 2024 games, if other suitable cities bid!


----------



## George_D (Aug 28, 2012)

GEwinnen said:


> The IOC wants to have a "multiple choice". I guess the IOC is afraid the 1984 situation could return one day.
> The cities Algier, Glasgow and Riad withdrew from the bid process, just Teheran and LA remained. Close to the IOC congress in 1977 Teheran pulled pack, LA was the only candidate city!
> 
> For this reason the committe will allow bids, but a russian city will never get the 2024 games, if other suitable cities bid!


I have studied older bids. 
*XXI* 1976  *Montreal*  Los Angeles
 Moscow 
 
*XXII* 1980  *Moscow*  Los Angeles 
 
*XXIII* 1984  *Los Angeles* 
 
 
*XXIV* 1988  *Seoul*  Nagoya 
 


Ιt was a period with little bids. 1976-1988. Νοw we have at least 5-6 cities in first phase


----------



## Lord David (May 23, 2009)

GEwinnen said:


> hno: Is your posting interesting??
> 
> 2024 is just 24 years after Sydney 2000!
> 2 summer games in just 24 years for a small country like Australia (22,000,000 inh.) ? No way! The distance between Melbourne 1956 and Sydney 2000 - this will be the scale for Australia's next olympics! Ask again in 2054!


But think of our strengths:

- A strong bid (particularly Melbourne) will be just as good as the likes of say Berlin, Paris or Toronto.
- Good timing for Brisbane (ideal July/August dates)
- Wealth of existing sporting venues
- Wealth of existing transport infrastructure
- Core legacy in transport upgrades
- Core sporting legacies
- Experience in hosting major sporting events
- Consistent good medal performances in recent Olympics.

It all comes down to marketing the bid, if a good bid comes along, we could be easily hard to beat.


----------



## GEwinnen (Mar 3, 2006)

Lord David said:


> But think of our strengths:
> 
> -
> - Good timing for Berlin (ideal July/August dates)
> ...


This matches all Berlin, the difference is Germany's last olympics are 54 years ago in 2024 (compared to 24 years in Australia)


----------



## Lord David (May 23, 2009)

Which is fine and all, but Sydney did beat Berlin in 2000, in spite of Berlin arguably having "better" infrastructure in terms of existing sporting venues and public transport, despite the history of a separated city and the problems with reunification. 

Sydney won in part of 2 past bids by Australian cities and having the best marketed bid out there.


----------



## GEwinnen (Mar 3, 2006)

The 2000 bid was too early, in 1993 the scars of 40 years of separation and stasis were conspicuously present in the city.

Though Berlin has still to overcome many difficulties, the city could be ready for the games in 2024 or later. ( Btw, Berlin wants to build a new Olympic Park on the site of the old Tempelhof airfield, the Olympic Park of 1936 could be associated with bad memories of the Nazi games)
A german bid depends on what will hapen to Thomas Bach, who wants to follow Jaques Rogge.
If Bach will be the next IOC president, Germany won't bid during his presidency.
If he fails, a winter bid for Munich 2022 seems to be very promising.


----------



## George_D (Aug 28, 2012)

i think Paris will be selected if they bid. They havent organized a summer Olympics since 1924. And they lost for little votes to London for 2012. Maybe Germany will go for a winter Olympics bid in 2022. Toronto also has little chance. Vancouver hosted 2010 winter Olympics and Brazil from America continent will have the 2016 games


----------



## Lord David (May 23, 2009)

GEwinnen said:


> The 2000 bid was too early, in 1993 the scars of 40 years of separation and stasis were conspicuously present in the city.
> 
> Though Berlin has still to overcome many difficulties, the city could be ready for the games in 2024 or later. ( Btw, Berlin wants to build a new Olympic Park on the site of the old Tempelhof airfield, the Olympic Park of 1936 could be associated with bad memories of the Nazi games)
> A german bid depends on what will hapen to Thomas Bach, who wants to follow Jaques Rogge.
> ...


A new Olympic Park?

Ok, I can understand using Tempelhof Airfield as a major venue cluster (with using the Internationales Congress Centrum Berlin as the site of the Main Media Center), having former airport hangers and terminals as site of many indoor sports. Perhaps adding a major rectangular shaped football stadium as well. 

But making this the core Olympic site? I think not. If you want to disassociate yourself with the Nazi Olympics, then do a total re-haul (or facelift) of the Olympic Stadium and the surrounds. Perhaps remove the Olympic rings sign outside the stadium and replace it with something modern. Or at least colour it. The Olympic Pool should be totally renovated for Olympic Swimming in an indoor capacity, with 2 adjacent pools serving waterpolo preliminaries, training and the like. The Olympic Village should be located nearby.

No need to disassociate yourself with the 1936 games. Just look at the legacy venues of that Olympics and how they've stood the test of time. They will be an asset to any future bid.


----------



## swifty78 (Nov 10, 2002)

GEwinnen said:


> hno: Is your posting interesting??
> 
> 2024 is just 24 years after Sydney 2000!
> 2 summer games in just 24 years for a small country like Australia (22,000,000 inh.) ? No way! The distance between Melbourne 1956 and Sydney 2000 - this will be the scale for Australia's next olympics! Ask again in 2054!


Summer Olympics only happen on leap years so I'm guessing you mean 44, 48, 52 etc.


----------



## Intoronto1125 (Jul 5, 2012)

isaidso said:


> Baseball/softball got booted because MLB wouldn't allow it's stars to compete. Your contention that these sports are only popular in less than 5 countries is absurd.
> 
> Canada, South Korea, Japan, Taiwan, Venezuela, United States, Cuba, Australia, etc. That's 8 major countries right there. Panama, Dominican Republic, Mexico, Netherlands, China, Italy, Puerto Rico, South Africa, etc.


Australia the sport is not even popular same with Italy, South Africa, Netherlands and China. (The sport grew in all of these countries)

The fact is these countries can produce the players but the sport is drowned out by others in these countries (like soccer in Italy for ex,)

Another point is there is no European power in either sport. When the IOC body is a dominated by European members the sport was going to be dropped, never mind the lack of MLB Players.

For the sport to come back Japan is a must for 2020 or it will not happen. Propose a 8 team tournament for baseball in the first week (two groups of 4) and finish the tournament in 5 days.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

The sport needs to be popular in Europe to be considered? The Olympics is a global event and should reflect that. Europe shouldn't have any more say than Africa, Asia, or America. If you count the number of NOCs, its not Euro dominated.


----------



## George_D (Aug 28, 2012)

if we take into account what all friends said above then USA will probably host Olympics again in 2036-2040.


----------



## Intoronto1125 (Jul 5, 2012)

isaidso said:


> The sport needs to be popular in Europe to be considered? The Olympics is a global event and should reflect that. Europe shouldn't have any more say than Africa, Asia, or America. If you count the number of NOCs, its not Euro dominated.


That is not what I meant to say. The IOC is a predominant European organization. When those same IOC members vote for sports why would they vote for baseball if their country has no chance at a medal? That is why handball is on the program.


----------



## Face81 (Aug 24, 2004)

*Dubai gearing up for 2024 Olympic bid*

Friday 07th December 2012 

Dubai will bid for the 2024 Summer Olympics as soon as an expected go-ahead from the government comes through, a top official of the UAE National Olympic Committee said.

"Our bidding has started already," Abdulrahman Falaknaz, the NOC finance director, told The National newspaper.

"The UAE has the infrastructure, capability, manpower and know-how to host such events. There is pressure on cities when they host huge events like the Olympics, but Dubai and the UAE can take it."

Falaknaz revealed that representatives from Dubai have been consulting senior figures from past Olympic host cities such as Sydney and London.

"Everybody has to learn all the time, and we are learning," he said. 

Falaknaz was a guest at the Host Cities Summit, a gathering in Dubai of some of the world's leading sports administrators to discuss emerging nations hosting top sports events.

TravelMole was a media partner of the event. 

Advice at the summit was given to countries or cities that hope to attract top events.

"The storyline has changed when it comes to staging sporting events," said Dr Danny Jordaan, who was crucial in bringing the 2010 World Cup soccer to South Africa.

"Now and in the future it will be about emerging nations. 

"The economic growth of a city should be linked to staging big events, otherwise it's a questionable investment," Jordaan said.


http://www.travelmole.com/news_feature.php?news_id=2004282&c=setreg&region=2


----------



## Face81 (Aug 24, 2004)

*Dubai can dare to think big on Olympic bid*

Andy Mitten

Dec 6, 2012 

The mayor of Athens during the 2004 Summer Games and a top executive of the tourism arm of the London 2012 Olympics have given a thumbs up to the idea of a Summer Olympics in Dubai in 2024.

"We were the smallest country to get the Olympic Games," said Dora Bakoyannis, the only woman to be mayor of a city hosting the Olympics. "People thought we could never manage. We had to tell them that would succeed and we did."

She sees similarities with Dubai.

"Dubai has a lot of experience. There is a very good infrastructure with hotels; the roads are big enough so that you can have the extra Olympic lanes. That was a big problem in London. And looking at what I've seen here, I don't think the venues will be a problem for Dubai."

Bakoyannis spoke to The National following the second day of the Host Cities Summit in Dubai.

"The bidding process is very tough and very difficult," she said. "A lot of countries and good cities participate, but there is always an advantage when you are new because you have the bonus that it's your first time and you are not on your second or third bidding round."

Staging another event can help.

"It will be important if Dubai gets the World Expo (in 2020) and this would be a test event. That would be a plus because when you stage two events you have the benefits of two and the cost of one. You also keep the momentum. I think [Dubai] can do it."

If Dubai were to bid, questions will be asked about the suitability of staging an Olympics in the summer where temperatures average 33°C.

"The date would have to be changed and that would be an important decision which would be decided with the IOC," Bakoyannis said. "You cannot do it in August, it's clear, but you can do it in winter, the athletes could come in January."

..........


Read more: http://www.thenational.ae/sport/uae-sport/dubai-can-dare-to-think-big-on-olympic-bid#ixzz2EMVDYVtL


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

Paris dipping its toe in the waters again. Good to see...

http://www.insidethegames.biz/358-n...mpics-says-french-olympic-committee-president


----------



## Jim856796 (Jun 1, 2006)

If Dubai were to bid for the 2024 Summer Olympics, how are the venues gonna be panned out? They have the Dubai Sports City Stadium and Indoor Arena, an aquatics arena, plenty of exhibition halls, and plenty of golf courses.


----------



## Lord David (May 23, 2009)

George_D said:


> *USA*
> 1980: Lake Placid
> 1984: Los Angeles
> 1996: Atlanta
> ...





RobH said:


> Irrelevent.
> 
> The IOC has said to the US they can't expect to host that often again in future - rejecting both New York and Chicago - and has explicitly warned China about the risks of bidding too soon after Beijing.
> 
> ...


It should also be noted that Lake Placid and Los Angeles were the only bidders in their respective Olympics.


----------



## Schnauzer 1 (Jun 11, 2009)

Minneapolis/St. Paul has tested these waters in the past, and may do so again for 2024:
http://goldandgopher.com/2013/02/07/minneapolis-considers-bid-for-2024-summer-olympics/

http://kstp.com/news/stories/S2921844.shtml?cat=1


----------



## -Corey- (Jul 8, 2005)

Hope NYC gets it in 2024 .


----------



## Turkiiish (Apr 7, 2012)

*DALLAS 2024 - APPLICANT CITY*

http://www.dallas2024.org/


----------



## swifty78 (Nov 10, 2002)

I rather Chicago, Miami or San Francisco


----------



## parcdesprinces (Feb 15, 2009)

-Corey- said:


> Hope NYC gets it in 2024 .


Keep dreaming, dear!


----------



## GEwinnen (Mar 3, 2006)

USA should wait at least 50 years - like all the other countries!


----------



## George_D (Aug 28, 2012)

GEwinnen said:


> USA should wait at least 50 years - like all the other countries!


 and more, they had 4 olympics between 1980-2002


----------



## potiz81 (Aug 9, 2005)

George_D said:


> and more, they had 4 olympics between 1980-2002


Exactly, and even more. The 1996 games were a fiasco.


----------



## parcdesprinces (Feb 15, 2009)

potiz81 said:


> and even more. The 1996 games were a fiasco.


Not to mention the 2002 scandale.


:colbert:


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

But on the other hand the US Networks contribute enormous amounts to the IOC, and the US is an Olympic Superpower along with China. If they bid for 2024 with a decent sized city they'll have a superb chance; whether you _like_ that fact or not is irrelevent.


----------



## parcdesprinces (Feb 15, 2009)

RobH said:


> and the US is an *Olympic Superpower* along with *China*


Well, dear Rob, ever heard about a thing called "winter" Olympics? I mean, I agree about the US, not to mention Germany... But "China" Really ? I mean, not yet for them, for sure.


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

Well, this is a thread about 2024. I was taking at as read we're talking about the Summer Games.


----------



## parcdesprinces (Feb 15, 2009)

^^ And you're right!

Sorry, my bad.


----------



## Schnauzer 1 (Jun 11, 2009)

If the USA should wait at least 50 years - like all the other countries, would it be okay if the TV and sponsorship money also be in line with all the other countries?


----------



## GEwinnen (Mar 3, 2006)

Schnauzer 1 said:


> If the USA should wait at least 50 years - like all the other countries, would it be okay if the TV and sponsorship money also be in line with all the other countries?


hno:Ok, the IOC should sell the OSG 2024 in an ebay auction...


----------



## Topher51 (Mar 28, 2009)

The USIOC sent a letter to 35 cities to gauge their interest in a 2024 bid. 

http://www.nytimes.com/2013/02/20/sports/olympics/olympic-board-asks-35-us-cities-about-bidding-for-2024-games.html

_The cities that received the letter were Phoenix; San Jose, Calif.; Los Angeles; Sacramento; San Diego; San Francisco; Denver; Washington; Jacksonville, Fla.; Orlando, Fla.; Miami; Atlanta; Chicago; Indianapolis; Baltimore; Detroit; Minneapolis; St. Louis; Las Vegas; New York; Boston; Rochester; Charlotte, N.C.; Columbus, Ohio; Tulsa, Okla.; Portland, Ore.; Philadelphia; Pittsburgh; Memphis; Nashville and Davidson County; Austin, Tex.; Dallas; Houston; San Antonio; and Seattle._

Most of these are far too small to host the Summer Games, but I could see cities like San Fran, DC, Boston and Seattle as realistic possibilities. 

And as for the US having to wait 50 years to host again, check the overall medal count for the combined winter and summer games. 
USA: 2653, next closest country that still exists: Great Britain: 802
Scoreboard! Scoreboard! Just kidding.


----------



## -Corey- (Jul 8, 2005)

Topher51 said:


> The USIOC sent a letter to 35 cities to gauge their interest in a 2024 bid.
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2013/02/20/sports/olympics/olympic-board-asks-35-us-cities-about-bidding-for-2024-games.html
> 
> ...


The one that are bold i think could make the short list.. But some of them would need to invest in their infrastructure and public transportation.
NYC, SF, LA, CHI, Seattle and Washington D. C. are my favorites.


----------



## GEwinnen (Mar 3, 2006)

Topher51 said:


> And as for the US having to wait 50 years to host again, check the overall medal count for the combined winter and summer games.
> USA: 2653, next closest country that still exists: Great Britain: 802
> .


Country that STILL exists??
Germany's still existing, german athlets won 1600 medals, which is about 60% of the medals of US athlets. Not bad for a country with 25% of the US population.

The federal Republic of Germany (excluding the communist GDR from 1949-1990)
won 248 medals at winter games, the US 253.
Winter Games in Germany (from 1949) 0
Winter Games in the US post war: 3

As you can see your substantiation for summer games number 5 in the US are
false....


----------



## Suburbanist (Dec 25, 2009)

It would be awesome to have a Summer Olympics in a humid and hot American city like Houston or Miami. If not, a very hot and dry city like Phoenix or Las Vegas.

Actually, Summer Olympics in Las Vegas looks just awesome, they've got all infrastructure they need, as many hotel rooms as they might ever need, plenty of space for an Olympic Park, and Lake Mead for water sports.


----------



## guy4versa (Nov 19, 2011)

chicago or paris 2024


----------



## George_D (Aug 28, 2012)

chicago doesnt bid


----------



## Lord David (May 23, 2009)

Suburbanist said:


> It would be awesome to have a Summer Olympics in a humid and hot American city like Houston or Miami. If not, a very hot and dry city like Phoenix or Las Vegas.
> 
> Actually, Summer Olympics in Las Vegas looks just awesome, they've got all infrastructure they need, as many hotel rooms as they might ever need, plenty of space for an Olympic Park, and Lake Mead for water sports.


A Las Vegas Olympics wouldn't be too difficult to achieve, but it does have some drawbacks.

On the plus side, it doesn't need any additional hotel construction, the media can easily be accommodated at a selection of hotels near the Main Media Center, which would most likely by the Las Vegas Convention Center.

The Convention Center will also host a majority of indoor sports, excluding boxing and the team sports. The Thomas & Mack Center could host Volleyball, MGM Arena for Handball, Mandalay Events Center for Boxing, Orleans arena for Basketball Preliminaries, with the possibility of a new arena for Basketball finals and Gymnastics.

The remaining indoor sports can easily be held at the Convention Center in well over minimum capacity requirements.

As such, the only major projects to be undertaken, would be the main stadium, velodrome, aquatics center, possible new arena and athletes village.

Las Vegas has an existing Tennis Center, Shooting facilities, Equestrian center and other venues for the other sports.


Now let's focus on the big negatives. 

The first one which comes to mind, is that Las Vegas made an unofficial bid for the 2020 Olympics, nominating themselves without approval from the USOC, which therefore was rejected by the IOC. This will be remembered if they want to do a proper bid for 2024, the proper way.

This faux bid was essentially an excuse to try and get a large major stadium built in the city as a legacy.

Then we have the gambling concept. Professional sports has stayed away from Las Vegas on account of their disapproval on gambling. This will be the forefront on any Las Vegas bid, if they can separate the event from any negative sports related gambling.

Other aspects like weather, crime and general infrastructure play their part as well.

So basically, a Las Vegas games would be nice, but I can't see it happening.


----------



## guy4versa (Nov 19, 2011)

George_D said:


> chicago doesnt bid


The USOC identifies these "top 35 cities" in the U.S. to bid for the Olympics: Phoenix, Los Angeles, Sacramento, San Diego, San Francisco, San Jose, Denver, Washington D.C., Jacksonville, Miami, Orlando, Atlanta, Chicago, Indianapolis, Baltimore, Boston, Detroit, Minneapolis, St. Louis, Las Vegas, New York, Rochester New York, Charlotte, Columbus, Tulsa, Portland Oregon, Philadelphia, Pittsburgh, Memphis, Nashville & Davidson County, Austin, Dallas, Houston, San Antonio and Seattle.


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

^^ Yes, and since then Chicago's Mayor has come back and said "thanks but no thanks"

George is right.

http://www.insidethegames.biz/1013008-cchicago-not-bidding-for-2024-olympics-says-mayor


----------



## Topher51 (Mar 28, 2009)

GEwinnen said:


> Country that STILL exists??
> Germany's still existing, german athlets won 1600 medals, which is about 60% of the medals of US athlets. Not bad for a country with 25% of the US population.
> 
> The federal Republic of Germany (excluding the communist GDR from 1949-1990)
> ...


Pardon my Wikipedia fail. I was referring to the USSR as the country that no longer exists, but no, I didn't think to consider adding up the medals of the various German teams. I suppose I could have added up the USSR totals with that or Russia and the oter former Soviet States, but I am not going to put that kind of effort into something I was joking about in the first place. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/All-time_Olympic_Games_medal_table

I'd be all for another summer games in Berlin or Munich or a winter games in the Alps. Have they made any bids since the 1970's?


----------



## fidalgo (Mar 10, 2007)

Topher51 said:


> I'd be all for another summer games in Berlin or Munich or a winter games in the Alps. Have they made any bids since the 1970's?


what?

Berlin made a bid for 2000 summer olympics (Leipzig for 2012 - not shortlisted)
Munich made a bid for 2018 winter olympics


----------



## GEwinnen (Mar 3, 2006)

2 summer games bids failed, Berlin 2000 wasn't ready just 10 years after the end of the cold war and Leipzig 2012 was too small (and had anyway NO chance to compete against Paris and London)
2 winter games bids failed, Berchtesgaden (?) and Munich 2018.
I guess Munich could win for 2022 if Thomas Bach won't win the next IOC presidency.

Berlin (imho the only german city to be able to host olympic summer games) could overcome the aftereffects of 12 years Nazi dictatorship, 6 years of war and destruction and 40 years division in the 30ies of the 21st century.
Berlin 2032 or 2040 could be possible, 60 or 68 years after the last summer games in Germany.

Back to topic: 2024 is time for Africa or Paris, the 100th anniversary of the last summer games in France.


----------



## Lord David (May 23, 2009)

Some say Berlin wasn't ready for 2000. 

Perhaps, but mind you, the winner Sydney had to build a lot of new venues. The only stuff existing in 1993 was Sydney Football Stadium, the Convention Centre, Sydney Entertainment Centre and State Sports Centre. The Aquatics Centre and Minor Athletics Stadium (warm up venue) was just being built when the bid came along.

As for Berlin, you had numerous venues including the Congress Center (host to a variety of indoor sports), Olympic Stadium, Swimming Stadium and Deutschlandhalle to name a few. The major venues to be built were an indoor main swimming hall, a velodrome (which has been built since), a major arena (which has been built since), a minor arena (which has been built since). I think Berlin made a competitive bid, only failing mostly due to poor bid organizing (it was clearly a bid on a tight budget and it showed). 

I got the bid books, nice, but not a fan of their choice of binder format.










As for Leipzig, it was just bad luck. They could have gone with Hamburg, but was misguided with the idea that Leipzig could help rejuvenate the East German economy. They too had many venues in place, but needed to ambitiously built an Olympic Stadium (which they didn't really need), an aquatics center and velodrome. The sheer number of competitive European bidders essentially made them fail to make the candidate stage.


----------



## -Corey- (Jul 8, 2005)

GEwinnen said:


> 2 summer games bids failed, Berlin 2000 wasn't ready just 10 years after the end of the cold war and Leipzig 2012 was too small (and had anyway NO chance to compete against Paris and London)
> 2 winter games bids failed, Berchtesgaden (?) and Munich 2018.
> I guess Munich could win for 2022 if Thomas Bach won't win the next IOC presidency.
> 
> ...


No! 2024 is time for New York City, or any other American City.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

^^ That's too soon after 1996 Atlanta. Another US games in 2032 or 2036 at the earliest.

2012: London
2016: Rio
2020: Istanbul, Madrid, Tokyo
2024: ?

They say that they don't rotate continents, but they do. A lot will depend on who wins 2020.


----------



## Alphaville (Nov 28, 2007)

isaidso said:


> ^^ That's too soon after 1996 Atlanta. Another US games in 2032 or 2036 at the earliest.


Regardless of if we like it or not, the US, if it picks the right city and makes a tight bid, would have a pretty formidable claim to 2024. In fact, I'd say only Paris, a South African city, or Istanbul/Tokyo (which ever loses 2020) would be a substantial threat to them. The US in a good position, the funding situation between the USOC and IOC is sorted, and it would have been 22 years since Salt Lake City, and 28 since Atlanta. The United States, even since China's rise, is still the overwhelming financial backer of the Olympic movement. 2024 will be a different game altogether for the US, following 2012 and 2016 failures. 



> 2012: London
> 2016: Rio
> 2020: Istanbul, Madrid, Tokyo
> 2024: ?
> ...


For interested North American cities, I think they will be relatively unaffected by the 2020 outcome. Madrid is not a realistic option, Istanbul still has a chance, but could still allow a western European candidate to lead for 2024, and Tokyo is powerful and one on its own.


----------



## Turkiiish (Apr 7, 2012)

2012: London
2016: Rio
*2020: Istanbul * :lovethem:
2024: USA (Dallas or Los Angeles)


----------



## Topher51 (Mar 28, 2009)

fidalgo said:


> what?
> 
> Berlin made a bid for 2000 summer olympics (Leipzig for 2012 - not shortlisted)
> Munich made a bid for 2018 winter olympics


I didn't realize I had to be versed in the Olympic bidding history of a country I don't live in order to ask a question about said country's bidding history. 

I love Berlin's Olympic stadium. It would be great to see the games there again. 

I still would rather see the games in DC in 2024. I am somewhat bias on that one though.


----------



## irving1903 (Nov 25, 2006)

Really, really, rooting for Dallas to put a serious effort out there. An Olympics in Fair Park is still the dream !


----------



## minsamol (Feb 28, 2010)

I hope Philly or Baltimore get the Olympics. The olympics would have a huge impact on those cities and the IOC loves that.


----------



## GEwinnen (Mar 3, 2006)

Only L.A., Chicago or NY will have a chance, to join a bid with 2nd or 3rd ranking cities is a waste of money!
Do you really think, the IOC cares obout the development of cities like Philadelphia or Baltimore??


----------



## Nikola10 (Oct 3, 2011)

held it in Christmas Island im serious


----------



## Lord David (May 23, 2009)

And how exactly is that great for the Olympics?


----------



## Nikola10 (Oct 3, 2011)

summer olympic? what gonna happen? being racists to the Muslim?


----------



## archilover (Mar 19, 2012)

they are bidding for world expo 2020,i think they will use all the experience from it..world expo is quite a big event..


----------



## soup or man (Nov 17, 2004)

Nikola10 said:


> summer olympic? what gonna happen? being racists to the Muslim?


Really?

hno:

I'm not sure if anyone is aware but LA is hosting the 2015 Special Olympics. It will be the largest sporting event this city has seen since the 84 Olympics. It'll be interesting to see how the city prepares and handles the crowds.


----------



## Lord David (May 23, 2009)

Nikola10 said:


> summer olympic? what gonna happen? being racists to the Muslim?


Denying the games to places like Doha or Dubai isn''t being racist to Muslims (which by the way is a religion not a race) nor is it being racist to Arabs.

It's being realistic. It's unfortunate yes that there's hot weather there most of the year, but there's nothing you can do about it. June/July/August is the ideal calendar for the Olympics, and October is not, even if weather is a little more favorable at that time. And insisting that you can only host during that time is not going to work either.

Then we come to the UAE. A country with little Olympic history and a couple of big events held yearly but that's all. Not to mention a potential first time bidder and lacking in multi-sporting events too.


----------



## blacktrojan3921 (Sep 6, 2010)

archilover said:


> they are bidding for world expo 2020,i think they will use all the experience from it..world expo is quite a big event..


Yes, and I do hope they win. But those things are pretty expensive, in all honesty it would be quite stupid for Dubai to try and host for the olympics so soon after the World Expo, they would need a lot of money to prepare in for each event in such a short period of time.


----------



## Alphaville (Nov 28, 2007)

potiz81 said:


> Barcelona was an exception, but again, it had various reasons to bid for the Games back in the 80's, as a city with its very own special culture and personality, which was in search of its international face as a top destination.


And other cities don't have that? Who are you to say the Philadelphia doesn't have a special culture and personality? It is one of the most historically important cities of the New World.



> But Philadelphia, Baltimore, Dallas etc are cities which are never gonna host Olympics. They simply don't need it,


Really, what city does _need_ an Olympics? None that I can think of. 



> and also IOC prefers iconic cities with strong "personality", like Beijing, Athens, London, Rio, Sydney, Los Angeles etc.


Can you point me to the part of the IOC city evaluation that specifies that the IOC prefers "personality" in cities? Los Angeles was the only bid city for 1984 - so your point is as ridiculous as it is pointless. 



> So, the only realistic options for USA could be New York, Los Angeles or even Chicago, but not before 2030. There are so many other important countries who are waiting their turn to host the biggest event, and USA had the chances many times. And not always with good results (Atlanta fiasco).


This is personal opinion. Regardless of if you like it or not, with a solid bid and a good city (doesn't have to be Alpha World City) could make the US a frontrunner for 2024. 



> Baltimore, Philly, Dallas, Minneapolis etc. are not going to host Olympics for the same reasons that cities like Shenzhen, Dongguan, Chengdu are not going to host is too. All these cities can be big enough to host various international events, with a lot of infrastructure already in place, legacy etc., but the lack of international appealing makes it almost impossible to host the Games anytime soon.


You can't compare a city like Dallas or Philadephia to the likes of Dongguan and Chengdu. I understand some of these CHinese cities are as big as the aforementioned American ones, but in terms of international profile, Dallas and Philadelphia are still quite significant internationally - at least enough to warrant a significantly serious Olympic bid.


----------



## Topher51 (Mar 28, 2009)

Nikola10 said:


> summer olympic? what gonna happen? being racists to the Muslim?


Having the Olympics in Las Vegas or Phoenix would be an equally bad idea, but not "racist to Muslims." Let's not have them there either.


----------



## evannder (Jun 2, 2010)

I would like a city in South Africa to 2024, Cape Town or Durban. It would be awesome in my opinion!


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Nikola10 said:


> dubai hot weather and great for the olympic


Too hot for most people's tastes. Besides a world event like the Olympics needs to go to a country that respects all people in society. The UAE has a long long way to go. 

Women? Gays? Black people? The UAE? HELL NO!


----------



## Alphaville (Nov 28, 2007)

isaidso said:


> Too hot for most people's tastes. Besides a world event like the Olympics needs to go to a country that respects all people in society. The UAE has a long long way to go.
> 
> Women? Gays? Black people? The UAE? HELL NO!


Dubai Olympic organisers would probably try and rope in Pakistani and Bangladeshi athletes as construction workers on 40 cents a day.


----------



## soup or man (Nov 17, 2004)

Alphaville said:


> Dubai Olympic organisers would probably try and rope in Pakistani and Bangladeshi athletes as construction workers on 40 cents a day.


If that's the case then give the Olympics to Dubai _yesterday_

I'm still hoping that DC will put in a bid for the 2024 Olympic games. RFK is collecting dust. Tear it down, build a truly state of the art 90,000 seat Olympic Stadium, then once it's over, the Redskins can move in. 

If not DC then Dallas. I think a city like Dallas is overdue for a global sporting event such as the Olympics.


----------



## Topher51 (Mar 28, 2009)

isaidso said:


> Too hot for most people's tastes. Besides a world event like the Olympics needs to go to a country that respects all people in society. The UAE has a long long way to go.
> 
> Women? Gays? Black people? The UAE? HELL NO!


Don't forget the Irish, Brits and Germans. What kind of country doesn't allow pubs??? :cheers:


----------



## Alphaville (Nov 28, 2007)

soup or man said:


> If that's the case then give the Olympics to Dubai _yesterday_
> 
> I'm still hoping that DC will put in a bid for the 2024 Olympic games. RFK is collecting dust. Tear it down, build a truly state of the art 90,000 seat Olympic Stadium, then once it's over, the Redskins can move in.
> 
> If not DC then Dallas. I think a city like Dallas is overdue for a global sporting event such as the Olympics.


While Dallas is a major American city - outside the US its profile is relatively small, and its "Atlanta" factor is too high. While there is actually not all that much wrong with the Atlanta Olympics themselves (despite what popular talk would have you believe), it would be written off as too soon for that region of the US to host again. The South has been done. The US best interest lies with the East Coast, or Chicago (if it decided to bid). 

You are right about Washington DC, though. It would be magnificent. Marathon on the Mall, sailing on Chesapeake Bay and of course, RFK as the Olympic Stadium. Here is what was floated for 2012:


----------



## Lord David (May 23, 2009)

My idea for a Washington DC bid would not include Baltimore, only in a Football Preliminaries capacity and sailing venue.

I proposed this at gamesbids.com

http://www.gamesbids.com/forums/top...-games-full-text-of-letter/page-9#entry386960


----------



## ryebreadraz (Sep 4, 2008)

Los Angeles sent a letter to the USOC expressing an interest in bidding for the Games, so you can just about pencil them in as a competitor for the U.S. bid (not that this is any surprise).

I wish San Francisco could figure out a way to make the Olympic Stadium work (Raiders?). Their plan for 2016 was phenomenal before the stadium plan fell apart.


----------



## redspork02 (May 7, 2005)

ryebreadraz said:


> Los Angeles sent a letter to the USOC expressing an interest in bidding for the Games, so you can just about pencil them in as a competitor for the U.S. bid (not that this is any surprise).
> 
> I wish San Francisco could figure out a way to make the Olympic Stadium work (Raiders?). Their plan for 2016 was phenomenal before the stadium plan fell apart.


http://www.kcet.org/news/stories/the-2024-summer-olympic-games-in-los-angeles.html

03/07/2013
Los Angeles officials said today they have sent a letter to the U.S. Olympic Committee, announcing a bid to host the 2024 Summer Olympics and Paralympics Games.
"We are proud of our city's sports heritage," Mayor Antonio Villaraigosa wrote in a letter addressed to the USOC. "And we stand ready to work with you to bring the Olympics Games back to the United States."

If the bid is successful, it would make Los Angeles -- which hosted the Summer Olympics in 1932 and 1984 -- the first American city to stage the Games three times and tie it with London as the only worldwide city to do so.

Chicago and New York City were passed over as hosts for the 2012 and 2016 Games.

If a U.S. city is selected for the 2024 Olympics, it would be the first time in 28 years since the 1996 Atlanta Games.The 2002 Winter Games were held in Salt Lake City.

Among those signing a petition to Villaraigosa's letter were actor Tom Hanks, Anschutz Entertainment Group CEO Tim Leiweke, Olympians Janet Evans and Magic Johnson, and Los Angeles Chamber of Commerce Chairman Alan Rothenberg."The private sector also has expressed its strong support for a bid ... with signatures from a cross-section of sport, business and community leaders," Villaraigosa wrote.

The process for becoming the United States' official entrant for the 2024 Games is still unclear at the moment, said David Simon, head of the Southern California Committee for the Olympic Games.

Past applicant cities have had to spend more than $10 million, but this time around, USOC appears to want to create a "less expensive, less elaborate process," Simon said.

The cost of hosting an Olympic Games could exceed $3 billion, according to USOC Chief Executive Officer Scott Blackmun, who sent out feelers last month to mayors of 35 U.S. cities.

"Based on expected International Olympic Committee deadlines, we have two-plus years to decide whether we want to submit a bid for the 2024 Summer Olympic Games," Blackmun's letter stated. "We would like to begin having discussions with interested cities about possible bid themes as well as the infrastructure, financial resources and other assets that are required to host the Games."

Host cities are required to provide at least 45,000 hotel rooms, an Olympic Village with rooms for 16,500 people and a 5,000-person capacity dining area, space for 15,000 media and broadcast representatives, an international airport able to handle thousands of international travelers per day, public transportation to venues and roadway closures.In 2011, the USOC declined to submit a city for the 2020 games, despite interest from several cities including Los Angeles, New York, and Las Vegas. It cited an inability to agree on revenue-sharing terms with the International Olympic Committee.


----------



## redspork02 (May 7, 2005)

http://www.forbes.com/sites/prishe/...nd-practical-choice-for-2024-summer-olympics/

Business |3/08/2013 @ 2:10PM |1,249 views 
*Why Los Angeles Would Be a Cost-Effective and Practical Choice for 2024 Summer Olympics*



In trying to help the Olympic Games touch all corners of the globe, the International Olympic Committee has cared little about the internal economic mess that, in some instances, is left behind in the aftermath of international competition. This happened in cities like Montreal and countries like Greece who invested heavily in infrastructure and facilities but incurred massive debt in the process without much long-run returns on those investments.

Of course, the United States Olympic Committee has done itself few favors in recent years on account of a cantankerous relationship with the IOC regarding revenue sharing…a squabble that likely sealed Chicago’s fate when bidding upon the 2016 Summer Games.

In May 2012, however, a new revenue sharing agreement between the two sides was struck which gives the USOC 12.75% of U.S. broadcast rights revenue and 20% of worldwide Olympic marketing revenue. With that in place, it’s time for the United States to get back into the business of hosting Olympic Games.

And I cannot think of a more logical, cost-effective, and practical choice than the City of Angels…Los Angeles, California.

The reasons are many and varied:

1) Numerous world-class facilities which negate the need for new facility construction which has financially plagued other cities.

2) Olympic heritage as a 2-time former host (1932, 1984).

3) Perfect climate.

4) Diversified local demographic which represents a true international melting pot.

Officials have estimated that the eventual winner should expect to incur more than $3 billion in operating costs, but that’s highly reasonable compared to Beijing’s $40 billion and London’s $17-20 billion. Again, with facilities and infrastructure largely in place, only managerial incompetence or a penchant for excess would cause L.A.’s operational price tag to approach these lofty figures.

The L.A. Times reports that minimum requirements to host a Summer Olympics include 45,000 available hotel rooms, an athletes’ village that houses 16,500, an international airport and a workforce of up to 200,000. With a combination of their current hotel inventory, use of campus facilities at either USC or UCLA, LAX plus additional airports locally that can help lighten the load, and a large population of sports enthusiasts dying for a chance to participate in an international sporting event, L.A. clearly has all of their ducks in a row.

And though Boston, Dallas, and San Francisco all have the potential to offer similar dynamics, none boast the same degree of Olympic heritage as L.A.

By 2024, it will have been nearly 30 years since the United States had hosted a Summer Games (Atlanta, 1996) and 22 years since its last Olympics at all (Salt Lake, 2002).

When the Olympics finally return to American soil, they should return where the odds of maximizing the returns on investment will be at their highest.

For these reasons, the USOC and IOC must love L.A. over all other alternatives.

=================

Patrick is an Economics Professor at the George Herbert Walker School of Business and Technology at Webster University in St Louis, MO, and the Founder/Director of Sportsimpacts. Follow him on Twitter.


----------



## Boriska (Apr 9, 2011)

Nice logo for the best city :cheers:


----------



## Lord David (May 23, 2009)

You got that from the gamesbids.com logo contest!

Although it came 3rd, mine's pretty slick too.


----------



## parcdesprinces (Feb 15, 2009)

^^ What does mean "une célébration d'une vie" ? 

"La célébration d'une vie" would be much more grammatically correct. I mean, "une célébration d'une vie" is not incorrect per se, but it's a weird _tournure de phrase_ , oh and I don't see the link between this catchphrase and Olympics or with Paris itself, at least in French... :dunno:


Anyway, nice logo.


----------



## Lord David (May 23, 2009)

Sorry for the incorrect translation (I'm no French speaker), but the English translation of "a celebration of a lifetime", refers to the 100 years anniversary of the Olympics in Paris, 1924-2024 and therefore represents a "lifetime", as some people have been known to live until 100 and over.


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*San Diego and Tijuana make joint proposal to host 2024 Olympics*












> By Houston Mitchell
> April 26, 2013, 11:10 a.m.
> 
> U.S. Olympic Committee Chief Executive Scott Blackmun said Friday that he is talking to 10 cities about a possible bid for the 2024 Summer Games and mentioned an intriguing pairing: A joint proposal from San Diego and Tijuana, Mexico. “We're in discussion with about 10 cities actively now,” Blackmun said. “The process is really working the way it was supposed to.”
> ...


----------



## danVan (May 16, 2007)

That's just as practical as a World Cup in the middle of the desert.


----------



## Avemano (Aug 9, 2012)

Boriska said:


> Nice logo for the best city :cheers:


Ya juste une faute de frappe quoi :lol:


----------



## GreenHornet553 (Jan 6, 2013)

bgdrewsif said:


> Furthermore... virtually every American city/state capable of hosting for Winter or summer is completely broke financially and if there was any money is is likely that taxpayers would recoil at spending billions to host a 2-week athletic event in the face of crumbling schools, roads, lack of healthcare, and a vast myriad of other problems we now face...


I know this post is over a year old, but these economic problems the US has could possibly be fixed if our government officials learned how to spend our tax dollars more efficiently and took responsibility for their mistakes instead of playing the blame game and constantly beg for increasing the national debt ceiling; which, by the way, has done nothing every time we have done it under Obama's administration. On top of that, cutting the military budget in half from its whopping $700 billion overkill budget to a more reasonable $350 billion could help too.

But what do I know? I'm just a disgruntled U.S. Citizen who is tired of getting screwed over by my second rate government come tax time.

Anyway, that is all I had to say on that. Other than that, I think that the 2024 Olympic Games should be held in Dubai because it be something different. Cheers lads!


----------



## JorgeGt (Apr 4, 2013)

San Diego can bid on their own it's an intresting city... Mixing up the proposal with Tijuan isn't such a good idea.


----------



## Kenni (Jul 26, 2007)

Los Angeles is the USOC's best bet for 2024, it is proven and they cannot go wrong.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Kenny said:


> Los Angeles is the USOC's best bet for 2024, it is proven and they cannot go wrong.


They may be proven, but there appetite for yet another LA Olympics may not be there. In the US, Washington or San Francisco would have a lot of appeal internationally.


----------



## Lord David (May 23, 2009)

Avemano said:


> Ya juste une faute de frappe quoi :lol:


That was from a Gamesbids logo competition a while back.

This was my entry:


----------



## Lord David (May 23, 2009)

JorgeGt said:


> San Diego can bid on their own it's an intresting city... Mixing up the proposal with Tijuan isn't such a good idea.


A joint bid with Tijuana will never work (the IOC has not been kind to any joint bidding in the past and will never be kind to any future one).

Not to mention that if they were indeed kind to such a bid, it will most likely be US and Canada, which is more stable, secure and a safer bid than US and Mexico.

The most that any San Diego bid will do (with regards to Mexico and Tijuana) is use their hotels and airport to support their bid.


----------



## Epicentre (Mar 27, 2006)

Lord David said:


> A joint bid with Tijuana will never work (the IOC has not been kind to any joint bidding in the past and will never be kind to any future one).QUOTE]
> 
> You underestimate the sexual appetite of the IOC members. Under Samaranch this would've been a done deal years ago; and we may have even seen a host city awarded back to back Olympiads for the first time.
> 
> It's a no-brainer, really. Imagine, all the sporting events and Olympic Village in SD, and then a quick hop over the border to all the houses of ill repute in TJ. Total winner! :drunk:


----------



## Turkiiish (Apr 7, 2012)

Goo Baku city !


----------



## Kenni (Jul 26, 2007)

isaidso said:


> They may be proven, but there appetite for yet another LA Olympics may not be there. In the US, Washington or San Francisco would have a lot of appeal internationally.


There wasn't much appetite in 1984 either, no one wanted the Olympics after the Montreal debacle. Even Angelenos were skeptical and scared. Los Angeles 1984 was the first commercially successful Olympics in history. Before then the City and country foot the bill, Los Angeles brought in sponsors and that has been the norm ever since.

Well, San Francisco would be an extremely expensive undertaking. Washington, Dallas, Houston, San Diego are not "flashy", but that of course might not matter, but it's an asset.

LAX was just expanded and more is on the way, more Hotels are being constructed in Downtown LA right now, the weather, Hollywood, the location, and existing sports infrastructure, the current expansion of the METRO system etc.: LA is a very strong candidate.


----------



## Lord David (May 23, 2009)

Epicentre said:


> Lord David said:
> 
> 
> > A joint bid with Tijuana will never work (the IOC has not been kind to any joint bidding in the past and will never be kind to any future one).QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## Lord David (May 23, 2009)

Kenny said:


> There wasn't much appetite in 1984 either, no one wanted the Olympics after the Montreal debacle. Even Angelenos were skeptical and scared. Los Angeles 1984 was the first commercially successful Olympics in history. Before then the City and country foot the bill, Los Angeles brought in sponsors and that has been the norm ever since.
> 
> Well, San Francisco would be an extremely expensive undertaking. Washington, Dallas, Houston, San Diego are not "flashy", but that of course might not matter, but it's an asset.
> 
> LAX was just expanded and more is on the way, more Hotels are being constructed in Downtown LA right now, the weather, Hollywood, the location, and existing sports infrastructure, the current expansion of the METRO system etc.: LA is a very strong candidate.


Tehran was interested in the 1984 Olympics. It would have been 10 years after a successful Asian Games. However, what with the revolution looming (and expected), they didn't make a bid.

Had they did (and won), I'm sure the Iranian Islamist regime would have done a Hitler style Olympics and promoted their ideal and Islamist form of propaganda. There would have been another US led boycott if they hosted.


The weakness of a US bid would certainly be (although historically significant and so forth) a lackluster main stadium, that would need to be heavily modernized to be capable of hosting athletics and ceremonies. A lack of a "real" Olympic Park (although the site of the Memorial Coliseum should ideally host all of the Aquatics events (even in a temporary venue or 2), the arena hosting an event and of course the main stadium) is also downside. 

Another downside would be 3 times host so soon after London's 3rd games. However considering that Paris is sure to vie for their 3rd games in 2024, I wouldn't see this as too much of a problem.

As much as an LA games would be nice, I'd like to see the US try somewhere else, even another NYC bid attempt (a proper one). This NYC bid would propose the main stadium somewhere in NY limits, with the ability to downsize to a 30,000 seater stadium, to be the legacy of a future Major League Soccer team. The only professional sports league in NYC which lacks local rivalry.

Although obviously congested, I'd offer an "Olympic Park" utilizing land reclamation on Manhattan near the Javits Center and rail yards. From Pier 25 stretching beyond Pier 54. This site could potentially host the main stadium, a legacy aquatics center, temporary velodrome and a stunning rowing course. This location could also have a high rise style Olympic Village. The Javits Center could solely host the Main Press Center as the Aqueduct Race Track would be converted to a new convention center for a majority of indoor sports. Should the Javits Center no longer be functional as a venue, a temporary or permanent MPC would be located in the area.


----------



## Epicentre (Mar 27, 2006)

Epicentre said:


> Err umm no. According to this: http://www.gamesbids.com/forums/top...ego-tijuana-2024-bid-in-jeopardy/#entry392115
> 
> The USOC has already stated that a joint bid is not possible. It won't happen.
> 
> San Diego if they really want the games will go alone, with Tijuana just hosting in hotels, other forms of accommodation and the airport, no indoor sports, not even a football venue.


It's called sarcasm dude*


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

Oh well...

*USOC Shoots Down S.D./Tijuana Joint Bid Over Rules Forbidding Cross-Border Bids*



> SAN DIEGO (AP) -- A cross-border bid for San Diego and Tijuana, Mexico, to host the 2024 Summer Olympics appeared dead before arrival Tuesday when the U.S. Olympic Committee said international rules don't allow two countries to mount a joint candidacy.
> 
> The news was delivered as San Diego Mayor Bob Filner and his Tijuana counterpart, Carlos Bustamante, prepared to name a cross-border planning committee within the next week and unveil a logo.
> 
> ...


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

> Filner said he was "undaunted.''
> 
> "The true spirit of the Olympics embodies my conviction that we should vigorously pursue the dream of having two countries host the Olympics in the greatest bi-national region of the world. Rules and bylaws can be changed,'' he said.


Urggghhh....how self-important can one person be? Why is the IOC going to change its rules for this guy? Answer: they aren't.

If SD wants the Games, they enter and play by the IOC's rules like everyone else. If they can't (or won't) commit all the resources needed for an Olympics, then they won't get an Olympics....somewhere like Paris or Durban or LA or Istanbul or Tokyo will instead.

The USOC have tried to let this bid down gently, but if the Mayor still wants to waste money on a bid which he's been warned is doomed from the start then I guess that's his lookout. SD taxpayers must love this guy!


----------



## Lord David (May 23, 2009)

Epicentre said:


> It's called sarcasm dude*


Even if San Diego were to host alone, people would be going to Tijuana anyways. It's a city right near the border, people do it now and will more-so do it at an Olympics.

I don't see any sarcasm if people are doing that already.


----------



## -Corey- (Jul 8, 2005)

I would love to see the Games in San Diego, but the city doesn't have the infrastructure to even bid. As much as I love San Diego, public transportation would be a major problem, unless they expand the San Diego Trolley and a major expansion to the Airport.. As for hotels, I think San Diego does pretty well in this category, as well as security, weather, and it would be a beautiful place to host the Olympic Games. I would rather see the Games in NYC, DC or SF. Another games for Los Angeles? I doubt it... That would be too much, it would be like London 2012.


----------



## Lord David (May 23, 2009)

If public transportation is just the problem (minus the airport, since you can offer Tijuana's to keep up with Olympic demand), then you propose an expansion of the existing transportation network to include a line (trollybus, rail, subway etc) to an Olympic Park site somewhere in the city.

Forget about Tijuana and just use them for additional hotels and the airport.


----------



## -Corey- (Jul 8, 2005)

That's the problem xD I don't think tax payers would be willing to pay more to expand the transportation system.. It's already under expansion, extending the San Diego Trolley's Blue LIne to UCSD but none to the Airport. It would be great if they expand the transportation system though. Did London expanded their transportation system for the Olympics Games?


----------



## Lord David (May 23, 2009)

London did minor improvements in rail and subway development.

The main project was the rail link to the East.


----------



## ChesterCopperpot (May 24, 2012)

http://www.torontosun.com/2013/05/10/canadian-olympic-chief-would-back-toronto-2024-bid



> VANCOUVER - *The Canadian Olympic Committee said on Friday it will back a possible Toronto bid for the 2024 Summer Olympics ahead of a potential Quebec City bid for the 2022 Winter Games.*
> 
> "There is no doubt, no doubt that what the country needs most is a Summer Olympic Games," COC chief Marcel Aubut told Reuters ahead of the organisation's Sochi media summit this weekend.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lumbergo (Nov 17, 2009)

so I guess Montreal has no interest?


----------



## amritap888 (Nov 19, 2005)

Montreal already hosted in 1976 (48 years ago), Toronto is Canada's largest and most important city and it has yet to host an Olympic Games. Now that it has solidified it's position by building facilities and infrastructure ahead of the 2015 Pan Am Games, Toronto is the natural choice for a 2024 Canadian Summer Olympic bid.


----------



## Lord David (May 23, 2009)

Montreal definitely has no interest.

Even though the debt from 1976 is gone and they have a couple of new venues built since 1976, it's highly unlikely that they would want to build another White Elephant of an Olympic Stadium or renovate the existing Olympic Stadium to 60,000 minimum. Being a major city like Montreal and comparing what Toronto would offer, I'd say a 70,000 seater main stadium is the way to go. 

Which of course would mean radical alterations to the Olympic Stadium or another potential white elephant.


That being said Quebec City is eying on a Winter Games, which it will bid for when Canada goes for the winter games again. That city can have the white elephants of a ski jump and sliding track.


----------



## GreenHornet553 (Jan 6, 2013)

Here is a question that I would like to pose to every one here on this forum thread. Do you think the Olympics (both Summer and Winter) should only have amateur athletes compete in the Olympic Games?


----------



## Lord David (May 23, 2009)

^^ Well it used to, originally.

But with increasing sponsorships and the viewing audience coming to see professionals compete then it's unlikely that the Olympics will revert to become fully amateur as it once was.

Boxing is only open to amateurs, as is some other sports. That being said, there's plenty of countries out there whose best athletes are considered amateurs in our eyes. Despite some of them actually being medal contenders.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

amritap888 said:


> Montreal already hosted in 1976 (48 years ago), Toronto is Canada's largest and most important city and it has yet to host an Olympic Games. Now that it has solidified it's position by building facilities and infrastructure ahead of the 2015 Pan Am Games, Toronto is the natural choice for a 2024 Canadian Summer Olympic bid.


There is little appetite in Montreal for another summer Olympics; it's largely seen, even in Montreal, as Toronto's time at bat. As much as I wanted Toronto to win in 1996 and 2008, I'm glad it panned out this way. 

Countries always like to showcase their cities on the world stage in the best possible light, and Toronto will be a far more compelling place in 2024 than it would have been in either 1996 or 2008.


----------



## Lord David (May 23, 2009)

The thing with Toronto 1996 was that it was too soon after Calgary 1988 Winter Olympics and more importantly the whole bread not circuses fiasco.

I'm sure they had a technically decent bid and having the world's most advanced stadium (Skydome) at the time showed that they could build mega projects, but it was not to be.


As for 2008, it was the gaff about the Mayor at the time and his insensitive remarks on the Kenyan delegation, when he visited Kenya. That's what killed it the most rather than the IOC really pushing for Beijing.

A mere slip-up, despite a highly compact bid, a well thought out message of being a hugely multicultural city and the successful owner of the Toronto Raptors at the time heading the bid.


If Toronto can eliminate such gaffs in a future bid, it can easily be a huge contender, despite how many Olympics Canada has hosted in the past few decades.


----------



## blacktrojan3921 (Sep 6, 2010)

I'm actually kind of surprised Quebec City is still considering hosting an Winter Olympics, since the lack of a mountain with at least a 800m vertical drop in the general area would be a handicap.


----------



## Lord David (May 23, 2009)

^^ Their only real weakness. 

But given modern engineering feats (or mass investment in building a course in a mountain range in the back country of Quebec, as well as road access, accommodation etc.), I can see a mountain slope near Le Massif increased by 200 or so meters by placing solid rock on top, then top soiling it and compacting it.

Otherwise, the temporary ramp idea could still be viable as a last ditched effort.


----------



## blacktrojan3921 (Sep 6, 2010)

Lord David said:


> ^^ Their only real weakness.
> 
> But given modern engineering feats (or mass investment in building a course in a mountain range in the back country of Quebec, as well as road access, accommodation etc.), I can see a mountain slope near Le Massif increased by 200 or so meters by placing solid rock on top, then top soiling it and compacting it.
> 
> Otherwise, the temporary ramp idea could still be viable as a last ditched effort.


For the sake of curiosity, how much would that COST? XD


----------



## Lord David (May 23, 2009)

Well the temporary ramp idea at Cap-du-Salut near Le Massif and along the river St Lawrence would have cost in 1995/2002 dollars around 25 million.

This would have included at the time works to make the railway go in a tunnel, an elevator tower on the "summit", the ramp of course, and barges along the river for 15,000 spectators and press facilities.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

blacktrojan3921 said:


> I'm actually kind of surprised Quebec City is still considering hosting an Winter Olympics, since the lack of a mountain with at least a 800m vertical drop in the general area would be a handicap.


I believe a heightening of the mountain would be part of their bid.


----------



## Lord David (May 23, 2009)

^^ I think so too. Given advances in engineering (as well as expected engineering consulting), Quebec would most likely propose Cap-du-Salut again with a major mountain heightening (say 200 or so meters) and some mountain slope in the back country (around 100 meter heightening or diverting the river as in Acropole des Draveurs).

Then you propose the ramp idea as a last ditched effort.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

They're proposing a similar thing in Finland if they bid again.


----------



## Lord David (May 23, 2009)

^^ Finland is different.

The supposed idea for a sole Finnish games is to use Tahko, Kuopio (who bid for the 2012 Winter Youth Olympics), Lahti and the capital Helsinki.

The general idea is to increase the height of Tahko's "mountain".

A too spread out approach to me. The 2006 approach proposd Lillehammer's ski resorts and sliding track, as well as Lahti (which would host one alpine skiing discipline, Freestyle Skiing) and Helsinki.

Ideally, it should just be Lahti and Helsinki. If they can artificially heighten a hill near Lahti, then that would be the way to go, but it'll probably never happen.

Apples and Oranges here. Quebec just needs to offer a mountain with 800 meter vertical minimum. Finland has no where near that, especially something near a significant city which could serve as hosts. Essentially it's a "mountain" built from scratch. They'd be better off building a Dubai style indoor slope, that's 800 meters vertical, but that's not happening soon.

Tahko and the Ski resort of Messila in Lahti boast around the same current vertical of 190 meters. Tahko is being considered for artificial heightening. I'd opt for Messila if there is sufficient area to do so.

That way, you can have a games like this:

Helsinki:

Olympic Stadium - Ceremonies (in a fully upgraded individual seated capacity of 40,000)
Hartwall Arena - Ice Hockey I - 13,655
Helsinki Ice Arena - Ice Hockey II - 7,600

Speed Skating - New Indoor Oval - 6,000
Short Track Speed Skating/Figure Skating - New Arena - 10,000

Olympic Village
Media Village
Main Media Centre


Lahti:

Isku Arena - Curling - 5,530
Lahti Ski Jump/Stadium - Cross Country Skiing, Biathlon, Ski Jumping, Nordic Combined - Various capacities
Messila - Freestyle Skiing - Various

Messila (if expanded) - Alpine Skiing Men's and Women's and Snowboard - Various
Sliding Track - Bobsleigh, Luge, Skeleton - Various

Auxiliary Village

You propose the ski resorts in Lillehammer as a backup plan. Finland could use it's own sliding track, so build one in Lahti, rather than using Lillehammer's.


----------



## -Corey- (Jul 8, 2005)

they want NYC to bid...


----------



## cmc (Oct 4, 2005)

Europe has big chances for 2024 with Paris & Madrid.


----------



## -Corey- (Jul 8, 2005)

Is Madrid bidding again?


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

-Corey- said:


> they want NYC to bid...


Who is 'they' and how does that automatically make it a battle between Paris and New York?


----------



## -Corey- (Jul 8, 2005)

Oh Jesus!Learn how to read! I put (USOC wants it so badly).


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

-Corey- said:


> Oh Jesus!Learn how to read! I put (USOC wants it so badly).


Why on earth would you answer a question with the exact same sentence that someone wanted you to elaborate on? I already read where you wrote 'USOC wants it so badly' so repeating yourself still doesn't answer the question. 

Now that we've established *twice* that the USOC wants it badly, how does the USOC wanting the Olympics badly makes this a 2 horse race between Paris and New York? Every Olympic committee wants it badly. 

And please don't repeat yourself a 3rd time by saying because the USOC wants it so badly. :hammer:


----------



## Dan M. (Jun 27, 2009)

ISTANBUL 2024!

OR ROMA 2024!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## swifty78 (Nov 10, 2002)

European city 2024


----------



## Angelfoc (Jan 3, 2007)

Madrid doesn´t appear nevermore


----------



## Gatech12 (Feb 6, 2013)

Mexico City 2024!!. Hopefully the summer Olympics can come back to Mexico since 1968 Mexico City. That will be great for the nation of Mexico.


----------



## Galandar (Dec 2, 2004)

Angelfoc said:


> Madrid doesn´t appear nevermore


Is it official?


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

I wouldn't mind 2024 going back to Mexico although I'd prefer my home city (Toronto) to finally get it after 2 unsuccessful bids.


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

Little gifts for you


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Italy's a lovely country, but I wasn't all that impressed with Italy's last Olympics in Turin.


----------



## Angelfoc (Jan 3, 2007)

Yes, President Rajoy announce a few minutes ago in the Spanish news: - Madrid has worked very much, is a message of COI that more Olympiads do not want in Spain


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

isaidso said:


> Italy's a lovely country, but I wasn't all that impressed with Italy's last Olympics in Turin.


Marco Balich, creative director and producer of major events and ceremonies.
He created and produced the *Opening and Closing Ceremonies of the Olympic Games of Turin 2006.*
Produce the *Opening and Closing Ceremonies of the Olympic Games in Rio, 2016.*

Among the projects he made:
*2002 - Salt Lake City Olympic Games 2002 - Flag Handover Torino 2006*
2007 - World Premiere Fiat 500, Turin, Italy - Creative Director
2008, 2009, 2010 - Venice Carnival - Artistic Director
2009 - Opening and Closing Ceremony of the XVI Mediterranean Games - Executive Producer and Creative Director
2010 - Bicentennial of Mexico, Mexico City - Executive Producer and Creative Director
2011-75 Anniversary FC Shakhtar Donetsk, Ukraine - Executive Producer and Creative Director
2011 - Inauguration of the new Juventus Stadium, Turin - Executive Producer and Creative Director
*2012 - Opening and Closing Ceremonies of the UEFA Euro 2012, Warsaw and Kiev - Executive Producer and Creative Director*
*2012 - Olympic Games London 2012 - Flag Handover Ceremony of the Rio 2016 - Executive Producer*


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

I did like the ceremonies at Turin, but half empty arenas and venues left a lot to be desired. I realize summer sports are more popular in Italy, but it does make one hesitant to revisit a country that didn't embrace the Olympics the last time they had it. Lack of support by Italians in Turin could come back to haunt any future Italian Olympic bid.


----------



## luanvitorcosta (Oct 26, 2012)

TORONTO 2024 or VANCOUVER 2024

GO CANADA


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

isaidso said:


> I did like the ceremonies at Turin, but half empty arenas and venues left a lot to be desired. I realize summer sports are more popular in Italy, but it does make one hesitant to revisit a country that didn't embrace the Olympics the last time they had it. Lack of support by Italians in Turin could come back to haunt any future Italian Olympic bid.


Turin hasn't built much... build what was missing. Opening and closing ceremonies were held in the old Olympic Stadium. The restructuring of it is cost 30 million euro. But for example by september 2011, the city has the new Juventus Stadium.


----------



## Fitzrovian (Oct 12, 2011)

isaidso said:


> Why on earth would you answer a question with the exact same sentence that someone wanted you to elaborate on? I already read where you wrote 'USOC wants it so badly' so repeating yourself still doesn't answer the question.
> 
> Now that we've established *twice* that the USOC wants it badly, how does the USOC wanting the Olympics badly makes this a 2 horse race between Paris and New York? Every Olympic committee wants it badly.
> 
> And please don't repeat yourself a 3rd time by saying because the USOC wants it so badly. :hammer:


LOL. I can only surmise that he meant to say that the *IOC* wants it badly. But who knows, he's an odd fella.


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

luanvitorcosta said:


> TORONTO 2024 or VANCOUVER 2024
> 
> GO CANADA


I don't think that the Olympic Games will return to Vancouver after 14 years. Besides the fact that there will be a fierce competition from Europe and the United States. Maybe Toronto can be a good participant.


----------



## luanvitorcosta (Oct 26, 2012)

IThomas said:


> I don't think that the Olympic Games will return to Vancouver after 14 years. Besides the fact that there will be a fierce competition from Europe and the United States. Maybe Toronto can be a good participant.


I know that it's impossible that Vancouver will submit any bid soon hno: But when it happen, it would be very good  they would win 

I just want any canadian city for 2024 :banana: they totally deserve it


----------



## Kenni (Jul 26, 2007)

Los Angeles is putting heavy effort on this...


----------



## luanvitorcosta (Oct 26, 2012)

LA is wonderful, but host for the 3rd time its a little boring

US has a lot of cities able to host. NYC, San Francisco and Chicago for example,


----------



## Kenni (Jul 26, 2007)

luanvitorcosta said:


> LA is wonderful, but host for the 3rd time its a little boring
> 
> US has a lot of cities able to host. NYC, San Francisco and Chicago for example,


Maybe true, I don't know it what context though....because LA is Hollywood, and with 41.1 million tourist visits in 2012. London hosted 3 times. Experience, weather, space, infrastructure, mobility etc. it's all here.

1984 reinvented the games (saved them actually) to it's current functionality. 1932 LA introduced the medal ceremony, raising of the flags and standing on podiums among other things. LAX was just expanded and more is coming, Metro is expanding etc. 

NY is costly, maybe 10 times more, and logistically a nightmare....but not impossible...same as SF. 

So, it's not just a superficial "it's boring", that's not what the committee will look at. BTW, Atlanta was for sure "boring". :nuts:


----------



## luanvitorcosta (Oct 26, 2012)

Kenni said:


> Maybe true, I don't know it what context though....because LA is Hollywood, and with 41.1 million tourist visits in 2012. London hosted 3 times. Experience, weather, space, infrastructure, mobility etc. it's all here.
> 
> 1984 reinvented the games (saved them actually) to it's current functionality. 1932 LA introduced the medal ceremony, raising of the flags and standing on podiums among other things. LAX was just expanded and more is coming, Metro is expanding etc.
> 
> ...


LA can rock it, for sure. It's a historical and important place for the Olympic Games, plus the economic power of the city. 
When I said "little boring", i meant bc i think IOC must give the opportunity to new places and try somthg new :lol:


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Fitzrovian said:


> LOL. I can only surmise that he meant to say that the *IOC* wants it badly. But who knows, he's an odd fella.


He does try my patience on occasion. opcorn:


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

luanvitorcosta said:


> I just want any canadian city for 2024 :banana: they totally deserve it


Thanks for your support, but Toronto is the only Canadian bid city on offer. A Vancouver summer Olympics bid is likely a couple decades away at the earliest.


----------



## CITYofDREAMS (Jan 20, 2007)

luanvitorcosta said:


> LA can rock it, for sure. It's a historical and important place for the Olympic Games, plus the economic power of the city.
> When I said "little boring", i meant* bc i think IOC must give the opportunity to new places and try somthg new *:lol:


That is correct... however if an applicant city that has never hosted the game can't convince the IOC that they have the best bid, the IOC will favor an applicant city that has hosted the game over a new one, like today Tokyo won the bid to host the 2020 Games over two cities that have never hosted the games, Madrid and Istanbul.


----------



## JorgeGt (Apr 4, 2013)

Tokyo's win will favour European bids... Specially, Paris.


----------



## JorgeGt (Apr 4, 2013)

The IOC won't try "new places" for a while... In 2028 perhaps


----------



## Puppetgeneral (Jul 9, 2013)

So now after 2020 is over, everyone one is going to focus on this now? And does anyone do when do they announce the winner? I know that there are still no confirm bids(?) but just want to know when are they announce it. After 2016 or....


----------



## andydie (Oct 18, 2007)

i have my doubts that after Rio in 2016 and tokyo in 2020 they will not choose a european country in 2024. it would leave europe with no games for 12 years. I would see Madrid, Paris and Berlin as heavy Candidates


----------



## CITYofDREAMS (Jan 20, 2007)

JorgeGt said:


> The IOC won't try "new places" for a while... In 2028 perhaps


IOC will try "new places" as long as those "new places" can convince the IOC members that they are capable of holding the games. South Africa is contemplating 2024.


----------



## swifty78 (Nov 10, 2002)

no ifs not buts, I'm almost certain that 2024 is Europe!


----------



## Cehennem (Apr 13, 2013)

My desire for 2024 is to see Istanul again, then Paris, NYC, Moscow. Some doubts to see Berlin.


----------



## Napo (Dec 18, 2006)

*Italy's PM Enrico Letta: "We can apply for 2024 Olympic Games"*

''What happened yesterday in Buenos Aires makes me think that in 2024 Italy can apply for the Olympic Games'', the prime minister Letta said today in a political meeting. 
Italy is a great country but ''if we have deadlines - he added - we can commit ourselves better. It's a project - he concluded - on which I will work.''

EuroNews


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*The day after the winning of Tokyo, Italy think for 2024 edition. 
PM Letta: "Italy is a candidate. When this country is joined for the big events, we give the best performance".*

Japan has achieved the 2020 Olympic Games, despite the adverse economic situation . For Italy, that with the Monti government had to withdraw the nomination for the same reasons, open up new possibilities: "What happened yesterday in Buenos Aires, makes me think that for 2024, Italy may apply to the Olympics", says the premier Enrico Letta. Italy is a great country but "if we have deadlines - he added - commit ourselves better. It's a theme - he concluded - on which I'll work". 

The mayor of Rome, Ignazio Marino: "There are the conditions for candidacy to host the Games in Rome, because the city has the necessary requirements. I will ask soon a meeting at the Prime Minister Letta and the President of CONI Malagò". 

"Even Milan can have his papers to run for the Olympics of 2024" says Antonio Rossi, Olympic champion of the canoe and now Councillor for Sports of the Lombardy Region. "From sports I'm happy for the words of Prime Minister Letta. I'll not turn on disputes with Rome. But Milan has the facilities of the Expo with the construction of a stadium and a swimming pool in the area, after 2016, he would have more chance. We talked also with the president Maroni". 

Malagò: "I've already spoken with Enrico Letta, now you can dream". From Buenos Aiers declares the phone its satisfaction with the position taken by the President of the Council on the Olympic bid for 2024. ''I heard the mayor of Rome, Marino and the Governor of Lazio, Zingaretti: I'll see you soon.''

In February of last year "the government has done well" to withdraw from Rome's candidacy for the Olympics of 2020, according to former Sports Minister Piero Gnudi, he hopes that "from here the situation changes''. Olympic Games - he said - are a target stimulus for the economy. ''I think that Rome is a natural candidate. And the games are an event that unifies the nation''.


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*Rome could bid again to host 2024 Olympics, says CONI*






Rome may yet be in the running to host the 2024 Olympic games, the head of the Italian Olympic Committee (CONI) said Wednesday. Giovanni Malago suggested that anything is possible, including another shot for the Italian capital at hosting the Olympics. For example, no one predicted the recent silver medal win by swimmer Federica Pellegrini at the World Swimming Championships, said Malago. "I did not expect the silver from Federica...but when she said 'I'm going', I realized that anything might happen," Malago explained in an interview with Italy's leading sports newspaper, Gazzetta dello Sport. 

Pellegrini – who said she had not planned to defend her 200m world title won in 2009 and 2011 - ended a 12-month sabbatical to take second at the Barcelona championships. Similarly, with the right support, Italy could also surprise many by hosting the Olympics, suggested Malago. Italy's dreams of hosting the 2020 Olympics were dashed in February 2012 by then-premier Mario Monti who suggested that Italy, which all of its debts and serious economic problems, could not afford such an expensive venture. 

"I had to take a difficult decision (to reject) a magnificent project, and there was a lot of disappointment," Monti told the European Parliament at the time. "But I have the impression that public opinion has understood (why I did so)," he added. Monti did not give the bid his required endorsement, citing financial risks at a time when crisis-hit Italy was enduring tough austerity measures. However, Malago suggested things have since changed, and that Finance Minister Fabrizio Saccomanni has said hosting such an events could be possible. There would have to be "attention on the expenditure side," added Malago. He hinted that he also has support from Regional Affairs Minister Graziano Delrio who also has cabinet responsibilities for sport.


----------



## -Corey- (Jul 8, 2005)

Fitzrovian said:


> LOL. I can only surmise that he meant to say that the *IOC* wants it badly. But who knows, he's an odd fella.


No! There's a bid process to select the American city who's going to represent the United States at the 126th IOC Session. USOC (United States Olympic Committee) sent letter to more than 30 cities, including NYC. I read an article that they wanted NYC or either LA to bid for this American bid (not the IOC bid) so it can compete with other cities... And as of the Paris vs NYC (if NYC were to be elected to represent the US) that was clearly my opinion :nuts:, as I was responding to the previous comment.. Some people need to chill out, this is all speculation after all.


----------



## abdelka37 (Jun 18, 2012)

*ALGERIA 2024 ?*


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

The poll now 
The poll (created before the choice of the venue of the Olympic Games of 2020) don't contains *Spain* and *Turkey*.

*United States of America* 48
*France* 45
*South Africa* 27
*Italy* 16
*Canada* 14
*Mexico, Russia* 12
*Argentina, Malaysia* 11
*Thailand* 10
*Philippines* 9
*Germany, United Arab Emirates* 8
*Australia, China, Morocco, New Zealand* 5
*Brazil, Chile, Qatar, South Korea* 4
*India, Indonesia, Netherlands, Sweden* 3
*Kenya, Peru, United Kingdom* 2
*Egypt* 1

Countries that have hosted Summer and Winter Olympic Games in the last years.
*2012* *2014* *2016* *2018* *2020*Japan *2022*?


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*Why Washington DC is the perfect economic match for the 2024 Olympics.*

Should Washington, D.C. host the Summer Olympics in 2024? Of course it should. Washington’s vision of an economy dependent on trickle-down government stimulus is a perfect match for the fanciful economics of the Olympic. Washington needs some new monuments more in keeping with its contemporary mission. How about some derelict, graffiti-covered arenas like the ones that currently stand like concrete hangovers in so many former Olympics host cities?

“Washington, D.C., bid for 2024 Olympics could help poor neighborhoods and unite the region,” claimed an opinion piece in the Washington Post that rapturously cited 20,000 new units of housing, “one third of them affordable,” being built in conjunction with the London Olympics. Seven thousand apartments in a city that is home to eight million souls is a rounding error, not a reason to divert billions of dollars of public funds.

London, having spent somewhere in the region of $14 billion on the Olympics, is still shelling out, to salvage some value from its Olympics sites for everyday use. For instance, its East London Olympics stadium is now being redesigned for the West Ham football team, but it’ll take until 2016 for that project to be completed. Someday we’ll learn whether the benefits of such sites are anything but risible when compared with the costs.

In Athens, within four years after the Summer Games whose $15 billion cost put grease on that country’s slide to ruin, 21 of 22 Olympics structures were vacant, with only a badminton arena converted to a theater still being used. Other buildings have been stripped by looters and redecorated with graffiti. If stadium stimulus worked, wouldn’t Greece be awash in jobs these days?

Even the famed Beijing Birds Nest stadium, which cost $480 million to build and another $11 million a year to maintain, is now mostly unused. Occasionally it brings in a few yuan as a race track for Segway fans.

Despite the huge cost of the last two Summer Olympics, the US Olympic Committee is claiming a price tag in the $3 billion to $6 billion range. Just go ahead and think of that as a teaser price, given that the London pricetag nearly tripled from an original Games cost estimate of $5 billion.

But why lowball the figure in the Keynesian wonderland that is Washington? After all, if every dollar spent on badminton courts and volleyball parks is an investment that is bound to earn a handsome return over time, why not spend $50 billion? Why not $100 billion?

The mayor of Montreal, which hosted the 1976 games, quipped that “the Montreal Olympics can no more have a deficit than a man can have a baby.” Thirty years later, that inconceivable debt was finally paid off.

Given that hard-headed empirical analyses carried out by economists show that public money spent on glamorous sports facilities is a giant money-sucking boondoggle, and given that Olympics-related construction targeted at a one-time-only two-week festival is a particularly delusional form of stadium subsidies, organizers tend to fall back on fuzzy, hard-to-measure benefits like patriotic fervor and the community spirit. Because this is D.C. we’re talking about, you can go ahead and add “aid to the poor” to that list, as if what the average single mom in impoverished Anacostia, D.C. really needs to brighten up her prospects is proximity to a velodrome. The tourism argument is even less convincing: Washington doesn’t need to be put on the map of international tourist destinations because it’s already there.

If the city that hosts the government of the most powerful nation on Earth cannot yet be said to be “world-class” because it has never hosted an Olympics — if it isn’t sure it can quite measure up on the world stage to the likes of Seoul and Sarajevo — then what D.C. needs is a psychoanalyst, not a hyped-up sports event.

Still, as a symbol of post-modern crony-capitalist corruption, D.C. would be the perfect Olympics host. What other city better embodies the principle of robbing Peter to pay Paul, so that Polly may stand waving at adoring crowds on Election Night? Economist Andrew Zimbalist, who has made a career of debunking claims about the supposed economic benefits of sports stadiums, frames the issue succinctly.

Local LOCM Olympics booster committees are:
_Motivated and run by private business interests which individually
stand to gain from the massive construction associated with the
events.These interests include construction companies,
construction unions, architectural firms, investment bankers,
and lawyers, among others. They come together to form a coalition
and bring politicians on board.

The result is what economists call a principal/agent problem.
The city (principal) is not properly represented by the local
organizing committee (agent). The committee that nominally represents
the city really represents itself and bids according to its sense of the
private benefit (of its members) versus the private cost, rather
than the city’s public benefit versus public cost.Since the private cost
is diminutive and the private gain extraordinary, the local organizing
committees, on behalf of the cities, are bound to overbid,
wiping out any modest, potential economic gains.​_To Washington, the principal/agent problem is not a problem at all: It’s the way it does business every day. So let’s have an Olympics on the Potomac. What could be more Washington than yet another failed stimulus package?

*forbes.com*


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*Olympics 2024: USA, Middle East and Europe come into play after Tokyo named as 2020 host.*

An Asian candidate or at least east Asia appears to be out of the question as Tokyo's win means the region will host two successive Games - the South Korean resort of Pyeongchang hosting the 2018 Winter Games. However, the failure of Madrid and Istanbul to secure the Games opens up plenty of opportunities for prospective bidders from Europe - Paris and Rome have been mentioned - and the Middle East/Gulf region with Doha once again trying and on this occasion hoping for the first time they make the short list. There is also set to be an American candidacy, having gone away, licked their wounds and recovered from Chicago's humiliating last place for the 2016 Games. 

With far better relations between the United States Olympic Committee (USOC) and the International Olympic Committee (IOC) they would be a formidable opponent and capital city Washington is one being thought of as a candidate. Madrid's third successive rejection - which left the bid team stunned as they saw votes they thought they had melt away - probably precludes another run.

Juan Antonio Samaranch Junior, International Olympic Committee (IOC) member and a driving force behind the bid, joked about a remark he made during the presentation on Saturday as he addressed the two IOC members from Japan and Istanbul. "On Saturday I stood here and joked that I wished you both luck, but for the 2024 Games bid...perhaps that is what I should now be thinking about!'' Madrid's probable absence leaves the way open for Paris and Rome, though, both will face huge hurdles to convince IOC members they are worthy of hosting them.

Some from Istanbul have suggested going straight back into the fray, believing the Syrian civil war will be a thing of the past plus the very good impression the bid made gives them a groundbase of votes and a launching pad. However, Doha are determined to add hosting the Olympic Games to the football World Cup and no expense will be spared for them and not Istanbul to become the first predominantly Muslim country to host the Games. Who would win from those potential bidders is anyone's guess but there would be one certain loser - the idealistic notion of some IOC members of a reasonable and cost effective Games, affordable to almost all, will remain a pipedream.

*foxsports.com.au*


----------



## -Corey- (Jul 8, 2005)

This is getting more interesting.


----------



## soup or man (Nov 17, 2004)

I think 2024 might be a very competitive Olympic bid (similar to 2016). I really hope DC puts together a strong bid.


----------



## -Corey- (Jul 8, 2005)

Or NYC


----------



## GEwinnen (Mar 3, 2006)

btw, the new IOC President is elected, the announcement will be in 55 minutes.
I guess the election will have a huge impact on the next olympic host cities.


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*IOC elects new president to succeed Rogge.*

The IOC elected a new president to succeed Jacques Rogge, with the winner yet to be announced. Rogge said the winner had been elected in the second round of Tuesday's secret balloting by the International Olympic Committee. Rogge, the 71-year-old Belgian, is stepping down after 12 years in office. C.K. Wu of Taiwan was eliminated in the first round, leaving five contenders in the race. Thomas Bach was the man to beat as the IOC elects a leader to take the Olympic body into the next decade. After awarding the 2020 Olympics to Tokyo and bringing wrestling back into the games, the IOC completed the last of its three critical votes — choosing the person for most powerful job in international sports.

Bach, a 59-year-old German lawyer and IOC vice president, also heads Germany's national Olympic committee. Richard Carrion, a Puerto Rican banking executive who heads the IOC's finance commission, and vice president Ng Ser Miang of Singapore were viewed as the top challengers. Also on the ballot were executive board members Sergei Bubka of Ukraine and former board member Denis Oswald of Switzerland. Going into the final hours of the campaign, all signs pointed to a large bloc of support lined up behind Bach. If Bach is elected, he would continue Europe's hold on the presidency. Of the IOC's eight leaders, all have come from Europe except for Avery Brundage, the American who ran the committee from 1952-72.

Bach would also be the first Olympic gold medalist to become IOC president. He won gold in team fencing for West Germany in 1976. "This is like I'm an athlete and I'm just in front of a great final," Bach said Monday. "You feel you have done all your training, the test events have been going pretty well, so you can go with confidence in the competition. But you have to know that, at the grand final, everybody is on the same starting line."

Bach has long been viewed as the favorite because of his resume: former Olympic athlete, long-serving member on the policy-making IOC executive board, chairman of the legal commission, head of anti-doping investigations and negotiator of European TV rights. As with most IOC votes, nothing is ever certain. The election is done by secret ballot, so promises made to candidates are never a sure thing. With more than 90 members eligible to vote, a simple majority is required for victory. The president is elected to an eight-year term, with the possibility of a second four-year mandate.

The campaign, which had been relatively civil, took a nasty turn in recent days, with Oswald attacking Bach in a Swiss radio interview, accusing him of using his business connections and links with Kuwait to help his candidacy. None of the six candidates has made any dramatic proposals for change, promising to continue the line pursued by Rogge, particularly in the fight against doping. The election follows Saturday's IOC decision to send the 2020 Games to Tokyo and Sunday's vote to reinstate wrestling for the 2020 and 2024 Games. 

The presidential vote is what most of the 100-plus IOC members have been focusing on. "It's absolutely the most important decision we make — to find the right person tomorrow," senior Norwegian member Gerhard Heiberg said Monday. Much of the pre-election talk among the members has been about the power of Sheik Ahmad Al-Fahad Al-Sabah, the Kuwaiti who heads the Association of National Olympic Committees.

*abcnews.go.com*


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*IOC Session elects nine new members.*

The final day of the 125th IOC Session taking place in Buenos Aires, Argentina, kicked off with the election of the following nine new IOC members:

-Octavian Morariu of Romania, candidature as an individual member 
-Bernard Rajzman of Brazil, candidature as an individual member
-Mikaela Maria Antonia Cojuangco-Jaworski of the Philippines, candidature as an individual member
-Alexander Zhukov of Russia, candidature linked to his function within an NOC
-Paul Kibii Tergat of Kenya, candidature as an individual member
-Lawrence Probst III of the United States, candidature linked to his function within an NOC
-Dagmawit Girmay Berhane of Ethiopia, candidature as an individual member
-Camiel Eurlings of the Netherlands, candidature as an individual member
-Stefan Holm of Sweden, candidature linked to his function as active athlete

With these new additions, the Session – the supreme decision-making body of the IOC - now comprises 112 members who are individuals, active athletes or representatives of International Federations (IFs) and National Olympic Committees (NOCs).

The nine new members will not take part in any of today’s votes, including the election of the new IOC President, who will be announced at 12.30 p.m. local time in Buenos Aires. The Session meeting and announcement ceremony will be broadcast live on www.olympic.org .

Kevan Gosper and Lamine Diack, whose IOC membership terminates at the end of 2013 as they have reached the age limit, were appointed to become honorary members at the end of the year. Both have served as IOC members for over 10 years.

Finally, elections will be held to fill two vacancies on the 15-member IOC Executive Board. Anita DeFrantz, HRH Prince Tunku Imran and Richard Pound will vie to succeed John Coates, who himself will seek the Vice-Presidency slot left vacant by Ser Miang Ng, whose back-to-back four-year terms come to an end today.

*olympic.org*


----------



## GEwinnen (Mar 3, 2006)

Dr. Thomas Bach from Germany is elected as the new IOC president!


----------



## Sakesin (Dec 2, 2012)

-Corey- said:


> No.. If NYC wins, then expect them to host the 2024 Olympic Games :banana:


I like this emblem.


----------



## Knitemplar (Aug 16, 2008)

-Corey- said:


> No.. If NYC wins, then expect them to host the 2024 Olympic Games :banana:


nice logo but: #1 - NYC has expressed NO interest in mounting a bid; #2 - you can't use a flame or a torch in your logo. The IOC asked Chicago to change its initial logo which was a beautiful "torch."

Durban will win 2024.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

-Corey- said:


> The US is not "just another country".


:sleepy:

A sense of entitlement and self importance? That's exactly the kind of attitude that makes the world want to vote against you. Chicago was arrogant and self absorbed to the point they thought they were a shoe in. The world rolled its eyes and booted them out in the first round.


----------



## aleochi (Jun 16, 2008)

I think that would be amazing for the Olympics' historical to go to NYC for the very first time in 2024.


----------



## Puppetgeneral (Jul 9, 2013)

I do think it is time for another American continent time. I would love african country but I think their 1st chances are after 2030. I think they could have a chance in 2028 but probably not. Chicago or NYC would be great ones to hold olympics. I also think that Middle east have a chance but I think Dubai cancelled its bid.


----------



## -Corey- (Jul 8, 2005)

If NYC doesn't bid, I'd love to see the games in DC :drool:. 



















isaidso said:


> :sleepy:
> 
> A sense of entitlement and self importance? That's exactly the kind of attitude that makes the world want to vote against you. Chicago was arrogant and self absorbed to the point they thought they were a shoe in. The world rolled its eyes and booted them out in the first round.


It could be arrogant, but it is true.. And you can't deny that.... That's the world we live in....


----------



## Lord David (May 23, 2009)

isaidso said:


> :sleepy:
> 
> A sense of entitlement and self importance? That's exactly the kind of attitude that makes the world want to vote against you. Chicago was arrogant and self absorbed to the point they thought they were a shoe in. The world rolled its eyes and booted them out in the first round.


But remember, the US does pay up the highest broadcasting rights and has a big chunk of the sponsorship market (not to mention a US games brings more local sponsors that are sufficient enough themselves to serve the Americans alone and bring in big sponsorship dollars).

I wouldn't necessarily call Chicago arrogant. But I do think they had too much confidence in that bid. Praises from IOC boss Rogge about the temporary main stadium being a solution to cities which didn't need a large stadium post Olympics and such. All this never really mattered in the end and their first round elimination proved it.

They knew that it was Rio's time, after all, why would the IOC put Rio forward instead of Doha, despite Doha scoring more than Rio. It was too much confidence with Chicago in that they believed that it would be Chicago vs Rio in the end.


----------



## ReNaHtEiM (Jul 15, 2013)

I hope that DC bids because they will have no chance at all against any European bid and I hope the USOC then realizes that there is only one city that should have the next American Games. NYC.


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

Would love to have Indonesia hosting the 2024 S. Olympic Games but 2020 is taken by Tokyo which is also in Asia so asian countries can't bid for 2024 hno: And i went for the United States instead  . And please, *Bring the Olympics to Wash. D.C.! *:banana:


----------



## Fitzrovian (Oct 12, 2011)

Yuri S Andrade said:


> ^^
> Well, for a starter, every one larger than San Diego: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_primary_statistical_areas_of_the_United_States
> 
> So we have already 17. Going down the list, my favourites are Pittsburgh, St. Louis, Cincinnati, Baltimore (apart from DC CSA), Kansas City and Milwaukee. Even though I'm not an enthusiast of those, I would say Portland, Tampa, Orlando, Charlotte, Salt Lake City, Indianapolis, Las Vegas, San Antonio could rival San Diego, just to mention the ones above 2 million people. Under that line, New Orleans could be a better contender.


You would rather see the Olympics in Detroit, a depopulated, disfigured mess of a city that has lost 60% of its peak population, just filed for bankruptcy and has sky high crime rate?

Yeah okay, I am with Corey on this one, you've clearly got some issues.


----------



## soup or man (Nov 17, 2004)

Fitzrovian said:


> You would rather see the Olympics in Detroit, a depopulated, disfigured mess of a city that has lost 60% of its peak population, just filed for bankruptcy and has sky high crime rate?
> 
> Yeah okay, I am with Corey on this one, you've clearly got some issues.


Detroit was *this* close to hosting the 1968 Olympic games (which were won by Mexico City).


----------



## -Corey- (Jul 8, 2005)

Lolo2gre said:


> Be advised that Paris is maybe not the only choice for a french bid according to CNOSF's members. Twice recent loss for Paris (particulary for 2012 games) and political dissonances could lead to another options: the city of Marseille is one of them but Lyon seems to be favourite to face Paris as hosting city for a french bid...


If Marseille or Lyon bid.. then France can start to say Good-bye to the Games... They would not stand a chance against cities such as Rome, Los Angeles, New York, San Francisco, Berlin, Toronto or Durban...


----------



## -Corey- (Jul 8, 2005)

soup or man said:


> San Diego won't win for the simple fact that San Diego International Airport simply cannot handle that many people. Not unless it moves to Miramar. Which it probably won't.
> 
> Los Angeles hosting the 2024 games could be interesting. LA is probably the most Olympic ready city in the US as of right now. Plus, all the transportation improvements that are proposed and/or under construction will finally help tie in all of the proposed event sites. For example, the Purple Line subway which will eventually end up in Westwood (home of UCLA).


Exactly, SD is not going to win, but i was just saying that SD has better infrastructure than those cities in bold and better scenery and weather. Public transportation is expanding and the airport too, still the airport doesn't have the capacity. If the Olympics were just about the Airport capacity, then Chicago, Tokyo or Madrid would have won in 2016.


----------



## Lolo2gre (Dec 14, 2008)

-Corey- said:


> If Marseille or Lyon bid.. then France can start to say Good-bye to the Games... They would not stand a chance against cities such as Rome, Los Angeles, New York, San Francisco, Berlin, Toronto or Durban...


You are probably right... but it appears that after 4 consecutive failures (Lille 2004, Paris 2008 & 2012, Annecy 2018), will it be possible that the IOC keep ignore bids from a country like France for olympics?
Of course, Paris still remains the first choice but Lyon is full of ambition in the coming years.


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

The IOC can ignore who it likes. Istanbul and Madrid just found that out (again). And it's well known the UK was told "come back with London" after two failed Manchester bids and a failed Birmingham bid. I don't think the IOC will react well to France putting up a city that isn't Paris. That might sound harsh, but I think there are some countries where that's just the way it is, including my own.


----------



## Good Karma (Mar 22, 2011)

How likely is it that the IOC will go for a city outside of Europe? It would save some of the other cities time and money from bidding.


----------



## dysan1 (Dec 12, 2004)

Belgrader said:


> No, it's simply because of the French influence in IOC, and this time it seems that they are really determined to get the games, and they won't let another 2012 disaster to happen, it's very simple (btw London won only by 4 votes). They want the games, so they will get them.


everyone talks of "their influence". heck if everyone had the influence they claim and it was always a foregone conclusion then there would be no room for showmanship, ego puffery, politics and greasy money changing hands. But no, none of that stuff ever happens either.


----------



## Yuri S Andrade (Sep 29, 2008)

Fitzrovian said:


> You would rather see the Olympics in Detroit, a depopulated, disfigured mess of a city that has lost 60% of its peak population, just filed for bankruptcy and has sky high crime rate?
> 
> Yeah okay, I am with Corey on this one, you've clearly got some issues.


Detroit is definitely on the Top 10 of the most important cities in the world in the XX century. It's impossible to overstate its importance on cultural and economic domains. Today, it's still a major area (5.3 million inhabitants) and could perfectly host the games. San Diego, well, it's just a couple of random buildings and boring beaches.

The fact the city is facing troubles is actually a plus to me. The Games could help on the regeneration of the urban fabric. Also, due urban prairies, Detroit could build most of the venues and Olympic village just outside Downtown. Imagine how exciting to see Detroit's skyline from the Olympic Stadium.




soup or man said:


> Detroit was *this* close to hosting the 1968 Olympic games (which were won by Mexico City).


SUPERB! Imagine if the city has kept on the right track. Detroit metro area could be around 10 million inhabitants today.


----------



## -Corey- (Jul 8, 2005)

No, Detroit cannot host the games. You're just blind because for some reasons you like that city, and that's ok.. but the reality is, that they can't and won't host it.. And San Diego having boring beaches? :rofl:, the best beaches in the west coast are in San Diego such as Pacific Beach... or Coronado Beach, named as the best beach in the United States last year... Stop comparing San Diego to cities that haven't even announce their interest in bidding for the Games. So far only SD, LA, DC, Philadelphia, Boston, Dallas and probably NYC are the only ones interested.


----------



## Knitemplar (Aug 16, 2008)

Lolo2gre said:


> Be advised that Paris is maybe not the only choice for a french bid according to CNOSF's members. Twice recent loss for Paris (particulary for 2012 games) and political dissonances could lead to another options: the city of *Marseille* is one of them but Lyon seems to be favourite to face Paris as hosting city for a french bid...


The days of the "M" city streak as Olympic hosts are over. Madrid, Marseille, Milan, Manila, Milwaukee, Miami, Mumbai, Mexico, Medellin, Malaga...amongst the leading "M" cities will NOT host any time soon. The only possible repeat "M" hosts that I see are Munich or Melbourne.


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

^ Why? Because my name starts with 'M' that the 'M-lettered cities' can't host ? :weird:


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

Yuri S Andrade said:


> Detroit is definitely on the Top 10 of the most important cities in the world in the XX century. It's impossible to overstate its importance on cultural and economic domains. Today, it's still a major area (5.3 million inhabitants) and could perfectly host the games. San Diego, well, it's just a couple of random buildings and boring beaches.
> 
> The fact the city is facing troubles is actually a plus to me. The Games could help on the regeneration of the urban fabric. Also, due urban prairies, Detroit could build most of the venues and Olympic village just outside Downtown. Imagine how exciting to see Detroit's skyline from the Olympic Stadium.
> 
> ...


I am with you.  Detroit can into the Olympics! :banana:


----------



## GunnerÖzil (Sep 12, 2013)

*ISTANBUL BIDS FOR 2024 *

:banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## Seyfo (Sep 27, 2010)

Why is Turkey not in the poll for voting????


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

Even if Detroit could host and the finances were found for a multi-billion dollar venture in what is currently a bankrupt city (!), as if it's going to realistically win a bid race against European big hitters or a possible chance to take the Games to Africa for the first time ever.

What I said about France putting forward second-tier cities applies here too. This is an international competition against the biggest cities in the world for a multi-billion dollar contract with the world's biggest international brands on board; not a charity-case. The US has five or six cities which could punch their weight and win on the international stage now, which is more than most nations could ever hope for! They'd be stupid if they ignored this relative embarrassment of riches and put forward a lame duck bid. See how Birmingham, Manchester, Lille, Leipzig got on. That's what would almost certainly happen to the US if it put forward a left-field option too.


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

Seyfo said:


> Why is Turkey not in the poll for voting????


THY cannot into Olympics before fixing their social problems.


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

...because for some reason the person who started this poll left out all the 2020 candidates. Which is odd, because the chances of any of them hosting 2024 when this poll was set up was far greater than the chances of the UK or Brazil both of which are listed!


----------



## Yuri S Andrade (Sep 29, 2008)

RobH said:


> Even if Detroit could host and the finances were found for a multi-billion dollar venture in what is currently a bankrupt city (!), as if it's going to realistically win a bid race against European big hitters or a possible chance to take the Games to Africa for the first time ever.
> 
> What I said about France putting forward second-tier cities applies here too. This is an international competition against the biggest cities in the world for a multi-billion dollar contract with the world's biggest international brands on board; not a charity-case. The US has five or six cities which could punch their weight and win on the international stage now, which is more than most nations could ever hope for! They'd be stupid if they ignored this relative embarrassment of riches and put forward a lame duck bid. See how Birmingham, Manchester, Lille, Leipzig got on. That's what would almost certainly happen to the US if it put forward a left-field option too.


Why the City of Detroit should finance the games, not Michigan or Washington? And please, Detroit is a 5.3 million people metro area, with a US$ 240 billion GDP. It's not a Lille or a Leipzig.

The Olympic Games is all about overcoming obstacles. Detroit 2024 could give us just that. The city bid so many times and really deserve to host the event, an event, that could have prevented the 1967 and all the terrible things that came from that.


----------



## GEwinnen (Mar 3, 2006)

No, Leipzig is much more beautiful..

Wake up, the IOC will *never* award the games to Detroit, the only chance for the US is to bid with L.A. or NYC !
Make it more easy for Paris to win and join a Detroit bid:lol:

Even at Detroit's best times in the 60ies the bids were rejected by the IOC.


----------



## soup or man (Nov 17, 2004)

ReNaHtEiM said:


> I agree with you but I hope 2028 edition goes to the US, preferably NYC (all of the big construction projects will be finished by then: Hudson Yards, new Penn Station, new MSG, 2nd Avenue subway and of course the WTC complex) and not LA which already hosted two times. They also should not bid with cities like Dallas or DC because they will have no chance at all. The IOC prefers international top cities now which is quite understandable because in such cities the demand for the olympic facilities is higher in the aftermath of the games. There should be at least somewhat a use after the events and no white elephants. Which leads me to the next point, Africa should wait at least till 2032. The Fifa WC was a huge success for sure. Good atmosphere (besides this stupid vuvuzelas) and of course it was the first A-list sporting event in Africa BUT nobody needs this stadiums anymore.
> That's also a good point against bids of smaller cities.


Los Angeles is one of very few cities in the US that are Olympic ready. LA has the legacy, the know how, and the venues to host another Olympic games. Should another city host the games? Sure. But if London can host the games 3 times, why can't Los Angeles? Especially now that there is a strong push to revive the LA River. Few examples:


































There could very well be a 'games on the river' type of deal.

Not to mention the improvements to LA's transportation system which would transform how the Olympic games are played in Los Angeles. For example, the Purple Line subway which will have a station in Westwood (home of UCLA and potential Olympic Village). The Expo Line which recently opened has 3 stations at USC which is home to the LA Coliseum (as well as the Galen Center which can be used as an Olympic venue). This could be LA's transportation map come 2020 (keep in mind that in 1984, there was ZERO rail transit as the Blue Line didn't open until 1989) And sorry for the large size.









Whether people want to admit it or not, Los Angeles is a global city and it fully capable of hosting another Olympic games. LA of 2024 will be a totally different city than the one that hosted the games in 1984. Personally, I'd like to see another city (DC) host the games. But LA is more than ready to do it again.


----------



## nbcee (Mar 2, 2013)

Global Cities Index anyone?
http://www.atkearney.com/documents/10192/dfedfc4c-8a62-4162-90e5-2a3f14f0da3a


----------



## Knitemplar (Aug 16, 2008)

-Corey- said:


> Of a huge country? It is the capital of the sole superpower on Earth...


I try to keep it low-key. YOU OBVIOUSLY don't know how to play it low-key. hno:


----------



## ReNaHtEiM (Jul 15, 2013)

Knitemplar said:


> Well, there are the Smithsonian and its gazillion museums, the National Art Gallery, the Kennedy Center, the Lincoln Memorial, the World Bank hqrts, and over 200 embassies.
> 
> But it is really a federal capital designed primarily to be the home of the gov't of a huge country -- just like like Brasilia, Bonn formerly, Canberra, Ottawa, Islamabad, Abuja, etc.. It doesn't pretend to be anything else. Also, it WON'T ever host an Olympics now or in the future, whether or not it's a combined bid with Baltimore.


That's what I tried to say. You did better, obviously. 



soup or man said:


> Los Angeles is one of very few cities in the US that are Olympic ready. LA has the legacy, the know how, and the venues to host another Olympic games. Should another city host the games? Sure. But if London can host the games 3 times, why can't Los Angeles? Especially now that there is a strong push to revive the LA River.


I've heard about the LA river revitalization. Seems to be a great project.
But you can't compare LA's games to London's.
They were the replacement for Rome in 1908 which struggled financially and the post war games 1948 were on a really small budget. I think they haven't constructed one venue for it.
And LA had it in 1984. I think the first edition they could have a chance to selected is in 2036 but I guess the US should get the games by 2028 or 2032.


----------



## ReNaHtEiM (Jul 15, 2013)

-Corey- said:


> Of a huge country? It is the capital of the sole superpower on Earth... You obviously don't know what you're talking about. It is NOT in the same league as those cities mentioned above.


Government shut down...enough said.


----------



## soup or man (Nov 17, 2004)

ReNaHtEiM said:


> They were the replacement for Rome in 1908 which struggled financially and the post war games 1948 were on a really small budget. I think they haven't constructed one venue for it.


So? In 1932, Los Angeles (which at the time was geographically isolated) held a successful games during the Great Depression.


----------



## Knitemplar (Aug 16, 2008)

soup or man said:


> There could very well be a 'games on the river' type of deal.
> 
> Not to mention the improvements to LA's transportation system which would transform how the Olympic games are played in Los Angeles. For example, the Purple Line subway which will have a station in Westwood (home of UCLA and potential Olympic Village). The Expo Line which recently opened has 3 stations at USC which is home to the LA Coliseum (as well as the Galen Center which can be used as an Olympic venue). This could be LA's transportation map come 2020 (keep in mind that in 1984, there was ZERO rail transit as the Blue Line didn't open until 1989) And sorry for the large size.
> [/img]
> ...


The idea of "*FLOW*" should make for *a compelling theme* for a 3rd LA Games -- a revitalized river and a far-reaching metro system that will connect the venues. It would be much like London used the Thames for its 2012 bid and differentiate it from the Freeway Olympics that 1984 were. Now, the trick is to attach most major venues to the metro stations so that there is validity for that theme and claim. 

Correction in the new LA Village Plan. I believe for the 2016 bid, USC was going to be the sole Olympic Village (and convenient being right beside the Coliseum and Galen Center; and not too far from the Staples Center). I think UCLA was going to be the Media Village -- if not, it certainly would've made sense.


----------



## ReNaHtEiM (Jul 15, 2013)

soup or man said:


> So? In 1932, Los Angeles (which at the time was geographically isolated) held a successful games during the Great Depression.


Yes, indeed. Compared to the London games they were. That was my argumentation.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

ReNaHtEiM said:


> Government shut down...enough said.


Ouch!


----------



## -Corey- (Jul 8, 2005)

It happened before. That has nothing to do with the Olympics, unlike other countries, is the city, state and the private sector that pay for the Olympics.


----------



## ReNaHtEiM (Jul 15, 2013)

It was relating to your sole superpower blabla not to the Olympics.


----------



## blacktrojan3921 (Sep 6, 2010)

If Toronto can successfully host the 2015 Pan AM Games, it is almost a shoe in for them to win 2024.


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

If Toronto wants to go into the 2024 bid race with the attitude that their bid is a shoo-in, that's up to them. Best of luck, is all I can say! :lol:


----------



## soup or man (Nov 17, 2004)

RobH said:


> If Toronto wants to go into the 2024 bid race with the attitude that their bid is a shoo-in, that's up to them. Best of luck, is all I can say! :lol:


Worked for Athens in 1996 right?


----------



## Basincreek (Mar 10, 2008)

And I remember the Paris bid for 2012. The Parisians thought there was no way any result other than a blowout win could happen. 

But we all saw what really did happen.

As for being ready, LA is the only city being talked about that could host the Olympics right now with no new facilities needed. Whether that is a plus or a minus is to be debated.


----------



## -Corey- (Jul 8, 2005)

Totally agree. ^^


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*Olympics 2024. Milano thinks for the after EXPO 2015, while Rome is prepared for Jubilee 2025.*

All postponed in fifteen days, in Rome, but with the result that now all seems obvious. The application as to which Italian cities including Rome and Milan, will be able to aspire to the status of "applicant city", ie cities eager to host the Olympics Games in 2024. In Milan, were present almost all the representatives of institutional levels, from Mr. Malagò, CONI president, to Mr. Maroni the Governor of Lombardy Region; from the mayor of Milan, Mr. Pisapia to the aldermen to the sport of Lombardy Region (Mr. Rossi) and the city of Milan (Mrs. Bisconti), only missing the mayor of Rome, Mr. Marino. 

The significative sentence of the meeting is: "There not will be a competition between Rome and Milan: either we all agree on a shared application for the Olympics 2024 or forget it". Mr. Maroni: "The real issue at stake isn't so much for Milan to aspire to the Olympics, but what to do with the area once the curtain fell on Expo in October 31, 2015. There is a chance, of a new stadium wanted by the new owners of F.C. Internazionale, as a tangible sign of the new course, to which is added a new indoor stadium”. Mr. Pisapia instead in Expo area, after the event, "would like to see multi-use facilities that can accommodate both sports and musical events". Out of the question for Pisapia is the fact that "Rome is definitely more forward because in 2025 there will be the Jubilee, so it is better prepared".

edited by *Il Sole 24 Ore*


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

RobH said:


> If Toronto wants to go into the 2024 bid race with the attitude that their bid is a shoo-in, that's up to them.


No city is going to spend millions and invest so much time/effort all the while having such a cavalier/arrogant attitude. It would be complete idiocy to do so.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

-Corey- said:


> That has nothing to do with the Olympics, unlike other countries, is the city, state and the private sector that pay for the Olympics.


You mean like happens in practically every host nation?


----------



## GEwinnen (Mar 3, 2006)

blacktrojan3921 said:


> If Toronto can successfully host the 2015 Pan AM Games, it is almost a shoe in for them to win 2024.



:lol::lol::lol: who cares about successfully hosted Pan Am games???


----------



## parcdesprinces (Feb 15, 2009)

^^ Never heard of the [very proud :yes:] Gallic rooster isaidso ? Really ??? 
(It has nothing to do with sports BTW, but because it was a symbol of France and French pride since centuries, then several of our national teams and sporting federations, chose it as their symbol too ).


:bowtie::bowtie:










Bonus: (The famous and quite old French sports clothing manufacturer)


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

parcdesprinces said:


> ^^ Never heard of the [very proud :yes:] Gallic rooster isaidso ? Really ???
> (It has nothing to do with sports BTW, but because it was a symbol of France and French pride since centuries, then several of our national teams and sporting federations, chose it as their symbol too ).
> 
> 
> Bonus: (The famous and quite old French sports clothing manufacturer)


Like I mentioned, I only had a vague recollection of that connection. It's likely something that was mentioned during my school days in England, but have since forgotten. School aged kids over here would certainly not be taught about the French rooster, nor would many adults know that its a French symbol. Perhaps in francophone Canada they do.

Thank you for the information.

The only ones I know and why are: England (born there), Finland (mother), Canada (live here), Australia (because of sports), the US (next door), and Russia (not sure how I know that one). Is Spain a bull? :dunno:


----------



## LuisClaudio (Sep 13, 2011)

New York 2024 ♥


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*Milan supports Rome, but in return will have a new real sports city after EXPO 2015.*

No fratricide derby. The Italian candidate to host the Olympics 2024 will be Rome, not Milan. Giovanni Malagò, CONI president, met the President of Lombardy Region, Roberto Maroni, and at the end of a chat than an hour, the agreement would come. Milan will not run for the Olympics, however, CONI will support fully the idea of ​​creating a real sports city on the "rubble" of Expo 2015. A project that include the birth of a new stadium, a new sports arena, an Olympic swimming pool, the ice palace and also saving the Museo del Ghisallo.


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

IThomas said:


> *Milan supports Rome, but in return will have a new real sports city after EXPO 2015.*
> 
> No fratricide derby. The Italian candidate to host the Olympics 2024 will be Rome, not Milan. Giovanni Malagò, CONI president, met the President of Lombardy Region, Roberto Maroni, and at the end of a chat than an hour, the agreement would come. Milan will not run for the Olympics, however, CONI will support fully the idea of ​​creating a real sports city on the "rubble" of Expo 2015. A project that include the birth of a new stadium, a new sports arena, an Olympic swimming pool, the ice palace and also saving the Museo del Ghisallo.


Thanks Thomas, so Lombardy's Governor was speaking too soon when he declared Rome's bid dead earlier this year!


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

RobH said:


> Thanks Thomas, so Lombardy's Governor was speaking too soon when he declared Rome's bid dead earlier this year!


You don't listen President of Lombardy Region...he come from the Northern League Party! (there is no words) ...the entire country will put the money for Rome, not only the eternal city...


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*2024-2025 could be great for Rome: Olympics and Jubilee.*
repubblica.it - gossip.libero.it

Giovanni Malagò and Franco Carraro are careful to Rome 2024, but they have great attitudes of prudence. Malagò works in complete silence, with his staff, study the plans and projects, keeps in contact with PM Enrico Letta. There is much time to present officially the nomination, but maybe CONI come out after the next summer. Precedent Monti's government not voted the idea for 2020. Now there is this new opportunity because the 2024 edition will probably hosted by an European city. Great attention to Paris, but at the same time Carraro says that in 2025, Rome will have the Jubilee. It could be a unique opportunity for the eternal city in terms of tourists and money. Carraro is a member of the IOC by 1982, and he's one that can give advice to the candidacy of Rome: "We'll make a greater project than that of 2020. Parliament will have to express, but of course it will be necessary the Government support". But remain two important things to understand: costs and benefits, and what say people.


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*Olympics 2024 in Italy? PM Letta: "It's a game that we have to play"*
*Large cities will work together to be successful. 
Meanwhile Cortina d'Ampezzo is candidate for Alpine World Ski Championships 2019.*
lastampa.it - roma.repubblica.it

From the "NO" of Mario Monti, to the nomination of Rome the 2020 Olympic Games pronounced on February 14, 2012 to "YES WE CAN" by Enrico Letta towards the possible application of an Italian city at the Games of 2024. It didn't take much time but, at least as far as the relationship between the government and the sports world, it seems like "a lifetime ago". The first visit of the Prime Minister to the National Council of CONI was a clear signal of how the wind has changed. "The Olympics are to take to Italy: a goal within our reach and we have to play a game" said Letta. The desire of the Prime Minister is to make of this legislature a "constituent of Italian sport". "I think it is possible if we put all effort, helped by the fact that this is a non-partisan government, but of broad alliances" - he added - "You can make make a leap forward, we owe it to our children and our country has an extraordinary sporting tradition but must live for organization and not just for talents that wins often. If we organize properly, no one will beat us".

Letta also announced that : "The government will present in the law of stability an essential amendment to definitively resolve the issue of sports in our country. The macro data say that next year the recovery is at hand. Reversing the trend and ensure that the trust is very attached to your worlds that drag the economy, domestic demand and the ability to invest". 

CONI president Giovanni Malagò say "This government has proven to be very close to our world and Letta has wanted to include sport in his program of government. We were filled with hope and I want to thank him because he gave evidence to fulfill the commitments made in those words pronounced in a difficult economic moment. We're also hopeful for future projects, because we believe that if the sports world can't solve the country's problems, we're in a position unequivocally to give a big hand to create development and support to that word 'growth' that is dear to all Italians".

Mayor of Rome, Ignazio Marino speaks of an "extraordinary cooperation, to make Italy a country able to apply successfully the Olympics". The mayor explains in detail the topics covered: " We have reflected on the commitments that cities like Milan and Rome will have in the coming years. As the Milan Expo 2015, and the Jubilee of 2025 in Rome. On the thread that unites these events we decided to work together, without any conflict or shock. Rome wants to play a role of an international capital city. This city has the cards by almost 3000 years for major events like the Olympics".

Same opinion also for the mayor of Milan, Giuliano Pisapia: "We are working hard for a shared decision that will lead Italy to win the race for the award of the Olympics. Work together and improve the sports facilities, to begin to grow enthusiasm. In Milan, for example, there is the real possibility of a second stadium, but now it is crucial that there are facilities around the country. The atmosphere is serene, friendly and constructive with a common vision. There is no competition between us".

Even Lombardy Region President, Roberto Maroni agrees: "The meeting has served to make important assessments and insights with the goal of having a unified candidacy for 2024. We all agree to strengthen the investments in sports facilities. CONI said that we will meet again before Christmas in Milan to ensure that there is a unified application. Between the two cities there are different features, we want to avoid conflict. Today we were in agreement, we want to strengthen the application unit and was made a step forward. The important thing is that the two cities are working to build a unified application and to strengthen sports facilities available to citizens".

Malagò has shown how it's difficult to find a prime minister "more caring, sensitive and prepared on the issues that affect our world". "I think that's ever happened to such a thing and this leaves a lot of hope because I can say that it is unbalanced and engaged on issues that are important to us at 360 degrees" he added. A further test of the synergy between CONI and the Government is given on the support to the candidacy of the Alpine World Ski Championships 2019 in Cortina. The town of Belluno, whose organizing committee is chaired by Ferrari's President, Mr. Luca Cordero di Montezemolo. As confirmed by Malagò. "Undoubtedly: it's changed a lot."


----------



## Aquilani (Feb 27, 2009)

Rome 1960 Olympic Games :










To be continued... :cheers:


----------



## Wey (Jul 8, 2008)

Hardly stereotypical DC, thanks.

Where're the soviet hats on those gymnasts' though? :|


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Surely that's not an Olympics logo for DC, but one for a soccer tournament?


----------



## Wey (Jul 8, 2008)

Yea, a soccer-capoeira fusion one. We've tons of those back here. We all look Congolese too though our black ancestry comes mainly from Mozambique and Angola (and that isn't even the main ethnic component in our heritage).


----------



## -Corey- (Jul 8, 2005)

isaidso said:


> Surely that's not an Olympics logo for DC, but one for a soccer tournament?


It's just an ad, not the DC 2024 logo.


----------



## CB31 (May 23, 2010)

Hello guys, if you would like to support the Paris candidature you can like this page on Facebook and Twitter, they will provide you with the must important news about the project. Already more than 21.750 people support the project through the Facebook page.

JO PARIS 2024: 

Facebook page.

Twitter page.


----------



## -Corey- (Jul 8, 2005)

not gonna happen.. sadly...


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Who's officially running so far?


----------



## -Corey- (Jul 8, 2005)

No one.... Italy and the US are the only one officially interested.


----------



## ory26 (Dec 7, 2010)

-Corey- said:


> not gonna happen.. sadly...


Why????


----------



## Knitemplar (Aug 16, 2008)

Eh...don't forget the eternal bridesmaids...Baku and Doha.


----------



## jahangeer100 (Nov 22, 2013)

The 2024 Summer Olympics, officially known as the Games of the XXXIII Olympiad, are a forthcoming international multi sport event expected to be organized in a city elected by the International Olympic Committee.


----------



## Lord David (May 23, 2009)

^^ Actually Brazil (Um, Rio in this case) built many venues in anticipation for their 2016 Olympics. They bid twice prior to landing the games, in 2004 and in 2012 (where the 2007 Pan Ams were yet to have been won).

Sydney built their Olympic Park sure. But being a major city and all, they could afford it, not to mention that such proposed venues for the 2000 Olympics did have their desired legacies. One should also note that this was the case of 3rd time lucky for Australia, as Sydney was Australia's 3rd consecutive bid.

And finally, Seoul DID build their Olympic Park prior to getting the Games. They built it for the 1986 Asian Games, which were considered a test event for the real thing.

Guadalajara made a bid for the 2014 Youth Olympics, but withdrew 2 weeks before the report by the IOC was due. If they scored poorly, they would have been eliminated anyways.

So what if the Pan Ams are a bigger event in terms of athletes? Like I said earlier, if Guadalajara was really keen for an Olympics, then they would have given their clearest signal of intention to bid (and win) by using an event like the Pan Ams as a platform for a future Olympics. Instead, they logically built venues in smaller capacities for the city's future needs and not potential oversize white elephants.

You are clearly the one not prepared to discuss this. If Guadalajara makes a bid for the 2024 Olympics, good for them. But they're certainly doing it in a silly fashion, quite possibly proposing to build many venues from scratch, even if they do offer the Pan Am venues as training sites. Given how Sochi has spiraled out of control in terms of costs, would it be financially responsible to give the Games to an economically developing nation where such proposed costs can easily go out of control as well?

Taking a step down? Imagine if Guadalajara made a bid for the 2024 Olympics, only to "step down" and withdraw mere weeks prior to the IOC's report on bid cities? Then what? How embarrassing for Mexico would that be? Like I said earlier, Mexico should be considered lucky that it managed to host at all. Just consider bidding in the 2030's after another Pan Am Games, 2024 is not your time, especially for a city and NOC which knows that they can't win such an edition with the potential likes of Paris and Durban bidding.

One should remember well the number of concerns and controversies in the leadup to Guadalajara's 2011 Pan American Games. The same thing can easily come in a much larger Olympics. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2011_Pan_American_Games

I say go ahead and bid, build the proposed venues, then come back in 2028 and try again. Many bidding cities have done this before, just look at Istanbul for example (who have yet to win the Games after 5 attempts).


----------



## Xicano (Jan 27, 2014)

Thank you for making my points for me, Seoul did not build anything specifically for the olympics until they got the nod. They built it for the Asia games Guadalajara did for the Pan Am games.

And how does hosting the youth olympics get your closer to a olympic bid being its a smaller event than the pan ams?

I notice Brasil is still building for the Olympics I wonder how they got the bid not having a olympic park built before hand?

But yet you want cities like dc and philly to host the olympics? 2 cities that have zero space with in the city for any real expansion.

Good talk bloke!


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Xicano said:


> I notice Brasil is still building for the Olympics I wonder how they got the bid not having a olympic park built before hand?


No, we are just expanding the Olympic Park built for the Pan American Games.

That's the Olympic Park (Pan Am Games): http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/City_of_Sports_Complex

To be fair, I think if Mexico want the Olympics, they would try Mexico City or Monterrey, I really don't see Guadalajara hosting the olympics.


----------



## Xicano (Jan 27, 2014)

FAAN said:


> No, we are just expanding the Olympic Park built for the Pan American Games.
> 
> That's the Olympic Park (Pan Am Games): http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/City_of_Sports_Complex
> 
> To be fair, I think if Mexico want the Olympics, they would try Mexico City or Monterrey, I really don't see Guadalajara hosting the olympics.


The point being it was not fully built for the olympics until rio got the nod.

As you can see there is much room to expand from the pan am games




























Mexico city no way to cramped

Monterrey maybe but the heat in the summer is pretty bad


----------



## Lord David (May 23, 2009)

Xicano said:


> Thank you for making my points for me, Seoul did not build anything specifically for the olympics until they got the nod. They built it for the Asia games Guadalajara did for the Pan Am games.
> 
> And how does hosting the youth olympics get your closer to a olympic bid being its a smaller event than the pan ams?
> 
> ...


Aherm, Seoul was building specifically for the 1986 Asian Games. It was 1 of only 2 bidfers for 1988 (the other being Nagoya). Who wlse did the IOC choose than the city from a nation who hadn't hosted before?

You question how a smaller event like the Youth Olympics will help you get the real thing. Sure, it only helps a little, but Guadalajara made a bid for 2014 and bailed out 2 weeks before the IOC report was due. An event that can easily happen in a bid race too.

Rio got the games specifically with infrastructure from their 2007 Pan Ams. They bid for 2012 with the 2007 Pan Ams still to happen. That's why they weren't shortlisted that time. It was the benefit of hosting and the new venues built which got them the 2016 Games.

Even if the US were to bid with the likes of DC, it would be a strong bid if done right. Just face the facts that the Americans are an important factor in the Olympics for obvious reasons and that they will get an Olympics every now and then.

Guadalajara is not getting the Games any time soon!


----------



## Xicano (Jan 27, 2014)

Lord David said:


> Aherm, Seoul was building specifically for the 1986 Asian Games. It was 1 of only 2 bidfers for 1988 (the other being Nagoya). Who wlse did the IOC choose than the city from a nation who hadn't hosted before?
> 
> You question how a smaller event like the Youth Olympics will help you get the real thing. Sure, it only helps a little, but Guadalajara made a bid for 2014 and bailed out 2 weeks before the IOC report was due. An event that can easily happen in a bid race too.
> 
> ...


I like discussing this with you but you jump subjects way to much. I was not asking soley about the youth olympics I was making a point how would hosting the youth olympics more than hosting a larger event?

Whatever facilities seul and rio had from the Asian ans Pan Am games they still had a big building task in front of them. So exapnsion and new builds are to be expected things Guadalajara can do like rio and seoul. Just take a look at the threads of rio's summer olympics/world cup building they had to add allot in terms of transportation and venues.

Yes Americans hold allot of weight but even americans know dc and philly are not great cities to host the Olympics.


----------



## arhimed2050 (Aug 22, 2013)

I vote to France - the great country! Kazakhstan Welcome!


----------



## Lord David (May 23, 2009)

Xicano said:


> I like discussing this with you but you jump subjects way to much. I was not asking soley about the youth olympics I was making a point how would hosting the youth olympics more than hosting a larger event?
> 
> Whatever facilities seul and rio had from the Asian ans Pan Am games they still had a big building task in front of them. So exapnsion and new builds are to be expected things Guadalajara can do like rio and seoul. Just take a look at the threads of rio's summer olympics/world cup building they had to add allot in terms of transportation and venues.
> 
> Yes Americans hold allot of weight but even americans know dc and philly are not great cities to host the Olympics.


I was making the point that Guadalajara made a bid for the 2014 Youth Olympics but bailed out. If they couldn't even land a lesser event like the Youth Olympics, then what hopes do they have getting the real deal? None.

Guadalajara isn't getting the 2024 Games if there are more worthy bidders out there. Doubt they'd make the Candidate stage too. So give up already! 

If you were making this argument on Gamesbids.com you'd be _well dead_ by now.


----------



## Xicano (Jan 27, 2014)

Lord David said:


> I was making the point that Guadalajara made a bid for the 2014 Youth Olympics but bailed out. If they couldn't even land a lesser event like the Youth Olympics, then what hopes do they have getting the real deal? None.
> 
> Guadalajara isn't getting the 2024 Games if there are more worthy bidders out there. Doubt they'd make the Candidate stage too. So give up already!
> 
> If you were making this argument on Gamesbids.com you'd be _well dead_ by now.


Your clinging on to this youth olympic thing way to much. So all cities who didnt get the youth olympics get a negative mark?

Sao hosted the pan ams before the olympics the touh olympics were not a big deal.

Anyways what ever city gets it im sure Guadaljara will get 1 step closer.

If Cancun had more facilities I would love to see the Olympics there.


----------



## Lord David (May 23, 2009)

Xicano said:


> Your clinging on to this youth olympic thing way to much. So all cities who didnt get the youth olympics get a negative mark?
> 
> Sao hosted the pan ams before the olympics the touh olympics were not a big deal.
> 
> ...


I'm saying that Guadalajara made a bid for the Youth Olympics then bailed out. An event that could very well happen in the real deal. Then what? How embarrassing that would be.

As for Cancun? Yeah right! They couldn't even land football preliminaries or sailing. Keep dreaming, Guadalajara is not getting the Games. They can bid, but they won't even land a candidate spot.


----------



## Xicano (Jan 27, 2014)

Lord David said:


> I'm saying that Guadalajara made a bid for the Youth Olympics then bailed out. An event that could very well happen in the real deal. Then what? How embarrassing that would be.
> 
> As for Cancun? Yeah right! They couldn't even land football preliminaries or sailing. Keep dreaming, Guadalajara is not getting the Games. They can bid, but they won't even land a candidate spot.


Ok so they stopped the bid for the youth olympics no big deal. Do you have a child competing in them?

Like I said no city had been hurt in the olympic bid by not hosting the youth olympics, has any city that hosted the youth olympics even held the olympics?

Let it go!

Cancun is like the gold coast only more cultured, and no bogans. Its more for tourists than sport bloke.


----------



## -Corey- (Jul 8, 2005)

Cancun?? Based on what? Only Mexico City could bid. 


Xicano said:


> I like discussing this with you but you jump subjects way to much. I was not asking soley about the youth olympics I was making a point how would hosting the youth olympics more than hosting a larger event?
> 
> Whatever facilities seul and rio had from the Asian ans Pan Am games they still had a big building task in front of them. So exapnsion and new builds are to be expected things Guadalajara can do like rio and seoul. Just take a look at the threads of rio's summer olympics/world cup building they had to add allot in terms of transportation and venues.
> 
> Yes Americans hold allot of weight but even americans know dc and philly are not great cities to host the Olympics.


If DC and Philly are not great for the Olympics, i don't wanna know why u kept insisting about Guadalajara which would be like Tulsa wanting the games. :lol:


----------



## Xicano (Jan 27, 2014)

-Corey- said:


> Cancun?? Based on what? Only Mexico City could bid.
> 
> 
> If DC and Philly are not great for the Olympics, i don't wanna know why u kept insisting about Guadalajara which would be like Tulsa wanting the games. :lol:


Cancun based on its 100 times nicer than dc and philly, having it in philly is like having it in detroit or oakland.

U.S. must have ran out of cities to host it. NY LA is like Mexico City just a logistical nightmare so now its bid down to the dumpier cities like philly and dc. I think San Antonio would be better than those 2 cities.


----------



## Lord David (May 23, 2009)

Detroit? Well didn't they bid like 7 times during the 40's, 50's and 60's?

In the unlikely chance they do bid, they _could_ use the games as a mass revitalization point. Even spread some events to nearby Windsor, Ontario, Canada to get Canadians to fit some of the bill and give them some of the cake.

NY won't be bidding any time soon after the "farce" of their 2012 bid. There's just no need for legacy venues that have been built since that bid.

LA has attempted twice, but has come runners up to San Francisco, the other bid from California.

Which brings up Oakland, there would never be an Oakland bid. It would always be San Francisco, which happens to use some venues in Oakland because they're neighboring cities.

Philadelphia, should they want to bid, is a large and historically important city in the US, with many existing venues of large capacity (which the likes of Guadalajara does not). It has the existing Naval Yard, which could be symbolically turned into a peaceful Olympic Park and cruise ship port.

As for DC, it's the nation's capital. Security isn't so much a problem there and they do have some good existing venues. They just need to offer a more compact bid.

San Antonio is nowhere even near the clout of those 2 cities, heck they couldn't even land the 2007 Pan Ams. There's no intention from that city that they want to even attempt to get an Olympics.

If the US were to bid with either Philadelphia or DC, if done right, they will get the Games. The US is just too an important county to ignore in the Olympic movement, given all the benefits the US brings to the Games. The likes of Philadelphia and DC are good, especially when the 2 previous bidders of NYC and Chicago have no interest anymore.

As for Corey's remark about Guadalajara being Mexico's answer to Tulsa, I think not. The Pan Am venues would make great training venues, but so many new venues would need to be built from scratch and would easily become white elephants, even if most of them were proposed to be temporary. It isn't Mexico's answer to another Olympics. Oh and Tulsa would be way down the list from Guadalajara.

I agree with Mexico City, it would use the legacy of the 1968 Games as a platform for any future bid, whilst offering venues built since then and new legacy venues. Guadalajara would serve as a football venue for such a bid.


----------



## -Corey- (Jul 8, 2005)

Xicano said:


> Cancun based on its 100 times nicer than dc and philly, having it in philly is like having it in detroit or oakland.
> 
> U.S. must have ran out of cities to host it. NY LA is like Mexico City just a logistical nightmare so now its bid down to the dumpier cities like philly and dc. I think San Antonio would be better than those 2 cities.


if nicer is enough... Richer is more enough and important. Cancun is not capable of hosting such Games. DC and Philly are.


----------



## Xicano (Jan 27, 2014)

Lord David said:


> Detroit? Well didn't they bid like 7 times during the 40's, 50's and 60's?
> 
> In the unlikely chance they do bid, they _could_ use the games as a mass revitalization point. Even spread some events to nearby Windsor, Ontario, Canada to get Canadians to fit some of the bill and give them some of the cake.
> 
> ...


Nice response!! Yes SF would use all of the bay area and even use Sacramento to host the olympics. San Diego and Tijuana want to host together but I dont think they would allow 2 countries bid for one spot.


-Corey- said:


> if nicer is enough... Richer is more enough and important. Cancun is not capable of hosting such Games. DC and Philly are.


Cancun could have a great Mayan theme sports facilities and beach sports would be awesome.


----------



## -Corey- (Jul 8, 2005)

That's wishful thinking. In the real world, Cancun is no match for important cities like DC, Paris, Durban. Cancun is a Miami wanna be. Mexico City on the other hand could have a great bid.

San Diego and Tijuana bid is dead. Only San Diego is going to bid by itself. Here's the first video.


----------



## Xicano (Jan 27, 2014)

A miami wanabe lol

People go to Cancun becuase they dont want to got miami.

Good luck to SD without TJ it is a weaker bid.

SD might have to reach out to the orange county area, they have stadiums and arenas to use, probably more than the SD area.

Guadalajara is hosting the 2017 Fina World Aquatics Championships.
Top 3 Aquatic centers Best in Latin America Scotia Bank Aquatics Center


----------



## -Corey- (Jul 8, 2005)

Weaker bid?? Are you for real? Tijuana is much poorer than San Diego and San Diego has world class infrastructure, with 80% of the venues built, and one of the 3 Olympics Training Center in the United States... Even with Tijuana, they don't stand a chance. And people go to Cancun, because it's cheaper and people can drink, unlike Miami, which is more expensive and you have to be 21 to drink.


----------



## Xicano (Jan 27, 2014)

-Corey- said:


> Weaker bid?? Are you for real? Tijuana is much poorer than San Diego and San Diego has world class infrastructure, with 80% of the venues built, and one of the 3 Olympics Training Center in the United States... Even with Tijuana, they don't stand a chance. And people go to Cancun, because it's cheaper and people can drink, unlike Miami, which is more expensive and you have to be 21 to drink.


Tijuana offers more hotels airports roads facilities etc.. to use takes the stress off of SD. Do you know how much of a help if people from Latin America could fly into Tijuana stay there and see the olympics, now they have to deal with American customs and homeland security lol










Now people will have to fly into john wayne intl if they want a alternate airport. The TJ airport is right on the border of SD. they will probably build a bridge to walk across into SD.

Cancun is cheaper in some areas but as a whole is much prettier than Miami.


----------



## Rufus (Feb 9, 2006)

If the U.S. bids for 2024, I think it would be between L.A., SF, and D.C. Not to harp on other cities bidding (Philly would be awesome), but these 3 cities have the most international attention of the possible candidates. That's not to say the others aren't renowned, but LA, SF, and DC are considered alongside Chicago and NYC as the big 5 global cities. 

LA would be a safe choice because they have held the games 2x before. That and the fact that the most recent edition in LA produced one of the few profits in Olympic history. Plus they have a plethora of stadia and infrastructure in place to host. It's cons are probably more associated with the environment and the "over-use" of the city as a bidder (I mean, would the US really want to bid with LA for a third hosting? I'm not quite sure. It depends on their bid.)

SF would be a great place because of its climate and its scenery. The stadia are there, albeit some in need of refurbishing. The big thing would be that the city would need cooperation with the Bay area as somewhat co-hosts in action only. This would be a SF games in name. But SF, to me, has the most polarizing community politically. It would be hard to pull out the referendums and legislation needed to host, let alone bid.

My personal favorite would be DC. RFK is the perfect site for the Olympic Stadium, and they city has multiple venues that can host. Of course, like SF, it would need cooperation with Baltimore and NVA to help host venues. But I think it would have a much easier time gaining that cooperation. But I really think the thing that DC has going for it is the image. To me, it would resemble London 2012 in some ways just because of the history and the preservation already existing in the city.

Now, these are just my opinions. Really I would love for any US city to get the games. Many US cities are blessed, or cursed, with existing venues and infrastructure capable of hosting the games. Of the 3 mentioned in this post there are at least 3 international airports, port facilities, and major interstates and public transportation systems in place. That looks good. Philly, SD, Boston, and Dallas all have similar. I just think the international community would be more receptive to LA, SF, or DC.

But hey, what do I know. The IOC has been known to do some wacky things.


----------



## Xicano (Jan 27, 2014)

Lord David said:


> ^^ It has nothing to do with love. If Mexico is serious about another Olympics, it will go with the strongest possible bid. Guadalajara simply has little clout in the international stage.
> 
> Financial sense to build fewer venues, yes. But Guadalajara's 2011 venues are too small. They would make great training venues, but even Guadalajara would be even building bigger venues from scratch.


Other cities in Mexico are trying to get out of the shadows of MC...

Monterrey Guadalajara Puebla etc... There is no problem with Mexico putting money into Guad as much as they would in MC for the Olympics..



ghenaney555 said:


> Australia would be good


In what world?hno:


----------



## Lord David (May 23, 2009)

^^ There is a problem with regards to Mexico pumping money for a theoretical Guadalajara Olympics. What would Guadalajara do post Olympics with such expensive and large capacity venues? Is there a need for such venues? Does the city really need an 80,000 seater Olympic stadium?

I'd understand if they used the 2011 Pan Ams as a springboard for a future Olympics, but that wasn't the case. They opted to build within their means and it worked. An Olympics there would not work.

As for Australia, at least we have viable cities which can bid. Brisbane rightfully wants it's first Olympics and Melbourne could easily host another. We'd beat any Mexican bid even though Sydney recently hosted in 2000.


----------



## -Corey- (Jul 8, 2005)

Exactly, even any major US city could win over any Mexican bid.


----------



## Xicano (Jan 27, 2014)

Lord David said:


> ^^ There is a problem with regards to Mexico pumping money for a theoretical Guadalajara Olympics. What would Guadalajara do post Olympics with such expensive and large capacity venues? Is there a need for such venues? Does the city really need an 80,000 seater Olympic stadium?
> 
> I'd understand if they used the 2011 Pan Ams as a springboard for a future Olympics, but that wasn't the case. They opted to build within their means and it worked. An Olympics there would not work.
> 
> As for Australia, at least we have viable cities which can bid. Brisbane rightfully wants it's first Olympics and Melbourne could easily host another. We'd beat any Mexican bid even though Sydney recently hosted in 2000.


What does Australia do with a 80,000 seat Olympic stadium? Look at the sydney facilities they are not being used to full capacity I know the canterburry bulldogs are not selling out ANZ stadium not even by half.








brisvegas? It has no culture. And Melbourne maybe but is way down the list


----------



## Rufus (Feb 9, 2006)

Ok let's get real here. An 80,000 seat stadium will never be completely filled all the time. We are now splitting hairs in trying to justify one city vs another. The truth is that any city can "bid" for the Olympics. Any city can be "ready" to host the Olympics. But as history has shown us, every city that has hosted has under-estimated every aspect of the games. With the rise in the budgets for security and "World-class" venues, cities are becoming increasingly dependent on budget additions.

Xicano, you are right, Guadalajara and Monterrey are capable of hosting the games. The problem is, and its shared with the US cities and other cities across the globe, who is going to recognize those cities as the "Olympic" city? If you walked up to someone today and asked them if Dallas was the proverbial Olympic city, they would laugh in your face. To get real here, many people view only a handful of cities as definitive Olympic cities, in large part because they have hosted multiple times: London, Paris, LA. But this shouldn't discourage the attempt. Bidding is super subjective to both perception of the city and the nation, as well as overall strength in planning. But it really is a popularity contest in the end. 

Which city will give the Olympics that spark, flair, and, the biggie, viewers?

Let's not go saying Brisbane is devoid of culture...that just makes your opinion look desperate. Show us why Guadalajara or Monterrey should host. Give us some images of possible venues, cultural attractions, transportation infrastructure. Remember though, we are not the IOC. We are people doing the exact same thing as you: picking our dream host city.


----------



## Xicano (Jan 27, 2014)

Rufus said:


> Ok let's get real here. An 80,000 seat stadium will never be completely filled all the time. We are now splitting hairs in trying to justify one city vs another. The truth is that any city can "bid" for the Olympics. Any city can be "ready" to host the Olympics. But as history has shown us, every city that has hosted has under-estimated every aspect of the games. With the rise in the budgets for security and "World-class" venues, cities are becoming increasingly dependent on budget additions.
> 
> Xicano, you are right, Guadalajara and Monterrey are capable of hosting the games. The problem is, and its shared with the US cities and other cities across the globe, who is going to recognize those cities as the "Olympic" city? If you walked up to someone today and asked them if Dallas was the proverbial Olympic city, they would laugh in your face. To get real here, many people view only a handful of cities as definitive Olympic cities, in large part because they have hosted multiple times: London, Paris, LA. But this shouldn't discourage the attempt. Bidding is super subjective to both perception of the city and the nation, as well as overall strength in planning. But it really is a popularity contest in the end.
> 
> ...


Great post finally someone making sense. I understand people around the world like the sexy Olympic cities like LA Paris Rome Rio but those cities can only host so many times. Truthfully what can any city show that wouldn't have to be built or expanded for the Olympic games? What culture does Guadalajara have? Home of Mariachis and Tequila Mayan/Aztec ruins in addition to the Olympic games would be amazing.
Im not trying to sell Guadalajara but saw so much misinformation on here or downplay of certain cities without any real facts. We have no pull with the IOC just a good discussion.


----------



## Lord David (May 23, 2009)

At least with the case of Sydney they had justifications for such a large stadium, as well as the legacy capacity (they clearly knew a 110,000 seater venue was too much).

The fact that they modified it to be suited as an oval venue and rectangular one is one of the reasons to Stadium Australia's overall success as a venue.

They needed a large Olympic size stadium and clearly knew that a downsized athletics stadium wasn't needed due to the already been built (at bid time) warm up track.

So they opted for a large new stadium (despite having a not so old Sydney Rectangular Stadium at 40,000+) for use mostly by the NRL, specifically for the end of year Grand Final, which would have drawn huge crowds for that expanding sport. Not to mention the occasional major Soccer game, which in recent years has easily drawn more crowds than the capacity of Sydney Rectangular Stadium could hold.

So some of Sydney's facilities are not being used to full capacity? Well they are on occasion. Which brings up Guadalajara and it's Olympic potential. What use would they have for the many new venues which need to be built to Olympic capacity? Would the major arenas be temporary? Would a convention center be the solution for most indoor sports? Even then that's quite a task for such a city like Guadalajara. As I stated before, if the city was serious for an Olympics, then it would have done what Rio did and built 2011 Pan Am venues in larger capacity as a clear indication of their Olympic aspirations one day. They would make great training venues, but Olympic venues they are not.


And I'm not dissing Guadalajara personally, I just know, like most others that it simply isn't capable of hosting an Olympics at this time. If there are more credible bidders which require less risky work, then they will be chosen. I don't think the IOC would want another Sochi or even Rio, where venues and infrastructure is rushed at the last minute.


----------



## Walbanger (Jan 10, 2006)

Sydney does very well in patronising most of the remaining venues from the 2000 games (up there with Atlanta, though London may do fine, LA '84 probably the best). This is also considering Sydney's reputation (right or wrong) as having Australia's most fickle sporting fans.

Melbourne certainly has the ability to host an economically prudent unwasteful games. Given another 2 decades and Perth may very well nudge Brisbane out of the way as a more suitable Host city, especially considering the need and full use of a 70 000+ seat Oval Stadium. Brisbane could do a Rio by having the ceremonies in a 70 000+ Rugby Stadium with Athletics at a temporally expanded Gabba (say 60 000)?


----------



## Lord David (May 23, 2009)

Can the Gabba be upgraded? 

If Brisbane were to bid again, I'd expect a proposed replacement to QEII Stadium as their legacy athletics venue at 100,000 for the Olympics. However, if there is a need for a 2nd major "rectangular" stadium, it could be kept at more than say 40,000.


----------



## Lord David (May 23, 2009)

Can the Gabba be upgraded? 

If Brisbane were to bid again, I'd expect a proposed replacement to QEII Stadium as their legacy athletics venue at 100,000 for the Olympics. However, if there is a need for a 2nd major "rectangular" stadium, it could be kept at more than say 40,000.


----------



## swifty78 (Nov 10, 2002)

^^ the Gabba would be a little fiddly to upgrade I reckon due to the upper stands on already protruding above the streets.


----------



## Walbanger (Jan 10, 2006)

Lord David said:


> Can the Gabba be upgraded?
> 
> If Brisbane were to bid again, I'd expect a proposed replacement to QEII Stadium as their legacy athletics venue at 100,000 for the Olympics. However, if there is a need for a 2nd major "rectangular" stadium, it could be kept at more than say 40,000.





swifty78 said:


> ^^ the Gabba would be a little fiddly to upgrade I reckon due to the upper stands on already protruding above the streets.


Land north and south of the Gabba would have to be bought and platforms built over Vulture and Stanley Street's like the Vincente Calderon Stadium in Madrid, to add another level or 2 of suits and another teir. The ground tier at the east and west ends would need to be removed to fit an athletics track like they did with the MCG in 2006. 

Certainly all possible but by the time Brisbane was to seriously bid, it could be argued that the current Gabba structure is obsolete and a new Cricket/Aussie Rules Stadium be built elsewhere with dimensions suitable for Athletics (or with simple modification) and better access to rail transport (Gabba is 1.5km from Southbank station). Even in 30 years time I can't really see Brisbane needing an Oval Stadium seating more than 45 000. Build one at 65000 then reduced it after the games.

The ANZ/QE2 Stadium site is a bit of a dud, not that far from the Pacific Motorway but km's from any trainline and too far into suburbia for a dedicated spur off the current lines.

Maybe the Brisbane Showgrounds or a former industrial site along the Brisbane River?


----------



## Walbanger (Jan 10, 2006)

Actually forget anything about the Gabba, I forgot that there's no room anywhere near for the mandatory warm up track.


----------



## boyerling3 (Jun 1, 2009)

Walbanger said:


> Given another 2 decades and Perth may very well nudge Brisbane out of the way as a more suitable Host city


I'm not sure about Perth. It's certainly possible but isn't the mining economy (and consequently much of WA) starting to cool down? I also think that Perth's relative isolation would work against it. If people go to Perth, there's not much else nearby for them to visit. I also think that Perth isn't incredibly well known which may be similar to Guadalajara. It seems like the Australian government would prefer Brisbane but, as you noted, that could certainly change with time.


----------



## Walbanger (Jan 10, 2006)

I don't really think Perth or Brisbane are likely hosts with Australia being a small nation with 2 cities of any real relevence in the world, why give the games to number 3 or 4?
Brisbane gets lumped together with Sydney and Melbourne because it's on the east coast but Perth is not much smaller and may over take it in Population within 30 years. 
I fail to see Brisbane having any inherent advantage over Perth beyond proximaty to the population base of the local market.
Does Brisbane have a respected right to bid before Perth or another bid from Sydney or Melbourne?
Perth is certainly wealthier than Brisbane, habitually rates higher in global cities rankings, it also has a very mild winter. 
Perth's sporting landscape possibly provides less chance of white elephants than Brisbane with till this day over 120 years of superior crowds in spectator sport (WAFL always out drew the BRL and this continues in the AFL ave in Perth over the NRL ave in Brisbane). Perth has proven indoor sporting support in Australia largest and best Basketball club and the dominet code (Aussie Rules) uses an Oval shaped stadium with the new stadium (expandable to 80 000) being built in an prominent riverside location with space for warm up tracks.

Still, Australia won't bid again till at least the 2030's. The sporting and global cities landscape may be vastly different by then. Numerous Asian cities may be in a better position to bid than Australia for a 3rd games. On the other hand both Brisbane and Perth will be sufficiently large enough to support the games with populations over 4 million and the current sporting facilites replaced and urban infrastructure vastly upgraded. 
Then which city/region/state can present a different cultural identity to what has happened before in Sydney and Melbourne?
Western Australia and Queensland are Australia's most parochial States with idetities opposed to NSW and Victoria but is it enough to sell to the international community and who can sell it better?

All that being said, I don't have anything against Brisbane and would be thrilled for them if they were to bid. I just feel that Brisbane is a little overrated and Perth underrated as first glance, especially when the differences will be more subjective when either is prepared to bid.


----------



## Xicano (Jan 27, 2014)

Lord David said:


> At least with the case of Sydney they had justifications for such a large stadium, as well as the legacy capacity (they clearly knew a 110,000 seater venue was too much).
> 
> The fact that they modified it to be suited as an oval venue and rectangular one is one of the reasons to Stadium Australia's overall success as a venue.
> 
> ...



You know 3 of the 9 so called facilities carried over from the pan am games from rio are just bodies of water. The rest of the facilities Guadalajara has either the same or better quality facilities from the pan am's. The Marachazino gym for volleyball is from 1954

and the sambadrome is from 1984

And the maracana is pretty much empty unless they are holding tournaments.

So what did rio really have from the pan ams that Guadalajara cant bring?

Its a broken record anyways, you think the gabba can hold olympic games?


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Xicano said:


> And the maracana is pretty much empty unless they are holding tournaments.


What? Are you really trying to compare Guadalajara with Rio? lol


----------



## Xicano (Jan 27, 2014)

FAAN said:


> What? Are you really trying to compare Guadalajara with Rio? lol


faan take a pill relax, Im talking about the facilities from the pan am


----------



## Lord David (May 23, 2009)

Xicano said:


> You know 3 of the 9 so called facilities carried over from the pan am games from rio are just bodies of water. The rest of the facilities Guadalajara has either the same or better quality facilities from the pan am's. The Marachazino gym for volleyball is from 1954
> 
> and the sambadrome is from 1984
> 
> ...


I never claimed that The Gabba could hold athletics for a Brisbane Games, the subject was just bought up. A Brisbane Games would have a new main stadium, ideally in an Olympic Park.

You're rhe broken record thinking Guadalajara can host an Olympics, especially so soon after Rio and the possibility of an American bid making Guadalajara a non starter.


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Xicano said:


> faan take a pill relax, Im talking about the facilities from the pan am


I'm pretty relaxed, don't worry. Maracanã always have a good attendance. You have to keep in mind that Rio already had some sports tradition and infrastructure when was chosen (2002 South American Games + 2007 Pan American Games, and as future host, 2011 Military World Games + 2013 FIFA Confederations Cup + 2014 FIFA World Cup), and can pay the high costs of the event. So it's not comparable. Just a few venues will not make possible that Guadalajara host such an event that are the Olympics. 

Btw, I would cheer for Mexico if one of its cities was applying for the games, but I don't think Guadalajara and 2024 Olympics would be the right choices kay:


----------



## Lord David (May 23, 2009)

Xicano said:


> You know 3 of the 9 so called facilities carried over from the pan am games from rio are just bodies of water. The rest of the facilities Guadalajara has either the same or better quality facilities from the pan am's. The Marachazino gym for volleyball is from 1954
> 
> and the sambadrome is from 1984
> 
> ...


Well let's see what Rio built specifically for the 2007 Pan Ams and upgraded too. We can compare their 2012 and 2016 Olympic bids.










As you can see from the 2016 bid, quite a number of venues built for the 2007 Pan Ams and upgraded for them are listed as either existing with no permanent works required, or permanent works required. The reason the 2012 bid scored so low and never got Rio a Candidate spot was that many of the proposed venues were still under construction for the 2007 Pan Ams and weren't tested yet. The 2007 Pan Ams were considered the test event and with Rio's Olympic aspirations, they built venues to Olympic capacity, or close to it, knowing that such venues would boost their 2016 bid, which it did.

We got the following venues upgraded or built for the 2007 Pan Ams as ready:
Riocentro Exhibition Center
Maracanazinho Arena
Rio Olympic Arena
National Shooting Center

And those built for the 2007 Pan Ams which needed to be upgraded:
National Equestrian Center
João Havelange Olympic Stadium
Rio Olympic Velodrome
Maria Lenk Aquatic Center

Quite a number of venues were also proposed to be built regardless of the Games, which had Rio failed, would have boosted them further in a potential 2020 Olympic bid.


Which brings us back to Guadalajara. What venues from the 2011 Pan Ams could they bring?

*Omnilife Stadium* - The whole area "could" serve as a potential Olympic Park
*Scotiabank Aquatic Center* - For Water Polo Preliminaries only
*Telcel Tennis Complex* - You need to remove the field hockey field if you want to add 2 new courts of 10,000 and 5,000 capacity minimum
*Pan American Archery Stadium* - If expandable to 5,000
*Pan american Hockey Stadium* - Would only serve as a warm up pitch for a potential new 2 fields setup of 10,000 and 5,000
*Nissan gymnastics complex* - Might be able to serve a lesser indoor sport at 3,500 capacity
*CODE DOME* - Same as above with regards to lesser indoor sport at 3,500 capacity
*Hunting Club Jalisco* - Shooting at a 5,000 capacity. Might as well add the indoor shooting here too as the 2011 Pan Ams venue is too small. This whole site could serve as another cluster if one adds a new Equestrian Center to be built here.
*Ciudad Guzmán* - The rowing course here is too far from Guadalajara. A new proper 2,000m length rectangular rowing course should be built at one of the clusters.

7 potential venues to be listed as "Existing". Quite a number of new venues WILL need to be built, including a new velodrome, main aquatics pool and main stadium. These venues could easily be at the Omnilife Stadium cluster.

You got 2 potential clusters there, with a number of small scattered venues.

A majority of indoor sports could be held at an indoor convention complex which could also serve as the Main Media Center.

A new major arena would have to be built at at least 12,000 for Basketball/Volleyball/Handball. Minor arenas at 6,000-8,000 would serve preliminaries for such sports. They could be temporary like in London's case for 1 of the venues.

2 other major arenas would serve the other 2 sports, but would they be permanent? Or would a temporary setup work? Or would they be part of the expo center?

A national training center similar to Rio's approach might also solve indoor sport problems and can easily justify the permanent residing of a minor arena.

The rest of the 2011 Pan Am venues would make excellent training venues.

Quite a figure indeed! But still, even with all this, it still falls flat in comparison to what Rio offered in the wake of the 2007 Pan Ams. Examples pointed out earlier on why Guadalajara would be a non starter also come into play. A bid might be nice, but they won't get the Games and probably won't even get a Candidate spot.


----------



## baavaz17 (Apr 22, 2013)

In all reality, the 2024 Olympics will either be held in the United States, Canada, France, Germany, or Italy. Boston, DC, the Bay Area, and possibly Chicago will all be major contenders as the official USOC bid. In France, Paris will most likely be the candidate city. In Germany, Berlin or Hamburg will be the candidate city; in Italy, Rome will be the candidate city; and finally in Canada, Toronto is most likely going to host it.

So in summary, the 2024 Olympics will be between the American city bid, Toronto, Paris, Berlin or Hamburg, and Rome.


----------



## coth (Oct 16, 2003)

^2024 - for Europe/Africa

SPb considering to bid as well


----------



## Lord David (May 23, 2009)

baavaz17 said:


> In all reality, the 2024 Olympics will either be held in the United States, Canada, France, Germany, or Italy. Boston, DC, the Bay Area, and possibly Chicago will all be major contenders as the official USOC bid. In France, Paris will most likely be the candidate city. In Germany, Berlin or Hamburg will be the candidate city; in Italy, Rome will be the candidate city; and finally in Canada, Toronto is most likely going to host it.
> 
> So in summary, the 2024 Olympics will be between the American city bid, Toronto, Paris, Berlin or Hamburg, and Rome.


You can scrap Canada and Toronto as they have had no indications of willingness to bid.

As for Rome, if Rome is serious this time, they will make the Candidate spot, but won't win, partly due to their bailing out in the 2020 bid race in the last minute.

If a South African city bids, particularly Durban, it will be a the one to beat if their bid is done right. And it's not like South Africa hasn't attempted before, they tried with Cape Town for 2004, the IOC will remember and know this well. If they are desperate for Africa then they will give it to them.

Saint Petersburg is not bidding. The Russian Olympic Committee has ruled out any bid for the 2024 Olympics, due to the already heavy sports calendar in the 2010-2020 time frame.


----------



## coth (Oct 16, 2003)

Nothing ruled out yet. It will be decided later.
http://www.rg.ru/2014/02/15/reg-szfo/pretendent-anons.html


----------



## Yuri S Andrade (Sep 29, 2008)

Xicano said:


> And the maracana is pretty much empty unless they are holding tournaments.


Maracanã empty? There are no sport venue in the world busier than Maracanã in its six decades of existence. I really don't understand your comment.


----------



## Boriska (Apr 9, 2011)

I hope SSC could be the IOC right now haha :laugh:


----------



## Its AlL gUUd (Jan 24, 2006)

If a Paris bid goes ahead that will be the one to beat.


----------



## Manitopiaaa (Mar 6, 2006)

-Corey- said:


> Cancun?? Based on what? Only Mexico City could bid.
> 
> 
> If DC and Philly are not great for the Olympics, i don't wanna know why u kept insisting about Guadalajara which would be like Tulsa wanting the games. :lol:


Don't insult Tulsa! :bash: :lol:


----------



## Manitopiaaa (Mar 6, 2006)

I don't understand why Chicago or New York aren't rebidding. Given the boom right now in New York, I'd think the Olympics would be the perfect way to showcase the "New New York" of 2024 (with a projected 30+ supertalls). I also don't think putting secondary US cities on the radar like San Diego would do a lick of good when our juggernauts are losing.

I don't understand this USOC strategy that when a city loses its bid you toss it into the bin and pick a new city. Why don't they refine the bids of Chicago and New York and rebid? The Olympics do need to return to the USA. We haven't hosted a game since 2002 and a Summer Olympics since 1996. Since 1996, Europe has had 4 games, Asia-Pacific has had 5 games. The US has had 1. Considering the US is one of the main media markets that is unacceptable.

And the people here are propping up Mexico and Canada? Canada hosted the Olympics in 2010. The idea that Canada, with 10x less people than the US gets to host every 14 years is ridiculous. It can wait its turn. Mexico hasn't won an Olympics since 1968 and it's long overdue but I don't see anyway Mexico can compete with the US, South Africa, or Paris. And that's before we start talking about Olympic bids in Guadalajara and Monterrey (two cities surrounded by cartel country).

I'd love the games in Washington (as a future Virginian) but I don't think it'll be successful. I'm still rooting 1000% for New York.


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

Manitopiaaa said:


> I don't understand why Chicago or New York aren't rebidding. Given the boom right now in New York, I'd think the Olympics would be the perfect way to showcase the "New New York" of 2024 (with a projected 30+ supertalls). I also don't think putting secondary US cities on the radar like San Diego would do a lick of good when our juggernauts are losing.
> 
> I don't understand this USOC strategy that when a city loses its bid you toss it into the bin and pick a new city. Why don't they refine the bids of Chicago and New York and rebid?


It's not "USOC's strategy"! I'm sure they'd love to put forward Chicago or NYC again, but after losses the cities lose the appetite to bid again. And once they've lost the appetite it's hard for politicians and those supporting the bid to get another one going. USOC can't pick cities that aren't interested, that's the long and short of it.

So you might ask why that doesn't apply to other repeat bidders from other nations. As I understand it, US bids rely heavily on local funding, private sponsorship. If the city of Chicago gets local business on board and raises, say £20m for an Olympic bid, and then it loses, what are the chances of them wanting to go through all of that again? What are the chances of getting those businesses to help sponsor another bid? Probably pretty low.

Nations like Turkey, on the other hand, are much more centralised, central government will help fund bids through grants or loans and therefore they can keep putting Istanbul up, for example, as long as there's the appetite to host. Same applies to a lesser extent to places like Paris and to a greater extent to places which aren't democracies like Doha.

The USOC is in a uniquely difficult position in this sense.




Manitopiaaa said:


> And the people here are propping up Mexico and Canada? Canada hosted the Olympics in 2010. The idea that Canada, with 10x less people than the US gets to host every 14 years is ridiculous. It can wait its turn. Mexico hasn't won an Olympics since 1968 and it's long overdue but I don't see anyway Mexico can compete with the US, South Africa, or Paris. And that's before we start talking about Olympic bids in Guadalajara and Monterrey (two cities surrounded by cartel country).
> 
> I'd love the games in Washington (as a future Virginian) but I don't think it'll be successful. I'm still rooting 1000% for New York.


New York needs to work out a stadium plan; that's its biggest problem. All its large sports teams have recently moved into new homes so that window of opportunity is closed. The West Side Stadium plan fell through for 2012, and in a large way scuppered their bid, so whatever they propose for 2024 - should they bid - needs to be solid.

It's hard to know what options are out there. NYCFC will want a new stadium sooner than an Olympic bid could deliver one, and with the abu Dhabi Royals and their trillion dollar fortune behind them I doubt they'll bother waiting. So does that leave NYC with only one option - a plan like Chicago 2016 with a downsizeable stadium that can be a base for athletics or a university after the Games? Perhaps.

Solve this problem and NYC could look like a good bid. But it's hard to see a solution. And I don't even know if the appetite is there among New Yorkers anyway.



Manitopiaaa said:


> Don't insult Tulsa! :bash: :lol:


Parody twitter account, worth a follow
https://twitter.com/TulsaOlympics

.


----------



## Ladiesman020 (Jan 3, 2014)

My votes go to:
1st. Miami, Florida, U.S.A
2nd. Johannesburg, South Africa
3rd. Toronto, Onterio, Canada


----------



## George_D (Aug 28, 2012)

Ladiesman020 said:


> My votes go to:
> 1st. Miami, Florida, U.S.A
> 2nd. Johannesburg, South Africa
> 3rd. Toronto, Onterio, Canada


None of these 3 bid for 2024


----------



## Manitopiaaa (Mar 6, 2006)

RobH said:


> Parody twitter account, worth a follow
> https://twitter.com/TulsaOlympics


Hahaha, I'd never seen that before. Tulsans are so self-deprecating...unless we're debating how much OKC sucks. Then we go for the jugular. :lol:

I love the letter our mayor sent the IOC:









This is clearly not Bartlett though. Too many words spelled correctly.


----------



## Manitopiaaa (Mar 6, 2006)

RobH said:


> New York needs to work out a stadium plan; that's its biggest problem. All its large sports teams have recently moved into new homes so that window of opportunity is closed. The West Side Stadium plan fell through for 2012, and in a large way scuppered their bid, so whatever they propose for 2024 - should they bid - needs to be solid.
> 
> It's hard to know what options are out there. NYCFC will want a new stadium sooner than an Olympic bid could deliver one, and with the abu Dhabi Royals and their trillion dollar fortune behind them I doubt they'll bother waiting. So does that leave NYC with only one option - a plan like Chicago 2016 with a downsizeable stadium that can be a base for athletics or a university after the Games? Perhaps.
> 
> Solve this problem and NYC could look like a good bid. But it's hard to see a solution. And I don't even know if the appetite is there among New Yorkers anyway.


Interesting info. I feel if any American city has the funding capacity to host the Olympics it's the City of New York. Unlike other American cities that are struggling, the Mayor's Office still has a strong ability to fund in a city that is financially well-off. $50 million for a city of 8,300,000 people isn't much. And given the grasp that New York City has on the state government, I don't think it'd be difficult to get into state coffers either.

I agree that the problem is wholly logistical. If I recall, the NYC bid was supposed to take place in an Olympic Park now occupied by the Hudson Yards project. Building in New Jersey could work but Albany won't be too keen on giving NYC money for a bid that benefits Jersey. I can't say I'm too well-versed in NYC's bid but I can't see any land that's easily open to development as an Olympic Park. So the city would have to find private property which then brings on waves of litigious residents and NIMBYS. 

But if DeBlasio, who's a big dreamer, wants a true legacy-what better than giving New York its first Olympics?


----------



## coth (Oct 16, 2003)

It's 2028 for America, but more likely it's going to be Latin America or Canada, as US already had olympic games twice in a past 30 years, and it will be less than 30 years since Atlanta.


----------



## koolio (Jan 5, 2008)

Toronto is not going to bid for 2024 Olympics nor is there currently any willingness to bid for future olympic games. I don't think any other Canadian city has any plans to bid either. In the near horizon, only Quebec City has plans to bid, and that is for the winter games. Personally I am glad that Toronto is not going to waste any money on this. I enjoy watching amateur athletes give their best, but I don't want billions of dollars wasted on trivial things like this. Not saying that the Olympics will be a waste of money for every other city in the world but I don't see them being of net benefit to Toronto.


----------



## Lord David (May 23, 2009)

^^ More of a win win for Quebec huh? But that of course means if Quebec does unlikely win say the 2026 Olympics, that would throw any Toronto Games out the window.


----------



## koolio (Jan 5, 2008)

No doubt a successful Quebec City 2026 bid would essentially eliminate any chance of Toronto hosting the Olympics till 2040 at the earliest. That is fine by me. Quebec City would benefit far more from an increased global profile than Toronto would. It would also benefit Canadian athletes immensely as we would get a winter sports training hub in Eastern Canada, comparable to the existing hubs in Calgary and Vancouver. A Toronto summer Olympics will not be of much benefit in that regard as Montreal is already the summer sports hub in Canada (Victoria seems to serve that role in the west). Moreover, the GTA will already get quite a few good facilities from the Pan-Am games being hosted next year.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

desertpunk said:


> The last Pan Am Games with a decent US following were in Indianapolis in 1987.


Like Americans, we only pay attention to the Pan American Games when we host them. It gets a little boring because there's not a lot of parity. The US wins by a landslide then it's Brazil, Cuba and Canada battling it out for the next spots. I really don't see any country in America getting strong enough to win a Pan American Games other than the US.


----------



## larsul (May 26, 2007)

Why Mexico is in the poll?
We are not even interested in hosting and we have other priorities..!!


----------



## Boriska (Apr 9, 2011)

Yes but all the countries are on the poll


----------



## redspork02 (May 7, 2005)

Some articles found. Los Angeles 2024 getting serious.

http://www.sccog.org/

_July, 2013 – Los Angeles Mayor Eric Garcetti has informed the United States Olympic Committee (USOC) of his support for the City’s bid for the 2024 Olympic and Paralympic Games. _

http://www.dailynews.com/events/20140302/los-angeles-redoubles-efforts-to-win-2024-olympics
Los Angeles redoubles efforts to win 2024 Olympics
03/02/14, _As a deadline to submit its bid approaches, Los Angeles officials are stepping up their efforts to host the 2024 Summer Olympics and overcome perceived obstacles that could keep the International Olympic Committee from looking elsewhere._


----------



## Mojeda101 (Mar 20, 2011)

Yeah, LA has undergone a massive revitalization and it wants to show the world just how much it has changed. The Olympics are the perfect opportunity(besides a FIFA World Cup). Plus it would bring so many hotel chains to the Downtown area. LA needs this.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Los Angeles did a wonderful job in 1984, but I'd like to see the next US hosted summer Olympics go to a city that hasn't held it before. Washington would be my first choice.


----------



## ReNaHtEiM (Jul 15, 2013)

I think the time of medium sized cities to host SOG is over. From 2000-2020 only global cities hosted/will host. NYC or LA for the US. Washington will fail.


----------



## -Corey- (Jul 8, 2005)

DC is over 8 million people (metro)... and a GLOBAL city and an American city...


----------



## NickABQ (Jun 6, 2007)

I too think that DC has the best chances for an American bid. That or Philadelphia...


----------



## ReNaHtEiM (Jul 15, 2013)

According to Wikipedia it has 5 million (metro) (7th largest in the US) and 600 000 (federal district) (24th in the US).

But that's not the point.
The point is that it's not the top city of the country.


----------



## nothatso (Oct 26, 2013)

ReNaHtEiM said:


> According to Wikipedia it has 5 million (metro) (7th largest in the US) and 600 000 (federal district) (24th in the US).
> 
> But that's not the point.
> The point is that it's not the top city of the country.


Neither was Atlanta.


----------



## ReNaHtEiM (Jul 15, 2013)

I clearly said above it's the IOC policy in the recent years (2000-2020). And the games are too big these days to give it to cities like Atlanta. But we all know that sports organizations tend to corruption from time to time.

I never said i wouldn't like DC to host. They really need a replacement for RFK stadium soon. I just think that they won't get the Olympics.


----------



## Lord David (May 23, 2009)

^^ Too big to give to cities like Atlanta? Where they bid and hosted the Centennial Olympics? Which at the time (and indeed now) was/is the biggest Olympics there is due to attendance numbers?

Melbourne 1996's bid was coughing up as much at 80,210 rooms in various capacities for what was a population at the time of a mere 3 million. Which is double the baseline accommodation amount of 40,000.

I sure the Olympics will go back to mid size hosts (provided of course they are capable and not exactly 3rd tier cities) from time to time. Simply having it in major cities would just make the Games feel like they're only for the major players when they clearly could be for slightly lesser ones.


----------



## ReNaHtEiM (Jul 15, 2013)

Well that's your opinion. Mine is different. No worries about that.:cheers1:
It's not that I wouldn't like it I just think it won't happen.

And regarding Melbourne: Probably it's just me but I wouldn't evaluate cities just on their number of hotel rooms. It's the whole package. I lived in Melbourne for half a year and traveled all the Australian east coast. And I really wondered why so many people in this forum always want Brisbane as a host. For me it doesn't feel like an olympic city. Melbourne or Sydney however have that certain cosmopolitan attitude that Brisbane lacks. 

As you can see the IOC clearly looks for that the recent years.
:2cents:


----------



## -Corey- (Jul 8, 2005)

Obviously not every country has many cities that could host the Games. The US is in a position where most of its major cities can host the Games, and that includes Washington! Is not about population, it's about MONEY! and DC can afford the Games, it's richer and more important than Rio.. and Rio got the games..


----------



## POSCorbeaux (Apr 21, 2009)

-Corey- said:


> Obviously not every country has many cities that could host the Games. The US is in a position where most of its major cities can host the Games, and that includes Washington! Is not about population, it's about MONEY! and DC can afford the Games, it's richer and more important than Rio.. and Rio got the games..


I agree with you. I think DC can more than host the OG. It has to be more a regional though(Southern MD, DC,Northern VA. And Baltimore is a mere 40 miles away. There lots of site seeing and monuments from Baltimore to Dulles, VA. The stadiums maybe a bit scattered, but transportation infrastructure is second to none.


----------



## -Corey- (Jul 8, 2005)

of course, that's what i'm talking about, DC also has most of the venues, and MONEY...
By the way, this is the logo for San Diego 2024..


----------



## Lord David (May 23, 2009)

ReNaHtEiM said:


> Well that's your opinion. Mine is different. No worries about that.:cheers1:
> It's not that I wouldn't like it I just think it won't happen.
> 
> And regarding Melbourne: Probably it's just me but I wouldn't evaluate cities just on their number of hotel rooms. It's the whole package. I lived in Melbourne for half a year and traveled all the Australian east coast. And I really wondered why so many people in this forum always want Brisbane as a host. For me it doesn't feel like an olympic city. Melbourne or Sydney however have that certain cosmopolitan attitude that Brisbane lacks.
> ...


Brisbane might have worked for 1992. After all it would have drawn from the legacy of the 1982 Commonwealth Games and might have emphasized that had it hosted. But for now, it would have to propose and offer something different and better than what it offered for 1992.

As for the hotel rooms thing, I was referring to ReNaHtEiM's remark about the Games being too big for the likes of Atlanta. They were a comparable city with regards to size with Melbourne and clearly offered enough of everything to win, including enough hotels to meet the demand.


----------



## GEwinnen (Mar 3, 2006)

Why are you all so confident an US city will have a chance to get the games?
I really doubt it! For me France with Paris derseves it, cause the last games in Paris were in 1924 (in the US just 28 years) and the founder of the modern olympics was french!

Beside this the current IOC don't seem to be very US friendly as you can see at the harshly rejected bids of Chicago and New York!


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

Smaller cities could host a Summer Olympics but are unlikely to win a bidding process whilst there are cities like Paris, Tokyo, London, Beijing etc. involved. The obvious exception to this might be somewhere like Durban but that's because it has the big faat AFRICA card to play in the same way Rio played its South America card.

The US could put forward a smaller city comparable with Atlanta again and that city might well be capable of hosting but if it looks out of place in a line up of more internationally reknowned cities, it's going to struggle to be selected. _That's_ what the USOC needs to consider alongside the purely technical issues.


----------



## George_D (Aug 28, 2012)

what usa will do at last?


----------



## Knitemplar (Aug 16, 2008)

George_D said:


> what usa will do at last?


The US is waiting to see if Durban or Paris will bid or not. If either bids, the US probably will not.


----------



## Lord David (May 23, 2009)

Durban would be wise to not bid, especially if they win the 2022 Commonwealth Games.


----------



## Galandar (Dec 2, 2004)

Baku disclosed its plans to bid for Olympics 2024 

Source: http://azerisport.com/baku2015/20140409051609987.html (Russian)


----------



## ReNaHtEiM (Jul 15, 2013)

I hope they make the short list. But there is no serious chance to win this time.


----------



## hater (Aug 1, 2011)

ReNaHtEiM said:


> I hope they make the short list. But there is no serious chance to win this time.


agreed , I doubt we will even make the shortlist 
too many already developed cities bidding


----------



## Jim856796 (Jun 1, 2006)

What percentage of a major city's required infrastructure needs to be in place for that major city to bid for (and host) an Olympic Games (Summer or Winter)? I think 60% (Mostly those who don't need permanent works, I guess). Your thoughts?


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

Jim856796 said:


> What percentage of a major city's required infrastructure needs to be in place for that major city to bid for (and host) an Olympic Games (Summer or Winter)? I think 60% (Mostly those who don't need permanent works, I guess). Your thoughts?


If Sochi's anything to go by, a lot less than that.


----------



## Lord David (May 23, 2009)

Technically, the answer is none. Just look at Sochi, it threw in everything but the kitchen sink during bidding and it won on other factors.

But as long as you reach most benchmarks, even if you have a complete lack of venues, you could still make the Candidate phase. Assuming that your city/country can achieve all necessary construction within the 7 year time frame.


----------



## Galandar (Dec 2, 2004)

Lord David said:


> Technically, the answer is none. Just look at Sochi, it threw in everything but the kitchen sink during bidding and it won on other factors.
> 
> But as long as you reach most benchmarks, even if you have a complete lack of venues, you could still make the Candidate phase. Assuming that your city/country can achieve all necessary construction within the 7 year time frame.


Baku will be a lot more prepared for 2024 OG in sense of venues and infrastructure, however, I again doubt Baku passing to the candidate stage.


----------



## Lord David (May 23, 2009)

It might make the Candidate stage, depending on how many bidders there are and how well the 2015 European Games go.


----------



## hseugut (May 24, 2011)

nothatso said:


> Probably because Paris is seen (by many Americans at least) as just another EU city like London. So when you compare the last time _Paris _(a city) hosted to the last time the USA (a large country) hosted, its probably seen as an unconvincing argument to many. I think today many would compare the USA to the EU rather than to France or Paris, in which case the last time the EU hosted was only 2 years ago. Even when viewing France as an entirely different entity, Paris is just not very far from London. Not to say that the IOC is all that concerned with regional bias anymore given the back to back Olympics in Pyeongchang and Tokyo.


That's a very narrow point of view. Portugal for example may be a little stamp on the planet according to you, but it has far more history than the US and any city or village in that country is worth than Atlanta or Houston or anything of the like meaningless for us europeans


----------



## Knitemplar (Aug 16, 2008)

LA-SCCOG reveal their gameplan for 2024 and throws down the gauntlet ...

http://www.sccog.org/webapp/images/stories/2024/2024.pdf


----------



## Lord David (May 23, 2009)

Interesting, a half decent bid this time. A better looking Memorial Coliseum renovation proposal. 

That proposed soccer stadium turned temporary swimming venue is far better than the temporary swimming venues proposed in the 2016 bid. It also gives the Olympic Park a more Olympic Park feel, rather than just the main stadium itself.


----------



## -Corey- (Jul 8, 2005)

Los Angeles 2024 :banana:


----------



## wojtek354 (Aug 3, 2013)

LA is oficial ?


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

LA is officially putting a bid to the USOC. Whether the USOC decides to put that bid forward to the IOC next year is a different question, and one we don't know the answer to yet.


----------



## Lord David (May 23, 2009)

^^ And if they were to choose from San Diego or Los Angeles, then LA it is.


----------



## -Corey- (Jul 8, 2005)

LA will be.


----------



## Ladiesman020 (Jan 3, 2014)

I'd love to see miami Win


----------



## -Corey- (Jul 8, 2005)

miami?? HAHA not in our lifetime... Miami is not that appealing..


----------



## Lord David (May 23, 2009)

Miami is better off trying for a Pan Ams before any attempt at an Olympics.


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*Madrid can only bid again for Olympics if big changes made to process, claims Blanco*


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*USOC to whittle down 2024 Olympic bidding cities in June*


----------



## Dallaz (Aug 6, 2011)

Dallas’ bid for 2024 Summer Olympics faces June hurdle

http://www.dallasnews.com/news/metr...or-2024-summer-olympics-faces-june-hurdle.ece



> Dallas is one of an estimated seven cities angling to be the U.S. bid city for 2024. USOC officials plan to reduce that group to two or three by the end of June. Those finalists would receive closer scrutiny for the remainder of 2014 before any decision about whether to pursue the next available Summer Olympics.
> Matt Wood, who is leading the local effort and worked on Dallas’ 2012 bid, said a steady stream of major events, including the Super Bowl, the Final Four and a possible 2016 GOP convention, has strengthened the region’s reputation.


----------



## Yuri S Andrade (Sep 29, 2008)

IThomas said:


> *USOC to whittle down 2024 Olympic bidding cities in June*


I really wanted Detroit, but out of those, Philadelphia.


----------



## Arkdriver (May 2, 2007)

philippines?


----------



## Its AlL gUUd (Jan 24, 2006)

I think it's pretty much Paris' to lose. It's almost definitely going to Paris as it would be Europes turn, unless South Africa put in a bid and use the Africa card. But I can't see them bidding if they are going for the 2022 Commonwealth Games.


----------



## -Corey- (Jul 8, 2005)

Yuri S Andrade said:


> I really wanted Detroit, but out of those, Philadelphia.


That's not gonna happen.. Los Angeles it is..


----------



## Dallaz (Aug 6, 2011)

Yuri S Andrade said:


> I really wanted Detroit, but out of those, Philadelphia.


Ewwww...why Detroit?


----------



## Yuri S Andrade (Sep 29, 2008)

-Corey- said:


> That's not gonna happen.. Los Angeles it is..


Los Angeles again? That's boring. And three times is only for cities like London or Paris. Philadelphia is an amazing city and they have plenty of space on their southern portion. It would be very interesting to have the games so close to the city's great urban fabric.




Dallaz said:


> Ewwww...why Detroit?


Because it's one of the most interesting cities in the US. Extremely iconic, beautiful, full of history. Not a bland city like... you know...

No city bid more than Detroit, and they really deserves to get it. Arguably, if they had gotten 1968, the riot might never have happened and the city could be in a completely different place.

Anyway, there are plenty of vacant, cheap land just outside Downtown and it would be amazing to have all the venues with the beautiful Detroit's skyline on the background.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

It would be a great tonic for Detroit. That city needs a pick me up and massive government investment. Detroit is one of my favourite US cities as well.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Its AlL gUUd said:


> I think it's pretty much Paris' to lose. It's almost definitely going to Paris as it would be Europes turn, unless South Africa put in a bid and use the Africa card. But I can't see them bidding if they are going for the 2022 Commonwealth Games.


South Africa would throw a wrench into things. 2024 will likely go to a European city like you suggested and 2028 to north America. The IOC say they don't give turns, but they do.


----------



## Tony E Architecture (Mar 26, 2014)

isaidso said:


> South Africa would throw a wrench into things. 2024 will likely go to a European city like you suggested and 2028 to north America. The IOC say they don't give turns, but they do.


I can see 2024 coming to Europe, 1st time since the Olympics here in London, in Europe. Rome 2024, Durban 2028 IMO.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

It could very well pan out that way.


----------



## CB31 (May 23, 2010)

Recent news:

France would decline the 2024 Olympic Games to an each time stronger candidature for the 2025 World Exposition.

The 2025 World Exposition candidature is supported by more of 84% French people.

We still wait the official decision in November, but it's something to take in account because the support for the World Exposition is each time stronger and the organization is way more developed.


----------



## Tony E Architecture (Mar 26, 2014)

I believe that Durban knows they won't win 2024. I reckon they are Bidding for 2024 as a Warm-Up for 2028, for Experience. Los Angeles won't stand a chance against Rome, Berlin and maybe Paris. This is how I think it will go and who I think will Officially Bid:

Applicant Phase:

Europe:

Rome, Italy.

Berlin, Germany.

Paris, France (I still think they will Bid).

Baku, Azerbaijan.

Istanbul, Turkey.


Africa:

Durban, South Africa.


Asia:

Doha, Qatar.


North America:

Los Angeles, Usa.



Candidate City Phase (Chosen Candidates):

Europe:

Rome, Italy.

Berlin, Germany.

Paris, France.


Africa:

Durban, South Africa.


North America:

Los Angeles, Usa. 


Voting Process:

Round 1: Los Angeles, Usa has been eliminated after receiving the least amount of Votes.

Round 2: Durban, South Africa, has been eliminated.

Round 3: Berlin, Germany and Paris, France have tied on Points.
Run-Off: Paris, France has been eliminated.

Rome, Italy has been Announced as the Host City of the 33rd Olympiad in 2024. 

That's my Prediction.


----------



## -Corey- (Jul 8, 2005)

You're dreaming if u think LA would be eliminated in the first round. Los Angeles is a strong candidate..


----------



## Dallaz (Aug 6, 2011)

Yuri S Andrade said:


> Los Angeles again? That's boring. And three times is only for cities like London or Paris. Philadelphia is an amazing city and they have plenty of space on their southern portion. It would be very interesting to have the games so close to the city's great urban fabric.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I guess we haven't seen the same Detroit


----------



## SamratAshok232 (Apr 25, 2014)

It is going to be either Dallas or DC from US


----------



## Tony E Architecture (Mar 26, 2014)

I can't wait until we find out the bidders.


----------



## Lord David (May 23, 2009)

GEwinnen said:


> I would like too see a reconstruction of the Flavian Amphitheatre for the olympic games in Rome :drool:


Why would they reconstruct the world heritage site? Especially since it's a historical landmark and will not be used as a venue? What a silly notion.


----------



## Kenni (Jul 26, 2007)

ReNaHtEiM said:


> LA doesn't need them either.


I suppose not, but Los Angeles LOVES the Olympics, this city is always interested, unlike others who just come around when it's to their benefit in one way or another. The city was a wayward outpost in 1932, and it bid time after time until 1984, and they still bid, spend money on it every time. 

It comes so easy for Los Angeles to host these things, it is never complicated...and the results are always excellent. The LA Olympics saved the Olympic movement in '84, no one wanted them after the Montreal debacle. LA84 showed the world how to do them in the modern age with sponsors. Before that cities and countries footed the whole bill. 

Anyways, I'm biased. Rome, Paris, New York would be nice, just because they are "Rome, Paris and New York", but LA can give you creativity, it's Hollywood.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Most cities are hotbeds of creativity.


----------



## Its AlL gUUd (Jan 24, 2006)

We haven't heard much from an Istanbul bid lately?


----------



## George_D (Aug 28, 2012)

i think it is a big chance for Madrid again also


----------



## ReNaHtEiM (Jul 15, 2013)

Madrid won't bid


----------



## Yuri S Andrade (Sep 29, 2008)

What do we have now? US vs Germany vs Italy?


----------



## fidalgo (Mar 10, 2007)

no France?


----------



## Yuri S Andrade (Sep 29, 2008)

Didn't Paris just drop?


----------



## ReNaHtEiM (Jul 15, 2013)

Yuri S Andrade said:


> What do we have now? US vs Germany vs Italy?


Forget Germany. After all these failing/delayed/expensive projects like the new Berlin airport, Elbphilharmonie and Stuttgart 21 they will never ever ever ever succeed in a referendum not to mention the one that already failed (Munich 2022).

hno:


----------



## Kenni (Jul 26, 2007)

isaidso said:


> Most cities are hotbeds of creativity.


What kind though?


----------



## ory26 (Dec 7, 2010)

Yuri S Andrade said:


> Didn't Paris just drop?


Paris descision will be known at the end of this year.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Kenni said:


> What kind though?


What a strange comment. The creative class in most big cities aren't limited to just one specialty.


----------



## Tony E Architecture (Mar 26, 2014)

I wouldn't rule out a Paris Bid just yet.


----------



## -Corey- (Jul 8, 2005)

Their mayor doesn't support the Olympics though...


----------



## parcdesprinces (Feb 15, 2009)

-Corey- said:


> Their mayor doesn't support the Olympics *yet* though...


Fixed! 

Anyway, the decision about a hypothetical Paris bid will be taken at the state/national level (in cooperation with the French Olympic Committee of course), not at the municipal level.


----------



## blacktrojan3921 (Sep 6, 2010)

I'm willing to wager that either Paris, or an African city -either Nairobi or Durban- would likely win the right to host the city.

The US, I think it's more likely they will bid for the 2026 Winter Olympics.


----------



## ReNaHtEiM (Jul 15, 2013)

Oslo 2022
Paris 2024
Denver 2026
Durban 2028
Munich 2030
NYC/LA 2032


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

^^ It's quite plausible that it pan out that way. I could see Mexico or Canada getting the summer Olympics in 2032 though. Both will be itching to get the Games again. It would amount to a 64 and 56 year hiatus respectively.


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

Has the majority of America ever really behind an Olympic bid? America is huge and its federal nature means ss long as the city is behind it and government support which the IOC requires is forthcoming, then a bid has a chance. It doesn't matter if the whole nation isn't behind it I don't think.


----------



## Kenni (Jul 26, 2007)

*USOC Narrows it down to 4 cities:*










COLORADO SPRINGS, Colo. – Boston, Los Angeles, San Francisco and Washington, D.C., were today identified by the United States Olympic Committee as candidates for a potential U.S. bid to host the 2024 Olympic and Paralympic Games.

“We’re extremely pleased with the level of interest U.S. cities have shown in hosting the Games, said USOC CEO Scott Blackmun. “Boston, LA, San Francisco and Washington have each given us reason to believe they can deliver a compelling and successful bid, and we look forward to continuing to explore the possibilities as we consider 2024.”

“We would like to express our gratitude to the cities of Dallas and San Diego, which will not be moving forward in the bid process,” said USOC Chairman Larry Probst. “Dallas had a great bid and matching leadership, along with a well-established sporting community. We have no doubt about the ability of Dallas to host the Olympic and Paralympic Games, and look forward to working with them in the future to enhance the international awareness of the city. Also, we very much appreciate the high-quality proposal from San Diego, a city that truly embraces sport and has a long history of supporting Team USA. Both of these world-class cities are committed to working with the USOC to enhance the Olympic Movement in the United States.”

The decision came after a 16-month process that began with the USOC reaching out to approximately 35 U.S. cities to gauge interest in a bid. USOC leaders then spent the last six months focusing on discussions with a smaller group of interested cities that met the initial requirements of hosting the world’s largest sporting event.

COMPLETE ARTICLE


----------



## -Corey- (Jul 8, 2005)

I like DC and LA


----------



## en1044 (May 4, 2008)

If done right, DC could put on a great Olympic games. Proper utilization of the Metro is key, though.


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*Bach says Rome 2024 bid would be a strong one*

IOC President Thomas Bach offered his encouragement Monday to a possible Rome bid for the 2024 Olympics, saying the Italian capital would be a "very strong contender." Rome, which hosted the 1960 Games, pulled out of the bidding for the 2020 Olympics when the Italian government refused to provide financial backing. No decision has yet been made on whether to bid for 2024. "It's not a secret, a Rome bid for the 2024 Games would be very strong," Bach told a Rome conference celebrating the centenary of the Italian Olympic Committee. "Italy is a country with a great passion for sport and great athletes and is efficient in hospitality and organization. "It would be a very strong bid which would have the sympathy of a lot of people, not only in the Olympic family but inside the whole movement." A Rome bid could face competition from Paris; Doha, Qatar; Istanbul, Turkey, and cities from the United States, Germany and South Africa.

Bids will be submitted to the IOC next year, and the host city will be selected in 2017. Bach also said the International Olympic Committee is looking at shaking up the bid procedure in the future. "We need to change philosophy," he said. "In the past we needed to build many stadiums with huge capacity and with so many technical procedures to respect. "At the time maybe it was right but it doesn't respond to today's demands. We have to think about how the games could enter into the social fabric of the host country. We have to be more flexible, starting with the program, and understand how to best manage costs." Changes to the bid process are among the issues being considered as part of Bach's "Agenda 2020," his blueprint for the future of the Olympic movement. Recommendations will be put to a vote at a special IOC meeting in Monaco in December. Bach also sought to assuage concerns over Rio de Janeiro's delayed preparations for the 2016 Olympics, saying "great progress" has been made recently.

IOC members have openly said the games are at risk and preparations are the "worst" in recent memory. The IOC has sent special advisers to Rio to help organizers get on track. "There is no time to lose but we are confident because everyone is working at close quarters and with a great collaborative spirit," Bach said. "I am certain that the Rio Olympics will be full of typical Brazilian enthusiasm. We have seen great progress in the last few months, in particularly in the city of Rio de Janeiro."​


----------



## fidalgo (Mar 10, 2007)

would like to see it in SF
great potential in that bay


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Looks like it's shaping up to be another tough competition to host. Lots of very strong candidates. I wouldn't be surprised to see this go to South Africa though.


----------



## Manitopiaaa (Mar 6, 2006)

-Corey- said:


> I like DC and LA


I like DC and San Francisco. I feel meh about Boston and like Los Angeles but it's already hosted twice. I still can't believe New York didn't bid. By 2024, it would have been the perfect time to market New York 2.0 with 25 supertalls, 9 million people and a thriving core. A wasted opportunity hno:


----------



## Manitopiaaa (Mar 6, 2006)

RobH said:


> Has the majority of America ever really behind an Olympic bid? America is huge and its federal nature means ss long as the city is behind it and government support which the IOC requires is forthcoming, then a bid has a chance. It doesn't matter if the whole nation isn't behind it I don't think.


No. I think the majority of Americans in every state would vote down the Olympics. The right sees it as a waste of money, the left sees it as a corporate kickback to a corrupt organization.

That's why most American bids involve heavy corporate and business influence. It has to be a business venture with tacit government support because if it required a ton of public financing, then all the bids would collapse. What happened to Krakow for the Winter Olympics would happen in America.

But as Corey said, we don't need public referendums in the US to host the Olympics. You just need the big wig corporations on board and the local politicians.


----------



## Manitopiaaa (Mar 6, 2006)

Lumbergo said:


> I must admit I am totally ignorant of the current financial and cultural aspects of most Africa nations. I know not all are prosperous - so I am curious - Other than South Africa - who in Arica would be a likely host? I also realize that a lot can and perhaps will change in the next decade or so.


None.

Countries that are wealthy (Botswana, Namibia, Gabon, Seychelles) are too small

Countries that are large (Nigeria, Congo, Ethiopia) have major stability issues with Boko Haram, Lord's Army and Al Shabaab as potential threats

Once stable countries like Kenya have been racked with terrorist attacks and mass killings (just one last week killed over 50 people)

And the large and stable ones (Ghana, Mozambique, Tanzania, Madagascar, Morocco) are nowhere capable of hosting a multi-billion dollar event

The wild card would be Luanda but there's so many disadvantages that the chances of a Luanda are near 0. It's Cape Town, Durban, Johannesburg or nothing for Africa. Maybe with 30 years of growth we could have Algiers 2048.


----------



## Manitopiaaa (Mar 6, 2006)

blacktrojan3921 said:


> I'm willing to wager that either Paris, or an African city -either Nairobi or Durban- would likely win the right to host the city.
> 
> The US, I think it's more likely they will bid for the *2026 Winter Olympics*.


Ewww. The Winter Olympics is the ugly unibrowed stepsister of the Summer Olympics. The USOC will NOT be settling for the Winter Olympics.


----------



## Manitopiaaa (Mar 6, 2006)

PaulFCB said:


> New York City isn't ( anymore ) bidding for the US Spot for 2024?
> 
> I see Dallas, Washington, San Francisco, San Diego, Boston ennnnnnnn... Los Angles again.
> 
> ...


It sucks to lose. I don't blame them for not trying again. Madrid's about given up and Paris doesn't even care anymore. America put a lot of effort into Chicago 2016 only for Rio to get the games down to the IOC having Third World Fever. Thankfully, the infrastructure problems in Brazil have made the IOC more careful about choosing host locations based on their "allure". That's why they went back to safe and tried with Tokyo and Madrid. Now if FIFA could take a hint: Russia 2018, Qatar 2022, Burkina Faso 2026?


----------



## coth (Oct 16, 2003)

They should have been make it as Middle East 2022, rather than only Qatar 2022. 1 stadium for Qatar, 1 for Bahrain, 1 for Kuwait, 2 for UAE (Abu-Dhabi and Dubai) and 5-6 for Saudi Arabia, including Dammam, that is next to Bahrain. May be even Oman.

There is still plenty of time to rethink the approach. But the region never had a large football event, so deserve it.


----------



## DR.SHREJMAN (Nov 30, 2006)

*Olympics 2024 and FIFA 2030*

I would Like to Rate the Possible Future *Bid 2024 in Abu Dhabi an Dubai* in Terms of Categories: scale of Minimum and Maximum where 10 is the best and 0 is the worst:

1.0 Accommodation (weight 5) Min: 7.8 Max: 10
1.1 Accommodation Concept (20%) : Min: 7.9 Max: 10 
1.2 Number of Rooms (80%) : (existing and planned) Min: 7.9 Max: 10 


2.0 Environment Conditions (weight 2) 
Current environmental conditions (40%) Min: 7.8 Max: 10
Environmental impact (60%) Min: 7.8 Max: 10 

3.0 Experience from past sports events (weight 2) 
Number of major international events organized (60%) Min: 6.9 Max: 8 
Quality of the events (40%) Min: 7.8 Max: 9

4.0 Finance (weight 3) Min: 7.8 Max: 9

5.0 General infrastructure (weight 5)
Airport (5%) Min: 7.8 Max: 9
International Broadcast Center–Main Press Center (15%)	Min: 7.8 Max: 9 
Transport infrastructure (85%):
Existing Telecommunications Min: 7.8 Max: 9
Planned and additional Min: 7.8 Max: 9

6.0 Government support, legal issues and public opinion
(weight 3)	Min: 7.8 Max: 9 
Government support & commitment (70%) Min: 7.8 Max:9.5
Olympic Charter,legal aspects and anti-doping measures (15%)Min: 7.8 Max: 9 
Public opinion (15%) Min: 7.8 Max: 9

7.0 Olympic Village (weight 3) 
Concept (40%) Min: 7.8 Max: 9
Legacy (20%) Min: 7.8 Max: 9
Location (40%) Min: 7.8 Max: 9

8.0 Overall project and legacy (weight 3) Min: 7.8 Max: 9

9.0 Safety and security (weight 3) Min: 7.8 Max: 9

10.0 Sports venues	(weight 4) Min: 5.5 Max: 9
Existing venues (35%) 
Olympic Games sports concept & legacy (30%)	Min: 7.8 Max: 9 
Planned and additional venues (35%) Min: 7.8 Max: 9 

11.0 Transport concept	(weight 3) 

Distances and travel times (50%) Min: 6.5 Max: 9 
Transport organisation and traffic management at Games-time (50%) Min: 5.5 Max: 7


*Total Avg* : 8.4 Which is better that Rio 2016 and Qatar 2020 bid and under Tokyo 2020




* FIFA 2030 *

Existing Stadiums With Expansion Plans or Building New ones

Abu Dhabi: 4 Stadiums 

1- Baniyas Stadium 10,000 c
2-Al Dhafra Stadium 10.000 c
3-Al Jazira Stadium 42,000 c
4- Al-Nahyan Stadium 12,000 c
5-Zayed Sports City Stadium 45,000

Al-Ain:

1- Sheikh Khalifa International Stadium 16,000
2-Hazza Bin Zayed Stadium 25,000 

Dubai:

1-Al-Maktoum Stadium 12,000
2-Rashid Stadium 12,000
3-Dubai Club Stadium 4,000
4- Maktoum Bin Rashid Al Maktoum Stadium 18,000 
5-Zabeel Stadium 18,000

Sharjah:

1-Sharjah Stadium 20,000
2- Saqr bin Mohammad al Qassimi Stadium 4,000
3- Khalid Bin Mohammed Stadium 10,000


Ras Al-Khaimah:

1-Emirates Club Stadium 4,000

Fujairah: 

1-Al-Oruba Club Stadium 5,000

Ajman: 
1- Ajman Stadium 12,000

now the fifa said the maximum you can have is 12 Venue in Many Cities and minimum is 8 Venues 

By 2030 they will increase the teams to 40 Teams so you will need 2 more Venues, the plan will be like this:

4 Stadiums in *Abu Dhabi* and they will be for (Al Dhafra	fc, Al Jazira fc, Al Wahda fc, Bani Yas fc)

4 Stadiums in *Dubai* and they will be for ( Al Ahli fc, Al Nasr fc, Al Shabab fc, Al Wasl fc , )

1 Stadium in *Al-Ain*

1 in *Sharjah* for Sharjah fc, 1 in *Ras Al-khaymah* for Emirates fc, 1 in *Ajman* for Ajman fc, 1 in *Fujairah* for Al Fujairah fc, 1 in *Umm Al-Qwain* for Al-Arabi fc



by The 2030 Abu Dhabi will be one of the most modern and intelligent cities in the region and dubai is already going in the right path. rail way will be operating by 2018 between gcc countries Metro lines existing in Dubai and will be extended by 2020 and 2025 Abu Dhabi will have a complete LTS system by 2030 and by the same thing the infrastructure will be way more better in the rest Emirates especially Ras Al-Khaimah and Sharjah


----------



## -Corey- (Jul 8, 2005)

Hell no!


----------



## GEwinnen (Mar 3, 2006)

2 olympic summer games in a row in Asia? Never ever.
Fifa WC 2030 on the arbian peninsula? No way after the "experiences" with Qatar 2022.

The WC 2030 will go to England to celebrate the WC's 100th anniversary in the motherland of football.


----------



## DR.SHREJMAN (Nov 30, 2006)

-Corey- said:


> Hell no!





GEwinnen said:


> 2 olympic summer games in a row in Asia? Never ever.
> Fifa WC 2030 on the arbian peninsula? No way after the "experiences" with Qatar 2022.
> 
> The WC 2030 will go to England to celebrate the WC's 100th anniversary in the motherland of football.


opinions based on despise the Arab/Asia ... still not convinced... but its good to see the grudge ....hno:


----------



## DR.SHREJMAN (Nov 30, 2006)

GEwinnen said:


> 2 olympic summer games in a row in Asia? Never ever.
> Fifa WC 2030 on the arbian peninsula? No way after the "experiences" with Qatar 2022.
> 
> The WC 2030 will go to England to celebrate the WC's 100th anniversary in the motherland of football.


since 1896 to 1960 on 2 times outside Europe!! 4 times and 3 times in a row in Europe!!!


Now the times are changed Asia should take part more than ever!!! Beijing 2008 and Tokyo 2020 is not enough only 2 countries!!!


----------



## GEwinnen (Mar 3, 2006)

DR.SHREJMAN said:


> since 1896 to 1960 on 2 times outside Europe!! 4 times and 3 times in a row in Europe!!!


Asians weren't interested in the olympic games back then, there were no bids outside from Europe and North America.
The first bid from Asia was from Japan.

Anyway, no continent will host two future games in a row, neither Europe nor Asia!


----------



## DR.SHREJMAN (Nov 30, 2006)

*Olympics 2028*



GEwinnen said:


> Asians weren't interested in the olympic games back then, there were no bids outside from Europe and North America.
> The first bid from Asia was from Japan.
> 
> Anyway, no continent will host two future games in a row, neither Europe nor Asia!


 there is no rule says that a continent can't host twice in a row... last bid 2016 3 continents participated ...if there is they by default can not bid!!!... any how thats not the point..... 


the point is why not?


----------



## -Corey- (Jul 8, 2005)

Last time Europe had the games twice in a row was in 1948 and 1952...


----------



## GEwinnen (Mar 3, 2006)

1948 London and 1952 Helsinki, the 1956 games were in Melbourne.


----------



## GEwinnen (Mar 3, 2006)

DR.SHREJMAN said:


> there is no rule says that a continent can't host twice in a row
> 
> 
> the point is why not?


Of course there is no rule, cause the IOC wants to have all options . It isn't impossible a continent could host the games twice in a row, but since it didn't happen for 70 years it is very unlikely.


----------



## -Corey- (Jul 8, 2005)

GEwinnen said:


> 1948 London and 1952 Helsinki, the 1956 games were in Melbourne.


That's what i meant. Sorry..


----------



## coth (Oct 16, 2003)

GEwinnen said:


> 2 olympic summer games in a row in Asia? Never ever.
> Fifa WC 2030 on the arbian peninsula? No way after the "experiences" with Qatar 2022.
> 
> The WC 2030 will go to England to celebrate the WC's 100th anniversary in the motherland of football.


UAE is 8000 km away from Tokyo in completely different part of the world. So problem for that.

There has been 2 WCs in England already. That's enough. There are dozens of countries that never hosted it.

That is just your experiences. Most of the world does not share that paranoia around Qatar. It just British complexes as Koloskov said.


----------



## GEwinnen (Mar 3, 2006)

2 World Cups in England?? :lol::lol:

This thread is about the olympics, but I have to tell you no one wants to see a world cup in a tiny country on the edge of the arabian peninsula!

Try for the olympic games, this seems to be mor likely!


----------



## DR.SHREJMAN (Nov 30, 2006)

GEwinnen said:


> 2 World Cups in England?? :lol::lol:
> 
> This thread is about the olympics, but I have to tell you no one wants to see a world cup in a tiny country on the edge of the arabian peninsula!
> 
> Try for the olympic games, this seems to be mor likely!


speak about yourself sir... i would like to see the world cup in the arabian peninsula...whats wrong with it? is it a shame for you? i don't know where this neglecting comes from but i assure you sir...it derives from a german despicable ideology about the Area of Arabia... however, it might be jealousy of how are they living in luxury and you r not....that is not the point.... now i don't agree that it should only be held in Qatar, perhaps Bahrain as well with 3 Stadiums or 2 and the rest for Qatar.... Cuz Qatar-Bahrian-UAE are mostly Touristic-Business hubs for the MENA Region and south Asia.... 


as for Olympic games i guess its time for arabs to host it but not Qatar... the only country that is eligible to host it in arabia(22 Countries) is UAE and not arabia but in Africa, South Asia and MENA Region (excluding South Africa and Turkey)


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

The Middle East will have an extremely hard time ever hosting a world event like the Olympics when it has such abhorrent views towards so many of the world's people: women, Africans, homosexuals, trans-gendered, etc. 

Want to host the world? Make your country hospitable to the world's people first.


----------



## Welkin (Sep 3, 2010)

isaidso said:


> The Middle East will have an extremely hard time ever hosting a world event like the Olympics when it has such abhorrent views towards so many of the world's people: women, Africans, homosexuals, trans-gendered, etc.
> 
> Want to host the world? Make your country hospitable to the world's people first.


I agree with that, plus who in the hell would want to attend a Summer Olympics when it is 49c (120F) outside and you can't buy a cold beer?


----------



## -Corey- (Jul 8, 2005)

Exactly.


----------



## coth (Oct 16, 2003)

Welkin said:


> I agree with that, plus who in the hell would want to attend a Summer Olympics when it is 49c (120F) outside and you can't buy a cold beer?


Yet hardly anyone wants anything in Britain with its raw weather. Brazil is on equator. And still there is an option for December.


----------



## coth (Oct 16, 2003)

Read the thread a bit before making injects.


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

Nope, still have no idea what you're talking about. Got the number of World Cups we've hosted wrong, claimed nobody wants to host in the UK because of the weather (both FIFA and the IOC believe UK Summer weather is more or less perfect for athletes, compare that to IOC and FIFA reports on potential middle-eastern hosts), think criticisms of Qatar amount rascism (is your name Sepp Blatter?)

I've read this thread and do most days, and you're spouting nonsense.


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

Qatar won the right to host the World Cup in the Summer. That's what they bid for. The fact this is now being changed through a complex series of manouvres shows how much of a botch FIFA made of that decision. But you bring up the "r" word in response to such criticism which is frankly unacceptable. I don't know why you take exception to me calling you out on that.

But you're *abolsutely not wrong* about other countries who haven't hosted being capable hosts. And some of them have _certainly_ got a strong argument to host. You can push those bids and promote them without writing rubbish about the UK though.


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

Doha wasn't shortlisted in their previous two attempts at landing the Games. As long as the IOC has other options, it seems they're not particularly interested in a bid which would need a few compromises on their part. Even in the 2020 race the IOC decided not to give Doha a place on the shortlist and only ran with 3 cities.


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

where are located potential bids


----------



## GEwinnen (Mar 3, 2006)

> So unless the IOC is as corrupt as FIFA, there is no way they are going to bribe their way to an Olympics.


I guess it is harder to bribe the IOC with 104 members rather the 15 members Fifa Executive Committee!

Btw, it is 42°C / 108°F right now in Doha & Dubai, 22°C/72° F in London!


----------



## 1772 (Aug 18, 2009)

isaidso said:


> The Middle East will have an extremely hard time ever hosting a world event like the Olympics when it has such abhorrent views towards so many of the world's people: women, Africans, homosexuals, trans-gendered, etc.
> 
> Want to host the world? Make your country hospitable to the world's people first.


Homosexuals and trans-gendered are hardly "world's people"; rather a very small (but loud) minority. 

But of course they should be welcomed at an olympic event. 
Which shouldn't be hosted in the middle east in the middle of summer.


----------



## GEwinnen (Mar 3, 2006)

1772 said:


> Homosexuals and trans-gendered are hardly "world's people"; rather a very small (but loud) minority.


Only democratic and open minded societies are strong enough to accept the human nature!









_LGBT rights at the UN_


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

1772 said:


> Homosexuals and trans-gendered are hardly "world's people"; rather a very small (but loud) minority.


They are every bit part of the world community and they're loud because they have to be. The Olympics is a world event and by definition must be inclusive. You don't get to pick and choose which groups of people to include and which people you exclude.


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

Everyone wants a weak field with their bid as the shoo-in. Let's not point fingers, it's only natural.


----------



## GEwinnen (Mar 3, 2006)

Andre Goth said:


> *Berlin* , but Berlin hosted the games twice, and Germany hosted the games three times..


Berlin hosted only the 1936 games and Munich in 1972, Germany had no third games!
2024 OSG in L.A. or Washington would be the *fifth* time in the USA (the third within 40 years!!)


----------



## Andre Goth (Mar 17, 2013)

GEwinnen said:


> Berlin hosted only the 1936 games and Munich in 1972, Germany had no third games!
> 2024 OSG in L.A. or Washington would be the *fifth* time in the USA (the third within 40 years!!)


^^ You're right, my mistake, the games of 1916 were cancelled due to the WWI, in fact, Germany was just *chosen* for the OSG three times. Berlin have great chances to win, like Washington, Paris, Rome or even Durban (in 2024 will be almost thirty years since the last OSG hosted in USA - 1996)


----------



## George_D (Aug 28, 2012)

Andre Goth said:


> ^^ You're right, my mistake, the games of 1916 were cancelled due to the WWI, in fact, Germany was just *chosen* for the OSG three times. Berlin have great chances to win, like Washington, Paris, Rome or even Durban (in 2024 will be almost thirty years since the last OSG hosted in USA - 1996)


and 100 years from last time SOG hosted in France
and 64 years from last time SOG hosted in Italy


----------



## GEwinnen (Mar 3, 2006)

Andre Goth said:


> Berlin have great chances to win,


At first the referendum in Berlin has to be won!


----------



## ReNaHtEiM (Jul 15, 2013)

Stop this referendum bullshit. No referendum ever will succeed.
People just don't see the longterm benefits.


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

Olympic summer games' alphabet

*A*
1896 Athens
1920 Antwerp
1928 Amsterdam
1996 Atlanta
2004 Athens

*B*
1916 Berlin*
1936 Berlin
1992 Barcelona
2008 Beijing

*H*
1952 Helsinki

*L* 
1908 London
1932 Los Angeles
1944 London*
1948 London
1984 Los Angeles
2012 London

*M*
1956 Melbourne
1968 Mexico City
1972 Munich
1976 Montreal
1980 Moscow

*P* 
1900 Paris
1924 Paris

*R* 
1960 Rome
2016 Rio de Janeiro

*S*
1904 St. Louis
1912 Stockholm
1988 Seoul
2000 Sydney

*T*
1940 Tokyo*
1964 Tokyo
2020 Tokyo

*canceled


----------



## GEwinnen (Mar 3, 2006)

ReNaHtEiM said:


> People just don't see the longterm benefits.


I agree with you! A Berlin olympics would be insanely cheap compared to the Sochi games.
The concept of the Senate of Berlin seems to be very promising

The biggest enemy of a Berlin bid are the _Wutbürger_ (literally translated as _anger citizens_ -> _stereotype of middle-aged, socially and financially secure people without any previous experience in attending demonstrations, who protest in the streets in an emotional, heated manner _!

These _Wutbüger_ don't want to see the long term benefits. They recently tried to stop the reconstruction of Berlin's city palace! hno:


----------



## narkelion (Sep 28, 2012)

I don't think Rome may be capable of hosting the 2024 games. 

The city is not and will be not ready for them.


----------



## coth (Oct 16, 2003)

Yuri S Andrade said:


> Brazil is also 4,000 km away from the equator. :yes:


The farest point of Brazil is 3735 km away from equator. But Manaus, which is a part of WC, is just 345 km away from equator. But anyway - you got my point. It's World Cup and International Olympic Games. Everyone has right to host it. Different culture and different climate is not a reason to forbid specific nations to do it.


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

coth said:


> The farest point of Brazil is 3735 km away from equator. But Manaus, which is a part of WC, is just 345 km away from equator. But anyway - you got my point. It's World Cup and International Olympic Games. Everyone has right to host it. Different culture and different climate is not a reason to forbid specific nations to do it.


Every nation has the right to bid and to present to the iOC how they would overcome potential issues with climate and the environment. Nobody is forbidding anyone from _bidding_.

But the IOC has the right to say, _"no, I don't think this will work"_. And that may make a Summer Olympics essentially unrealistic in certain nations. That's just the way it is. I'm not going to see a London Winter Games am I?


----------



## -Corey- (Jul 8, 2005)

Exactly. The IOC is not a charity organization, nor a right for x country to host the event.


----------



## Lord David (May 23, 2009)

At this rate the IOC might as well be a charity organization, as bidders are dropping like flies for the 2022 Winter Olympics bid race.

Could be the same for 2024.


----------



## GEwinnen (Mar 3, 2006)

Lord David said:


> At this rate the IOC might as well be a charity organization, as bidders are dropping like flies for the 2022 Winter Olympics bid race.
> 
> Could be the same for 2024.


I guess there will appear an Los *Angel*es to save the IOC from a total disaster in this case!


----------



## Manitopiaaa (Mar 6, 2006)

Apparently the NIMBYs in Boston are starting to lay the groundwork for destroying Boston's chances: https://www.bostonglobe.com/sports/...pics-boston/f15joCgmUlUVI2uYkoHVZM/story.html



> We already are on the global map. We’ve got the history, hospitals, institutions of higher learning, and the championship sports teams. We are not needy Atlanta, trying to make the big time and failing miserably in 1996. And we don’t spend public money on sporting venues or events.
> 
> Just for kicks, I ran the Olympic idea past a Boston business tycoon — a local lifer who has dealt with all the big shots on the business and political scenes.
> 
> ...





> No Olympics. Not In Our Back Yard. Not on Boston Common. Not at Revere Beach. Not with our tax dollars.


Expect San Francisco's insufferable and entitled NIMBYs to begin their assault soon.

At this point it's LA, DC or bust for the US. Thank god Washington is a land of transplants and there's none of that "change is bad" mentality (except for in our Congress, of course)


----------



## ReNaHtEiM (Jul 15, 2013)

It's just sad that so many people listen to such dickheads


----------



## redspork02 (May 7, 2005)

*LA 2024′s new bid team, many rivers to cross*
Published on July 23, 2014 | by Alan Abrahamson 

http://www.3wiresports.com/2014/07/23/la-2024s-new-bid-team/

EUGENE, Oregon — When the four American cities still in the would-be race for the 2024 Summer Olympics head to Colorado Springs, Colorado, for a U.S. Olympic Committee workshop later this week, the Los Angeles bid will have a new face.

Casey Wasserman, 40, one of Southern California’s leading businessmen, has over the past few weeks quietly — in keeping with his style — assumed leadership of the bid.

Wasserman’s arrival onto the public Olympic stage, in tandem with 43-year-old Mayor Eric Garcetti, is a strong signal on many levels, the emergence of a new generation of Los Angeles leadership that for 2024 could bring new energy and new thinking, one that can obviously pay homage to the power of the 1984 Games but would no longer be beholden to them.

The mayor, who is fluent in Spanish, keeps a 1984 torch in his downtown office.









Casey Wasserman // photo courtesy Wasserman Media Group









Los Angeles Mayor Eric Garcetti // photo courtesy office of the mayor

At the same time, this must be emphasized: strong signals guarantee no one and no city anything.

San Francisco, Boston and Washington already had strong business leaders aligned with their bids, San Francisco with Giants president and chief executive officer Larry Baer, Boston with construction magnate John Fish, Washington with financier and philanthropist Russ Ramsey.

Moreover, it’s far from clear the USOC is even going to launch an American bid.

USOC chairman Larry Probst and chief executive Scott Blackmun have said many times they are on a holding pattern through 2014, waiting until the International Olympic Committee and president Thomas Bach complete their review and potentially far-reaching reform process, dubbed “Olympic Agenda 2020.”

An all-members IOC assembly has been called for Monaco in early December. The USOC is due to make a 2024 go-or-no-go decision in early 2015. The IOC will pick a 2024 city in 2017.

The list of potential international contenders is fluid, indeed. Paris, Berlin, Doha and others routinely surface on most rumor lists.

Making matters more complicated for Los Angeles, everyone tied to the USOC process is well aware that LA played host to the 1932 and 1984 Summer Games and, moreover, that Anita DeFrantz is the senior IOC member to the United States, with offices at the LA 84 Foundation, just west of the University of Southern California, and that Jim Easton, another IOC member, has a place near UCLA. Their IOC membership makes them USOC board members as well.

Thus, the USOC has gone out of its way — as board minutes make explicitly clear — to kick DeFrantz and Easton out of the room whenever 2024 discussions come up.
Los Angeles sought the 2016 Games, losing out to Chicago, which of course ended up coming up way short in October, 2009, to Rio de Janeiro.

The USOC stayed out of the 2020 contest, which went last September to Tokyo, Probst and Blackmun intent on building relationships rather than running through another expensive bid cycle.

Recent LA Olympic strategies have been overseen by Barry Sanders, now a retired tax lawyer who since 2002 has been chairman of what is called the Southern California Committee for the Olympic Games.

In Los Angeles, the figurative passing of the torch, if you will, could hardly seem more symbolic: Wasserman is off Thursday to Colorado even as final preparations are being made for a party next Monday, at the stately LA 84 Foundation grounds, to celebrate the 30th anniversary of the 1984 Games. Peter Ueberroth, who ran those LA Games and then served as USOC chairman from 2004 to 2008, which included the 2005 campaign that saw New York bid, losing to London for the 2012 Games, is expected at the party.Ueberroth, since stepping down from the USOC post, has discretely stayed out of the Olympic spotlight.

Meanwhile, in the fabric of civic life in Los Angeles, there is always a connection to be found to the Olympics and to 1984.

For Wasserman, the connections are many and layered. He has been powerfully tied his entire life to the city, business, the media, sports and the Olympic scene. Everyone in Los Angeles who mattered, it seemed, knew Casey’s grandfather, Lew, of MCA fame; one of Lew’s closest friends was Paul Ziffren, one of the big-time lawyers in town who helped bring the 1984 Games to LA; Casey is married to Paul’s granddaughter.

Casey Wasserman is chairman and chief executive of Wasserman Media Group, the company he founded 12 years ago. Its now-global practice ranges across fields as diverse as athlete management, corporate consulting, sponsorships, media rights and corporate consulting.

As just one example of the company’s got-done list: in 2011, it brokered naming rights to MetLife Stadium in New Jersey, site of the 2014 Super Bowl, in a 25-year arrangement for a reported $400 million, among the biggest stadium-rights deals in U.S. sports.

Wasserman is also president and CEO of an active private family charitable trust, the Wasserman Foundation; among other boards, he is also a trustee of the William J. Clinton Foundation.

In the Olympic sphere, relationships matter, and Wasserman’s Rolodex — to use a term that might have been more celebrated in 1984 — is formidable.

With disclosure of what was afoot in Los Angeles circulating this week among the in-the-know here in Eugene at the 2014 world juniors, speculation immediately ignited about the possibility of a track and field world championships — 2021? 2023? — at the Los Angeles Memorial Coliseum.

What, if anything, that might mean for Eugene’s 2019 world championships bid — it’s up against Doha and Barcelona in a contest to be decided this fall — is entirely uncertain.

Earlier this year, USA Track and Field announced LA would play host to the men’s and women’s U.S. marathon Trials for the 2016 U.S. Olympic team, on Feb. 13, 2016.
Of course, at this point all this is — to reiterate — sheer conjecture. To quote from the ballad the great Jimmy Cliff wrote in 1969: many rivers to cross.

“Casey Wasserman is one of our city’s most creative and innovative business leaders, and he has built one of the world’s leading sports companies here in LA because our city is the worldwide capital of the sports industry,” Garcetti said. “And Casey is at the heart of thoughtful, focused philanthropy, determined to make our city even greater.

“It is only natural that Casey is my partner in leading LA’s efforts to explore an American bid for the 2024 Olympic and Paralympic Games. I look forward to working closely with him.”

For his part, Wasserman said, “The USOC is committed to putting forward the best of our U.S. cities, so it is a real privilege to join forces with Mayor Garcetti to steer Los Angeles’ bid for the 2024 Olympics and Paralympics. I hope our ideas, partnership and involvement can contribute to the committee’s greater mission.”


----------



## redspork02 (May 7, 2005)

*Los Angeles officials to continue talks for 2024 Summer Olympics*

http://www.latimes.com/sports/sport...ficials-2024-summer-games-20140725-story.html

July 24, 2014 
Talks were scheduled to continue Friday between the U.S. Olympic Committee and a Los Angeles contingent hoping to bring the 2024 Summer Games back to the city for a third time.

Mayor Eric Garcetti traveled to USOC headquarters in Colorado Springs, Colo., on Thursday for what was billed as a low-key, informational session. He was accompanied by other city officials and influential businessman Casey Wasserman, sources close to the meeting said.

The USOC has tried to keep the early stages of its bidding process informal to keep a lid on costs for the candidates.

The current round of meetings will include the three other short-listed cities -- Boston, San Francisco and Washington.

Los Angeles previously hosted the Games in 1932 and 1984.

The USOC has yet to decide whether it will present a formal American bid for 2024. The International Olympic Committee will not select a host city until 2017.

Copyright © 2014, Los Angeles Times


----------



## redspork02 (May 7, 2005)

*Olympic officials meeting in Switzerland support major changes*

http://www.latimes.com/sports/sportsnow/la-sp-sn-olympic-officials-change-20140719-story.html

Top Olympic leaders have given their support to a range of potential changes, including the creation of a year-round television channel to broadcast sports that aren't normally in the spotlight.

The group met Saturday to discuss the Olympic Agenda 2020 campaign recently launched by the International Olympic Committee.

Fifteen officials from around the world -- including U.S. Olympic Committee President Larry Probst — gathered in Lausanne, Switzerland, to speak ith IOC President Thomas Bach.

In addition to the creation of an Olympic channel, the group discussed other key proposals:

—An alteration in the bidding process that places more emphasis on "legacy," which could mean discouraging potential host cities from building expensive venues that would go unused after the Games end.

—A flexible approach in modifying the Olympic program based on events, not sports. Officials would continue their effort to keep the Games from growing too large and unwieldy.

The group also discussed the use of $20 million earmarked to fight doping and match-fixing in Olympic sports.

Olympic Agenda 2020 is seeking to make the Olympic movement more financially sustainable, more credible and more relevant to young fans. Its proposals will face further scrutiny by IOC commissions and major stakeholders — such as television broadcasters — throughout the fall.

IOC members are scheduled to vote on the agenda at a session in December.

Copyright © 2014, Los Angeles Times


----------



## Kenni (Jul 26, 2007)

**



redspork02 said:


> A article from February of this year. 30 years ago this July. The 1984 LA Olympics began. The most succesful games ever held. I was only two months old and 2024 will be diffrent if LA gets em. (40 yrs!)
> 
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...


----------



## redspork02 (May 7, 2005)

isaidso said:


> Americans, just like Canadians, Australians, Germans, etc. can be proud of anything they want. I'm just pointing out that people should be cognizant that a fair bit of chest pumping goes into these news stories.
> 
> It largely depends on whether we want fair balanced news or to live in a bubble. We're all witness to how absurd people who live in a bubble come across: some Russians in regards to Crimea, some white South Africans during Apartheid, etc.



What are you talking about? I’m not quoting the media.............I’m simply stating there was a big difference from previous Olympic games. There is the before LA84 model and there is an after LA84 model. A surplus is a huge deal. And that surplus did not come from the media sources....it came from the SCCOG website (http://library.la84.org/6oic/OfficialReports/1984/1984v1pt2.pdf). They have PDF docs available for all to see regarding monies and budgets. They are a nonprofit organization, not a news source. Once again, a surplus after Montreal 76 was a huge deal! Making LA84 successful and “saved the games”. God job 'Merica!



From the IOC website: THE IOC DUDE!


> *The bottom line*
> After the financial problems of 1976, only Los Angeles bid for the right to host the 1984 Olympic Games. The bid was criticised for depending heavily on existing facilities and corporate sponsors. However, the Games produced a healthy profit of USD 223 million and became the model for future Games.


http://www.olympic.org/los-angeles-1984-summer-olympics

Last time I checked the IOC is not full of Americans.


As for 2024.....North America needs a stron bid.... San Francisco would be a great candidate but they have no staduim close to the City. Santa Clara seems far>......


----------



## Milano_Olympic_City_ (Jul 26, 2014)

*The official poll of the Games 2024*

According to Wikipedia 19 cities are interested to the edition 2024 of the Games.

Here the city interested before starting the process of bid.

1 ROME ITA
2 PARIS FRA 
3 BERLINO (Hamburg) GER 
4 COPENAGHEN - MALMOE DAN - SWE 
5 BUDAPEST HUN 
6 KIEV UCR 
7 St. PETERSBURG RUS 
8 ISTANBUL TUR 
9 BAKU AZE 
10 CASABLANCA MAR 
11 NAIROBI KEN 
12 DURBAN SUD 
13 DOHA QAT 
14 BOSTON USA 
15 WASHINGTON USA 
16 SAN FRANCISCO USA 
17 LOS ANGELES USA 
18 LIMA PER 
19 MELBOURNE AUS

Choose your favorite city to host the Games 2024 and, if you want, tell the reason.

My city is Istanbul, wonderful and magic city bridge between 2 continents.


----------



## Milano_Olympic_City_ (Jul 26, 2014)

The poll there isn't because I have opened it more than 5 minutes since I opened the thread.

So I pray the mods to realize the poll, with pubblic choice. 

Thanks.


----------



## KøbenhavnK (Feb 3, 2014)

^^
You can remove #4 - Copenhagen does not bid. No idea what whoever claimed that in the first place was thinking. 

And as a taxpayer I thank God we are not :cheers:


----------



## Milano_Olympic_City_ (Jul 26, 2014)

KøbenhavnK said:


> ^^
> You can remove #4 - Copenhagen does not bid. No idea what whoever claimed that in the first place was thinking.
> 
> And as a taxpayer I thank God we are not :cheers:


 You are right...But for the future...

"Frank Jensen, the mayor of Copenhagen, has also suggested that his city could bid with Hamburg to co-host the Games in 2028. This would require a change to the Olympic charter, to allow the games to span two countries; but considering the costs and infrastructure required to host the event it may well be that two cities are better than one".


----------



## Lord David (May 23, 2009)

Hamburg will do it alone, if it ever bids. What's the point of having Copenhagen? It's not like their twin cities right next to each other. They're a good 313 km away

Besides, we had a 2024 Olympics thread already here.


----------



## Milano_Olympic_City_ (Jul 26, 2014)

Yep, but we should change the poll. Now the poll has nosense.


----------



## Lord David (May 23, 2009)

Change what? Your thread was merged with this one.

Don't follow polls, most of these cities aren't even considering bidding. Come back when we have a real official bid. For now you can comment (and critique) on speculative bids.


----------



## Lord David (May 23, 2009)

KøbenhavnK said:


> ^^
> You can remove #4 - Copenhagen does not bid. No idea what whoever claimed that in the first place was thinking.
> 
> And as a taxpayer I thank God we are not :cheers:


If Copenhagen wants some Olympic glory, it could bid for either a Youth Olympic Games (for using as much existing venues as possible, without building new ones) or for that extra glory (and to see if it can host the real deal), a European Games.

A European Games would of course require many major venues to be built, but not at the scale of an Olympics. It can also be "upgradable" in mind if they do want to use this event as a test for the real deal, upgrading their venues for a prospective Olympics.


----------



## ReNaHtEiM (Jul 15, 2013)

This week Berlin and Hamburg showed the first glimpse of their respective concepts for Olympic bids.

*Berlin*

https://www.berlin.de/spiele-in-ber..._interessenbekundung_berlins_fuer_olympia.pdf*

-----

Hamburg*




























http://www.hamburg.de/spiele-fuer-hamburg/olympisches-dorf/


----------



## Lord David (May 23, 2009)

^^ Berlin is proposing a new swimming hall like Rio's 2016 approach.

The same thing was done in their 2000 bid, which ended up being a downscaled swimming pool. 

Why can't they just expand the Olympic Pool and build a smaller (perhaps temporary) Waterpolo preliminaries pool (like London)?

All I can see as an improvement from the 2000 bid is what's been built. O2 World, the Velodrome, and upgraded Olympiastadion and that Max Schmeling Arena being a few. It's a shame that they can't use the former Tempelhof to any real extent (I do see it's being used for Tennis (temporary), Boxing (converted hanger) and Beach Volleyball (temporary). That former terminal could have been the main media centre, in the heart of the city. A media village could have been constructed there as well, therefore not requiring the use of hotels for media.


----------



## swifty78 (Nov 10, 2002)

Hmm, Germany has been on the top of my Olympic hosting wishlist summer or winter for a while so good luck for them


----------



## ReNaHtEiM (Jul 15, 2013)

Tbh i would prefer a Winter Olympics hosted either by Munich or Dresden. 

Berlin has to get its shit together first and Hamburg has just no chance at all against cities like LA, Paris or Istanbul.


----------



## IHK (Sep 8, 2014)

so many candidates for 2024


----------



## Lord David (May 23, 2009)

IHK said:


> so many candidates for 2024


Wrong. These are potential "applicants", which are further downed to "candidates" in the candidate stage of Olympic bidding.

The 2020 race only had 3 bidders in the end, Madrid, Tokyo and Istanbul. Baku made a bid, so did Doha and Rome pulled out last minute.

Don't be surprised if we see 5 or so "applicants" in the end, which would most certainly include the likes of Baku and Doha.


----------



## Knitemplar (Aug 16, 2008)

Lord David said:


> Wrong. These are potential "applicants", which are further downed to "candidates" in the candidate stage of Olympic bidding.
> 
> The 2020 race only had 3 bidders in the end, Madrid, Tokyo and Istanbul. Baku made a bid, so did Doha and Rome pulled out last minute.
> 
> Don't be surprised if we see 5 or so "applicants" in the end, which would most certainly include the likes of Baku and Doha.


Exactly. The Winter 2022 candidates went from an interested 6 down to a maybe 3; and very possible just 2 serious ones.

And you (or IHK) thinks that the MORE EXPENSIVE Summer Games would attract even MORE candidates?? hno:


----------



## Lord David (May 23, 2009)

Knitemplar said:


> Exactly. The Winter 2022 candidates went from an interested 6 down to a maybe 3; and very possible just 2 serious ones.
> 
> And you (or IHK) thinks that the MORE EXPENSIVE Summer Games would attract even MORE candidates?? hno:


Not to mention that the 2022 Olympics bid race could have had both Munich and a Swiss bid, had they not been defeated by referendum.


----------



## Milano_Olympic_City_ (Jul 26, 2014)

*Olympic Head Supports Budapest 2024 Games Bid*

*Olympic Head Supports Budapest 2024 Games Bid*

Olympic Head Supports Budapest 2024 Games Bid
Zsolt Borkai, President of Hungary's Olympic Committee, is supporting Budapest's bid for the 2024 Summer Olympic Games.
He said there was still much work to do on a bid, but "our intentions are unequivocal - we would like to host the best athletes' in the world in Budapest".
He added that "concrete steps" could be taken soon toward pursuing a bid by Budapest.
Attila Szalay-Berzeviczy, head of BOM, a non-profit group of corporations and individuals backing an Olympic bid, said that while a bid for the 2028 Games would be "realistic", the possibility of trying for 2024 "would not be surprising".
Formal bidding for the 2024 Games begin in 2015 and the International Olympic Committee (IOC) will select a host city in 2017.


----------



## nbcee (Mar 2, 2013)

Milano_Olympic_City_ said:


> *Olympic Head Supports Budapest 2024 Games Bid*
> 
> Olympic Head Supports Budapest 2024 Games Bid
> Zsolt Borkai, President of Hungary's Olympic Committee, is supporting Budapest's bid for the 2024 Summer Olympic Games.
> ...


IMO it's rather just a part of the campaign for the upcoming local elections. Even if we submit a bid, it would only be used to keep the name of the city in circulation.

Sure, we will have a new national stadium and a so-called "swimming palace" by then but the costs of this event are just too damn much for a relatively small country like us. My heart still wants it but my brain says otherwise.


----------



## Xtreminal (Mar 8, 2008)

Where is Azerbaijan in that poll?


----------



## falp6 (Jun 26, 2013)

*Logo for the possible bid of Washington 2024*











Official site:










http://dc2024.org/#home


----------



## Lord David (May 23, 2009)

Washington will not bid. It will most likely be LA.

After 2 disastrous bids with NYC and Chicago, the US might want to go back to somewhere safe like LA. LA will heavily emphasize that without them stepping in for 1984, the Olympics might not be where it is today, not to mention the wealth of venues and infrastructure built since they last hosted.

Washington will most likely be plagued with the fact that several jurisdictions will have to oversee the organization of such a games, not to mention the temptation to give some events to Baltimore, therefore lacking the compactness an Olympics should ideally give.


----------



## CollegeBoy (May 10, 2014)

Lord David said:


> Washington will not bid. It will most likely be LA.
> 
> After 2 disastrous bids with NYC and Chicago, the US might want to go back to somewhere safe like LA. LA will heavily emphasize that without them stepping in for 1984, the Olympics might not be where it is today, not to mention the wealth of venues and infrastructure built since they last hosted.
> 
> Washington will most likely be plagued with the fact that several jurisdictions will have to oversee the organization of such a games, not to mention the temptation to give some events to Baltimore, therefore lacking the compactness an Olympics should ideally give.


Eww...I'd rather have DC be the host. World class venues, transportation systems already built, the history, the culture...who wouldn't want the games here?

No offense, but L.A. is played out and seems fake too me.


----------



## Lord David (May 23, 2009)

^^ And what does LA have? It has far more than it did in 1984, that's for sure.

There's a rapid transit rail network that wasn't around in 1984. There's several recently built venues that wasn't around in 1984.

There's considerably more.

And it has the main stadium already there (just needing upgrades), unlike Washington DC which would need to build theirs.

LA is clearly the safe bid and could celebrate it's anniversary too. Washington DC is a little too risky.


----------



## swifty78 (Nov 10, 2002)

I saw on Gamesbids.com that Budapest Hungary is interested, one of the most successful Olympic nations to have never hosted.


----------



## nbcee (Mar 2, 2013)

swifty78 said:


> I saw on Gamesbids.com that Budapest Hungary is interested, one of the most successful Olympic nations to have never hosted.


You can drop the "one of" part if we only look at the summer games 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/All-time_Olympic_Games_medal_table


----------



## Calvin W (Nov 5, 2005)

Lord David said:


> Washington will not bid. It will most likely be LA.
> 
> After 2 disastrous bids with NYC and Chicago, the US might want to go back to somewhere safe like LA. LA will heavily emphasize that without them stepping in for 1984, the Olympics might not be where it is today, not to mention the wealth of venues and infrastructure built since they last hosted.
> 
> Washington will most likely be plagued with the fact that several jurisdictions will have to oversee the organization of such a games, not to mention the temptation to give some events to Baltimore, therefore lacking the compactness an Olympics should ideally give.


You do know that Baltimore and Washington are literally a stones throw away from each other don't you? 63km to be exact. Sydney to Blacktown is labelled as 42 km so not much shorter in distance....


----------



## swifty78 (Nov 10, 2002)

nbcee said:


> You can drop the "one of" part if we only look at the summer games
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/All-time_Olympic_Games_medal_table


I thought Hungary would have been good with Winter Olympics, I guess not.


----------



## nbcee (Mar 2, 2013)

swifty78 said:


> I thought Hungary would have been good with Winter Olympics, I guess not.


Well, with our climate and lack of high mountains... :dunno:


----------



## swifty78 (Nov 10, 2002)

Not even the indoor events? Oh well, least you guys do well in the Summer games


----------



## nbcee (Mar 2, 2013)

swifty78 said:


> Not even the indoor events? Oh well, least you guys do well in the Summer games


We've got all six of our winter medals in figure skating so that can be considered _something_. But all in all competitive winter sports are not in our focus. Maybe ice hockey is an exception and we're the 18th-20th best in the world - but only 16 teams can qualify for the WC and 12 for the Olympics.


----------



## swifty78 (Nov 10, 2002)

2 of our winter medals have been from indoor events and the rest up in the mountains, wasn't til 1994 when we won our first winter medal and 2002 til the national anthem was played for the first time. No golds in Sochi but 3 medals is still good for a country known for summer


----------



## Lord David (May 23, 2009)

Calvin W said:


> You do know that Baltimore and Washington are literally a stones throw away from each other don't you? 63km to be exact. Sydney to Blacktown is labelled as 42 km so not much shorter in distance....


Blacktown hosted Baseball, Prelims and Softball, and several training venues.

Using Baltimore, you'd be tempted to have way more venues in that city other than Football Preliminaries and their major arena.

The use of Baltimore isn't necessary to any extent other than additional accommodation. The Washington Metropolitan Area is more than sufficient and has some good existing venues already.

A Washington DC bid should ideally be very compact, other than football preliminary venues and the sailing venue.

That's the only way it can compete with major world cities.


----------



## Calvin W (Nov 5, 2005)

Lord David said:


> Blacktown hosted Baseball, Prelims and Softball, and several training venues.
> 
> Using Baltimore, you'd be tempted to have way more venues in that city other than Football Preliminaries and their major arena.
> 
> ...


Compact by your rules? You would exclude 5 million people in the Baltimore Region to have a compact Olympics? WTF? Baltimore has excellent facilities that can be used for a wide range of sports, but you would keep it compact and waste hundreds of million on redundant facilities. 

Hmmm? lets go for real compact. But along that lines Sydney should exclude the western suburbs, Melbourne should exclude Geelong....


----------



## 1772 (Aug 18, 2009)

What do you guys think of Nice, France as a host city? 
Naturally not in the middle of summer, but rather middle of september? 

It's a pretty big city in a big region; alot of infrastructure and alot of hotel rooms available.


----------



## Lord David (May 23, 2009)

Calvin W said:


> Compact by your rules? You would exclude 5 million people in the Baltimore Region to have a compact Olympics? WTF? Baltimore has excellent facilities that can be used for a wide range of sports, but you would keep it compact and waste hundreds of million on redundant facilities.
> 
> Hmmm? lets go for real compact. But along that lines Sydney should exclude the western suburbs, Melbourne should exclude Geelong....


Melbourne didn't include any venues in Geelong for it's 1996 bid. It probably won't again (other than Kardinia Park Stadium) if we were to bid for 2024.

You keep a Washington bid compact because you're dealing with multiple jurisdictions, which makes organization a hassle. But more importantly, you're bidding against major cities, you need to show more strengths. Being compact is one of them against say the likes of Paris or Berlin.

As for Nice, it will be Lille 2004 all over again. A regional bid based in a 2nd tier French city. Sure, you can claim you have a lot of existing infrastructure right there, but just face the facts, it's Paris or nothing.


----------



## swifty78 (Nov 10, 2002)

Are Paris bidding yet? All I seen for possible bids is Hamburg, Berlin, Budapest and LA?


----------



## narkelion (Sep 28, 2012)

And Rome, as far as I know.


----------



## CollegeBoy (May 10, 2014)

Lord David said:


> You keep a Washington bid compact because you're dealing with multiple jurisdictions, which makes organization a hassle. But more importantly, you're bidding against major cities, you need to show more strengths. Being compact is one of them against say the likes of Paris or Berlin.


Do you realize that you have sufficient venues in the surrounding area that will be able to host events? Have you even been to Washington D.C.? If you have, you'd realize that the city cannot accommodate the many venues that would be required.


----------



## GEwinnen (Mar 3, 2006)

1772 said:


> What do you guys think of Nice, France as a host city?
> Naturally not in the middle of summer, but rather middle of september?
> 
> It's a pretty big city in a big region; alot of infrastructure and alot of hotel rooms available.


Nice is very nice, but too small for the Olympic Summer Games!
No chance to get it, even Paris tried so many times and wasn't successful.


----------



## ReNaHtEiM (Jul 15, 2013)

Nice is the go to option for the next french WOG bid. This city just kicks ass in every possible way.
After visiting almost 80 cities in over 20 countries, Nice is easily in my top three (besides Barcelona and Melbourne).
:cheers:


----------



## George_D (Aug 28, 2012)

some friends are anxious to exclude Paris at all means i see....


----------



## Knitemplar (Aug 16, 2008)

NIce? R u guys kidding? They held the OC of last year's _Jeux de la Francophonie_ in a public square, Place Messina -- and they expect to be taken seriously for an Olympics?? In that case, I'd put in Rennes or Rouen!! :lol:


----------



## Lord David (May 23, 2009)

CollegeBoy said:


> Do you realize that you have sufficient venues in the surrounding area that will be able to host events? Have you even been to Washington D.C.? If you have, you'd realize that the city cannot accommodate the many venues that would be required.


Which is why the Washington DC metro area would be used. 

Calvin W, was proposing to include Baltimore, which isn't really necessary (other than say football preliminaries and sailing and perhaps Baltimore Arena (old or new, for either Handball or Volleyball finals), which would probably be elsewhere anyways).

College Park would probably be the extent of any Washington DC Metro bid. Wasn't the fact that Washington DC's 2012 bid was too spread out (including Baltimore) was one of the reasons it wasn't selected? Over NYC and even San Francisco (US domestic bid race runner up)?


----------



## ReNaHtEiM (Jul 15, 2013)

Knitemplar said:


> NIce? R u guys kidding? They held the OC of last year's _Jeux de la Francophonie_ in a public square, Place Messina -- and they expect to be taken seriously for an Olympics?? In that case, I'd put in Rennes or Rouen!! :lol:



Pretty weak argumentation.

Btw a brand new stadium is already in place for the OC.


----------



## Lord David (May 23, 2009)

^^ What Nice? What stadium are they proposing?

Lille proposed to expand an existing stadium to 60,000+ seats, with something like 72,000 for ceremonies using ground level seating!


----------



## ReNaHtEiM (Jul 15, 2013)

Not proposing, it was already finished last year.

Allianz Riviera

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1142191&page=25

You don't need a stadium that big for the WOG ceremonies.

And who the **** wants to go to Lille. That's like Germany would bid for the Summer Games with Dortmund instead of Berlin just because their stadium is bigger.


----------



## Lord David (May 23, 2009)

^^ Oh. I thought this was all in relation to a Nice Summer Olympics, which is absurd. That's why I brought up the Lille reference.

Lille bid for 2004. I got a digital copy of the absurd bid books. It was supposed to be a regional bid.

A somewhat semi-professional bid book after Paris' attempt in 1992. The mix of mid 90's 3D renders and artists' sketches and some use of photographs.

They didn't make it to the candidate stage of course.

And the French were logical enough to go with Paris 2008 and 2012.


----------



## mvcg66b3r (Sep 16, 2011)

Lord David said:


> ^^ Oh. I thought this was all in relation to a Nice Summer Olympics, which is absurd. That's why I brought up the Lille reference.
> 
> Lille bid for 2004. I got a digital copy of the absurd bid books. It was supposed to be a regional bid.
> 
> ...


Lille would never get a Summer Olympics, because Lille's Metropole stadium has that infamous "broken back"/"double bend" track which doesn't meet Olympic standards. A new stadium would need to be built - or at least a new "regular" track.

When Helsinki's Olympic Stadium was renovated, they put in a "double bend" track. Then they hosted the European Championships, and we know how that turned out to be.


----------



## ReNaHtEiM (Jul 15, 2013)

Lord David said:


> ^^ Oh. I thought this was all in relation to a Nice Summer Olympics, which is absurd. That's why I brought up the Lille reference.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Of course Paris is the obvious choice for Summer Olympics. Everything else would be plain stupid.


----------



## 1772 (Aug 18, 2009)

GEwinnen said:


> Nice is very nice, but too small for the Olympic Summer Games!
> No chance to get it, even Paris tried so many times and wasn't successful.


I suppose you're right, but then again; is the current trend going to keep on escalating? That only the biggest cities able to spend trillions will be eligble? 

I'm thinking there could be a backlash; when only dictatorial regimes (no, I'm not saying the UK is a dictatorial regime  ) will be able to spend these astronomical amounts of money, a reversal and going back to spending less shouldn't be impossible.


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*Tokyo's 2020 Olympics: Back to the future*
*The Economist*

It's difficult to match central Tokyo’s gleaming plantation of concrete spires today with grainy images of the rickety capital in 1959. Still rebuilding from America’s wartime firebombing, Japan’s capital stunned the world by winning the right to host the 1964 Olympics. The city had miles of bad roads and few decent hotels. Only a fifth of its residents had flush toilets. Pollution was so bad that oxygen cylinders were sold in vending machines. Yet it engineered one of the greatest urban transformations in history, going from a beat-up Asian megalopolis to a first-world city in five years.

Another Great Leap Forward is planned ahead of the Tokyo Olympics in 2020. The governor of Tokyo, Yoichi Masuzoe, has pledged to make it the planet’s number one city, using the games as a launch pad. In addition to 22 new Olympic venues, the plans include new roads and railway lines, a huge waterfront redevelopment and rebuilding chunks of the city centre. But this ambitious makeover has triggered withering criticism. “We are no longer in 1964,” says Kengo Kuma, one of Japan’s most revered architects. He calls plans to replicate the concrete-and-steel era of Japan’s first Olympics a “nightmare.” 

The fight between two competing visions of Tokyo’s future is symbolised by plans to refurbish the 1964 Olympic Stadium. At nearly 290,000 square meters, the new facility would have been by far the biggest in the history of the games. And it would have completely overwhelmed the Jingu-Gaien neighborhood, one of the few large expanses of green in the city centre, said Fumihiko Maki, another top architect. The criticism forced Zaha Hadid, the stadium’s London-based designer, to announce a scaled-down version this summer. But the old stadium still sits gutted and empty, awaiting a final decision before demolition.

A group of designers says even rethinking the centrepiece of the games does not go far enough. Team Timberize, a non-profit organisation, wants all the new Olympic facilities to be built with wood. A squad of 100 architects and designers has made scale models of the stadiums and Olympic village for an exhibition next week. Japan can no longer act like it’s still the 20th century, says Atsushi Yagi, a director of Team Timberize. It must think like the mature city it is, he says.

Disquiet over construction plans has been heightened by growing concerns about cost. Estimates for the stadium refurbishment have more than doubled as construction and labour costs have soared under Abenomics, Japan’s bid to end years of deflation. City officials revealed recently that this year’s consumption-tax hike of 3% was not even factored into the original budget. Cost concerns may now force some venues out of the expensive city to the far-flung suburbs.

The 1964 event cost many times more than its predecessor in Rome four years earlier, and added to the Olympics’ spendthrift reputation—not a single games since then has met its cost target. The Tokyo Olympics also triggered the start of Japan’s addiction to bond issuance, which continues unabated today. Tokyo’s original estimate of ¥409 billion ($3.7 billion) for the games now looks unrealistic to most critics. If, as some expect, Abenomics runs out of steam, the city faces a painful post-games hangover.


----------



## redspork02 (May 7, 2005)

Another good example of why cities feel the olympic games are not worth the high costs. If this keeps up, cities with tight budgets and already built arenas will be favored for 2024.....

http://deadspin.com/nobody-wants-to-...ium=socialflow

*Norway's ruling party just voted against funding Oslo's 2022 Winter Olympics bi*d

Norway's ruling party just voted against funding Oslo's 2022 Winter Olympics bid, essentially forcing the city to drop out of the race. It's just the latest in a long series of cities and countries who have given an emphatic "no" to hosting the Olympic quagmire.


In a non-binding referendum in February, 55.9 percent of Norwegians said they didn't want the Games. "There must be major changes in the IOC before I can help to support an Olympic application," said Tromsø Mayor Jens Johan Hjort.

Stoking some of that anger was the IOC's list of demands for an Oslo bid, which included a cocktail reception with Norway's king, with the tab on either the royal family or the Norwegian Olympic Committee. Among the IOC's other demands:

Cars and drivers for IOC members, with special dedicated highway lanes
Street lights synchronized to prioritize IOC traffic
Separate airport entrance for IOC members
Hotel mini-bars must have only Coca-Cola products
Samsung phones for all IOC members
All meeting rooms must be kept at exactly 68 degrees.
All furniture must have "Olympic appearance."
"IOC members will be received with a smile on arrival at hotel"
Oslo joins a decorated list of municipalities that have declined to pursue Olympic bids, or dropped out of the running after residents voted against it. Invariably, each blamed the rising cost and invisible benefits of hosting the Olympics. Among those who withdrew are Krakow, Poland; Stockholm, Sweden; Munich, Germany; Davos/St. Moritz, Switzerland; and Lviv, Ukraine, which dropped out just before the IOC selected three finalists (the only three cities remaining).

With Oslo out, it's down to Beijing, China, and Almaty, Kazakhstan. The vote will be held on July 31, 2015, assuming one or both candidate cities don't drop out before then.


----------



## scolls (Mar 26, 2009)

IThomas said:


> *Tokyo's 2020 Olympics: Back to the future*
> *The Economist*
> 
> It's difficult to match central Tokyo’s gleaming plantation of concrete spires today with grainy images of the rickety capital in 1959. Still rebuilding from America’s wartime firebombing, Japan’s capital stunned the world by winning the right to host the 1964 Olympics. The city had miles of bad roads and few decent hotels. Only a fifth of its residents had flush toilets. Pollution was so bad that oxygen cylinders were sold in vending machines. Yet it engineered one of the greatest urban transformations in history, going from a beat-up Asian megalopolis to a first-world city in five years.
> ...


This was an interesting read. Detroit was the runner up in 1964. Amazing how the two cities went in two completely opposite directions.


----------



## Kenni (Jul 26, 2007)

CollegeBoy said:


> Eww...I'd rather have DC be the host. World class venues, transportation systems already built, the history, the culture...who wouldn't want the games here?
> 
> No offense, but L.A. is played out and seems fake too me.


*Eew? *:lol: By 2024 LA will have a better transportation system than DC. 
*World class venues? *Where are they in DC? LA has them, and can build them without any trouble.
*The history? *What history? National history? Olympic history?

How can LA be played? When every time it has hosted the Olympics it has been a total success and has revolutionized them in many ways?

Where was the Olympic fanfare born? (1984) And used ever since.

The medal ceremony with podiums, flag and anthem? (1932)

LA is the surest, safest, spot-on bet always, always. It always bids, the USOC just simply wanted to give other cities a chance, and look at the mess they made. Of course, it was the right thing to do.

It's in the city's blood, it isn't even complicated for LA like in other cities, with bureaucracy, money issues etc. When it comes to the Olympics, it's second nature here, and of course, then there's the weather and location.


----------



## GEwinnen (Mar 3, 2006)

Kenni said:


> Where was the Olympic fanfare born? (1984) And used ever since.


Huh? Never heard it during the following games (beside Atlanta 1996)!

1988 Seoul olympic fanfare:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2zpp06jA8f4

1992 Barcelona:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XCMpg7SSPy8

2000 Sydney:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=46c4E1qwpsQ

No olympic fanfares 2004, 2008 and 2012!

Anyway, I like the John Williams theme, the second best was the Munich fanfare march from 1972:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JvmG6sV7nFk


----------



## Kenni (Jul 26, 2007)

GEwinnen said:


> Huh? Never heard it during the following games (beside Atlanta 1996)!
> 
> 1988 Seoul olympic fanfare:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2zpp06jA8f4
> ...


That's what I meant, none of those have become "symbolic" of the Olympics. And those were likely in response to the LA 84 successful theme...it looks like they gave up recently. :lol:

Only this one:

*LA 1984 Olympics Theme*


----------



## Kenni (Jul 26, 2007)

By the way...



Jim856796 said:


> According to swimswam.com, the site has a map depicting a preliminary venue plan for the Los Angeles 2024 bid. The plan calls for a primary cluster in Downtown Los Angeles and three satellite clusters in the Westside, Avalon, and the Harbor.
> 
> Archery: Drake Stadium
> Athletics: Los Angeles Memorial Coliseum
> ...


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

Reading on Twitter that French PM has said no to a 2024 bid, backing the 2025 Expo bid instead. Since I don't speak French, is this accurate? Can any of our French members verify this?


----------



## ReNaHtEiM (Jul 15, 2013)

Oh come on. Why now you stupid m*****f***er?

It wasn't that easy for a loooong time to get the SOG's (last time in Europe 12 years ago, centenary of the 1924 Games, and only one serious contender). 

And the worst about all this is, that almost every venue is already in place. Seriously, apart from an Aquatics Center there is nothing new to construct. 

But they prefer a friggin' fair.:gaah:

If LA drops out as well i fear we will see the 2024 Games in Doha, Dubai, or Baku prob.^^


----------



## GEwinnen (Mar 3, 2006)

In 2024 it will be 28 years! Even the LA Olympics are just 40 years ago in 2024.


----------



## George_D (Aug 28, 2012)

GEwinnen said:


> In 2024 it will be 28 years! Even the LA Olympics are just 40 years ago in 2024.


for Paris is 100 years!!


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

And none of this matters much. You need the right bid at the right time. The US may prove to have it.


----------



## weava (Sep 8, 2007)

GEwinnen said:


> To be honest, it is time for Paris!
> 
> My list of "justice":
> 
> ...


The EU just had it in 2012, literally a 3 hour train ride from Paris, it's not like the French citizens haven't been able to go watch the games in person easily/cheaply having 1992 games just across from their border and the 2004 games a cheap flight away. San Fransico is 4,000 Km from Atlanta. Paris is closer to both Barcelona and London than Atlanta is to NYC or Boston. If Paris gets 2024 and the US/North America next gets 2028 or later, that would literally mean the EU gets a 4th games in a 32 year span while North America is on a 32 year span without any games....


----------



## GEwinnen (Mar 3, 2006)

The EU is a federation of independant nations with different languages and different cultures AND different NOC's, they all have the right to bid!
Did you ever heard the EU-Anthem being played during an opening ceremony in the European Union?


----------



## CollegeBoy (May 10, 2014)

GEwinnen said:


> The EU is a federation of independant nations with different languages and different cultures AND different NOC's, they all have the right to bid!
> Did you ever heard the EU-Anthem being played during an opening ceremony in the European Union?


I think you missed the point entirely.


----------



## sweet-d (Jul 20, 2010)

We also need to come to an agreement that its just way too early for another Olympics in Europe. 2004 and 2012 Summer Olympics were in Europe its time to let another continent host. My money is on Durban.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

swifty78 said:


> I've got a soft spot for Budapest if they run


Hungary has a strong summer Olympics tradition. It's hard for small countries to stage them these days though.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

CollegeBoy said:


> I think you missed the point entirely.


I don't think he did. He's saying that the US is a country just like France or Germany. When it does come back to America, it has to be another country in it besides the United States because the United States just had it in 1996.

With Brazil hosting in 2016, that leaves Mexico, Canada, and Argentina as the only other viable host nations in America.


----------



## Manitopiaaa (Mar 6, 2006)

weava said:


> The EU just had it in 2012, literally a 3 hour train ride from Paris, it's not like the French citizens haven't been able to go watch the games in person easily/cheaply having 1992 games just across from their border and the 2004 games a cheap flight away. San Fransico is 4,000 Km from Atlanta. Paris is closer to both Barcelona and London than Atlanta is to NYC or Boston. If Paris gets 2024 and the US/North America next gets 2028 or later, that would literally mean the EU gets a 4th games in a 32 year span while North America is on a 32 year span without any games....


Agree 1000%. This idea that the EU gets the games every 8 years is insane. Italy's the size of New Mexico, France is smaller than Texas, Germany is smaller than Montana and England is smaller than North Carolina. The idea that these 4 countries get to cycle through the games while the US has to wait 30+ years is absurd. 

Not to mention: 
France + Italy + United Kingdom + Germany + Spain: 316 million people
United States of America: 320 million people

The US should get the games as much as those other 5 countries combined imo. Population is the same and wealth/ability to host the Olympics is the same. The only difference is that Europe is 50+ jurisdictions and the US is just 1.


----------



## Manitopiaaa (Mar 6, 2006)

isaidso said:


> I don't think he did. He's saying that the US is a country just like France or Germany. When it does come back to America, it has to be another country in it besides the United States because the United States just had it in 1996.
> 
> With Brazil hosting in 2016, that leaves Mexico, Canada, and Argentina as the only other viable host nations in America.


Canada hosted in 2010. So based on your argument it's just as undeserving of the Olympic games as the US. Argentina has major financial issues and Mexico has major security issues. None have the ability to host. So the question is: who is more deserving to host the Olympics: Canada which hosted in 2010 and has 35 million people or the United States which last hosted in 2002 and has 320+ million people. And, yes, the Winter Olympics do count. That's why Toronto pulled its 2012 bid: http://web.archive.org/web/20061014134427/http://evalu8.org/staticpage?page=review&siteid=2833


----------



## George_D (Aug 28, 2012)

Manitopiaaa said:


> Agree 1000%. This idea that the EU gets the games every 8 years is insane. Italy's the size of New Mexico, France is smaller than Texas, Germany is smaller than Montana and England is smaller than North Carolina. The idea that these 4 countries get to cycle through the games while the US has to wait 30+ years is absurd.
> 
> Not to mention:
> France + Italy + United Kingdom + Germany + Spain: 316 million people
> ...


1. There is no rule in IOC that countries awarded olympics regarding their population
2. Suppose it works like the example you propose, then China: 1.367 billon people so China should get the games as much as 4 times more than USA. 
3. The same for India (1.262 billion)


----------



## NatFan9 (Oct 24, 2014)

If it can't be my home city of Washington that hosts, I would want to see Istanbul or Dubai give it a shot.

But I completely agree with weava, the EU should not get to host yet again. Just because it's not in your home country doesn't mean its not easily accessible, especially with the EU's border control. You can take a day trip to another country by train while in Western Europe, but for most Americans, the nearest international border is a full day's drive. Granted none of the USOC's bid cities are very centrally located like, say Chicago, Dallas, or Denver, but it's still better than flying to an entirely different country.


----------



## ReNaHtEiM (Jul 15, 2013)

The EU is not a country. How often do we have to repeat that until you understand it!?!?


----------



## NatFan9 (Oct 24, 2014)

I'm not saying its a country. What I'm saying is that, as a *region* roughly similar in size to the United States, it should host roughly the same number of games as the United States. Its not about "national pride," its about transportation to and from the games. And with the economics of the Olympics the way they are now, its probably better for a European if his/her country does not host, but a neighboring one does. They can still go to the games and cheer on their country but the country won't be saddled with the financial losses. From what I've read, the Olympics have not been profitable ventures lately.


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

NatFan9 said:


> I'm not saying its a country. What I'm saying is that, as a *region* roughly similar in size to the United States, it should host roughly the same number of games as the United States.


A region of roughly similar in size with over double the population. Hence why equating Olympic hosting 'fairness' with country vs region size is a non starter.


----------



## NatFan9 (Oct 24, 2014)

SE9 said:


> A region of roughly similar in size with over double the population. Hence why equating Olympic hosting 'fairness' with country vs region size is a non starter.


Why should the population of a region be a factor though? It doesn't make the distance to cities any closer or farther. The only time I can think population should have any relevance is on the local level in order to ensure a city has the infrastructure to handle the thousands of visitors descending upon it for those two weeks.

But even if we did say population played a role, if Europe is awarded 2024, that will have been the continent's 4th Olympics since 1992 Barcelona, while America will have only hosted once in that same time span, which still outweighs your "double the population" balance.


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

NatFan9 said:


> Why should the population of a region be a factor though? It doesn't make the distance to cities any closer or farther. The only time I can think population should have any relevance is on the local level in order to ensure a city has the infrastructure to handle the thousands of visitors descending upon it for those two weeks.
> 
> But even if we did say population played a role, if Europe is awarded 2024, that will have been the continent's 4th Olympics since 1992 Barcelona, while America will have only hosted once in that same time span, which still outweighs your "double the population" balance.


Didn't say it is either. Otherwise it's China and India being treated 'unfairly' by that logic.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Manitopiaaa said:


> Canada hosted in 2010. So based on your argument it's just as undeserving of the Olympic games as the US. Argentina has major financial issues and Mexico has major security issues. None have the ability to host. So the question is: who is more deserving to host the Olympics: Canada which hosted in 2010 and has 35 million people or the United States which last hosted in 2002 and has 320+ million people. And, yes, the Winter Olympics do count. That's why Toronto pulled its 2012 bid: http://web.archive.org/web/20061014134427/http://evalu8.org/staticpage?page=review&siteid=2833


Except the IOC don't see it that way. They treat the summer and winter Olympics as different events. Cortina d'Ampezzo and Rome being 4 years apart being just one of many examples of that. Hosting both events close together is just seen as far harder to win; that's what that article is about. It's wiser to spread them apart at least a decade. Competition is fiercer today and cities/countries bid when they think they have the best chance of winning. 

They also aren't as simplistic in their thinking to base their decisions on population statistics. If they did, countries wouldn't develop bids they'd just send the IOC a letter telling them how many people live in their country. But alas, I already know you think what you think and this discussion will just go round in circles for the next 100 years so I'll move on.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

George_D said:


> 1. There is no rule in IOC that countries awarded olympics regarding their population
> 2. Suppose it works like the example you propose, then China: 1.367 billon people so China should get the games as much as 4 times more than USA.
> 3. The same for India (1.262 billion)


He's been making the same argument for years and will be making the same one 20 years from now. You're hitting your head against a brick wall. :|


----------



## S.T.Y AP (Jan 7, 2009)

Kenni said:


> Very difficult. New York already has a big target on their back, they would probably end up spending 3 times more on security than on the Olympics itself.
> They don't have the room, and they would be astronomically expensive.


Why security? I don't understand |:


----------



## GTR66 (Aug 3, 2010)

S.T.Y AP said:


> Why security? I don't understand |:


New York City would be every terrorists dream to be able to get a successful terrorist attack off. Ever since 9/11 security has been stepped up at an unbelievable level.


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

Kenni said:


> Very difficult. New York already has a big target on their back, they would probably end up spending 3 times more on security than on the Olympics itself.


Security is a big black hole for host cities and it's money they won't get back, but that's an over exaggeration. I think New York's security budget would likely be comparable to London's given the similar security concerns and size of both cities. Anything up to £1bn probably. A lot of money, yes, but even close to three times the cost of the event.


----------



## CollegeBoy (May 10, 2014)

Trust me, if they hold the games in DC the security budget will be more than London's.


----------



## Kenni (Jul 26, 2007)

RobH said:


> Security is a big black hole for host cities and it's money they won't get back, but that's an over exaggeration. I think New York's security budget would likely be comparable to London's given the similar security concerns and size of both cities. Anything up to £1bn probably. A lot of money, yes, but even close to three times the cost of the event.


Ah, nope. I strongly disagree. They want to "destroy America". "The great Satan". 

New York is New York, it would be a nightmare of security spending. More than London, as mentioned, even Washington would be more than London, now imagine New York.


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

I'm unsure exactly what NYC would _do_ that London didn't though! We had a warship stationed on the Thames and missile launchers placed on top of nearby blocks of flats to the Olympic Park - if anything it was overkill. Not to mention of course securing every site that needed securing. New York probably would be a bigger target (though of course just having an Olympics makes a city a target), but I find it hard to believe NYC would need to mount a much larger security operation than what London implemented. And I'm certain they wouldn't need to mount one that was "multiples" of the rest of the Olympic budget.


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*A "dream" for Rome*








Between dream and reality, Italy looks to 2024. "On December 15, will we announce the bid? Maybe. I don't feel neither to confirm nor deny it" admitted CONI President Giovanni Malagò, in presence of Italy's Prime Minister Matteo Renzi and the Secretary Graziano Delrio, during a ceremony in the Honour Hall of the Italian Olympic Committee. Matteo Renzi said: "Write down this date: December 15, an important day. We are working with CONI because we have some dreams in the drawer". 

Later, in an interview with national radio RTL 102.5, Renzi added: "It will be a great project for Italy. In the coming months I have to fix some things: if we make the reform on tax and public administration, we'll able to make Olympics in an easy way".









link 1-2​


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

^^
According to last news, if Rome will not obtain Olympics 2024, Trento could consider to make a bid for Winter Games 2026.

Even Milan could do the same, I think.


----------



## Kenni (Jul 26, 2007)

RobH said:


> I'm unsure exactly what NYC would _do_ that London didn't though! We had a warship stationed on the Thames and missile launchers placed on top of nearby blocks of flats to the Olympic Park - if anything it was overkill. Not to mention of course securing every site that needed securing. New York probably would be a bigger target (though of course just having an Olympics makes a city a target), but I find it hard to believe NYC would need to mount a much larger security operation than what London implemented. And I'm certain they wouldn't need to mount one that was "multiples" of the rest of the Olympic budget.


If you don't see it, then I can't say more. It's futile. 

Anyways,  on this 2024 subject I am very biased.


----------



## CollegeBoy (May 10, 2014)

Kenni said:


> If you don't see it, then I can't say more. It's futile.
> 
> Anyways,  on this 2024 subject I am very biased.


Who isn't? :lol:


----------



## redspork02 (May 7, 2005)

*Germany announces plan to bid on 2024 Olympics*
By Marissa Payne
http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs...rmany-announces-plan-to-bid-on-2024-olympics/









The last time Germany hosted the Summer Olympics was in 1972, when swimmer Mark Spitz, right, competed in Munich, and Palestinian terrorists took Israeli athletes hostage. (AP Photo/File)

With just two cities, Beijing and Almaty, Kazakhstan, left fighting for the the 2022 Winter Olympics, one might think the 2024 Summer Olympics might also be struggling to find willing hosts. But that’s not the case at all. The 2024 bid was already strong with four U.S. cities — Boston, Los Angeles, San Francisco and Washington, D.C. — in the running. And on Tuesday, the executive board of Germany’s Olympic Committee joined the scrum and threw both Berlin and Hamburg in the running, as well.

“We are utterly convinced that this presents a great opportunity for both a city and German sports in general Olympic Committee President Alfons Hormann told Deutche Welle, adding that “the Olympic project can and will be good for our country.”

The German contingent has a backup plan in case 2024 doesn’t work out, too. The country will simply go for the 2028 Summer Olympics instead.

Ironically, Germany put forth Munich for the 2022 Winter Olympics, but ultimately dropped out of the running after gauging the public’s interest — or lack thereof, a problem that has plagued numerous bidders in for the 2022 games. Oslo, Stockholm and Krakow, Poland, also dropped out because of public disinterest, The Washington Post’s Matt Bonesteel reports.

One of the reasons for the disinterest comes from the rising costs it takes to host the games. The 2014 Sochi Winter Olympics, for example, cost $51 billion. London’s 2012 Summer Olympics cost $14.5 billion.

“My basic takeaway for any city considering a bid for the Olympics is to run away like crazy,” Victor Matheson, a professor of economics at College of the Holy Cross, told The Washington Post last year.

Germany’s bid is not yet a done deal, however. Tuesday’s decision still needs approval from the committee’s general membership, which it could get on Dec. 6 when the group meets in Dresden, DW reports. After that, the committee will make its decision on which city to push, Berlin or Hamburg.

The IOC is scheduled to announce the location of the 2024 Summer Olympic and Paralympic Games in September 2017.


----------



## redspork02 (May 7, 2005)

*San Francisco puts in chips for 2024 Olympics*
By John Coté Updated 10:16 am, Thursday, November 20, 2014

http://www.sfgate.com/bayarea/artic...s-for-2024-Olympics-5905458.php#photo-7166883

A $350 million “pop-up” stadium in a Brisbane field. Beach volleyball in front of San Francisco City Hall. Table tennis in Chinatown.
San Francisco is officially bidding on the 2024 Olympics, organizers have disclosed to The Chronicle, and their pitch for the Summer Games will focus on the Bay Area’s distinctions, ingenuity and character.

“We have a lot of reverence for the Olympics ... but there may be some ways to modernize the Games or do it a little differently,” said Giants President and CEO Larry Baer, who is leading the bid committee with venture capitalist Steve Strandberg and Olympic gold medal swimmer Anne Warner Cribbs.
Plenty of uncertainty remains, however, including whether improvements to housing, transportation and other infrastructure are worth the cost of hosting the Games.

San Francisco is officially bidding on the 2024 Olympics, organizers have disclosed to The Chronicle, and their pitch for the Summer Games will focus on the Bay Area’s distinctions, ingenuity and character.
“We have a lot of reverence for the Olympics ... but there may be some ways to modernize the Games or do it a little differently,” said Giants President and CEO Larry Baer, who is leading the bid committee with venture capitalist Steve Strandberg and Olympic gold medal swimmer Anne Warner Cribbs.
Plenty of uncertainty remains, however, including whether improvements to housing, transportation and other infrastructure are worth the cost of hosting the Games.


Baer acknowledges that their effort is still in “the first inning,” even after a months-long exploratory process that included meeting with U.S. Olympic officials in July.

Previous attempts to host the 2008, 2012 and 2016 Games fell short. This time around, San Francisco is competing against Los Angeles, Boston and Washington, D.C., for the backing of the U.S. Olympic Committee, which is expected to decide early next year whether to pursue the 2024 Olympics and which city to put forward.
Host named in 2017
If the U.S. Olympic Committee names a city, that candidate would face an international field of competitors. The International Olympic Committee is expected to name the host in 2017.
But there also are recurring questions about whether hosting the modern Olympics is even worth the expense.
The 2008 Summer Olympics in Beijing are estimated to have cost $44 billion. Last winter’s Games in Sochi, Russia, may have cost even more. Last month, Norway withdrew its bid for Oslo to host the 2022 Winter Games, following at least four other cities that dropped out. Munich was considering a bid for that Olympics, but decided against it after voters rejected the idea in a referendum.
“It looks more and more like a boondoggle,” said Andrew Zimbalist, economics professor at Smith College in Massachusetts and author of the upcoming book “Circus Maximus: The Economic Gamble Behind Hosting the Olympics and World Cup.”
“It’s a very difficult calculus to make work for you,” Zimbalist said. “The modern Olympics costs billions and billions of dollars to host. The recent evidence we have is that it does not increase tourism, even during the Games.”

Host cities or countries are often left with large, expensive venues that have little use after the Games have left town and depleted coffers from major transportation and infrastructure projects.
Mindful of those criticisms, the IOC this week released 40 recommendations to shape the future of the Olympic movement. Among them, an emphasis on reducing the bidding cost for cities, embracing sustainability and emphasizing the use of temporary or existing facilities.
Those points align with the San Francisco vision, which relies heavily on existing venues and temporary structures similar to some used in the London 2012 Summer Olympics.

A regional undertaking San Francisco would be the official host city, but putting on the Games would be a regional undertaking. Organizers are looking to use venues like an expanded Moscone Center, the new Levi’s Stadium in Santa Clara, the Earthquakes’ soccer stadium being built in San Jose and Stanford Stadium and Memorial Stadium at UC Berkeley, both recently upgraded.
The proposal for a “Coliseum City” in Oakland, including a new stadium for the Oakland Raiders, could also play a prominent role if that development gets built, Olympic bid organizers said.
The organizers want to build as the centerpiece a temporary stadium on part of a 540-acre parcel just west of Highway 101 along the Caltrain line in Brisbane known as the Baylands. It would hold the Opening and Closing Ceremonies, as well as track and field events.
The Brisbane property is owned by Universal Paragon Corp., which is planning to build office and research facilities as part of a new technology hub, along with an entertainment district, retail and housing. Local bid officials said they were in talks about using the property.
If San Francisco is awarded the Olympics, the current plan is to have the stadium built in the southern portion of the Baylands and then dismantled afterward and replaced with a park. Part of Lennar Urban’s huge development at the nearby Hunters Point and Candlestick Point would provide the Olympic Village for athlete housing.

Costs: $4.5 billion
Private funding from international corporate sponsorships, ticket sales and local sponsorships would cover operating costs that Baer projected at about $4.5 billion.

“Some of this budget could potentially fund and accelerate projects that are in the pipeline for transportation links (and) housing,” Baer said.
Public funds are anticipated to go toward transportation upgrades, including ones already planned, such as the electrification of the Caltrain line and extending it to the Transbay Transit Center now under construction.
Boston has a similar cost projection of $4.5 billion for hosting the 2024 Games, a number Zimbalist dismissed as “a nonsense figure.”

“They don’t know what they’re talking about,” Zimbalist said.
San Franciscans in recent history have been averse to shelling out public dollars for major sporting events. Last year’s America’s Cup was a boon to certain businesses but cost the city $11.5 million, and Mayor Ed Lee was unwilling to make the financial concessions regatta organizers sought to bring back the event.

Olympic bid leaders aren’t touting the Games’ economic benefits, but rather the ability to rally a region around tackling some of its major problems — transportation and housing — while improving San Francisco’s marginalized southeast corner.

“The Olympic Games could give us the economic and civic will to do some things that maybe we should have done a while ago in terms of reconnecting parts of our city,” Strandberg said.
They also just might inspire the next Anne Warner Cribbs, who won a swimming gold in the 1960 Olympics in Rome at age 16.

“Olympians,” said Cribbs, “are just ordinary people who do extraordinary things.”

John Coté is a San Francisco Chronicle staff writer. E-mail: [email protected] Twitter: @johnwcote


----------



## mvcg66b3r (Sep 16, 2011)

redspork02 said:


> The organizers want to build as the centerpiece a temporary stadium on part of a 540-acre parcel just west of Highway 101 along the Caltrain line in Brisbane known as the Baylands. It would hold the Opening and Closing Ceremonies, as well as track and field events.
> 
> If San Francisco is awarded the Olympics, the current plan is to have the stadium built in the southern portion of the Baylands and then dismantled afterward and replaced with a park.


Why can't they just build the main stadium right in the city, where Candlestick Park sits now?


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*Olympics 2024: Milan bid?*

In last days, Italian politics discussed about Olympics 2024, and a possible bid of the Eternal City. Among enthusiasm and controversies, Antonio Rossi, the Sports Councilor of Lombardy Region, said he want the city of Milan as candidate. "On December 15, I will be in Rome and I would like to talk with CONI President Malagò about my idea". 

Antonio Rossi, olympic champion - three gold medals in 1992, 1996 and 2000 - expressed his strong support to hosting Olympics in Italy: "It could contribute for a growth of sports culture". He said that a sports village with new plants should be built in Milan, on the Expo 2015 site.​


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica (Oct 24, 2011)




----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

This 2024 Olympics promotional vid was just released. Boston's US finalist competitors for the candidacy are Los Angeles, San Francisco and Washington DC. A decision by the USOC is expected by the end of the year.


----------



## Basincreek (Mar 10, 2008)

mvcg66b3r said:


> Why can't they just build the main stadium right in the city, where Candlestick Park sits now?


1) The location sucks.

2) They want to redevelop it as a housing project and that would align with using it as the Athletes Village.


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*It's official: Italy is candidated to run for Olympics 2024. Premier Renzi: 'We're here to win'*








Premier Matteo Renzi (39) announced today that Italy will stage a bid to host the 2024 summer Olympics. "We'll run with the spirit of participating of (modern Olympics father Pierre) de Coubertin," Renzi said during a ceremony at the headquarters of the Italian Olympic Committee (CONI). "And we'll run to win, be sure of that". The premier said that the bid will be centred on Rome. Recent changes to International Olympic Committee (IOC) rules make it possible for Olympic host countries to hold events in several places, rather than concentrating them in one city, and spread the huge burden. And for this reason the world could see Olympics 2024 not only in the Eternal City but also Florence, Milan, Naples, Turin, Venice or other great places in Sardinia and Sicily Regions. Italy aims to redeem itself and make of this Olympics an unique experience: will be the bid dossier something of surprising?

Renzi said Italy can "go for gold" if it overcomes the recent resignation that has hit the recession-hit country. "Too often Italy seems resigned (to defeat)," said Renzi. "You can lose, but what's unacceptable is to crouch up and give up on playing the game. "We have what it takes to go for gold," he added, after officially making Italy the first country to officially announce it was running for the 2024 Games. The capital has several positive features to centre a bid on, including the fact that many of the required sports facilities are up and running and would only need upgrading. These include the Stadio Olimpico, the home ground of Lazio and Roma Serie A football teams, which has a running track for athletics, and the pool used for the swimming races at the 2009 world championships. 

Rome's bid to host the 2020 Olympics was dropped in February 2012 by then-premier Mario Monti who said that Italy, could not afford such an expensive venture due to its economic situation. When Renzi suggested in November that the government was ready to back an Olympic bid, some expressed dismay, saying little has changed since. The 2024 host will be chosen by the International Olympic Committee in 2017. The deadline for submission of bids to the IOC is September 2015.

_links 1-2-3_​


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

Well, Rome could've won 2020 if they had government support. A Rome 2024 bid with government support is significant news in this thread and a real contender. Looking forward to seeing which city USOC chooses to bid with (if any). Even if nobody else of significance bids Rome v LA could be quite tasty.


----------



## NatFan9 (Oct 24, 2014)

When is the USOC expected to make its decision?


----------



## Cauê (May 14, 2008)

My candidates of the dreams:

*Rome
Paris
San Francisco (not Los Angeles again)
Cape Town
Barcelona (why not?)*


----------



## GEwinnen (Mar 3, 2006)

Cauê said:


> My candidates of the dreams:
> 
> *
> Barcelona (why not?)*


Why not? Do you know, Barcelona hosted the 1992 edition?
Spain will have to wait at least 80-100 years!


----------



## swifty78 (Nov 10, 2002)

No German city?


----------



## christian17 (Jun 22, 2010)

*2024 Olympic bid will be a two way horserace*

The 2024 Olympic games will either be awarded to an African city or an American city. I doubt the games will head back to Europe after London 2012 or Asia after Beijing 2008. 

We could very well see two countries running in the final round.

South Africa and USA 

Like the IOC has indicated , its for Africa to lose. A credible bid is all that is needed from them to secure the summer games in 2024.


----------



## ReNaHtEiM (Jul 15, 2013)

You just forgot to mention the 2016 Games in America and the 2020 Games in Asia.


----------



## hseugut (May 24, 2011)

Will be for Europe. Paris is an evidence.


----------



## ReNaHtEiM (Jul 15, 2013)

It's either Rome or Paris.
Everything else would be a huge surprise.


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*Group launches campaign to stop San Francisco Olympic hopes*

A local group has just launched a campaign to stop San Francisco's Olympic hopes. The city is one of four lobbying to represent the United States in its bid to host the 2024 summer games. 

"We'll likely be going to the ballot," former San Francisco Supervisor Chris Daly told ABC7 News. 

Daly says the newly formed coalition "SF No 2024 Olympics" will ask voters to demand that no public money be spent on the Olympics, if San Francisco were to host them. 

A letter was sent to the U.S. Olympic Committee and signed by a few neighborhood groups and organizations opposing San Francisco's bid for the 2024 Olympics.

"What we're saying to the Olympics is if you want to come to San Francisco, we want to make sure that the taxpayers aren't left on the hook," Daly said. 

Several studies have been done on how the Olympic Games in host cities have exceeded their budgets. One in particular shows that every game since 1960 has overrun its initial budget by an average of 179 percent. 

Four U.S. cities are bidding for the 2024 Olympics: Boston, Los Angeles, Washington D.C. and San Francisco. 

On Dec. 16, 2014 in Redwood City, all of these cities appeared before the U.S. Olympic Committee.

"I think that today was very clear that the USOC is looking for a partner that will work together with the local, with the big committee, to bring the Olympic Games home to the United States and we think we would be a great choice," Anne Warner Cribbs, with the San Francisco Olympic Bid Committee, said. 

The members leading the bid for San Francisco have said the existence of new venues in the Bay Area would reduce the price tag for hosting the games. On Friday, that group declined to comment on Daly's editorial and demands. 

San Francisco Supervisor John Avalos said San Francisco has been done this road before with the America's Cup.

"When it came to the America's Cup, we expected there was going to be a lot more money raised by the private sector to put on the event and they actually didn't raise as much money as they said they were," Avalos said. 

San Francisco ended up losing more than $11 million. Some are concerned in San Francisco that if the Olympics takes place, it will have an even bigger financial hit if we host the Olympics.


----------



## nothatso (Oct 26, 2013)

ReNaHtEiM said:


> You just forgot to mention the 2016 Games in America


Distance between London and Paris: 453 km
Distance between London and Rome: 1866 km

Distance between San Francisco and Rio de Janiero: 10653 km
Distance between Los Angeles and Rio de Janiero: 10135 km
Distance between Boston and Rio de Janiero: 7797 km
Distance between Washington and Rio de Janiero: 7720 km
Distance between the southernmost point in the continental US (Not even a candidate for hosting Olympics) and Rio de Janiero: 6719 km

Not even comparable. You might as well count Eurasia and Africa as one continental region if you're going to count the Americas as one continental region. It's equally as ridiculous.


----------



## ReNaHtEiM (Jul 15, 2013)

OMG don't start that BS again.
I thought we are over that.

There are only 3 countries in North America but massive amounts of uninhabited wasteland.hno:


----------



## NatFan9 (Oct 24, 2014)

It doesn't matter how inhabited a place is, airplanes fly the same speed over civilization as they do wilderness. A mile is a mile and a kilometer is a kilometer no matter where it is. North America and South America are two different continents who just happen to share a name.


----------



## ReNaHtEiM (Jul 15, 2013)

:bash: :wallbash:

You are pretty new here.
Have a look back at some older pages.
I seriously don't have the time and inclination to go through all that again.


----------



## NatFan9 (Oct 24, 2014)

I've been through this type of argument before on this thread, but if you don't want to state your reasoning, that's fine by me.


----------



## ReNaHtEiM (Jul 15, 2013)

RobH said:


> Haha, this old chesnut again!
> 
> Equating the US with Europe and expecting as many hosting opportunities is stupid. It competes as one country of 300m and tops the medal table because of this.
> 
> ...





NatFan9 said:


> You make some good points that they should not be equal, but I am still going back to saying if Europe gets awarded 2024, it will have been 4 in the 32 years since Barcelona. I get that they should have more, but a 4:1 ratio of Europe to the United States is too much. 3:2 in 32 years could be balanced. But if the US doesnt get 2024, Europe certainly should not get it.





ReNaHtEiM said:


> Bullshit. You just start counting where it suits you.
> You could also start with the 1984 Games that would be 40 years, 2 American Olympics and 3 European ones.





NatFan9 said:


> Ok, lets look at this analytically. There will have been 29 olympic games that actually took place come the end of 2020, provided no world war breaks out and cancels Rio or Tokyo. 2024 will be the 30th.
> 
> Looking at the most recent third, 9 of 29 starting with 1988 Seoul
> 3 in Asia
> ...





ReNaHtEiM said:


> Of course you start with Seoul and not LA.
> But even this chart shows that it's done exactly right.
> 
> The US get more games than any other single country but not more than the respective continents.
> ...


no need to go through that again...
:cheers: ^^


----------



## nothatso (Oct 26, 2013)

ReNaHtEiM said:


> no need to go through that again...
> :cheers: ^^


None of that, in any way, validates your continued insistence that an Olympics in Rio de Janiero, a South American city, somehow should count against the chances of an Olympic Games in a North American city 8 years later.


----------



## ReNaHtEiM (Jul 15, 2013)

I haven't said that. Think before you talk. 
I just said that he didn't mention it.

But it is interesting how the IOC will handle the North/South American case because there is just no precedent.


----------



## NatFan9 (Oct 24, 2014)

Handle it the same way they handle the "Europe/Asia" case, because North and South America are just as much different continents as Europe and Asia.


----------



## ReNaHtEiM (Jul 15, 2013)

Well Mexico(which is already 1/3) is not much different of South America not to mention the ever growing hispanic population in the US especially in the South.

And you definetely haven't been to either Europe or Asia. If you were you would know there are little to no cultural similarities.


----------



## NatFan9 (Oct 24, 2014)

What do cultural similarities have to do with this? We're talking about distance between places. How would the fact that Brazil is Hispanic and the United States has a growing Hispanic population ever factor into an IOC decision? How is it even relevant?


----------



## ReNaHtEiM (Jul 15, 2013)

It's more relevant than distances.

If the Games are held in LA they are still Home Games for all Americans from Seattle to Miami.
Whereas French, German or Italian people don't feel like the Athens or London games were anything close to that. Do I really have to repeat that all over again.
The EU are 28 sovereign states. You should come to terms with that.

Let alone the fact that in Europe which is roughly ⅓ the size of NA there are at least 2 times as many cities capable/worth of hosting an Olympics.


----------



## Kenni (Jul 26, 2007)

Boston? You have got to be f* with me! Wow, congratulations Paris or Rome, it's yours for the taking.


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

So Boston joins the list with Rome  Who is the next??? In meantime, I've made this graph :cheers:


----------



## NatFan9 (Oct 24, 2014)

I love how furious everyone is that Boston is the USOC's pick. As if it's the end of the world that Boston is representing America. Clearly they had to have put together an outstanding bid that will give them a good shot at winning, the USOC has won bids before, they don't have the IQ of a potato.


----------



## Basincreek (Mar 10, 2008)

GEwinnen said:


> Europe was considered as a continent from the beginning of ancient high developed societies thousands of years ago. No doubt about it!


Sure, because racism and imperialism. They needed a rationale to separate themselves from the "savages" of the rest of the world. So they invented the idea of the continent of "Europe" which should never have existed.



Yuri S Andrade said:


> In Latin America, where 2/3 of the inhabitants live, America is widely regarded as one continent, which makes perfectly logic due the geological, historical and demographical homogeinity of it.


History? Culture? A continent is a _landmass_. It matters not how many people live on them or who they are. As I said before South America and North America have only been tenuously connected by the Isthmus of Panama for 5 million years. Eurasia has existed for 375 million years. What's more North America and South America will be separate again soon as they are not moving in the same direction but actually diverging. Eurasia is going nowhere. In fact as Africa plows into it a new supercontinent is being formed. 



Kenni said:


> Boston? You have got to be f* with me! Wow, congratulations Paris or Rome, it's yours for the taking.


You've traveled to the future and seen the bids Paris and Rome put forth? Can you also divulge some sporting event results so I can make money betting?


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

New map


----------



## Manitopiaaa (Mar 6, 2006)

GEwinnen said:


> Wow, I didn't know Boston is bigger than Massachusetts! Must be a massive city, even bigger than the world metropolis of London!
> 
> According to the US Census Buerau Boston has 645,000 inhabitants.
> 
> http://quickfacts.census.gov/qfd/states/25/2507000.html


The Boston metro area takes in all of Rhode Island, part of Connecticut and the majority of New Hampshire. 4,684,299 in the metro area, 8,041,303 in the statistical area (Greater Boston). Who even looks at city proper these days?

Here: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Greater_Boston#Combined_Statistical_Area


----------



## Knitemplar (Aug 16, 2008)

NatFan9 said:


> From what I heard it has the most *sustainable* plan out of the four, .


That's the key word. Boston's universities and colleges would benefit the most. Oddly enough, Philly too had a great collection of fairly prestigious univs and colleges; and cultural centers -- but how come they didn't become a finalist? I think Philly would've been good on the international stage as well. But maybe next time.


----------



## pesto (Jun 29, 2009)

Manitopiaaa said:


> The Boston metro area takes in all of Rhode Island, part of Connecticut and the majority of New Hampshire. 4,684,299 in the metro area, 8,041,303 in the statistical area (Greater Boston). Who even looks at city proper these days?
> 
> Here: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Greater_Boston#Combined_Statistical_Area



Boston: a legend in its own mind. But in all fairness, NY claims 4 states as well.

My favorite goofiness is New Haven which is smugly claimed by both NY and Boston as obviously part of their metros. This seems to imply that Boston is really part of NY's metro.


----------



## pesto (Jun 29, 2009)

Basincreek said:


> Sure, because racism and imperialism. They needed a rationale to separate themselves from the "savages" of the rest of the world. So they invented the idea of the continent of "Europe" which should never have existed.
> 
> History? Culture? A continent is a _landmass_. It matters not how many people live on them or who they are. As I said before South America and North America have only been tenuously connected by the Isthmus of Panama for 5 million years. Eurasia has existed for 375 million years. What's more North America and South America will be separate again soon as they are not moving in the same direction but actually diverging. Eurasia is going nowhere. In fact as Africa plows into it a new supercontinent is being formed.
> 
> ...


Your geography gets an A but not so much for Boston's chances. It's a sacrificial lamb. I only hope there isn't violence in the upcoming popular outrage for what the political bosses have dumped on them.


----------



## NatFan9 (Oct 24, 2014)

Americans only riot when their sports team wins. Even if Boston hosts I doubt we'll see more than armchair activists vocally protesting.


----------



## potiz81 (Aug 9, 2005)

Sorry my friends in the states, Italy is waiting for more years, USA had the summer games in 1996. And by all means, Rome is a million times more interesting than Boston.


----------



## narkelion (Sep 28, 2012)

potiz81 said:


> Sorry my friends in the states, Italy is waiting for more years, USA had the summer games in 1996. And by all means, Rome is a million times more interesting than Boston.


And, for now, a million times less ready, though.


----------



## potiz81 (Aug 9, 2005)

I dont get your point. Thats why the selection takes place so many years before the games, so every city who fills the criteria to be ready on time. Otherwise the selection for the 2024 games would take place the autumn of 2023.


----------



## narkelion (Sep 28, 2012)

potiz81 said:


> I dont get your point. Thats why the selection takes place so many years before the games, so every city who fills the criteria to be ready on time. Otherwise the selection for the 2024 games would take place the autumn of 2023.


I know that. But I live in Rome, and I know this city too well.

To be ready for 2024 we should start now to work hard, very very hard, to get all the infrastructures ready for the Olympic games. 

And I see no working at all.


----------



## Kenni (Jul 26, 2007)

NatFan9 said:


> I love how furious everyone is that Boston is the USOC's pick. As if it's the end of the world that Boston is representing America. Clearly they had to have put together an outstanding bid that will give them a good shot at winning, the USOC has won bids before, they don't have the IQ of a potato.


Same people who were impressed by Chicago and New York and FAILED miserably.

There's an "East Coast" flavor.


----------



## oritaorighta (Jul 8, 2014)

Knitemplar said:


> -- but how come they didn't become a finalist? I think Philly would've been good on the international stage as well. But maybe next time.


Mayor Nutter sent a letter to the USOC after a study on their own feasibility saying the city was no longer interested. So it wasn't the USOC that didn't choose Philly, Philly didn't choose the USOC.


----------



## Knitemplar (Aug 16, 2008)

oritaorighta said:


> Mayor Nutter sent a letter to the USOC after a study on their own feasibility saying the city was no longer interested. So it wasn't the USOC that didn't choose Philly, Philly didn't choose the USOC.


OK...whichever it was. My point is -- if all things being equal, Philadelphia has more of a size that can comfortably accommodate an OG. I still find Boston core too small and too tight...to the point that 80% of the venues will be spread out over the suburbs. That's really the only point I wanted to make.


----------



## 1a7aro (Jan 9, 2015)

*México City!*


----------



## minsamol (Feb 28, 2010)

Knitemplar said:


> OK...whichever it was. My point is -- if all things being equal, Philadelphia has more of a size that can comfortably accommodate an OG. I still find Boston core too small and too tight...to the point that 80% of the venues will be spread out over the suburbs. That's really the only point I wanted to make.


Core too small??? Really? What about Montreal, Munich, Atlanta or Sydney?


----------



## Knitemplar (Aug 16, 2008)

minsamol said:


> Core too small??? Really? What about Montreal, Munich, Atlanta or Sydney?


Much larger and less compressed as Boston is.


----------



## Manitopiaaa (Mar 6, 2006)

Nouvellecosse said:


> To answer your question, no. People don't say that Toronto has 9 million people. You've misread part of the article (they said the Golden Horseshoe is " not at all far behind" Chicagoland, not that it's bigger), and mis-interpreted the part that your read correctly. It explained right in the article that the common belief is that metro Toronto is about 3 million behind metro Chicago and that people use the population of metro Toronto rather than the Golden Horseshoe to compare it to other cities and therefore didn't understand how the two regions compare. That's reason there's an article in a news blog that breaks down the issue in the first place.
> 
> If people actually went by the Golden Horse population to define metropolitan Toronto, then this wouldn't have been "news."


The news was that Toronto passed Chicago in terms of city proper population (2,707,120 vs. 2,791,140). The rest just provided backdrop on whether Toronto was actually bigger than Chicago. If the Golden Horseshoe is never associated with Toronto's size, why does its population even feature in the article?


----------



## Bobby3 (Jun 26, 2007)

CollegeBoy said:


> Do they plan on using Fenway? If so where will the Red Sox play?


Maybe if baseball and softball get back into the Olympics the MLB will take a break for them.


----------



## Schorschico (Nov 26, 2007)

Question for the non-Americans in this forum? In which city are located MIT and Harvard? And Boston College? What about the Country Club where the Ryder Cup was played in 1999?

As far as I know (and I could be wrong) none of the answers are (officially): Boston.

But for anybody who has even been here, it doesn't matter! Trying to define Boston as a city of 500.000 may be correct for bureaucrats, but that is about it. As a tourist, you can take the T (metro, subway) to all these places. You can actually walk to most of them. Looking at a map, anything inside road 95 is the same "thing", and I don't know what that means in terms of numbers, but hardly a small city (town, somebody in this thread called it!).

Boston is also the most sport obsessed city I have ever lived in (and they are a few): Baseball, Football (american), Hockey and Basketball of course, but also running, with the best (I know, relative) marathon in the US, the Head of the Charles with a huge support in rowing (People on different sides of the Charles may not know they are on different cities). Volleyball was invented in Massachusetts, Basketball was invented in Massachusetts. The Ryder Cup was played here (well, almost here). The football (soccer) World Cup was played here.

About international cloud, I don't know how that is defined, but is there any other city with more international students in the world? (honest question). Any other city with the amount of Pharma companies? Start-ups? Hospitals? (The answer is yes, of course, but it is always up there with the best).

With all that, I am not saying it should get the games or not, just that it deserves to be in the same conversations as other names mentioned here. In equal terms. If they make the point of being really "cheap games", they will have my support.


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*South Africa considering nationwide bid for 2024 Olympic and Paralympic Games*

Guateng Province, in which Johannesburg is located, Durban and Pretoria had previously been touted as potential host cities but it now appears South Africa is aiming to create history by staging the first Olympic Games to be held across several parts of the same country. The development appears to be a direct consequence of the International Olympic Committee's (IOC) Agenda 2020 reform process, which opened up the possibility of bids being spread across more than one city to take advantage of existing venues. 

Hoff feels there are many advantages to having an Olympic and Paralympic Games in several different cities and believes South Africa has the necessary understanding to stage the Games after they hosted the FIFA World Cup back in 2010. "One city was quite a problematic approach, because it could potentially bankrupt that city," he said. "A developmental country like South Africa could look at it more comprehensively with several cities - this would be much better for a developmental country. "Based on a really positive 2010 FIFA World Cup, we've got a good understanding of how the country can benefit from hosting major events." 

A presentation to the Government, led by South Africa's IOC member Sam Ramsamy, could be made next week as the country's Parliament is currently in recess. "When Sam Ramsamy came back from Switzerland he reported he is going to make a presentation to the South African Parliament," Hoff added. "Sam will make the presentation and decisions will be taken from there."

Only Rome and Boston have officially announced their intention to stage the 2024 Games, although either Hamburg or Berlin is expected to be confirmed as a German contender soon. Other cities - including Paris, Budapest, Doha and Baku - are still considering whether to enter the race.


----------



## Basincreek (Mar 10, 2008)

GEwinnen said:


> The IOC? They've learned from the Atlanta desaster and won't award the games to cities smaller than 2,000,000 (inner city limits)!
> 
> The IOC rejected Leipzig's bid for the 2012 games, cause the city (550,000) was too small.
> This was the official statement of the evaluation commission for the 2012 games.
> ...


The Atlanta disaster?

The what? Did we watch the same Olympics? Is this another of those fact free memes I see on here so often?



Kenni said:


> Really? you take my figurative venting as fact?


Well, as long as you note that is what it was. 



christian17 said:


> Based on the following facts .
> 
> 1. Durban is bidding for the 2022 Commonwealth Games
> 2. Durban is Africa's sports capital
> ...


Hmm

Gross Domestic Product

Boston| $362 billion
Durban| $46 billion
Rome| $168 billion

But let us continue to pretend Boston is an impoverished and unpopulated backwater that no one has ever heard of.


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*Italy 2024: Renzi, Malagò, Bach at Davos Summit*

On January 21, during a special meeting between Bach (IOC president), Renzi (Italy's Prime Minister), Malagò (Coni President), more details about the Italian bid will be unveiled at Davos summit (Switzerland).

To recruit members of "Italy 2024" project, Malagò and Renzi are planning two different phases: fifteen people for the bid, while on a second phase, whether Italy should host the Olympic Games, other 15 people will be added. Nor politicians or people linked to institutions, but entrepreneurs and creative personalities such as Nerio Alessandri (Technogym) and Giorgio Armani. Some of most famous Italians can drive the country, with the goal to ensure great games: a "fantastic feast" able to involve also the best that Italy has to offer.

In meantime, Matteo Renzi in a cost-saving measure, said the 2024 bid is expected to include venues throughout Italy (so not only Rome). Malagò confirmed the bid committee's budget will be 5 to 10 million euros ($6-$12 million).

Rome, which hosted the 1960 Games, and Boston are the only cities to have announced their bids so far. "I don't fear Boston. I have a huge amount of respect for Boston," Malago said. "We need to consider our rivals, but we've really got to worry about ourselves."


----------



## christian17 (Jun 22, 2010)

*The only bid that everyone is patiently waiting for is from Africa.*

As much as people in America and Europe are getting too excited about the 2024 bid, a bid from South Africa is what everyone is hoping and patiently waiting for. Its now up to the national government to decide. 

Two very big decisions to be made.
1. The 2022 Commonwealth bid
2. The 2024 Olympic bid

Durban looks to be the ideal Olympic city.


----------



## Anubis2051 (Jan 28, 2010)

CollegeBoy said:


> Do they plan on using Fenway? If so where will the Red Sox play?





NatFan9 said:


> Longest road trip in MLB history





CollegeBoy said:


> No doubt, or maybe they play in Montreal for a bit.


The Braves took a 2 week road trip around the games in '96:




> 95	07-19-1996	at Houston Astros	6-7	L	60-35
> 96	07-20-1996	at Houston Astros	1-2	L	60-36
> 97	07-21-1996	at Houston Astros	3-4	L	60-37
> 98	07-22-1996	at St. Louis Cardinals	8-6	W	61-37
> ...


Fulton County was used for Baseball, which, if the games are in Boston, would be nice to have back in the Olympics. 

The Dodgers were actually home for the first two days of the games in 84, but left for a long road trip after. Dodger Stadium was used for Baseball as a non-medal sport.



> 104	07-28-1984	vs Cincinnati Reds	1-0	W	51-53
> 105	07-29-1984	vs Cincinnati Reds	1-0	W	52-53
> 106	07-30-1984	at San Diego Padres	0-12	L	52-54
> 107	07-31-1984	at San Diego Padres	0-1	L	52-55
> ...


----------



## GTR66 (Aug 3, 2010)

I dont think a south american city will bid untill they know how Rio does in 2016. Durban would be a great host city. Its time for the IOC to move from the same countries and move into new areas of the world. ie Durban or some where in Africa once they stabilize or the middle east once they stabilize or south east Asia like Thailand or Indonesia.


----------



## Basincreek (Mar 10, 2008)

christian17 said:


> As much as people in America and Europe are getting too excited about the 2024 bid, a bid from South Africa is what everyone is hoping and patiently waiting for. Its now up to the national government to decide.
> 
> Two very big decisions to be made.
> 1. The 2022 Commonwealth bid
> ...


Until this thread happened if someone had asked me what Durban is I would have guessed a bean based meal from the Middle East.


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

Basincreek said:


> Until this thread happened if someone had asked me what Durban is I would have guessed a bean based meal from the Middle East.


You're not doing much good for the bad stereotype of Americans and their knowledge of geography.

The IOC has been talking up Africa for years, saying if there's an opportunity and a realistic bid they'd like to go there. It's hard to know which way they'd turn in 2024; Boston offers a new American city which may fit the Agenda 2020 mould and would be see a full restoration of relations between the IOC and the US, Rome or Paris would provide the IOC a Games in Europe which after the 2022 race needs reconvincing about the merits of hosting, and Durban has the Africa card which could prove as powerful as Rio's South American card 6 years ago.


----------



## GEwinnen (Mar 3, 2006)

Basincreek said:


> Until this thread happened if someone had asked me what Durban is I would have guessed a bean based meal from the Middle East.



Just one word: embarrassing icard:


----------



## christian17 (Jun 22, 2010)

RobH said:


> You're not doing much good for the bad stereotype of Americans and their knowledge of geography.
> 
> The IOC has been talking up Africa for years, saying if there's an opportunity and a realistic bid they'd like to go there. It's hard to know which way they'd turn in 2024; Boston offers a new American city which may fit the Agenda 2020 mould and would be see a full restoration of relations between the IOC and the US, Rome or Paris would provide the IOC a Games in Europe which after the 2022 race needs reconvincing about the merits of hosting, and Durban has the Africa card which could prove as powerful as Rio's South American card 6 years ago.


I fully agree with you. I really think it will be America vs Africa for the games unless the SA government chooses to focus on more urgent matters. The SA parliament will reconvene next week to make a decision on the bid . "Durban 2022 Commonwealth Games is our sole focus"– SASCOC issued a release to the press today.


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

Haha, SASCOC releases statements all the time, only for government or others to contradict them. They've got form! I'll believe it when it happens.


----------



## GEwinnen (Mar 3, 2006)

christian17 said:


> I really think it will be America vs Africa for the games



Says who?


----------



## Basincreek (Mar 10, 2008)

RobH said:


> You're not doing much good for the bad stereotype of Americans and their knowledge of geography.





GEwinnen said:


> Just one word: embarrassing icard:


I actually have a fairly large knowledge base of geographical knowledge. Nation capital with the highest elevation? I know that. All three mountains considered to be the highest on earth? Know that too. I even knew about Pretoria when most people would think that was an STD. But, seriously, I had never heard of the city of Durban....ever.


----------



## ReNaHtEiM (Jul 15, 2013)

Go away Troll :stupid:


----------



## GEwinnen (Mar 3, 2006)

Basincreek said:


> I actually have a fairly large knowledge base of geographical knowledge. Nation capital with the highest elevation? I know that. All three mountains considered to be the highest on earth? Know that too. I even knew about Pretoria when most people would think that was an STD. But, seriously, I had never heard of the city of Durban....ever.


Do you think Boston is better known in the world? 
I know Boston is on the eastern coast, home of the MIT and the venue of the Boston tea party. That's it!


----------



## GTR66 (Aug 3, 2010)

GEwinnen said:


> Do you think Boston is better known in the world?
> I know Boston is on the eastern coast, home of the MIT and the venue of the Boston tea party. That's it!


Also home to the Boston Red Soxs and the New England Patroits and John Hopkins and a bunch of high end colleges and businesses and more things that i cant think of off the top of my head. Is there a site for people to go check out the possible venues and sites for the olympics if Boston does get it.


----------



## narkelion (Sep 28, 2012)

I'd also say Harvard and Celtics.


----------



## minsamol (Feb 28, 2010)

RobH said:


> You're not doing much good for the bad stereotype of Americans and their knowledge of geography.
> 
> The IOC has been talking up Africa for years, saying if there's an opportunity and a realistic bid they'd like to go there. It's hard to know which way they'd turn in 2024; Boston offers a new American city which may fit the Agenda 2020 mould and would be see a full restoration of relations between the IOC and the US, Rome or Paris would provide the IOC a Games in Europe which after the 2022 race needs reconvincing about the merits of hosting, and Durban has the Africa card which could prove as powerful as Rio's South American card 6 years ago.


Well, I live in Boston but I am from Western Europe. I can tell you that most people in Western Europe wouldn't know where Durban is. Most people would think it is in Australia or New Zeland.


----------



## minsamol (Feb 28, 2010)

GEwinnen said:


> Do you think Boston is better known in the world?
> I know Boston is on the eastern coast, home of the MIT and the venue of the Boston tea party. That's it!


No doubt about that. Top hospitals and schools in the world. Boston is the biotechnology center of the world... ( I don't know if you know much about this.. it sounds like you don't for what you said above).

Sports wise, the Celtics are pretty popular in Europe, where I was born and raised BTW. Red Sox are also famous but prob. not as much as the Celtics.

I can't even tell you one thing about Durban.


----------



## minsamol (Feb 28, 2010)

For those who don't know Boston, I recommend you to watch this cool video. 

116513081


----------



## Schorschico (Nov 26, 2007)

GEwinnen said:


> Do you think Boston is better known in the world?
> I know Boston is on the eastern coast, home of the MIT and the venue of the Boston tea party. That's it!


Why people feel the need to answer silly posts (maybe trolling) diminishing Durban with more silly posts about Boston?. 

These thread needs a quote:

"Better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to speak and to remove all doubt."


----------



## Schorschico (Nov 26, 2007)

GTR66 said:


> Also home to the Boston Red Soxs and the New England Patroits and *John Hopkins* and a bunch of high end colleges and businesses and more things that i cant think of off the top of my head.


Whaaaat?!?!


----------



## GEwinnen (Mar 3, 2006)

narkelion said:


> I'd also say Harvard and Celtics.


Ok, Harvard, but wtf are the Celtics? I know Celtic Glasgow, they are very famous in Europe, but Celtics from Boston?


----------



## Schorschico (Nov 26, 2007)

GEwinnen said:


> Ok, Harvard, but wtf are the Celtics? I know Celtic Glasgow, they are very famous in Europe, but Celtics from Boston?


Obviously you're not a golfer.


----------



## narkelion (Sep 28, 2012)

GEwinnen said:


> Ok, Harvard, but wtf are the Celtics? I know Celtic Glasgow, they are very famous in Europe, but Celtics from Boston?


http://www.nba.com/celtics/

A basketball team. Pretty much famous, I guess.


----------



## ReNaHtEiM (Jul 15, 2013)

I know all these teams... the Bruins, Celtics, Patriots, Red Sox but only because I am interested in American sports in general.

Most people outside NA only know about the Super Bowl, if any.


----------



## NickABQ (Jun 6, 2007)

edit


----------



## christian17 (Jun 22, 2010)

minsamol said:


> No doubt about that. Top hospitals and schools in the world. Boston is the biotechnology center of the world... ( I don't know if you know much about this.. it sounds like you don't for what you said above).
> 
> Sports wise, the Celtics are pretty popular in Europe, where I was born and raised BTW. Red Sox are also famous but prob. not as much as the Celtics.
> 
> I can't even tell you one thing about Durban.


I would like to believe that everyone here knows the full story of Barcelona 92 ?. When people speak of Spain, the first city they think of is Barcelona and that is the true legacy of the 1992 Olympic games, by far the most successful games to date. You may not know of a city called Durban today but when the 2024 games are long gone, Durban will emerge as the new Barcelona of the modern times.

By the way Durban is one of the new 7 wonder cities in the world . 
http://world.new7wonders.com/new7wonders-cities/new7wonders-cities/


----------



## weava (Sep 8, 2007)

GEwinnen said:


> Ok, Harvard, but wtf are the Celtics? I know Celtic Glasgow, they are very famous in Europe, but Celtics from Boston?


Boston Celtics 8.8 million facebook likes
Glasgow Celtics 1.2 million facebook likes


----------



## christian17 (Jun 22, 2010)




----------



## Basincreek (Mar 10, 2008)

ReNaHtEiM said:


> Go away Troll :stupid:


Calling someone a troll who is just being brutally honest about something does not reflect well on you. 

Durban may or not be able to host the games. I have no way of knowing that and I'm not disparaging their ambition. I'm just pointing out that Durban, the brand, has not achieved universal penetration yet. Not that I think branding and recognition are really that important. It will all come down to the details of the bid itself. How much construction will be necessary? How will infrastructure handle it? Does the city have experience with such events? Will the games leave expensive white elephants? Can the local economy bear the cost? What is the geopolitical stability of the region?

Those are the important questions.


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*IOC opens 'invitation phase' for potential 2024 Olympic bids*

After a troubled 2022 race marred by the withdrawal of several candidates, the IOC is bracing for a possible "overwhelming wave" of interest in bidding for the 2024 Olympics. The International Olympic Committee on Thursday launched a new "invitation phase" to work with potential 2024 contenders ahead of the Sept. 15 deadline for formal submission of bids. So far, Rome and Boston are the only declared candidates, and Germany has said it will submit a bid either from Berlin or Hamburg.

The IOC sent letters to all national Olympic bodies laying out the timeline for the bidding process and inviting them to submit questions and discuss their plans with the Swiss-based committee. "I hope we are going to have many interested cities coming in our direction," IOC executive director of the Olympic Games Christophe Dubi said. "Whether it's going to be six, seven, 10, or 25 that will be interested, it's very hard to say at this point." The introduction of a new, preliminary bidding phase was among the resolutions approved by the IOC in December as part of President Thomas Bach's "Olympic Agenda 2020" reform package.

The aim is to allow more flexibility and give countries and cities the chance to work in "partnership" with the IOC to tailor their Olympic plans to their own needs and conditions. Cities are urged to make maximum use of existing and temporary venues. Dubi said he expects a high level of interest. "We could have two scenarios," he said in a conference call with reporters. "Either we have only the cities that at this point have a project or have a very strong idea, in which case it will be a decent number but limited. "Or it could be an overwhelming wave of questions from NOCs saying, 'We'd be really interested to get a view on what it means to organize the games. Can you brief us on the matter?'" Dubi said the IOC should have a good idea on the numbers by the next executive board meeting in late February in Rio de Janeiro.

In addition to Rome, Boston and the German city, several other potential contenders are weighing 2024 bids. They include Paris; a city or region in South Africa; Budapest, Hungary; Doha, Qatar; and Baku, Azerbaijan. The host city will be selected in 2017. The "Olympic Agenda 2020" reforms open the door to possible multiple-city, regional or countrywide bids, breaking with the traditional single-city concept. Dubi said the IOC has no "preconceived judgments" about possible bid proposals for 2024. "We have said there are different models and the cities and NOCs would have to be creative," he said.

The new process comes amid the bidding for the 2022 Winter Games, whose depleted field has been reduced to two candidates — the Kazakh city of Almaty and the Chinese capital of Beijing. Concerns over the costs of the games — including the reported $51 billion price tag associated with the 2014 Sochi Games — scared off European bidders. Stockholm, Sweden; Krakow, Poland; Lviv, Ukraine; and Oslo, Norway, all pulled out during the race. Switzerland and Germany dropped planned bids after they were rejected in referendums.

The IOC is now hopeful of a strong and competitive field for 2024. "Will the invitation phase see more cities being interested?" Dubi said. "I think we will, simply because the IOC is being open to explain what can be an impressive and somewhat overwhelming endeavor. "There is the whole mystique around the complexity of organizing the games. You have a whole industry around the organization of the games. The whole idea is to help the cities understand what are the key dimensions, what they can gain, what has worked in the past, some of the traps to avoid."


----------



## Sochifan (Dec 28, 2013)

The propagandists blame Russia for the boomerang of their propaganda about the costs hno:

I wonder if they ever considered that if they do that it will harm their pushing of a Summer games because people know a Summer games is a lot more expensive than a Winter games.

I have a feeling that the 2026 bid accepted will be something so convoluted from Europe out of desperation for them to host it.

2024 is hard for me to call. I doubt Boston gets it. This was just a give up bid. The people in Boston are strongly against it. I think in 2028 the real bid will be LA or Dallas.

I think it will be Rome or South Africa.


----------



## GregPz (Oct 30, 2004)

minsamol said:


> For those who don't know Boston, I recommend you to watch this cool video.
> QUOTE]
> 
> Nice video. Here's a similar time-lapse video of Durban.
> ...


----------



## GEwinnen (Mar 3, 2006)

I guess Hamburg will be the german contender in this competition:


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

^^
why not berlin? :cheers:


----------



## minsamol (Feb 28, 2010)

GEwinnen said:


> I guess Hamburg will be the german contender in this competition:


Hamburg?

Good luck!!!!


----------



## redspork02 (May 7, 2005)

GEwinnen said:


> I guess Hamburg will be the german contender in this competition:


The kid on the bike at 1:30 mark has an American flag helmet. Hmmmm

Good luck Humburg.


----------



## GEwinnen (Mar 3, 2006)

redspork02 said:


> The kid on the bike at 1:30 mark has an American flag helmet. Hmmmm
> 
> Good luck Humburg.


It will be hard for Hamburg or Berlin either, to be honest, it isn't our turn yet.
(Paris 100 years in 2024 and Rome 64 years)

But who knows? May be the german IOC president Thomas Bach has a network within the IOC to give him "home games" at the end of his presidency.....


----------



## George_D (Aug 28, 2012)

GEwinnen said:


> It will be hard for Hamburg or Berlin either, to be honest, it isn't our turn yet.
> (Paris 100 years in 2024 and Rome 64 years)
> 
> But who knows? May be the german IOC president Thomas Bach has a network within the IOC to give him "home games" at the end of his presidency.....


i think the biggest problem for Germany would be the public support as we saw in Munich 2022 cancelled bid


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

weava said:


> Boston Celtics 8.8 million facebook likes
> Glasgow Celtics 1.2 million facebook likes


Things like that don't speak to global fame. How many of those Boston Celtics 'likes' would be from people outside the US? Same goes for Glasgow Celtics outside of the UK.

Boston is very well known in the US and eastern Canada. Beyond that the city's profile drops precipitously. It doesn't resonate internationally like some other US cities like Washington, New York, Miami, San Francisco, Los Angeles, Las Vegas, or New Orleans. 

That might be a shock to people here, but it is what it is.


----------



## NatFan9 (Oct 24, 2014)

New Orleans resonates internationally? I'd think Boston is more well know than New Orleans.


----------



## mattec (Aug 2, 2009)

isaidso said:


> Things like that don't speak to global fame. How many of those Boston Celtics 'likes' would be from people outside the US? Same goes for Glasgow Celtics outside of the UK.
> 
> Boston is very well known in the US and eastern Canada. Beyond that the city's profile drops precipitously. It doesn't resonate internationally like some other US cities like Washington, New York, Miami, San Francisco, Los Angeles, Las Vegas, or New Orleans.
> 
> That might be a shock to people here, but it is what it is.


I think you're selling Boston short. 

The GaWC study put Boston as an Alpha- city, which is the same level as Istanbul, Seoul, Barcelona, DC, SF, and Munich. Rome and Berlin are a tier below.


----------



## CollegeBoy (May 10, 2014)

NatFan9 said:


> New Orleans resonates internationally? I'd think Boston is more well know than New Orleans.


Boston is considered to be an "Alpha- City".

New Orleans is considered to be a "Sufficiency Level City".

As far as I'm concerned, both resonate internationally.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Global_city


----------



## NatFan9 (Oct 24, 2014)

If that's the case, Boston resonates far more than New Orleans, contrary to isaidso's claim.


----------



## Schorschico (Nov 26, 2007)

isaidso said:


> Boston is very well known in the US and eastern Canada. Beyond that the city's profile drops precipitously. It doesn't resonate internationally like some other US cities like Washington, New York, Miami, San Francisco, Los Angeles, Las Vegas, or New Orleans.
> 
> That might be a shock to people here, but *it is what it is*.


Says who? You? 

Yeah, well, you know, that's just, like, your opinion, man.

As a European living in the US *I think* NYC and LA are in a league of their own. After that there is a second tier with Chicago, San Francisco, Boston, Miami and Washington.

Las Vegas, New Orleans? Are you being serious? Just being on the "Hangover" makes you a relevant international city now?

I don't want to use the alpha-city concept (even though it supports my opinion here) because I don't fully trust these rankings.

Another point to make is that this is not just about cities that are important in any context, this very specifically about sport, and I think Boston is very well know by anybody interested in sports. From anywhere. The marathon alone would do that. What event outside of the big 4 sports in the US would play that role for cities like Miami or Washington (or New Orleans :nuts? I would expect people participating in this discussion to be interested in sports but maybe that is too much to ask.


----------



## NatFan9 (Oct 24, 2014)

True, sports inclination is something to mention, but it should be nowhere near a deciding factor when discussing the Olympics. Unlike local teams in sports leagues, the Olympics are really a global draw. As long as there's enough hotel rooms for people to stay in, venues themselves would have no problem filling, whether it's in Boston or Miami, a notoriously apathetic sports city. I only think about how much of a sports culture a city has in relation to the Olympics when thinking of preexisting venues


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

George_D said:


> i think the biggest problem for Germany would be the public support as we saw in Munich 2022 cancelled bid


Early polls suggest public support is actually not too bad in Berlin and Hamburg, but you're right it could still be an issue.

Germany's biggest problem is one that faced Turkey each time they tried to bid for the Olympics - the fact that Germany will almost certainly bid for Euro 2024 (and look like hot early favourites).

I think Germany WILL be hosting Euro 2024, therefore I don't think they'll be hosting the Olympics that year.


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)




----------



## GEwinnen (Mar 3, 2006)

RobH said:


> Early polls suggest public support is actually not too bad in Berlin and Hamburg, but you're right it could still be an issue.
> 
> Germany's biggest problem is one that faced Turkey each time they tried to bid for the Olympics - the fact that Germany will almost certainly bid for Euro 2024 (and look like hot early favourites).
> 
> I think Germany WILL be hosting Euro 2024, therefore I don't think they'll be hosting the Olympics that year.


Opposite to Turkey Germany would be able to exclude the olympic city in the Euro 2024!
15 stadiums (2 70,000+/1 60,000+/5 50,000+7 40,000+) in Germany are capable to host the Euro (plus 10 stadiums 30,000+).


----------



## Schorschico (Nov 26, 2007)

NatFan9 said:


> True, sports inclination is something to mention, but it should be nowhere near a deciding factor when discussing the Olympics. Unlike local teams in sports leagues, the Olympics are really a global draw. As long as there's enough hotel rooms for people to stay in, venues themselves would have no problem filling, whether it's in Boston or Miami, a notoriously apathetic sports city. I only think about how much of a sports culture a city has in relation to the Olympics when thinking of preexisting venues


Yes and no.

I agree with you that sport culture is relatively low in the list of priorities. For Boston, rooms are a big problem right now. I wonder if the games being in July would mean having thousands and thousands of college rooms and off-campus apartments being made available. We are talking about a quarter of a million (!) of beds that could potentially be used.

I disagree in the sense that infrastructures are necessary but not sufficient for great games. You need the city, and not just the venues, to live the games. Barcelona, the only games I have experienced first hand, were amazing not because the badminton venue was packed, but because you could walk the city at 10pm and everything was about the games. I am not sure Boston could deliver that, at least with the current level of support, but the half a million people watching the marathon live, the quarter of a million watching the Head of the Charles rowing weekend, etc. make me feel that if there is a city with a good chance, it is Boston.


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

GEwinnen said:


> Opposite to Turkey Germany would be able to exclude the olympic city in the Euro 2024!
> 15 stadiums (2 70,000+/1 60,000+/5 50,000+7 40,000+) in Germany are capable to host the Euro (plus 10 stadiums 30,000+).


If any country is capable of doing that, it's Germany, but I still think it's too much and that sponsors will not want to share focus, nor will UEFA or the IOC really. In fact, I think I'm right in saying that the IOC has a rule stating no other major international sporting events are to take place in the host nation within a month of their Games. I might be wrong on that, and might need to check, but I'm pretty sure that's the case.

Let's just say I'd be very, very surprised if Germany lands both. And since it seems like they're likely to host the Euros, well...


----------



## AbidM (Apr 12, 2014)

2024 COX BAZAAR, BANGLADESH! That's my dream, but maybe one day in the future summer olympics. I have seen that they do go for hot climate countries with beaches more though.  So it's likely it might get chosen, we just need to plan the area with planned city to the southern most tip in sabrang, where the govt is planning to create and Exclusive Tourist Zone. Maybe Cox's Bazaar or prehaps Kuakata, another famous beachtown in Bangladesh. Close to the sundurbans, this would be an ideal summer olypics venue.


----------



## Tommy Boy (Feb 3, 2009)

I hope that Boston will win the bid for 2024. I love Boston and all the area in the New England states and Boston is a well known city around the World specially in europé with our common culture


----------



## ReNaHtEiM (Jul 15, 2013)

AbidM said:


> 2024 COX BAZAAR, BANGLADESH! That's my dream, but maybe one day in the future summer olympics. I have seen that they do go for hot climate countries with beaches more though.  So it's likely it might get chosen, we just need to plan the area with planned city to the southern most tip in sabrang, where the govt is planning to create and Exclusive Tourist Zone. Maybe Cox's Bazaar or prehaps Kuakata, another famous beachtown in Bangladesh. Close to the sundurbans, this would be an ideal summer olypics venue.



What do you smoke? ...and where can I get it?


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

RobH said:


> In fact, I think I'm right in saying that the IOC has a rule stating no other major international sporting events are to take place in the host nation within a month of their Games. I might be wrong on that, and might need to check, but I'm pretty sure that's the case.


That's true. The IOC came out formally to ask Turkey to give up their EURO 2020 ambitions if they want to have their Istanbul 2020 bid taken into consideration.


----------



## schulzte (Jan 22, 2008)

One of the strong points of the Boston bid is the local college hockey culture and the number of Mid-Sized indoor arenas near by. There are three 5-9,000 seat arenas in Boston already, another in Lowell, and a 12,000 seater in Worcester. Boston shouldn't need to build any general indoor arenas for these games if they get the bid. Tennis in Newport, RI at International Tennis Hall of Fame would be cool, thats 50 miles away.

Conte Forum - Boston College
Agganis Arena - Boston University
Matthews Arena - Northeastern (awesome old building, predates old Boston Garden)
Tsongas Center - UMass Lowell
DCU Center - Downtown Worcester


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

I'd love the Olympics in Paris but I'd rather have them in 2032 than in 2024. The advantages for 2024 are the hugely iconic number (100 years) and the fact that the sports infrastructure that is being done / planned now will still be new (Arena 92, Bercy redevelopment, the velodrome, the Stade Jean Bouin and the Grande Stade Rugby in case these two get used, etc). However in 2032 the new Grand Paris transport system (along with other transport renovations / improvements in inner Paris) should be ready and it would make the visitor experience much better, and also a lot more suburban regeneration would be done by then. On a personal level, my son would be 18 in 2032, so he could have the time of his life as a volunteer  (or who knows, maybe as a participathing athlete  ).


----------



## AbidM (Apr 12, 2014)

ReNaHtEiM said:


> What do you smoke? ...and where can I get it?


I smoke Ganja! You can get it from the Rickshaw-Walla (aka the driver of the rickshaw), tell him you want some Ganja and he'll take you to a store that sells it.  (Note Cannabis is actually legal in Bangladesh, and has been for the last 2000 years. There's even a day where everyone congregates and smokes. It happens in the city of Bogra) You still want some? 

Anywho, you wait, Bangladesh is going through a boom at the moment, middle class rising and have money to spend, everyone's getting richer, infrastructure getting better, we are popper sport nutters here, especially for Cricket and Football. (There's a rivalry between Brazil supporters and Argentina supporters) We have held somewhat major sporting evens already, recently we held the International cricket championship world twenty cup games IN Bangladesh. And we had a catchy song to go along with it. Char Chokka hoi hoi (Translates to Four, Sixes, Fun and Games) so tell me why can't we do it again? Ok maybe we should start with the Commonwealth games and than head up the ladder, but I say why not. Why can we not host the olympics in the future? We're trying to also compete in the 2022 world cup (football) and we have Brazilian and Argentinian footballers coming over to give a hand, oh and Bangladesh has hosted one of international games too. Such as the Argentina vs Nigeria games. So onces again, I say why not. :cheers:


----------



## soup or man (Nov 17, 2004)

GEwinnen said:


> Ok, Harvard, but wtf are the Celtics? I know Celtic Glasgow, they are very famous in Europe, but Celtics from Boston?


Boston Celtics. The most successful basketball team in the NBA. They have 17 championships.


----------



## pesto (Jun 29, 2009)

GTR66 said:


> Also home to the Boston Red Soxs and the New England Patroits and John Hopkins and a bunch of high end colleges and businesses and more things that i cant think of off the top of my head. Is there a site for people to go check out the possible venues and sites for the olympics if Boston does get it.


Harvard and MIT are legit.

Johns Hopkins? I saw it in Baltimore last year.

Boston Celtics? Their wins were mostly 60 years ago. They haven't won a championship in decades, not counting one when the Laker's starting center injured his knee and couldn't play. 

Red Sox and Patriots are well known in the US but not so much outside.

Not that the S. African cities are exactly world famous. But the European cities have a lot of glitz and/or name recognition.


----------



## scolls (Mar 26, 2009)

If there is going to be an NFL team known outside the US, one of them would have to be the Patriots. If Atlanta is capable of winning the Olympics, Boston surely is.


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

scolls said:


> If there is going to be an NFL team known outside the US, one of them would have to be the Patriots. If Atlanta is capable of winning the Olympics, Boston surely is.


Yes and not necessarily.

Patriots are well known, or at least as well known as any US team, which is to say peope will know of them and know which sport they play.

Using "Atlanta won surely Boston can" ignores context. Whilst Atlanta did a good job and argubaly left one of the best legacies of any Games, it isn't remembered that fondly b some within the Olympic movement. So that shouldn't be Boston's starting point. Even if that weren't the case, Atlanta found itself in a bid race against cities which were very beatable and still had the LA84 afterglow going for them. If Boston is in a race with giants like Paris, or even a South African city with a solid bid, the Olympic Gods might not smile on Boston as they did with Atlanta. And of course, the Games are bigger than they were then with more pressure on the host city.

Not saying Boston couldn't bid and win and host well, but using Atlanta as your starting point isn't necessarily the best way to go.


----------



## scolls (Mar 26, 2009)

RobH said:


> Yes and not necessarily.
> 
> Patriots are well known, or at least as well known as any US team, which is to say peope will know of them and know which sport they play.
> 
> ...


Atlanta had some strong competition with Athens who won the 2004 olympics. I also remember Toronto being a front runner and Melbourne was in the running. Australia would get the very next olympics. The US had already hosted the 84 games. It was pretty strong competition. I don't see this competition being any better.


----------



## CollegeBoy (May 10, 2014)

*sigh*

John Hopkins is in Baltimore.

Anyway, I'm becoming less and less adverse to the USOC's pick the more I dwell on it.


----------



## en1044 (May 4, 2008)

pesto said:


> Boston Celtics? Their wins were mostly 60 years ago. They haven't won a championship in decades, not counting one when the Laker's starting center injured his knee and couldn't play.


Not to derail the thread, but I have to say that I have a hard time believing the absence of Andrew Bynum was the only reason the Celtics beat the Lakers.

Just saying....

Sounds like sour grapes.


----------



## LosAngelesSportsFan (Oct 20, 2004)

en1044 said:


> Not to derail the thread, but I have to say that I have a hard time believing the absence of Andrew Bynum was the only reason the Celtics beat the Lakers.
> 
> Just saying....
> 
> Sounds like sour grapes.


You're right, not having trevor Ariza was much more important... Anyways, back to the thread


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

mattec said:


> I think you're selling Boston short.
> 
> The GaWC study put Boston as an Alpha- city, which is the same level as Istanbul, Seoul, Barcelona, DC, SF, and Munich. Rome and Berlin are a tier below.


Personally I think Boston is a fabulous city, but its profile just doesn't reverberate globally like people in our neck of the woods seem to think. People know Boston, but there are other US cities (outside of NY and LA) that have a far stronger brand. 

You do realize that the GaWC rankings don't correlate all that well to what regular folk around the world think? Case in point: Rome and Berlin being a tier below.


----------



## CB31 (May 23, 2010)

Well guys I dramatically changed my mind.

Just came from Rome a few days ago :cripes:

Not gonna say anything about. Now I support 100% Paris 2024!!


----------



## narkelion (Sep 28, 2012)

Everyday I wake up and remember myself not to go for Rome 2024.


----------



## soup or man (Nov 17, 2004)

Why the hate for Rome?


----------



## narkelion (Sep 28, 2012)

soup or man said:


> Why the hate for Rome?


I live here. :lol:

Truthfully speaking, I simply think that this city is not ready to host such a great event. 

Not in the slightest bit.


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

And for this reason the city will not solve its problems, because there are people that instead to say "Ok we can change Rome", they prefer "No".


----------



## narkelion (Sep 28, 2012)

IThomas said:


> And for this reason the city will not solve its problems, because there are people that instead to say "Ok we can change Rome", they prefer "No".


I'm in first line to change the city.

I'd pay every sum (that I don't have :lol to see this city become a real european city. 

But to host the olympic games we should start now to build infrastructures and we're probably already late. And nothing is happening.

I'd love to see olympics in Rome, I'd also volunteer to participate in the preparations. 

Now, I'm very disappointed though, seeing what's happening everyday.


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

narkelion said:


> infrastructures


List it. 

BTW this is not Rome bid, but Italy bid, even other cities are involved.


----------



## narkelion (Sep 28, 2012)

IThomas said:


> List it.
> 
> BTW this is not Rome bid, but Italy bid, even other cities are involved.


One over all the others...

Le vele di Calatrava.

Not to forget Metro C, Metro D and everything that should allow people to move around the city.

The Italy bid in fact is way better and I like it.


----------



## Dasf Sturm (Jun 6, 2013)

I support Rome and Paris. I think that for the Rome Olympic Games are an excellent reason to improve the current problems but above all to make most modern the city. Keep in mind that Rome in 10 years will be very different from what you can see in these times, there are many important projects and worksites that are emerging in the city.
As for Paris, I know it very well as a tourist, I have been there at least 15 times. I do not know what it needs in more for Olympic Games but since it is among my favorite cities I support it.


----------



## minsamol (Feb 28, 2010)

GEwinnen said:


> Please wait for the renders from the other applicant city. I guess they will be all able to make great renderings....


Why does he have to wait to say that those renderings are nice? 

When other cities come up with new renderings then we will comment on those.


----------



## Kenni (Jul 26, 2007)

Denjiro said:


> Hmm, I'm very fond of that Boston bid. Those renders are amazing.


The quality of the drawings is amazing, I wouldn't say the actual venues are...not "Beijing amazing", but hey, it's Boston. 

People running around with paper mache kites on a stick. 




(Bitter) :lol:


----------



## mattec (Aug 2, 2009)

Knitemplar said:


> But it's just 4 nights (including the Paras, if those are held there) spread out. ANd it's NOT like the ordinary fan will buy a TICKET for all 4 ceremonies. That's rare. It's more standard for a fan just to win one Ceremony ticket. So I don't see the distance as too much of a problem if you're just going there once. They could run buses from the downtown area and the various universities.


The main stadium is the centerpiece for the whole games and to have it so far removed from everything else is incredibly unattractive, especially when your whole premise is to be the first walkable Olympics.


----------



## Kenni (Jul 26, 2007)

God I wish I could see what LA's bid looked like. I can't find it anywhere.


----------



## Schorschico (Nov 26, 2007)

GEwinnen said:


> Please wait for the renders from the other applicant city.


Why? The renders are either nice or not. 

The idea of using Foxborough is terrible, in my opinion. The cauldron is in the stadium and it is going to be almost in another state? No chance!.

The Revs fans have been hoping for an stadium downtown for quite a long time. This is a marriage made in Heaven. Common sense and no white elephant stadium.

I like the Boston proposal more every day (disclaimer: I live there): Very college oriented, reuse of the stadium, reuse of the village, walkable, use of existing infrastructure _ergo_ cheap,... 

Sadly, I think this is the kind of games the Olympic Committee says are perfect and should win, but push come to shove, they will go for a more flashy and waaay more expensive alternative.


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

RobH said:


> Patriots are well known, or at least as well known as any US team, which is to say peope will know of them and know which sport they play.


Celtics (and other similar high-profile American sports brands) are indeed well known, but franchizes that don't have the city name in their own name might be a problem to identify for a casual sports fan, especially one not from the anglophone world or a country that's not necessarily anglophile. Myself I was thinking that following American sports themed podcasts because of MLS I had assembled a decent basic knowledge of American sports, but it was this thread where I found out that Patriots are the football franchise from Boston.


----------



## CollegeBoy (May 10, 2014)

Kenni said:


> God I wish I could see what LA's bid looked like. I can't find it anywhere.


I'd like to see the one DC put forth.


----------



## Knitemplar (Aug 16, 2008)

mattec said:


> The main stadium is the centerpiece for the whole games and to have it so far removed from everything else is incredibly unattractive, especially when your whole premise is to be the first walkable Olympics.


The MAIN stadium will be the proposed, temporary Olympic stadium at Widett Circle where there will be 10 days of competition AND the main action. The separate stadium _just for the Ceremonies_ is nothing new. Brasil is doing just that for 2016: fabled Maracana for the Ceremonies (because of its larger capacity; and then the Enganhao will host the T&F competition. 

From a purely logistical standpoint of setting the stage for both athletic competitions AND the ceremonies separately, this is the ideal set-up.


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

CollegeBoy said:


> I'd like to see the one DC put forth.


No pretty renders but they had some sites mapped out:











Promo vid:


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

Kenni said:


> God I wish I could see what LA's bid looked like. I can't find it anywhere.




*Here Are LA's Huge Plans for the 2024 Olympics*












> LA's bid for the 2024 Olympic and Paralympic Games puts an upgraded Coliseum and Exposition Park at the core of its plan, says Inside the Games, a site devoted to the international event. The official plan, published last Friday, is currently unavailable on the Southern California Committee for the Olympic Games' the official site, suggesting that perhaps it was prematurely posted. However, a few images taken from that presentation include a map of the four proposed "clusters" in which Olympic activity will take place. Exposition Park (the Olympic Park) and sites Downtown will form the "Downtown cluster," and utilize venues including the Walt Disney Concert Hall, which will host taekwondo, and the Convention Center (gymnastics). The LA River, the "spine" of the SCCOG's plan, will be where canoeing and kayaking go down. (The venue map for Downtown also lists Farmers Field, whose chances at getting built are not looking good.)
> 
> The Stubhub Center in Carson (the "Avalon cluster") will have hockey, tennis, and rugby, plus cycling in its Velo Sports Center. A "Westside cluster" will include UCLA's Drake Stadium and the Riviera Golf Club; beach volleyball will hosted by Santa Monica Beach. The "Harbor cluster" around Long Beach will make use of the Long Beach Convention Center for judo and wrestling, and the marina for sailing. A blurb currently on the home page of the SCCOG site does confirm that Exposition Park will be the "centerpiece" of the plan, and that the idea of having four hubs of activity is still the plan.
> 
> Additionally, two new "new and purpose-built Athletes' Village" sites are planned, one "close to the heart of the city" and the other near the LA River. (It had previously been prophesied that the LA River would have a part in the Olympic glory, so not too much of a surprise.)


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*Ex Ferrari chief to lead Italy's bid 2024*








Former Ferrari president Luca Cordero Di Montezemolo is gaining support to become the head of Italy's bid to host the 2024 Summer Olympics. "It's not my job to (choose) but I have to say he's perfect, because of his experience in international sports and business," longtime International Olympic Committee member Mario Pescante said on Thursday. Italian Olympic Committee president Giovanni Malago is expected to announce Montezemolo's appointment sometime in the next two weeks.

Montezemolo stepped down from Ferrari in October after 23 years as president of the Italian car manufacturer, during which the automaker's Formula One team had some of its most successful seasons. He was named Alitalia's chairman in November. Montezemolo "has connections all over the place and he's very efficient," Pescante said. "He's the right choice. He possesses most of the characteristics needed for the job."

Malago and Renzi met with Bach at the World Economic Forum in Davos on Wednesday, and Italian media reported that Malago informed Bach that he had chosen Montezemolo. "During the meeting, the clear and strong commitment of Prime Minster Renzi became even more obvious," Bach said. "These words also underline his passion and in-depth knowledge of the Olympic Games and of Olympic Agenda 2020, including the opportunities it offers for bidding cities." Said Pescante: "It seems that the premier left a good impression on Bach." The 76-year-old Pescante was an IOC vice president from 2009-12. He has also been president of the European Olympic Committees and CONI.


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

^^
A tribute to Rome and luxury cars


----------



## mattec (Aug 2, 2009)

Knitemplar said:


> The MAIN stadium will be the proposed, temporary Olympic stadium at Widett Circle where there will be 10 days of competition AND the main action. The separate stadium _just for the Ceremonies_ is nothing new. Brasil is doing just that for 2016: fabled Maracana for the Ceremonies (because of its larger capacity; and then the Enganhao will host the T&F competition.
> 
> From a purely logistical standpoint of setting the stage for both athletic competitions AND the ceremonies separately, this is the ideal set-up.


Maracana and Enganhao aren't 30 miles apart, though


----------



## WesTexas (Aug 20, 2011)

GEwinnen said:


> Please wait for the renders from the other applicant city. I guess they will be all able to make great renderings....


Don't tell us what to do!


----------



## Lumbergo (Nov 17, 2009)

DC would have been cool. with the olympic stadium being built where RFK currently sits USA would actually have had a National Stadium. :lol:


----------



## Kenni (Jul 26, 2007)

desertpunk said:


> *Here Are LA's Huge Plans for the 2024 Olympics*


Gosh, too bad. Canoeing and kayaking in the rescued LA River would've left a lasting legacy. The Coliseum looks revamped from the inside, but I don't like the exterior, and the roof.

Well, I hope the full bid proposal comes out public, I just want to see it. I hate the logo.


----------



## Knitemplar (Aug 16, 2008)

mattec said:


> Maracana and Enganhao aren't 30 miles apart, though


But so what? If you want to watch a few T&F events, you are *NOT going to commute 30 miles *or 5 feet *between *the 2 stadia, are you? I mean, not unless you want to prove some bizarre point?? hno:


----------



## hack404 (Nov 13, 2007)

Not really sure of the significance, but the Engenhão and Maracanã are between 20 and 30 kilometres from Barra da Tijuca where most of the events will be based.


----------



## soup or man (Nov 17, 2004)

Kenni said:


> God I wish I could see what LA's bid looked like. I can't find it anywhere.


I saw renderings of the LA Olympic Village near the LA River but I can't find them anywhere.


----------



## Knitemplar (Aug 16, 2008)

soup or man said:


> I saw renderings of the LA Olympic Village near the LA River but I can't find them anywhere.


It's been taken down because LA for the foreseeable future is not a candidate for any Olympic Games.


----------



## Kenni (Jul 26, 2007)

-Corey- said:


> So this race is between Rome, Boston and Paris. In which at the end Boston would probably win.


Why?


----------



## ielag (Jan 13, 2013)

Kenni said:


> Why?


Because NBC, Coca-Cola, McDonald's, and Visa will say so


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica (Oct 24, 2011)

The German cities Hamburg and Berlin are considering a bid for the Olympic Games in either 2024 or 2028. A survey of public opinion in both cities shows more people in Hamburg support the idea than in Berlin.


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2015)

An Olympic stadium in Hamburg? What kind of legacy can you create with a stadium there? Has white elephant written all over it.


----------



## Deadeye Reloaded (Apr 25, 2006)

^^
Indeed. Berlin on the other hand has already an outstanding *Olympic Stadium* built for the impressive and well organised Olympic Games of 1936. :cheers:

The stadium was modernised for the 2006 FIFA World Cup. :yes:


----------



## ReNaHtEiM (Jul 15, 2013)

5portsF4n said:


> An Olympic stadium in Hamburg? What kind of legacy can you create with a stadium there? Has white elephant written all over it.



Yep. That's the same problem Boston has. 
I hope the DOSB officials are wise enough to choose Berlin.


----------



## thebank24h (Mar 11, 2015)

Is New York City really bidding for the 2024 Olympic Games?


----------



## tinyslam (Mar 11, 2013)

No. Boston is the USA's candidate city.


----------



## FinalBeast (Sep 19, 2013)

I'd be surprised if Boston was to get it given the United States recent luck in bidding for the Olympics and World Cup.


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*Paris Mayor still cautious over Paris bid for 2024 Olympics*

Paris Mayor Anne Hidalgo remains cautious about a potential Paris bid for the 2024 Olympics, saying she still needs to be convinced that hosting the games will be worth the effort.

In an interview with French television station BFMTV on Tuesday, Hidalgo expressed her general support for a bid but reiterated her concerns about the costs and the ecological impact of hosting the games in the French capital. "My heart is rather with sports and the games but at the same time I'm not ready to do any old thing," Hidalgo said. "If we can win, we'll go for them. But there is not a single city that got involved with the games that made economic benefits from them." The results of a feasibility study on hosting the games will be submitted to Hidalgo on Thursday. She will decide by June whether the French capital should proceed with a bid.

Hidalgo, who has expressed reservations about bidding from the start, revived the issue Tuesday of whether France can bid for both the 2025 World Expo and the 2024 Olympics. A few months ago, Prime Minister Manuel Valls endorsed the city's candidacy for the world's fair. Hidalgo said she doesn't think "it's reasonable" for France to bid for both events at the same time. Bids for the 2025 Expo are due in 2016, with a vote in 2018. Initial bids for the Olympics must be submitted to the IOC by September, with the IOC vote in 2017. "At one point we'll need to choose," Hidalgo said. "We don't have to do it right now, but we'll be forced to make a decision for the games in June at the latest."

French Olympic officials and the sports adviser to French President Francois Hollande, who has voiced support for a Paris bid, have said both events can be pursued at the same time. Rome and Boston are the only declared bidders so far for 2024. Germany will decide between Berlin and Hamburg as its candidate. Paris last staged the Olympics in 1924. "I can only wait to see more on the economic model, the ecological impact and the governance," said Hidalgo, who wants to make Paris a diesel-free city by 2020. "You can't promote a bid with 15 people, each one in his own corner. We need a solid governance, built around the athletes and the mayor."Paris bid unsuccessfully for the 1992, 2008 and 2012 Olympics. France also failed with a bid from Annecy for the 2018 Winter Games.

Although an opinion poll published Tuesday showed that 73 percent of the French are in favor of a Paris bid, Hidalgo said public support would not be enough. "I imposed conditions on ethics, on transparency," she said. "If we were to continue toward the games, I don't want it to be at the detriment of all the things I committed myself for the Parisians, in terms of housing and transport."


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*Italy plans bids to host world events*

Italy's great plans are not over with the Universal Exhibition, that runs this year from May 1 to October 31 in Milan. Italian government, associations and entrepreneurs have great ideas to relaunch the country on the international stage: Italy is lining up a bid to host the 2023 Rugby World Cup as well as the 2022 Ryder Cup Golf and 2024 Olympic Games, before to host the Jubilee Year 2025.

The Italian Golf Federation said the association will bid to hold the 2022 Ryder Cup at Marco Simone club just outside Rome. Located in Guidonia, northeast of Rome, Marco Simone hosted the 1994 Italian Open won by Eduardo Romero of Argentina. Italy is one of seven European countries that have expressed an interest in hosting the 2022 event. Ryder Cup officials will undertake inspection visits before the end of the year. The winning bid will be announced later in 2015.

On this week, the Italian Rugby Federation (FIR) confirmed to World Rugby that it is interested in hosting the 10th Rugby World Cup in 2023. FIR President Alfredo Gavazzi said the federation would formally announce it was bidding in May 2015, while stressing that there is no doubt that Italy will be among the runners, after winning backing from the Italian Olympic Committee for the bid. 

"The growth of rugby in Italy in recent years, the results obtained with the public attendance in the Six Nations and in the autumn test matches and the experience of the Under-20 World Cup in 2011 are just some of the pillars of the Italian bid. We like so much the idea, even because it would give us a chance to modernise eight stadiums from north to south" said Gavazzi. 

"I am sure that today Italian rugby has everything you need to organise a memorable Rugby World Cup and that whole movement, in the next two years, will work to ensure that this dream can become a reality" he concluded. Italy has never hosted the World Cup. The Italians face competition from Ireland, while South Africa and the United States are also expected to bid. World Rugby will assign the host of the 2023 RWC in May 2017.

Apart Expo Milano and RWC 2023 official bid, in the month of May 2015 Italian Prime Minister Matteo Renzi and his government will dedicate a relevant time to discuss and implement the Olympics 2024 bid. While a special committee is working on the dossier to present to IOC, seems that Rome will not be the only Italian city to host the games: other cities as Florence, Milan or Naples could take part of the project. On the other side, the new leader of the Italy 2024 bid, former Ferrari chief Luca Cordero di Montezemolo, said he'll work to bring investment in Italy with the goal to make Olympic Games a reality. CONI President Giovanni Malagò has expressed his desire to make "ecological" games.


----------



## George_D (Aug 28, 2012)

*Paris Mayor More Positive About 2024 Summer Olympic Bid*

Although she will make a decision by June whether Paris should bid for the 2024 Summer Olympic Games, Paris Mayor Anne Hidalgo said on France Inter radio Thursday, “now, we’re in the process of being able to take on this bid”.

Last November the mayor reportedly expressed concerns about the specter of white elephants if France hosted the Games, but in February she welcomed the results of a feasibility study and warmed up to the idea of a bid.

Thursday Hidalgo said, “the sports movement has asked itself the right questions: ‘Why did we lose? What is required to build a successful bid? How much does it cost? What ecological mark will the Games make?'”

Hidalgo said, “a massive effort can be made, through a big competition like the Games, to help an area transform itself by getting all the people involved”.

Prime Minister Manuel Valls endorsed Paris’ candidacy for the World’s Fair in 2025. President Francois Hollande, who has supported a Paris Olympic bid, has said both events can be pursued at the same time.

Paris hosted the 1924 Summer Games but was unsuccessful in its bid for the 1992, 2008 and 2012 Games. France also failed in Annecy’s bid for the 2018 Games.

Rome and Boston are the only declared bidders so far for the 2024 Games, though Germany is expected to nominate either Hamburg or Berlin next week. The deadline for the submission of bids is September 15 with a vote by the International Olympic Committee (IOC) in 2017.


----------



## 3tmk (Nov 23, 2002)

I don't know whether the IOC is looking for a continental rotation, but why would Rome and Paris assume they could host the Olympics just 12 years after London?
Isn't it money thrown out the drain, trying to support this candidacy, or could it be part of a larger lobbying scheme to get the right connections going before a real bid for 2028?

North America seems primed for it, IMO.
And Boston does make a lot of sense, part of the Megalopolis and close enough to New York City, it's a real sports town, and has international recognition.


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

3tmk said:


> I don't know whether the IOC is looking for a continental rotation, but why would Rome and Paris assume they could host the Olympics just 12 years after London?


Athens 8 years before London

Barcelona 12 years before that

Europe has a huge chance for 2024. I think if the IOC has the opportunity to send the Games to a major European capital they'll look very seriously at it, especially after the 2022 debacle where a string of European cities backed away.

You're not wrong about the USA, they have a huge chance as well and it'll be interesting to see what Boston's bid eventually looks like and how it's presented to the world.

I'm not going to call this one. Actually I am. IF Paris bids I think they'll probably take it. If they don't I think it'll be a more open race which I really wouldn't want to call.


----------



## andydie (Oct 18, 2007)

so its official that Hamburg will bid for the 2024/28 Summer Games for Germany


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*Hamburg set to be German bid city for 2024 Olympics*

Hamburg is set to bid for the 2024 Olympics, beating out Berlin as the German choice, the German Olympic Committee announced Monday.

The decision will be ratified Saturday, the committee said.

Hamburg, which has never hosted an Olympics, goes up against Boston, Rome and maybe Paris, among perhaps more cities, vying for the 2024 Games.

Bids for the 2024 Olympics are due by Sept. 15. The 2024 Olympic host will be chosen in an International Olympic Committee members vote in 2017.

Germany last hosted the Munich 1972 Olympics. Berlin hosted in 1936.


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

Official candidates to host Olympics 2024:
- Boston *USA*
- Hamburg *GERMANY*
- Rome + (other italian cities) *ITALY*


----------



## ReNaHtEiM (Jul 15, 2013)

Sigh.

How stupid is that.hno:


----------



## -Corey- (Jul 8, 2005)

So Boston is winning.


----------



## BlazerBlaze (Jul 21, 2013)

ReNaHtEiM said:


> Yep. That's the same problem Boston has.
> I hope the DOSB officials are wise enough to choose Berlin.


Boston's stadium would not be a white elephant. It will become the new home of the MLS team, New England Revolution.


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2015)

BlazerBlaze said:


> Boston's stadium would not be a white elephant. It will become the new home of the MLS team, New England Revolution.


Is that some kind of sick joke? It's not the worst idea in the world, and I haven't been following this, though I've never heard such a thing mentioned in MLS circles.


----------



## 3tmk (Nov 23, 2002)

5portsF4n said:


> Is that some kind of sick joke? It's not the worst idea in the world, and I haven't been following this, though I've never heard such a thing mentioned in MLS circles.


It does sound far-fetched, unless they plan on refurbishing the stadium afterwards like with London's.
But the scale between an Olympic stadium (probably at least 80k) and one for the MLS (20-30k) is huuuuuuge.

What is the largest stadium with a running track in the country anyway?
If wikipedia is correct, it's Franklin Field in Philadelphia at 50k


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2015)

3tmk said:


> It does sound far-fetched, unless they plan on refurbishing the stadium afterwards like with London's.
> But the scale between an Olympic stadium (probably at least 80k) and one for the MLS (20-30k) is huuuuuuge.
> 
> What is the largest stadium with a running track in the country anyway?
> If wikipedia is correct, it's Franklin Field in Philadelphia at 50k


Yeah, the London Olympic stadium I believe first had a legacy to renovate the stadium down to 20,000 for athletics, before it was awarded to West Ham. 

It's certainly doable but the renovations be very costly. It would still probably be less than building a new stadium for NER.


----------



## BlazerBlaze (Jul 21, 2013)

I've heard it floating around on some part of the interwebs. Use the Rio model and have the Harvard stadium for the track and ceremonies in a large soccer stadium which would be down sized for the Revs afterwards.


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*Thailand-Malaysia eyes joint bid for Olympics 2024*

Thailand and Malaysia have floated an idea of a joint bid for the 2024 Olympics, Tourism and Sports Minister Kobkarn Wattanavrangkul said yesterday. Kobkarn said she met her Malaysian counterpart Khairy Jamaluddin in the US last month and both sides were interested in a joint bid to host the 2024 Olympics, as well as the football World Cup. The minister said Southeast Asian countries could host a number of international sports events with co-operation among them. Malaysia and Thailand agreed that sports could help boost tourism in the region, Kobkarn said.


----------



## 3tmk (Nov 23, 2002)

5portsF4n said:


> Yeah, the London Olympic stadium I believe first had a legacy to renovate the stadium down to 20,000 for athletics, before it was awarded to West Ham.
> 
> It's certainly doable but the renovations be very costly. It would still probably be less than building a new stadium for NER.


True, I'm sure Boston's many universities could find some use for it, including the running track.

But could the Patriots have any use for that eventual stadium after the olympics?

Gilette stadium will be over 20 years old by the time the olympics come, they might as well leave the lower bowl to the Revs, if only it wasn't in such a bad location.


----------



## BlazerBlaze (Jul 21, 2013)

3tmk said:


> True, I'm sure Boston's many universities could find some use for it, including the running track.
> 
> But could the Patriots have any use for that eventual stadium after the olympics?
> 
> Gilette stadium will be over 20 years old by the time the olympics come, they might as well leave the lower bowl to the Revs, if only it wasn't in such a bad location.


Funny you say that because the location is exactly why the Patriots will stay in Foxboro. The Patriots Place development is a cash cow which they're not going to give up for the snug streets of south Boston. They have everything they want in Foxboro and what they don't, they have enough power and money to get it. They get to run the show.


----------



## BlazerBlaze (Jul 21, 2013)

Plus, just imagine a 80,000 seat version of Sporting Park. 😍


----------



## fidalgo (Mar 10, 2007)

IThomas said:


> Thailand and Malaysia have floated an idea of a joint bid for the 2024 Olympics,
> ...
> both sides were interested in a joint bid to host the 2024 Olympics, as well as the football World Cup.


i dont see how that kind of bid is feasible to a OG, cause they are given to a city

but a joint WC, sure why not.


----------



## Lord David (May 23, 2009)

^^ Why should Malaysia joint bid with Thailand for an Olympics?

Kuala Lumpur is clearly capable of hosting and even made a bid for the 2008 Olympics where it never made a candidate. It has hosted the 1998 Commonwealth Games, where it has many legacy venues from those Games. Perhaps it needs to host an Asian Games first to prove it is worthy of an Olympics. Another bid without an Asian Games could work.

As for a World Cup, it only makes sense for Malaysia to team up with Indonesia, given the shared history and all.


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

> Boston 2024 Support In Free-fall as Bid Claims “We’re Just Getting Started”
> *
> A new poll released Thursday reveals that Boston 2024 efforts to build support through public consultations and full transparency are not working as had been hoped.*
> 
> ...


More @ http://gamesbids.com/eng/summer-oly...=Feed:+gamesbidsrss+(GamesBids.com+Headlines)


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

Well, this is huge news!



> Paris mayor gives backing to 2024 Games bid
> 
> The mayor of Paris on Monday gave her blessing to a bid for the 2024 Olympics and asked local city officials to get to work on shaping a detailed plan for the Games.
> 
> ...


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*Lack of Public Support May Doom Boston’s Bid for 2024 Olympics*
U.S. Olympic officials could drop city’s bid due to local opposition, sources say

The U.S. Olympic Committee may drop Boston’s bid to host the 2024 Summer Games if local support doesn’t improve soon, people familiar with the organization’s plans said Tuesday.

USOC chief executive Scott Blackmun said his group will conduct independent polling in the next few months to monitor public sentiment. “Local support is critical to the success of any bid,” Mr. Blackmun said. Enthusiasm for the proposal has cratered among Boston-area residents, and people familiar with the USOC’s thinking said the group is unlikely to move forward with the plan if residents continue to reject it.

Olympic officials also had talks as recently as last week with Los Angeles and San Francisco about the feasibility of reviving bids from those cities if the USOC abandons Boston, two people close to those discussions said. But Mr. Blackmun said his organization isn’t considering replacing Boston and he isn't discussing the possibility with other cities.

“We believe in this bid,” he said.

Boston 2024, the group promoting the city’s bid, declined to comment on Wednesday.

The blow to Boston’s proposal marks a swift turnaround from January, when city leaders celebrated after being chosen over Los Angeles, San Francisco and Washington to represent America in the international competition to host the Games. The winner will be chosen in 2017.

Since the beginning of the year, the Boston proposal has met stiff regional opposition, with support for the plan tumbling to only 36% of area residents in the most recent public poll. Boston 2024 reversed itself last week and said it would back a statewide referendum on the issue in November 2016 and pull out of the international competition if a majority of Massachusetts voters nix the idea.

Any decision about the future of the U.S. entry would have to happen well before a November 2016 vote in Massachusetts. The International Olympic Committee nomination deadline is in September.

A person familiar with the USOC’s plans said it is more likely the U.S. would withdraw from the competition entirely than try to resurrect a bid from another city.

Opponents to the Boston bid are worried about potential cost overruns that could sap local taxpayers and the burden of an all-consuming project that could distract from other issues, such as boosting affordable housing. A spate of record-breaking winter storms that badly disrupted Boston’s aging train system also amplified worries that the city’s transit network couldn’t handle the strain of an Olympic-size event.

The prospect of a referendum caught the USOC off guard when it was first raised by opponents of the Boston bid in January. It has since become a thorny issue within an organization trying to bring the Summer Games back to the U.S. for the first time since 1996. The IOC considers local enthusiasm to be a key part of any bid.

Over the past five years, the USOC has worked to repair a damaged relationship with the IOC that has helped doom the two most recent U.S. proposals to host the Summer Games. In 2005, New York finished fourth among five bidders to host the 2012 Games, and in 2009, Chicago finished fourth among the four bidders for the 2016 Olympics, despite a plea from President Barack Obama at the IOC vote in Copenhagen to support his adopted city.

At issue was a disagreement over revenue sharing from U.S.-based corporations that the IOC believed were too generous to the USOC. The two sides came to terms in 2012, opening the door for a new bid, though the U.S. opted not to put forward a proposal for the Summer Olympics 2020, awarded to Tokyo in 2013, or for the Winter Games in 2022, which now has just two bidders: Beijing and Almaty, Kazakhstan.

Other potential 2024 candidates include Hamburg, Germany; Rome; Paris; and South Africa.

The USOC chose Boston’s bid because it relied heavily on existing facilities, many of them at the city’s colleges and universities, and on the area’s extensive transportation infrastructure. Officials said the proposal aligned with the vision of IOC President Thomas Bach to make the Games cheaper, more sustainable and more appealing to cities that believe costs have spiraled out of control. Oslo; Stockholm; St. Moritz, Switzerland; and Munich all abandoned bids for the 2022 Winter Games as local opposition grew.


----------



## LosAngelesSportsFan (Oct 20, 2004)

I believe i called it...LA or bust baby 

Seriously though, good luck to Boston, but if it gets pulled, LA is ready to go and there is huge support here for the olympics


----------



## 3tmk (Nov 23, 2002)

WTF Boston, don't ruin this for us in the Northeast.
Let's hope that DC is still up for it, if they need to pick up the US candidacy.


----------



## sweet-d (Jul 20, 2010)

I too would rather see DC then Boston or LA.


----------



## GEwinnen (Mar 3, 2006)

Isn't it too late to change the applicant city?


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*Boston 2024, City Stress Olympic Plans Will Change*

The City of Boston expects to see changes to the 2024 Olympics plans after it has concluded its run of nine community meetings later this year, Mayor Marty Walsh’s liaison on the Olympic bid said at a Tuesday night meeting about the Summer Games. “For the city, after these first nine meetings that end in September, we’d like to start seeing some real results produced,” said John FitzGerald, a Boston Redevelopment Authority official who is leading the city’s Olympics meetings.

Tuesday’s meeting, the third since Boston was named the U.S. bid city in January, was held at Harvard Business School in Allston. The meeting was the first since a poll showed just 36 percent support in the Greater Boston area for hosting the games, which prompted the United States Olympic Committee to say it still supports the Boston bid multiple times in March (including earlier in the day on Tuesday).


FitzGerald and officials from Olympics organizing committee Boston 2024 stressed on Tuesday night that the bidding process is still young and that the Olympic plans released earlier this year—aspects of which (such as plans to put a beach volleyball stadium on Boston Common) have led to some outcry—will be changed ahead of their eventual submission to the International Olympic Committee.

Boston 2024 architect David Manfredi likened the original plans to a “feasibility study.” He said the ongoing community meetings, as well as Boston 2024’s partnership with the USOC, which began when the USOC chose Boston as its bidding city, will help to shape future versions of the plans.

“These meetings are to listen to you guys,” FitzGerald added. A Q&A session with the audience at the meeting showed that other elements of the plan beyond venues also remain to be determined.
• Manfredi said that the bid’s budget may change too depending on changes to the venue plan.
• Boston 2024 Vice President of External Affairs Nikko Mendoza said Boston 2024 is in the planning process regarding an insurance policy it hopes to eventually secure to protect the public from picking up the tab on budgetary shortfalls should Boston win the games. The group currently has a policy in place to cover the city for up to $25 million during the bidding process, which will run until mid-2017.
• When asked how the city and state would make up for lost revenue if the games were held here due to an established IOC requirement that the city secure all advertising space during the Olympics for the IOC, Mendoza said the group was unsure about the requirement.

Several members of the audience spoke Tuesday about the MBTA’s issues in relation to the bid, which has been a something of a motif over the last couple of months. One man said that Boston 2024 has not spoken much about the long-term benefit of hosting the Olympics, that it has not identified a clear legacy of doing so. He said it should be obvious: “Fix the T,” he said to applause.

Others took issue with the format of the city’s Olympics meetings, which have featured officials from Boston 2024 and the city. One woman called the format “propaganda,” and another called it “marketing material,” in suggesting Olympics opponents or skeptics should also participate. FitzGerald said that the point of the meetings is for the group to hear residents’ concerns and bring them back to the drawing board, not to debate the merits of bidding. “It’s our third meeting. We’ve only had the bid for three months,” FitzGerald said as the meeting came to a close. “These will get better.”

Boston 2024 Chairman John Fish and CEO Rich Davey were not present at the meeting, nor was Walsh. The next city meeting about the bid will be held April 12 in Roxbury.


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*Olympic dream: India could bid for 2024 Games*

India, it seems, has set its sight on hosting the 2024 Olympics. The venue, if India manages to win the bid, could be Ahmedabad. Sources confirmed to The Tribune that there are plans to make a formal bid to host the Games in Ahmedabad when the International Olympic Committee (IOC) president Thomas Bach arrives in New Delhi next month on an official visit to meet Prime Minister Narendra Modi.

Although the dates of the meeting haven’t been worked out yet, it has been reliably learnt that hosting the Olympic Games in 2024 will form a key part of the discussion between the two dignitaries. Modi is keen on developing India into a major sporting powerhouse and this could be the first step in that direction. 

Sources informed that sports secretary Ajit Mohan Sharan was in Lausanne, Switzerland, last week where he held discussions with key IOC officials in this regard and invited Bach to visit India in April. Sharan is believed to have submitted a report, based on his meeting with IOC officials, to Sports Minister Sarbananda Sonowal, although he refused to confirm it. In fact, the Indian Olympic Association (IOA) secretary general, Rajeev Mehta, too denied knowledge of any such move by the government.

Brazil’s Rio de Janerio will host the next Olympics in 2016, while Japan’s capital city Tokyo will play host to 2020 Summer Games. India want to host the 2024 Olympics as the process to send the ‘Expression of Interest’ has already started since January, 2015.

Italy’s Rome, Germany’s Hamburg and USA’s Boston cities have already sent their bids to the IOC to host the Games. Kenya’s Nairobi, Morocco’s Casabianca, Qatar’s Doha, France’s Paris and Russia’s St.Petersburg are the likely contenders to join the bidding race in coming months. The National Olympic Committees (NOCs) will have to send the name of their ‘Applicant Cities’ to the IOC latest by September 15, 2015 to set the process in motion for hosting the Games. 

The IOC will not entertain the hosting request after the September deadline. From October 7-9, the IOC will host an ‘Information Seminar’ for applicant cities in Lausanne. By January 2016, the applicant cities will have to submit ‘Application Files’ and ‘Guarantee Letters’ from their respective governments to the IOC. And in March 2016, the IOC’s Working Group Meeting will assess the application, which will include a video conferencing with each city. In April-May 2016, the IOC Executive Board will shortlist select cities, and in June-July 2017, the shortlisted cities will submit a presentation to the IOC session informing it about their preparedness.

The host of the Games will be announced at the 130th IOC Session in Lima, Peru, on September 15, 2017.


----------



## OnwardsAndUpwards (Mar 26, 2015)

India should host the Olympics fairly soon. Surely they need to try with Mumbai, Delhi, Kolkata or, at a push, Bangalore if they want to win. Ahmedabad might be a big city but it isn't an international destination.


----------



## -Corey- (Jul 8, 2005)

Miami?? If without the Olympics traffic is a nightmare, and with no public transportation... i dont wanna know how it would look like with the Olympics.. I don't know why they let Boston win. I was rooting for Washington if not, then Los Angeles, but Boston???


----------



## fidalgo (Mar 10, 2007)

what you think will be Paris 2024 bid main changes in comparison with 2012 bid?


----------



## George_D (Aug 28, 2012)

if Boston bid doesnt win, USA will go for 2026 winter olympics or for 2028 summer olympics?


----------



## pierolol (Apr 29, 2009)

fidalgo said:


> what you think will be Paris 2024 bid main changes in comparison with 2012 bid?


The bid of 2012 was a really "parisian" bid, with all the infrastructure in the historical Paris or really close. This bid will probably be the bid of the Greater Paris, with a lot of sports and the olympic village in the poorest suburbs of Paris (like Seine Saint-Denis)...the bid will be a big support for the development and integration of this area to the agglomeration... This is at least what the major of Paris wants.


----------



## Chevy114 (Jul 21, 2011)

-Corey- said:


> Miami?? If without the Olympics traffic is a nightmare, and with no public transportation... i dont wanna know how it would look like with the Olympics.. I don't know why they let Boston win. I was rooting for Washington if not, then Los Angeles, but Boston???


I also remember Tampa being told that they couldn't host because it was too hot so I can only imagine what they think of Miami.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

OnwardsAndUpwards said:


> India should host the Olympics fairly soon. Surely they need to try with Mumbai, Delhi, Kolkata or, at a push, Bangalore if they want to win. Ahmedabad might be a big city but it isn't an international destination.


I'd like to see the summer Olympics in India but I wasn't very impressed with the Commonwealth Games they recently hosted. India isn't ready imo. A bid in 2032 or 2036 would be better.


----------



## NORIND (Dec 9, 2010)

cali colombia 2024


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*Bach: India Not Ready to Bid for 2024 Olympics*

India is not ready to bid for the 2024 Olympics but could be a candidate to host the games in the future, IOC President Thomas Bach said on Monday. "Frankly, we were a little bit surprised about this speculation (of a potential Indian bid)," Bach said at a news conference after a meeting with Indian Prime Minister Narendra Modi. "Because of different reasons we think it will be a little too quick for India to have successful Olympics in 2024. There had been reports in the Indian media recently about a possible 2024 bid from New Delhi or even Ahmedabad, the biggest city in Modi's home state of Gujarat.

Bach said Modi did seem eager to bid but understood that India, the world's second most populous nation, was not prepared yet. "We were happy to see that the PM was sharing this feeling — that he is seriously looking at the Olympic candidature." Bach said. "However, he wants to be well prepared and have all the expertise. It was an opinion shared by us."

The prospect of a successful Indian bid for 2024 seemed remote after New Delhi's organization of the 2010 Commonwealth Games came under severe criticism at home and abroad over constructions delays and corruption scandals.

Rome, Boston and Hamburg are the declared candidates so far for 2024. Paris is also expected to join the race, among other cities. The deadline for declaration of bids to the International Olympic Committee is Sept. 15. The host city will be selected by the IOC in 2017. While a 2024 bid has been ruled out, Bach said India could be in the running in the future.


----------



## City-of-Platinum (Jun 27, 2014)

No Boston? Baltimore is a good second place choice. Think of the sailing on the harbor.. It will be a wonderful place to have the games.


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*IOC in talks with fifth city over 2024 bid - Bach*

The International Olympic Committee is in talks with a fifth city in addition to Boston, Hamburg, Rome and Paris over a possible bid to host the 2024 Summer Games, Olympic chief Thomas Bach said on Wednesday. Four of the six candidate cities for the 2022 Winter Olympics dropped out and the IOC is desperate to avoid a repeat of that in the race to host the 2024 Summer showpiece. 

Bach has staked his leadership of the Olympic movement on his Agenda 2020 reform package, part of which is to make the bidding process for the Games financially less onerous for cities and the IOC's role more proactive. "Boston, Hamburg and Rome have formerly declared and there are strong signals coming from France with Paris and we're in talks with one other city so the field very strong," he told a news conference in Sydney. "And perhaps by the 15th of September it may even be stronger than it is today.

"One of the reforms of the agenda is we have created this new invitation phase, which means the IOC is inviting all the countries who are considering a bid to consult with the IOC." "We give them all the information they need, we do a sort of 'know-how' transfer before they decide to bid so they have all facts in their hands. "There are also countries not among the four I mentioned who showed interest."

The Qatari capital Doha, Turkish city of Istanbul and Romanian capital Bucharest are among the cities which have expressed interest in hosting the 2024 Olympics without formally declaring bids.

National Olympic Committees must register the name of applicant cities for 2024 by Sept. 15 this year and the host city will be decided by an IOC vote in Lima, Peru two years later. Bach said he had been encouraged by reaction from potential bidders to his package of reforms. "We are very happy with the strong interest in 2024 and we are happy that all of the potential candidates have all told us the Olympic Agenda 2020 is a major motivation to present their bids," he added. "This is even is even more evidence that with Olympic Agenda 2020 we are on the right track."


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*An Australian multi-city Olympic Games bid is a likely winner*

When Thomas Bach, the president of the International Olympic Committee, met the Prime Minister in Canberra yesterday, there were many looking for a sign – or even something more ambitious. A joint announcement or perhaps even a commitment.

Some hoped that Bach and Tony Abbott would publicly endorse the idea of an Australian city pitching a bid for a future Olympic Games more than a decade away. With Rio de Janeiro hosting the games in 2016, Tokyo in 2020, and 2024 a little too early and unlikely, the earliest date an Australian city could seriously consider mounting a bid for would be 2028 or perhaps 2032.

Prominent passionate Melburnians have called for Melbourne to nominate, while South-East Queensland has expressed interest in its own Olympic bid. The Australian Olympic Committee is not likely to dissuade such enthusiasm. Others will be sceptical and wary of the perceived benefits that theoretically flow from an Olympic Games. Recently, major events supremo Ron Walker has suggested that the Olympics are now too costly and that public funds should be prioritised elsewhere.

Some believe that, regardless of the outcome of such a bid, the $50 million plus necessary to bid for an Olympic Games is a worthy investment. The theory is that the benefits of marketing and enhancing the profile of one's alpha global city above all others is potentially a cost-efficient way of enhancing your city and its brand credentials worldwide. 

Melbourne's experience of the Olympic Games in 1956 and Commonwealth Games in 2006, in addition to Sydney's 2000 Olympic Games, is generally considered to be positive, particularly its infrastructure legacy and resulting social benefits. It has been often said that Commonwealth Games are shaped by each city that hosts them, whereas the Olympic Games shapes the city they're hosted in.

True or not, mega-events often allow for big infrastructure to be delivered sooner than would normally be the case, and to a deadline. In Melbourne, the construction of the redeveloped Great Northern Stand at the MCG would have taken many more years to resolve and complete, given the many parties involved, had it not been for the critical Commonwealth Games opening ceremony date of March 15, 2006. 

Bids for mega-events such as the Olympics allow cities to dream big, and prepare big city-shaping ideas that, regardless of the event, can assist in determining, and ultimately defining, the city. The Olympic movement seeks to contribute to a better world through sport, so any Olympic bid must be about more than just the sport. An Olympics must help shape a city, if not a country.

There has also been recognition within the Olympic movement recently that the traditional city-specific Olympic Games and the substantial delivery cost may be limiting not only the number of potential Olympic cities bidding, but may also limit the opportunity for the Olympic movement to shape a better world. The president of the IOC will be well aware how important quality competition is to bring out the best, whether it be between Olympic athletes or bidding Olympic cities. He will want Australia in the mix for an Olympic Games in the decades to come. Australia consistently delivers superior world-class events as it does world-class medallists. 

A challenge exists for any single Australian city to bid for a summer Olympic Games, as it must ensure it can comply with a key IOC criterion that the Games be held in the equivalent of the northern hemisphere summer, no matter where in the world they might be. The summer Olympics can be held no later than August to ensure it does not clash with other relevant international sporting programming. This proves challenging for any major Australian city, as the IOC expectation would potentially clash with the key national football code fixtures in each Australian state capital. This could be overcome with a single, nationally co-ordinated Australian bid and some clever scheduling of football's mid-season bye. 

An Australian bid has been suggested, with major eastern seaboard cities Melbourne, Sydney and Brisbane sharing the events in a way that wouldn't cause major disruptions to existing stadium and facility schedules. Each would capitalise on their unique strengths – weather, water or facilities. It could be presented as a "whole of country" bid.

This may not be as strange as it first appears. Malaysia and Thailand are reported to be bidding for the 2024 Olympic Games as one shared bid. A shared multi-city bid allows regions to share the costs and benefits more broadly. It also expands the potential bidding pool and broadens the competition. An eastern seaboard bid would be good publicity for the whole of Australia, particularly the Australian tourism industry, and good coverage for a forward-thinking Olympic movement.

How would an eastern seaboard bid make for a better world? A better Australia? It could if it was based on "critical nation-building infrastructure", not stadiums and games villages but with major 21st-century rail links between the eastern seaboard cities. That city-to-city ultra-fast rail that seems beyond the realm of probability might become possible with critical timelines that come with an Olympic games in 2028 or 2032. At the very least the bid might be the catalyst this country needs to focus on potentials and turn them into actuals.

Olympic athletes know that if you can't dream it you can't do it. Australia needs to dream big and, like our athletes, together you never know what we might achieve.


----------



## Walbanger (Jan 10, 2006)

^^ I really don't know if an Australian Olympic Bid would currently attract the support of the public. Sydney 2000 is still a recent memory whilst NSW continues to debate expensive solutions to rationalising their Stadia infrastructure only 15 years later. Australian's strive for capital efficiency and loathe a White elephant even if not paid for by the public purse. Pretty sure we see the Olympics as too expensive to justify within the next 2 decades.

All that being said, logistically I have no doubt about Australia's capabilities to pull off a successful Summer Games. A South East Queensland Bid would be vastly superior to a Brisbane bid if the IOC accepts the regional definition. Perth will have the population base to hypothesize a bid from 2028, yet like Brisbane it would be incredibly difficult to internationally sell a Bid from the 3rd or 4th City of a relatively small Nation which lacks diverse cultural clout (and has already hosted twice). How would Melbourne, Brisbane/SEQ or even Perth sell themselves that was marketably different to Sydney to be attractive to the IOC?


----------



## Maplyier (Apr 15, 2015)

I really can only see Melbourne bid. Don't really know too much about a Brisbane bid but I don't know if they have enough sporting infrastructure as well as its big enough Melbourne have the MCG plus three arena's and a hockey centre in AMMI Park but then again I don't know too much and they have one of the nicest tennis centres ever


----------



## CB31 (May 23, 2010)

*Paris 2024: a working group seeks to mobilize the French in September*












> A vast operation of popular mobilization and participatory financing of the bid will be held in late September.
> 
> A "great Olympic weekend", intended as the starting point of a popular mobilization operation will first be held from September 25 to 27. The greatest French athletes will be involved behind Tony Parker, superambassadeur that will remain in the country for the occasion in the wake of the Euro basketball with the team of France. On land, championships weekends (football, handball, etc.) show their support for the bid while the XV of France will carry the message of the Olympic ambition in England during the Rugby World Cup.
> 
> ...


http://www.lejdd.fr/Sport/Paris-2024-un-groupe-de-travail-cherche-a-mobiliser-les-Francais-en-septembre-730650


----------



## GEwinnen (Mar 3, 2006)

IThomas said:


> *An Australian multi-city Olympic Games bid is a likely winner*


Never ever, the 2000 Sydney OSG are just 15 years ago! Paris (or France's) are 100 years ago in 2024!
An australian bid will fail, no doubt about it, go and ask Madrid!


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*Budapest Mayor Supports 2024 Olympic Bid, Expects June 23 Approval In Municipal Vote*

Budapest mayor Istvan Tarlos told a news conference Wednesday that Budapest supports Hungary’s Olympic bid with heart and soul because organizing the 2024 Summer Olympics would benefit the country from every aspect. His remarks were in contrast to his thinking last year when he thought it was too soon for Budapest to bid, considering 2028 as a possibility instead.

Tarlos was sceptical at first about a bid, but the adoption of the International Olympic Committee’s (IOC) Agenda 2020 reform program and statements from IOC chairman Thomas Bach convinced him to firmly support Hungary’s bid, pointing out that Budapest is already “more or less suitable” for organizing the Games and will become even more so by 2024 as a result of developments running independently from the Olympic bid.

He cited several completed developments, including the building of the Ludovika military academy, the Academy of Music, the Groupama Arena, the “Tuskecsarnok” sports arena, and sports facilities in the cities of Debrecen and Gyor. Other facilities under construction include the new Puskas Ferene Stadium, and the aquatics complex to be built next to the Dagaly open-air spa in Budapest.

Other infrastructural developments have already been completed or will be by 2020, such as the metro line 4, lengthened tram routes, public utility and flood protection schemes, the Margaret Island and road repairs. The mayor said, “Budapest and Hungary are ready to hand in their bid to organize the 2024 Olympics by right and with a good chance of winning”. He added that the municipal assembly will vote on the application on June 23.


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*Qatar boss unfazed by possible Olympics bid*

Qatar's athletics chief said on Thursday his organisation would be "more than happy to participate" if the Gulf state decides to make a bid to host the 2024 Summer Olympics. Dahlan Al Hamad, Qatar Athletics Federation (QAF) president and vice-president of the International Association of Athletics Federation, was speaking at a press conference ahead of the restart of the Diamond League in Doha on Friday. 

He said no final decision had been taken by Qatar to bid and that would be made "at the level of the state" but added the QAF was ready to help. "We, as the QAF, once we have received instruction that the government is willing to host, we would be more than happy to participate," he told reporters. 

Qatar has long been rumoured as being ready to make a bid for the 2024 games, but earlier this year, Qatar Olympic Committee general secretary Sheik Saoud bin Abdulrahman Al Thani, said no decision had been made.


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*Poll suggests French still not convinced over Paris 2024 bid*

The poll, published and part-commissioned by the magazine Paris Match, looks at attitudes towards both the 2024 Games and the 2025 World’s Fair, for which the French capital is also a likely candidate.

Asked whether they favoured France organising a) Expo 2025, b) the 2024 Olympics, c) both or d) neither, the survey’s 1,007 respondents manifested a marked preference for the World’s Fair; it should be said that ExpoFrance 2025 was mentioned alongside Paris Match as an apparent commissioner of the poll, which was conducted by Ifop using an online questionnaire.

That means that with just weeks to go before a Paris 2024 Olympic bid is expected to be launched, fewer than half of those sampled expressed a positive opinion about actually staging those Games. The sample was said to be representative of the French population aged 15 and above, with fieldwork conducted during the last three days of April.


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

Any truth in this do we think?


----------



## Manitopiaaa (Mar 6, 2006)

George_D said:


> if Boston bid doesnt win, USA will go for 2026 winter olympics or for 2028 summer olympics?


2028 Summer Olympics I would hope. The Winter Olympics are truly worthless. They were begging people to host the games (after Oslo bowed out). It's that bad. If the US settles for the Winter Olympics, I'll eat my hat.


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

This is the new AS Roma property stadium. I don't know if it may be used for Olympics 2024. BTW Stadio Olimpico could be redeveloped in the case that Italy hosts the olympic games.


----------



## Jim856796 (Jun 1, 2006)

I remember the last time Paris bade for a Summer Olympics (in 2012), there were plans for a huge new indoor arena to the north of the city, which would have hosted gymnastics, as well as seven temporary pavilions for the other indoor sports. I think if Paris had been awarded the 2012 Games instead of London, I think those temporary pavilions would have been scrapped as a cost-cutting measure, and the indoor sports they would have hosted would have been relocated to some of the existing exhibition centers.

For Paris's 2024 Olympics bid, would the Paris area still need a two major indoor arenas (the existing Bercy Arena and a potential new one)?


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Looks like Toronto's Olympic ambitions might get a re-boot. The head of the Canadian Olympics Committee met with new mayor John Tory regarding re-igniting a bid now that Rob Ford is gone. John Tory has some background in sports as a former commissioner of the Canadian Football League.

Tory indicated that 2024 or 2028 is not out of the question but won't be given any serious consideration until the 2015 Pan American Games is over. They start in Toronto next month.


----------



## George_D (Aug 28, 2012)

isaidso said:


> Looks like Toronto's Olympic ambitions might get a re-boot. The head of the Canadian Olympics Committee met with new mayor John Tory regarding re-igniting a bid now that Rob Ford is gone. John Tory has some background in sports as a former commissioner of the Canadian Football League.
> 
> Tory indicated that 2024 or 2028 is not out of the question but won't be given any serious consideration until the 2015 Pan American Games is over. They start in Toronto next month.


what about Boston's plan?


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

George_D said:


> what about Boston's plan?


If Toronto doesn't bid for 2024 and Boston wins 2024, Toronto won't bid in 2028. Supposed continental rotation by the IOC is the only consideration. Toronto will go up against any one. It's not a city lacking in confidence or ambition.


----------



## DR.SHREJMAN (Nov 30, 2006)

UAE should host it


----------



## CB31 (May 23, 2010)

*Paris 2024 Olympic bid set to be announced*












> The Paris 2024 Olympic bid will become official starting Tuesday, according to reports.
> 
> Paris will join the bid race with Boston, Hamburg and Rome. Budapest is also expected to bid for the 2024 Games, with the host city being chosen by International Olympic Committee members vote in 2017.
> 
> ...


http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/sports/more-sports/others/Paris-and-Budapest-to-enter-race-for-2024-Olympics/articleshow/47764336.cms


----------



## CB31 (May 23, 2010)

Edit.


----------



## GEwinnen (Mar 3, 2006)

DR.SHREJMAN said:


> UAE should host it


The IOC will not chose 2 asian cities in a row! Forget it!


----------



## ReNaHtEiM (Jul 15, 2013)

2? That would be the 4th.


----------



## GEwinnen (Mar 3, 2006)

CB31 said:


> *Paris 2024 Olympic bid set to be announced*


To be honest, Paris is the city who deserves this games most of all candidate cities!

My "who deserves the games" list:

1- Paris
2- Rome
3- Hamburg
4- Boston


----------



## George_D (Aug 28, 2012)

GEwinnen said:


> To be honest, Paris is the city who deserves this games most of all candidate cities!
> 
> My "who deserves the games" list:
> 
> ...



the bad for hamburg and boston is that people there aren't so keen on Olympics


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

Boston certainly has huge public support issues. Last I heard of Hamburg the population was generally supportive of its bid, however.

*From March:*
_The Forsa survey, commissioned by the German Olympic Committee (DOSB), found that 64 percent of Hamburgers support having the games in their city._
http://www.thelocal.de/20150311/more-hamburgers-want-the-olympics-than-berliners


----------



## GEwinnen (Mar 3, 2006)

George_D said:


> the bad for hamburg and boston is that people there aren't so keen on Olympics


In advance of an official bid a referendum will be held in Hamburg.


----------



## B738 (Apr 21, 2011)

It's been long time since US held the game, and i'm really keen to see what they have to offer with the game.


----------



## GEwinnen (Mar 3, 2006)

B738 said:


> It's been long time since US held the game,.



Are you kidding? That's a bad joke, isn't it? No one has hosted the Olympic Games more often! The games of Atlanta are just 28 years ago in 2024, France is waiting for 100 years, Itlay 64 years and Germany 52 years in 2024!


----------



## B738 (Apr 21, 2011)

^^
well, at least it has been in my lifetime.

i believe paris will win, taking notes from previous defeat, just like what Japan did, but i can imagine how the games will be like.

The US on the other hand, i hv no imagination on how the game will be or how they re gonna stage it, how the opening ceremony, how donald trump will hv to lead the committee. It is all a blur, and it is really fascinating to find out


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

Unless Boston's spport numbers tick up, they're not going to be hosting.


----------



## GEwinnen (Mar 3, 2006)

B738 said:


> ^^
> well, at least it has been in my lifetime.


You will see OG in the US in your lifetime, no doubt about it! After the failure of a Chicago, a NY and (probably) a Boston bid, they will go back to successful places - my prediction is Los Angeles 2032!
Remember, UK failed with Birmingham an Manchester and was successful with London.


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

Paris has Mike Lee...

Paris is to make its long-awaited entrance into the race for the 2024 Summer Olympic and Paralympic Games on Olympic Day - June 23.

After a prolonged period of assessment, the French capital will confirm its intention to take its place on the start-line, alongside Boston, Hamburg and Rome, at an event at the Maison du Sport Français featuring leading athletes and key politicians.

A second, more politically-oriented launch is expected on French National Day, July 14.

The city has not hosted the Summer Games since 1924 and its last three bids - in 1992, 2008 and 2012 – came to nothing.

Even so, given Boston’s well-publicised problems, it will probably enter this latest contest in what past bidding history suggests is the perilous position of frontrunner.

In a fascinating, though not unexpected, twist, media invitations to Tuesday’s event have been distributed by Vero, the consultancy headed by Britain's Mike Lee, one of the architects of Paris’s downfall in the keenly-contested 2012 race won by London.

Vero worked closely with Bernard Lapasset, the World Rugby President whose input has been critical in navigating the French political establishment to a position where it was prepared to countenance another bid, on the successful campaign to get rugby sevens into the Olympic sports programme, commencing at Rio 2016.

Lee also worked on Rio de Janeiro and Pyeongchang's successful bid to host the 2016 and 2018 Summer and Winter Olympics respectively.

He was also closely involved in Qatar's hugely controversial campaign that led to them being awarded the 2022 FIFA World Cup.










http://www.insidethegames.biz/artic...12-figure-to-help-launch-olympic-bid-for-2024

http://www.verocom.co.uk/team/mike-lee/


----------



## redspork02 (May 7, 2005)

A new billion dollar stadium in the works for the LA Rams might come in handy by 2024......


----------



## Dexter Morgan (Dec 23, 2009)

Pick 1 city, have it there every 4 years, end the fiasco. or rotating cities with infrastructure already in place.


----------



## oritaorighta (Jul 8, 2014)

I think a lot of capable cities would be a bit upset if they were left out of that rotation...


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

Dexter Morgan said:


> Pick 1 city, have it there every 4 years, end the fiasco


Or - and here's a novel idea - leave things as they are and only bid if you can get public support for a workable plan? 

Just because Boston (and possibly the US) has buggered up their bid, doesn't mean the whole thing needs to change completely.


----------



## Archbishop (Aug 18, 2009)

It was stupid to select Boston instead of LA anyway.


----------



## Manitopiaaa (Mar 6, 2006)

Boston was the weakest US bid. Here's to hoping they pick Washington! If not, I'll back Los Angeles. If Los Angeles doesn't get it, then I support Paris 2024 and hope the USOC can get their shit together for 2028 (New York!)


----------



## Kenni (Jul 26, 2007)

Los Angeles’ earlier proposal stressed economic efficiency, with events held throughout the city. The LA bid details 4 clusters: 










*Downtown Cluster:* Exposition Park (Olympic Park), Los Angeles Memorial Coliseum will see a multi-million dollar make-over, opening/closing ceremonies, track and field, etc. Would host a record 3rd Summer Olympics. Taekwondo in the Walt Disney Concert Hall. Gymnastics in the LA Convention Center, Staples Center, the LA River will host canoeing and kayaking (the Army Corps of Engineers just approved a multi billion dollar remake of the LA river just in time, this was already in the works anyhow, but fits just right). 


























*The Westside Cluster:* Will include UCLA's Drake Stadium, Pauley Pavilion and the Riviera Golf Club; beach volleyball will be hosted by Santa Monica Beach.










*The Avalon Cluster*: Stubhub Center in Carson will host hockey, tennis, and rugby, plus cycling in its Velo Sports Center.

*The Harbor Cluster:* Around Long Beach will make use of the Long Beach Convention Center for judo and wrestling, and the marina for sailing.










SCCOG confirms that Exposition Park will be the "centerpiece" of the plan.

Cycling through Hollywood. 










Additionally, two new "new and purpose-built Athletes' Village" sites are planned, one "close to the heart of the city" and the other near the LA River.

Also, the new Los Angeles Football Club Stadium which will be built in the next few years by LA's new soccer team at the site of the LA Sports Arena in Exposition Park might play a role. *Add to that* the new billion dollar NFL Stadium in Inglewood. 



















Public transportation played into the proposal, with the SCCOG saying that they are "committed to delivering up to 80 percent of the spectators by public transit".

I cannot think of another city that is Olympic ready like LA is, not even close. :cheers:


----------



## Manitopiaaa (Mar 6, 2006)

Any clues as to how an LA Olympics would speed up work on expanding the metro system?


----------



## pesto (Jun 29, 2009)

Manitopiaaa said:


> Any clues as to how an LA Olympics would speed up work on expanding the metro system?


A very key question. With some federal assistance major projects like the "subway to the sea" could be completed to connect to UCLA and near to Riviera. 

In any event the Expo Line will be done next year and that will connect downtown to SaMo and the west side, plus a connection to Inglewood stadium (assuming it is built) on the Crenshaw Line. Connections to LB already exist with some shuttles needed for some venues. The Marina is going to need a shuttle from the Expo Line or from LAX (or both, more likely). That's needed desperately in any event with the burgeoning tech and media companies.


----------



## Fro7en (May 23, 2015)

Paris seems like an almost clear winner. Even in the 14 July fireworks they had a firework for the olympics


----------



## pesto (Jun 29, 2009)

Fro7en said:


> Paris seems like an almost clear winner. Even in the 14 July fireworks they had a firework for the olympics


Congratulations!


----------



## GEwinnen (Mar 3, 2006)

edit


----------



## sweet-d (Jul 20, 2010)

Yeah as much as I would love to see and Olympics in the USA I'm certain it won't happen. I would even settle for LA (although would prefer the district out of any other Merican cities). Paris 2024!


----------



## Archbishop (Aug 18, 2009)

Los Angeles would probably need a new swimming places unless they think they could do it in an arena or stadium.


----------



## LosAngelesSportsFan (Oct 20, 2004)

Archbishop said:


> Los Angeles would probably need a new swimming places unless they think they could do it in an arena or stadium.


We actually have two already. Long Beach swim stadium, which hosted the US diving championships a couple years back. Also, the swimming center at Expo Park hosted the swimming portion of the Olympics in 84, was recently remodeled and can be upgraded to host for 2024


----------



## Kenni (Jul 26, 2007)

Archbishop said:


> Los Angeles would probably need a new swimming places unless they think they could do it in an arena or stadium.


This is the Los Angeles Swimming Stadium, host to the 1932 and 1984 Olympics, they kept the same facade but revamped the whole thing. (Love the art-deco original building from the '30s)



















*1932*










*NOW*










They made it into a community center, but it can be re-accommodated for official swimming competition and diving.


----------



## pesto (Jun 29, 2009)

Kenni said:


> This is the Los Angeles Swimming Stadium, host to the 1932 and 1984 Olympics, they kept the same facade but revamped the whole thing. (Love the art-deco original building from the '30s)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow. I hadn't seen that angle for years. A really gorgeous example of the push toward modernism in late deco.

Interesting to see how LAFC's new stadium addresses its proximity to both this and the Coliseum. Or maybe it will ignore it?


----------



## Archbishop (Aug 18, 2009)

I hadn't seen the renovations leave space for it to host. Then yeah it would certainly be the host I would guess.


----------



## SCCP1910 (Jul 20, 2011)

campineiro1 said:


> 2022 England WC !!!
> 2024 Paris Summer Olympics
> 2026 Australia WC !!!
> 2028 Boston Summer Olympics
> ...


:lol: England wont host a WC in our lifetime;


----------



## SCCP1910 (Jul 20, 2011)

Tuscani01 said:


> Looks like Toronto may reconsider a 2024 bid shortly:
> 
> 
> 
> http://news.nationalpost.com/toront...-setting-the-stage-for-a-toronto-olympics-bid


I'll be cheering for Toronto. That way USA will be encouraged to bid for the PanAm games.

Also, USOC needs to let LA compete to host it again. Other USA cities don't want or aren't capable of hosting.


----------



## Alphaville (Nov 28, 2007)

potiz81 said:


> True..Europe can provide safe and high quality Games. I see North America hosting again in 2032, maybe in Canada or -why not- Mexico.


I can't see Mexico slipping one in before the United States again - although after that point a potential Mexico City bid could throw some insecurity Toronto's way (assuming the latter hosts after an American city) . 

Mexico isn't ready again right now - but it might be in the next few decades.


----------



## Lord David (May 23, 2009)

Alphaville said:


> I can't see Mexico slipping one in before the United States again - although after that point a potential Mexico City bid could throw some insecurity Toronto's way (assuming the latter hosts after an American city) .
> 
> Mexico isn't ready again right now - but it might be in the next few decades.


The main reason as to why Mexico City got the 1968 Summer Olympics over Detroit was the fact that it assured that athletes could be fed for 2.80 USD a day, whilst Detroit could do 3 USD or "less".

Mexico could have gone with the likes of say Guadalajara, if it built it's Pan Am venues with anticipation for a future Olympics, but they chose to be realistic.

Mexico City seems to be Mexico's best option, but we'll never know if they are ready now unless they bid.


----------



## redspork02 (May 7, 2005)

Hps95 said:


> Los Angeles again? No!
> 
> Paris 2024 I hope


What do you mean LA again? you were born in 1995! hno::bash::nuts:


----------



## redspork02 (May 7, 2005)

Lord David said:


> The main reason as to why Mexico City got the 1968 Summer Olympics over Detroit was the fact that it assured that athletes could be fed for 2.80 USD a day, whilst Detroit could do 3 USD or "less".
> 
> Mexico could have gone with the likes of say Guadalajara, if it built it's Pan Am venues with anticipation for a future Olympics, but they chose to be realistic.
> 
> Mexico City seems to be Mexico's best option, but we'll never know if they are ready now unless they bid.


Mexico is close to being a failed state. GOv trust in Mex is at a all time low. Pena NIeto is cl0se to being ousted and the drug cartel violence is a no go for the IOC and most other national Olympic organizations. So Mexico is a no go for a while. Although a Guadalajara games would have been cool!


----------



## pesto (Jun 29, 2009)

Calvin W said:


> Well my vote goes for anyone else before LA.


Very tight reasoning. The sign of a subtle and sophisticated mind. :lol:


----------



## redspork02 (May 7, 2005)

Alphaville said:


> This has gotta be Paris, or another European city.
> 
> Timing doesn't seem right for North America.


1984 - LA
1988 - Seoul
1992 - Barcelona
1996 - Atlanta
2000 - Sydney
2004 - Athens
2008 - Beijing
2012 - London
2016 - Rio
2020 - Tokyo
2024 - ??

North America in the last 31 years - 2 summer Games.
Europe in the last 31 years - 3 summer Games. All within a three hour flight. 

How is timing off? I would love to see a Paris Olympics but we gotta have them somewhere in North America.....somewhere closer to my pocket book!


----------



## pesto (Jun 29, 2009)

RobH said:


> I'd like to see a breakdown, because if this includes everything (venue and OCOG budget and security) it sounds remarkably low.


My thinking as well. Just shows that no number is too high or too low until you get the details of what you're buying. :lol:

But LA already has the major facilities in place and/or undergoing major non-taxpayer refurbishment for non-Olympic events (Coliseum, Dodger Stadium, Staples Center, Pauley Pavilion, etc.). Likewise, the Rose Bowl has been greatly modernized by Pasadena but with the whole process funded and well underway.

In addition new state-of-the-art privately funded stadiums will be built near USC (for LAFC soccer team) and for two new NFL teams (most likely in Inglewood, seating 80k, total capacity 100k). These will not cost the public anything.


----------



## potiz81 (Aug 9, 2005)

redspork02 said:


> 1984 - LA
> 1988 - Seoul
> 1992 - Barcelona
> 1996 - Atlanta
> ...


USA is the only country of this list which hosted the summer Games twice. Sorry but have to wait more, there are many countries that never hosted and also countries which have decades to host waiting their turn again. The "all within a 3 hour flight " is not a valid argument for me. Every european country is a totally different world, historically and culturally. You can't exclude Rome and Paris from hosting just because Athens and London hosted the previous years.


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

Without fail this argument comes up every couple of months in this thread :lol:


----------



## pesto (Jun 29, 2009)

potiz81 said:


> USA is the only country of this list which hosted the summer Games twice. Sorry but have to wait more, there are many countries that never hosted and also countries which have decades to host waiting their turn again. The "all within a 3 hour flight " is not a valid argument for me. Every european country is a totally different world, historically and culturally. You can't exclude Rome and Paris from hosting just because Athens and London hosted the previous years.


This is just silly and has been gone through ad nauseam on various threads. The US has to wait for Mali and Paraguay to get their turn? Seriously, then, why doesn't Paris wait until all other European cities have gotten their turn?

I would suggest that you focus on what specifically about Paris would make it a good venue (and I'm sure there are many reasons) rather than just saying "you have to give me the games with no explanation or comment because I haven't had them in a long time". (Even though I suspect the IOC uses this kind of reasoning more often than it should.)


----------



## pesto (Jun 29, 2009)

RobH said:


> Without fail this argument comes up every couple of months in this thread :lol:


Sorry, you beat me to it. It is amazing that anyone would post such a specious argument.


----------



## redspork02 (May 7, 2005)

RobH said:


> Without fail this argument comes up every couple of months in this thread :lol:


Yup! and isn't the IOCs "policy" to choose city, not country.......So let the best city with the best PROPOSAL, "win".


----------



## LosAngelesSportsFan (Oct 20, 2004)

Hps95 said:


> Los Angeles again? No!
> 
> Paris 2024 I hope


so Paris a third time is all good but LA a 3rd time isnt? interesting


----------



## LosAngelesSportsFan (Oct 20, 2004)

RobH said:


> I'd like to see a breakdown, because if this includes everything (venue and OCOG budget and security) it sounds remarkably low.


Im pretty sure it is everything. Remember, almost all, if not all, of the venues are built already


----------



## Kenni (Jul 26, 2007)

RobH said:


> Without fail this argument comes up every couple of months in this thread :lol:


:lol: True. When ever news appear, as they did just recently about LA, the whole thing starts all over again. Fun, huh?



pesto said:


> This is just silly and has been gone through ad nauseam on various threads. The US has to wait for Mali and Paraguay to get their turn? Seriously, then, why doesn't Paris wait until all other European cities have gotten their turn?
> 
> I would suggest that you focus on what specifically about Paris would make it a good venue (and I'm sure there are many reasons) rather than just saying "you have to give me the games with no explanation or comment because I haven't had them in a long time". (Even though I suspect the IOC uses this kind of reasoning more often than it should.)


Almost impossible to say it any better than this. kay:


Paris will be a tough contender, probably the toughest, let them duke it out. It isn't about countries, it's about cities.


----------



## parcdesprinces (Feb 15, 2009)

LosAngelesSportsFan said:


> so Paris a third time is all good but LA a 3rd time isnt? interesting


Well, considering that the last Paris' time was before the first LA one, I think he has a point.. Point you perfectly understood BTW, I'm quite sure.


----------



## pesto (Jun 29, 2009)

parcdesprinces said:


> Well, considering that the last Paris' time was before the first LA one, I think he has a point.. Point you perfectly understood BTW, I'm quite sure.


Just to be clear, you (and/or potiz81) are saying that Paris should be selected even if its proposal is significantly inferior? That is, that the quality of the bid is not the most relevant factor.

Rather some new set of factors should be introduced to allow cities that have never had the games be first in line, then those who have hosted it only once, etc.? Wouldn't this simply disqualify all the best cities and move the "disasters waiting to happen" to the front of the line?

Again, I am rather amazed that anyone would take this kind of reasoning seriously. Maybe the same thinking should be extended to other fields of life: surgeons, lawyers, ship captains, pilots, singers, actors, etc., could be selected on who hasn't had an opportunity for a big case or performance in a long time, regardless of his skill level?


----------



## mw123 (Oct 23, 2009)

IThomas said:


> *Majority of Torontonians support Olympic bid: Poll*
> More than six in 10 Torontonians want their city to bid to host the 2024 summer Olympic Games, a new poll says.


Good! I would like to see Toronto host the games.


----------



## parcdesprinces (Feb 15, 2009)

pesto said:


> Just to be clear, you[...] are saying that Paris should be selected even if its proposal is significantly inferior?


??? :nuts:
Never said nor implied such a thing. 

(And I wonder how I could have said that since we don't know yet precisely what the Paris' bid will be. At the moment over here there are only some speculations from the media etc regarding what existing venues could potentially be used and that's it, so nothing official, far from that, so quite difficult and not very serious, you'll admit, to judge the quality (or not) of a bid based on that.)


----------



## potiz81 (Aug 9, 2005)

pesto said:


> The US has to wait for Mali and Paraguay to get their turn?


This would be a brilliant, fantastic idea actually, hosting the Games in places that never had the chance before and where people want to host them. I am 100% sure that the lovely people of Asuncion would be 100 times more enthusiastic to host the Games in their city if they had the resources, in contrast to the citizens and the authorities of Boston.




pesto said:


> Seriously, then, why doesn't Paris wait until all other European cities have gotten their turn?


That is exactly what France is doing, waiting waiting and waiting. Waiting for 100 years, while USA is waiting only from 1996. Makes sense now? I would be really happy to see the Games in Africa or elsewhere in the world that haven't hosted this amazing event till now. But between any USA city and Paris (given the fact that both can offer an equally adequate and well executed bid to the IOC), I' m going for France all the way.


----------



## pesto (Jun 29, 2009)

Yuri S Andrade said:


> That's a discussion people need to agree to disagree.
> 
> Said that, America is one of the most uniform continents: all countries with exactly the same history: Europeans arrived at 1500, displaced the natives, transplanted their society. 300 years later, their descendants decided that was time to get independence, and they all got it in a very small time lapse. People in the United States are taught to believe in the "Manifest Destiny", that they are somehow special, but that's only a silly superstition. The truth is, in America(s), everybody is the same.


Your ignorance is stunning. If you want to spout fantasy social theory b/s, then how about this: the new world incorporates ALL of the people of the old world PLUS the natives of the new world. So why not just have the Olympics in the US every year?

In any case, the US has melded (and continues to meld) all world cultures into a new culture which has taken Europe already and is rapidly taking Asia and Africa. YOU are American whether you like it or not. 

But the relevance of any of this is zero. Please discuss something about LA or Paris or one of the other candidates. Oh, and try to stay off the hallucinogens.


----------



## Lord David (May 23, 2009)

isaidso said:


> Toronto only seems to get things done when it's pressured into doing so. Without an Olympic deadline we'll just engage in debate for the next 20-30 years like we usually do. Hosting the Olympics would be great, of course.





Alphaville said:


> Thats not a very compelling reason for it to be awarded the Olympics, tbh. Aside from that history shows that many Olympic associated projects are often ill-fitting for the host city, as the planning is rushed and focused more on Olympic mode instead of post-Games.


It shouldn't be the Toronto sales pitch, but it would be a way in which the city gets lasting venues and infrastructure done on time whether the citizens want it or not. 

A new Olympic Village, Media Village, Main Media Center, a legacy waterfront Aquatics Center, maybe even another Velodrome (or they could use the 2015 Pan Ams venue) and of course the icing on the cake, the Olympic Stadium, which would seat 100,000 (like their 2008 proposal) even if there's no viable tenant at the moment. It would also be used for the 2026 World Cup if Canada were to host.

Better host it now, before the waterfront is all used up and all you have is Plan B, Downsview Airport.


----------



## pesto (Jun 29, 2009)

Lord David said:


> It shouldn't be the Toronto sales pitch, but it would be a way in which the city gets lasting venues and infrastructure done on time *whether the citizens want it or not*.
> 
> A new Olympic Village, Media Village, Main Media Center, a legacy waterfront Aquatics Center, maybe even another Velodrome (or they could use the 2015 Pan Ams venue) and of course the icing on the cake, the Olympic Stadium, which would seat 100,000 (like their 2008 proposal) even if there's no viable tenant at the moment. It would also be used for the 2026 World Cup if Canada were to host.
> 
> Better host it now, before the waterfront is all used up and all you have is Plan B, Downsview Airport.


For sure, you wouldn't want the people involved. Rely on the God-anointed Royalty and Peerage to lead us from darkness to light. Ubique illuminati, eh, Lord D?


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

^^ I think what he meant - although he worded it horribly was - even citizens who have no interest in the Olympics can be won round if infrastrcture projects are delivered sooner than they would be.


----------



## Cœur (Apr 4, 2015)

nothatso said:


> Not this again. The 7 continent model is the most commonly used throughout the world, being used by most of the world's population. That model separates North and South America into two continents. And they _should_ be separated, especially if you considered Europe, Asia, and Africa to be three different continents. I'm aware The Americas have one ring on the Olympic logo, but that doesn't change that common convention holds them to be different continents.



Outside the "Anglo-Saxon" world most use a different model. The UN also uses this model.


----------



## Cœur (Apr 4, 2015)

redspork02 said:


> Mexico is close to being a failed state. GOv trust in Mex is at a all time low. Pena NIeto is cl0se to being ousted and the drug cartel violence is a no go for the IOC and most other national Olympic organizations. So Mexico is a no go for a while. Although a Guadalajara games would have been cool!


¿Failed state? :lol:


----------



## Avemano (Aug 9, 2012)

isaidso said:


> Toronto only seems to get things done when it's pressured into doing so. Without an Olympic deadline we'll just engage in debate for the next 20-30 years like we usually do. Hosting the Olympics would be great, of course.


I think it's the same everywhere.
In Paris, the supermetro Grand Paris Express is almost linked with the Olympics.


----------



## parcdesprinces (Feb 15, 2009)

Avemano said:


> In Paris, the supermetro Grand Paris Express is almost linked with the Olympics.


Well, not really since, first, most of it won't be opened yet in 2024, and secondly, the parts which will open before that date won't serve any of the proposed olympic venues (at least the existing or u/c ones such as SdF, PdP, Jean Bouin, Longchamp, Roland Garros stadium, Bercy Arena, the St-Quentin Olympic/National Velodrome or Arena 92).


----------



## en1044 (May 4, 2008)

Alphaville said:


> North America is not a continent. It is part of the Americas, which will be hosting the Olympics next year. It might not feel like it, but in terms of unofficial rotation it is very much a factor - and would have absolutely hindered any North American bid for 2020 (had there been one).
> 
> Moving on, you're also forgotting the sheer number of different countries (and cities ) in Europe that are capable of hosting. While the Americas have numerous capable hosts, they're mostly (if not all) confined to the US, Canada, Brazil and to a lesser extent, Mexico and Argentina.


This is an honest question: How can you look at a map and think that there is not a distinct geographic and cultural distinction between North and South America?


----------



## Maplyier (Apr 15, 2015)

One word. Afro-Eurasia.


----------



## Lord David (May 23, 2009)

pesto said:


> For sure, you wouldn't want the people involved. Rely on the God-anointed Royalty and Peerage to lead us from darkness to light. Ubique illuminati, eh, Lord D?





RobH said:


> ^^ I think what he meant - although he worded it horribly was - even citizens who have no interest in the Olympics can be won round if infrastrcture projects are delivered sooner than they would be.


Yes. Those who couldn't care about the Olympics would probably appreciate the infrastructure improvements which come with it.


----------



## CaliforniaJones (Apr 9, 2009)

Paris and LA seems to be big shots.
Rome, Hamburg and Toronto can be strong outsiders.


----------



## Lord David (May 23, 2009)

CaliforniaJones said:


> Paris and LA seems to be big shots.
> Rome, Hamburg and Toronto can be strong outsiders.


Toronto can be strong, if it proposes a similar compact plan with their 2008 bid.

Rome might still have the stigma of bailing out in 2020, but given the many bail outs for the 2022 Winter Olympics, the IOC might just be a little more forgiving this time.


----------



## Napo (Dec 18, 2006)

Rome outsider? :lol:


The real contenders are Paris and Rome IMHO


----------



## LucaRm (Feb 14, 2013)

Rome is a big shot.


----------



## Lord David (May 23, 2009)

Napo said:


> Rome outsider? :lol:
> 
> 
> The real contenders are Paris and Rome IMHO


Rome's an outsider because it bailed out in the 2020 race, the day before the Application Files were due, despite having everything ready. It was pointless presenting a bid file where the city supported it, but the national government did not.

But given the amount of cities which bailed out of the 2022 Winter Olympics bid race, despite having their paperwork done, the IOC should be forgiving to Rome this time. This is why they are outsiders. If they can get the government on board now, they might stand a good chance.


----------



## narkelion (Sep 28, 2012)

Lord David said:


> Rome's an outsider because it bailed out in the 2020 race, the day before the Application Files were due, despite having everything ready. It was pointless presenting a bid file where the city supported it, but the national government did not.


Not really.

Many things aren't ready now, and weren't ready back then.

And I'm afraid won't be ready for 2024 either.


----------



## Maplyier (Apr 15, 2015)

Rome and Italy are financially broken, corrupt-ridden places that shouldn't be looking at OG's now. The IOC just want a place where the economy is at best okay, and I don't think Rome has that.


----------



## narkelion (Sep 28, 2012)

Seeing what IOC did in the last editions, with all the scandals and such... I won't say Rome is out of the games.


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

Lord David said:


> Rome's an outsider because it bailed out in the 2020 race, the day before the Application Files were due, despite having everything ready.


Rome made a sensible decision to pull out at that stage. Much better to do that than drag it all the way to the vote when the will wasn't there. They're back for 2024, showing willing, and the IOC should in no way hold their 2020 decision against them.

If Rome is an outsider it's mainly simply because Paris is bidding. It's the same reason Madrid was an outsider in the 2012 race. Rome has to overcome the big-hitter on the same continent.

There may also be worries about the shape of Italy's economy in 2024. Is the IOC going to jump into bed with Italy at this stage? If anything, I'd put Hamburg as the second European bid... but still a long way behind Paris.


----------



## Napo (Dec 18, 2006)

Maplyier said:


> Rome and Italy are financially broken, corrupt-ridden places that shouldn't be looking at OG's now. The IOC just want a place where the economy is at best okay, and I don't think Rome has that.


ROFL are you serious?

The last winter and summer Olympic Games have been held or will be hosted in developing countries in deep economic crisis and recession, such as Russia and Brazil.

The Italian economy today is in much better shape, and Italy is already organizing a big event, the Milan Expo, without any problem.


----------



## Lord David (May 23, 2009)

RobH said:


> Rome made a sensible decision to pull out at that stage. Much better to do that than drag it all the way to the vote when the will wasn't there. They're back for 2024, showing willing, and the IOC should in no way hold their 2020 decision against them.
> 
> If Rome is an outsider it's mainly simply because Paris is bidding. It's the same reason Madrid was an outsider in the 2012 race. Rome has to overcome the big-hitter on the same continent.
> 
> There may also be worries about the shape of Italy's economy in 2024. Is the IOC going to jump into bed with Italy at this stage? If anything, I'd put Hamburg as the second European bid... but still a long way behind Paris.


I'm saying, that given the farce of the 2022 Winter Olympics bid race, then Rome should be given a shot. Had the farce of 2022 not happened, then Rome bailing out in 2020 might have still been fresh on some IOC member's minds.


----------



## Yuri S Andrade (Sep 29, 2008)

Napo said:


> The last winter and summer Olympic Games have been held or will be hosted in developing countries in deep economic crisis and recession, such as Russia and Brazil.


I wasn't aware Brazil was in recession when Rio was selected. It was growing like 5%-6%/year. Last time Italy saw this type of growth was back in the 1960's.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Lord David said:


> Toronto can be strong, if it proposes a similar compact plan with their 2008 bid.


Is the IOC favouring more geographically compact games? Toronto just finished hosting the Pan American Games and it was really a Greater Golden Horseshoe games than a Toronto specific one. Soccer was in Hamilton, baseball and softball in Oshawa, rowing in St. Catharines, the velodrome is in Milton, etc. Swimming, athletics, volleyball, gymnastics, field hockey, and a few other sports were in Toronto. 

Almost all are accessible by frequent all day service on GO Train. It's not compact, but would good transit mitigate that negative? I can't see them building another velodrome in Toronto for an Olympic Games, but I suppose some of the other sports can be moved to the City of Toronto from the satellite cities on the periphery.

This map isn't to scale but downtown Toronto to downtown Hamilton is 70 km. Going from downtown Hamilton to St. Catharines is another 57km.


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

isaidso said:


> Is the IOC favouring more geographically compact games?


Yes and no. More compact bids are obviously better and a plan where venues are hard to reach is no good to anyone, but it's not the deciding factor by any means.

London was not the most compact bid in the 2012 field. I'd say it was semi-compact with its Olympic Park hosting the big sports and a lot of venues around East London, but also some venues further out.

Rio was the least compact bid of the 2016 Candidate Cities with several clusters and two main stadiums.

Tokyo's was a very compact bid for 2020, but budget constraints and the IOC's new Agenda 2020 mean they're changing their plans to use more existing and temporary venues, making the staging less compact.

Madrid's bid was always ultra-compact, but it lost in all three of these races.


----------



## Sniper (Jan 28, 2003)

Paolo98.To said:


> :yes: :angel:


Is it like an upside down world map?


----------



## Paolo98.To (Feb 9, 2014)

Sniper said:


> Is it like an upside down world map?


I don't think so...
I just know that the 6 colors (black, blue, yellow, red, green and the white in the background) of the olympic flag represents the colors of all the flags of the World...


----------



## pesto (Jun 29, 2009)

Sniper said:


> Is it like an upside down world map?


If it expands to the solar system the bureaucracy will have to declare that only 5 of the bodies circling the sun are actually planets. The rest are meteors and such or maybe don't exist at all. :lol:


----------



## parcdesprinces (Feb 15, 2009)

Sniper said:


> Is it like an upside down world map?


The Australians (I mean Mr McArthur) will disagree !! 

:|


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

del


----------



## LosAngelesSportsFan (Oct 20, 2004)

Quoted from ChelseaFC on SSP

Here are some pics of the LA proposal



ChelseaFC said:


> LA 2024 bid book is out
> 
> http://www.scribd.com/doc/276070799/LA2024-Bid-Book
> 
> ...



From the OC register

"The bid’s budget lists $4.666 billion in expenses, including $300 million to revamp the Coliseum, which would host the Opening and Closing Ceremonies as well as the track and field competition, $713 million on other competition venues, $75 million on the Olympic Village and $130 million for the International Broadcasting Center/Media Center at the NBC Universal Studios lot.

The documents project the Games receiving $1.5 billion in television and international sponsorship revenues from the IOC, $1.437 billion from domestic sponsorship deals, and $1.113 billion from ticket sales.

The Games would be played out across five primary clusters: Downtown, Hollywood, the Coast (Santa Monica, UCLA), the Valley and South Bay. The Rose Bowl, Forum and Lake Casitas also will host Olympic events.

The downtown cluster would be the heart of the 2024 Games. In addition to the Coliseum, Staples Center (gymnastics), Nokia Theater (fencing), the Los Angeles Convention Center (as many as four sports), and Galen Center (boxing) would host events. The swimming competition would be held at a new 20,000-seat MLS stadium adjacent to the Coliseum. The Olympic Village would be a 10-minute drive from downtown near the L.A. River.

The documents also emphasize the region’s improved public transportation system since the 1984 Games and the city’s cultural diversity."

http://www.ocregister.com/articles/angeles-679237-city-olympic.html


----------



## Lord David (May 23, 2009)

I must say, that although I don't necessarily want LA to win (I'd rather see Lake Placid 2026, but we'll see), they do have a solid plan.

No more university dorms being used as the Athlete's Village. A dedicated new village is proposed to be built. 

The capacity of LA Memorial Coliseum needs to be at least matching the 1984 capacity. If it's reverted to the 1984 layout rather than a platform type setup, then add the new skybox levels to increase capacity as well as support the roof.


Interesting, the Media will be primarily housed at the UCLA campus, the site of the 1984 Athlete's Village. Assuming that outfitting to have over 17,000 beds is achievable on the single village, there will be no need to house the Media in additional venues, villages or even hotels.


----------



## pesto (Jun 29, 2009)

Not sure that putting the Olympic Village right across the river from the hippest clubs, rooftop bars, etc., in the city is a good idea. Better keep the bridges well lit and the gymnasts off the railings. Lol.

Otherwise, it is very impressive how compact the great majority of events will be and how many new hotels, both business oriented and hip, will be within walking or short transit rides away. You never have to leave Fig (that's Figueroa St. in LA-speak).


----------



## Kenni (Jul 26, 2007)

Following up on LASF post.

Here's from Curbed LA.  (just a bit larger pics)

*Olympic Village by the revamped LA River.*


----------



## Kenni (Jul 26, 2007)

What would that tall new building at the LA Convention Center be? The forever proposed hotel?


----------



## bodegavendetta (May 5, 2014)

*A surplus of $161 million is projected for L.A.'s 2024 Olympics bid*



> By DAVID WHARTON
> 
> The plan to bring the Olympics back to Los Angeles for a third time has become a little clearer with city officials offering additional details about how they would stage the massive sporting event.
> 
> ...


----------



## Olympico (Aug 26, 2015)

The plans of LA are clear and realistic. Using a lot of existing venues. Redevelopment the Coliseum is already planned, the swimming stadium will be placed inside the new MLS-stadium next to the Coliseum and also the other venues are mostly existing venues and they will need just some adjustments for the Olympics. 

But after Rio and Tokyo maybe Europe have a bigger chance for hosting 2024, but LA can use these solid plans for 2028 or 2032.


----------



## Kenni (Jul 26, 2007)

:lol: It's not instigation, but there's a reason why LA always gets it right when picked. 

See how everything and everyone falls in line when it comes to the Olympics, business, civic leaders, area cities and Mayors...real quick. No joke.

...and already projecting a surplus.

*
"This is the first draft," said Jeff Millman, a former mayor's aide is now focusing on the bid project. "If Los Angeles is selected by the USOC, it will evolve in the months and years ahead."*


----------



## LosAngelesSportsFan (Oct 20, 2004)

Kenni said:


> What would that tall new building at the LA Convention Center be? The forever proposed hotel?


When the new convention center renderings and plan was released, a very large convention center hotel was proposed. Im pretty sure that this is that


----------



## Lord David (May 23, 2009)

pesto said:


> Not sure that putting the Olympic Village right across the river from the hippest clubs, rooftop bars, etc., in the city is a good idea. Better keep the bridges well lit and the gymnasts off the railings. Lol.
> 
> Otherwise, it is very impressive how compact the great majority of events will be and how many new hotels, both business oriented and hip, will be within walking or short transit rides away. You never have to leave Fig (that's Figueroa St. in LA-speak).


The fact that they're proposing a dedicated Olympic Village alone is a great idea. Their 2012 and 2016 proposals offered the use of the 1984 village, UCLA. This "village" will now be used by the Media. Even though LA boasts over 125,000 rooms in the region, the Media having their own dedicated village, will not cause much logistic hurdles nor will they take away from the hotel accommodation for other groups (Olympic Family, Sponsors, Volunteers and of course Spectators).


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

Kenni said:


> So, wouldn't that make LA a little more economically smart....over all?


In the first post I replied to of yours you sold LA on fiscal responsibility. Whilst it's true it would offer this, it wouldn't distinguish it from Paris. What could distinguish LA from Paris is the potential financial reward, and I think I'd make a point of shouting about that side of the ledger if I were in charge of an LA bid.

The point, of course, is this is a sales pitch when it comes down to it.



Kenni said:


> Regardless, Paris will be a monster to beat. This race will get interesting in the following years. If LA doesn't get them for 2024, 2028 or the centennial 2032 would do.


I was going to ask this actually. So you reckon LA would be in it for the long-haul, roll with the punches and get up and bid again if it loses? Because obviously NYC and Chicago didn't.

Thing is, I find it hard to believe Paris would bid again if rejected for a 4th time. Losing 2012 really hurt their pride and losing 2024 would probably be the end for them. If you're right and LA is in it for the long-haul - coupled with the fact NBC's mega-contract runs to 2032 - that would lead me to the conclusion that there's less urgency to pick the US right now.

If I were an IOC member knowing all this, I'd grab a Paris Games before the opportunity goes for good, and maybe pick LA next time out.


----------



## Its AlL gUUd (Jan 24, 2006)

The problem with the US bids is that the last few years they have come forward with different cities each time (I know each city bids firstly to the USOC). If for example LA was the US choice and bid the last 2 times and lost to London and Rio then it would pretty much be the favourite this time round.


----------



## Kenni (Jul 26, 2007)

^^^^^^



RobH said:


> In the first post I replied to of yours you sold LA on fiscal responsibility. Whilst it's true it would offer this, it wouldn't distinguish it from Paris. What could distinguish LA from Paris is the potential financial reward, and I think I'd make a point of shouting about that side of the ledger if I were in charge of an LA bid.
> 
> The point, of course, is this is a sales pitch when it comes down to it.
> 
> ...


On the first part, I gotcha, I know what you meant, I was just looking at the broader picture.

About LA and the USOC, believe it or not, LA presents a bid to the USOC every time the USOC decides to launch an official bid. So, yes, you betcha LA is in for the long haul.

The fact that it would be Paris' centennial games (1924), would be a vote on their favor for me. But let's see what happens.


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

I made this list about the world events in 2023, 2024, 2025...so we can speak about the issue. Come guys, discuss! 

Rugby World Cup 2023 - potential bids
* *France* ... ALREADY HOSTED IN 1991, 2007
* *Ireland* ... ALREADY HOSTED IN 1991
* *Italy* ... NEVER HOSTED
* *South Africa* ... ALREADY HOSTED IN 1995

Olympics 2024 - bids/potential bids
* *Budapest* ... NEVER HOSTED
* *Hamburg* ... NEVER HOSTED
* *Los Angeles* ... ALREADY HOSTED IN 1932, 1984
* *Paris* ... ALREADY HOSTED IN 1900, 1924
* *Rome* ... ALREADY HOSTED IN 1960
* *Toronto* ... NEVER HOSTED

Expo 2025 - potential bids:
* *Guangzhou* ... NEVER HOSTED
* *Houston* ... NEVER HOSTED
* *Johannesburg* ... NEVER HOSTED
* *London* ... ALREADY HOSTED IN 1851 
* *Paris* ... ALREADY HOSTED IN 1855, 1867, 1878, 1889, 1900, 1937
* *Osaka* ... ALREADY HOSTED IN 1970
* *Rotterdam* ... NEVER HOSTED
* *San Francisco* ... ALREADY HOSTED IN 1915, 1939/1940
* *Tehran* ... NEVER HOSTED
* *Toronto* ... NEVER HOSTED


----------



## pesto (Jun 29, 2009)

IThomas said:


> I made this list about the world events in 2023, 2024, 2025...so we can speak about the issue. Come guys, discuss!
> 
> Rugby World Cup 2023 - potential bids
> * *France* ... ALREADY HOSTED IN 1991, 2007
> ...


Irrelevant if they've never hosted before. It's like the orderly getting to do the brain surgery because he's never done it before. That's just not a relevant criterion. All things being equal it's a negative because it implies you don't have the experience. You need to show a TRULY EXCEPTIONAL team and plan.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Some naysayers in Toronto's potential bid : http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/toronto/toronto-councillors-cooling-on-2024-olympic-bid-1.3209944


----------



## MagisterZ (Apr 14, 2015)

L.A. is to close to the failed state Mexico, so very risky to hold Olympics, since lots of narcos will be around... I choose Paris instead kay:


----------



## LosAngelesSportsFan (Oct 20, 2004)

MagisterZ said:


> L.A. is to close to the failed state Mexico, so very risky to hold Olympics, since lots of narcos will be around... I choose Paris instead kay:


LMAO, perhaps the best post in ssc history


----------



## CaliforniaJones (Apr 9, 2009)

Los Angeles City Council has unanimously approved a proposal that authorizes Mayor Eric Garcetti to sign off on a 2024 Olympic bid for the city, which outlines over $6 billion in public and private spending.

The United States Olympic Committee is expected to announce Los Angeles as its candidate, joining Budapest, Hamburg, Paris and Rome in the running for the 2024 Summer Olympics. The International Olympic Committee will make its selection in 2017.

Los Angeles believes the city would be able to cover any overrun costs, which is something Boston officials refused to put their city on the hook for in their short-lived candidacy. Boston's Olympic bid came to an end on July 27 as Boston mayor Marty Walsh said he would not put taxpayers at risk by signing a contract with the United States Olympic Committee.

Los Angeles looks to host its third Summer Olympics after hosting in 1932 and 1984.










http://www.si.com/olympics/2015/09/01/los-angeles-2024-olympic-bid-city-council-vote


----------



## soup or man (Nov 17, 2004)

Kenni said:


> ^^^^^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Doesn't really mean much. This is exactly what caused Athens to lose the 1996 Olympic games to Atlanta.

From wiki:



> Greece, the home of the ancient and first modern Olympics, was considered by many observers the "natural choice" for the Centennial Games. However, Athens bid chairman Spyros Metaxa demanded that it be named as the site of the Olympics because of its "historical right due to its history", which may have caused resentment among delegates. Furthermore, the Athens bid was described as "arrogant and poorly prepared", being regarded as "not being up to the task of coping with the modern and risk-prone extravaganza" of the current Games. Athens faced numerous obstacles, including "political instability, potential security problems, air pollution, traffic congestion and the fact that it would have to spend about $3 billion to improve its infrastructure of airports, roads, rail lines and other amenities".


----------



## redspork02 (May 7, 2005)

https://www.facebook.com/garcetti

LIVE STREAM of the USOC and LA CITY announcement of LA as the USA bid for 2024.


----------



## Kenni (Jul 26, 2007)

LA City Council votes 15-0. Nice!. And I just listened to the USOC make it official...LA.


----------



## CaliforniaJones (Apr 9, 2009)

Los Angeles 2024 website
http://www.la24.org/


----------



## Kot Bazilio (Mar 8, 2015)

For Paris!


----------



## Daortíz (Nov 2, 2002)

*Los Angeles will take it home!!* :cheers:


----------



## ory26 (Dec 7, 2010)

Daortíz said:


> *Paris will take it home!!* :cheers:


Corrected :colbert:


----------



## redspork02 (May 7, 2005)

FORBES MAGAZINE Article

Forbes Aug 13, 2015

Facilities, Public Support, Cost-Effectiveness Make Los Angeles Ideal Choice For 2024 Olympics

http://www.forbes.com/sites/prishe/...e-los-angeles-ideal-choice-for-2024-olympics/

Patrick Rishe ,

Contributor: I cover the economics of the sports industry. 

Opinions expressed by Forbes Contributors are their own.

If there is a better place in the world other than Los Angeles for a Summer Olympic Games, someone please tell me where, and give me reasons why.

The L.A. Times recently reported both the United States Olympic Committee (U.S.O.C) and L.A. mayor Eric Garcetti feel most positive about the city’s potential bid to host the 2024 Summer Olympics.

And the reasons why are quite simple:

- Numerous facilities (with still one likely on the way thanks to the NFL’s likely return to the city);

- Massive public support (something Boston massively lacked);

- The ability to run a cost-effective event – at least as Olympics go – which is something the International Olympic Committee (I.O.C.) has recently called for.

Regarding facilities, review this graphic which lists all the various venues which potentially could be used. And then consider the inclusion of an additional stadium, which could be in either Carson or Inglewood depending upon which wind the NFL’s current relocation drama unfolds.

Because they already have numerous facilities in place, this makes it more likely that Los Angeles can be cost-effective in operating the Olympics. Something the I.O.C. wants to see.


----------



## pesto (Jun 29, 2009)

Unfortunately, the Paris crowd seems to have nothing to offer to this discussion except comments appropriate to 12 year-olds. Btw, that's really, really clever "correcting" someone else's post. Did you learn that last year in kindergarten?

Can we do better?


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

Well this is *BIG* news and opens the way nicely for the next two Games to be in Europe and the US (or vice versa)



> South Africa Will Skip Next Two Olympic Bids; Will Be Poised For 2032
> 
> Now that Durban has won the bid for the 2022 Commonwealth Games, South Africa Director General for Sport and Recreation Alec Moemi told Reuters that the country won’t be bidding for the 2024 or 2028 Summer Olympic Games.
> 
> ...


http://gamesbids.com/eng/summer-oly...=Feed:+gamesbidsrss+(GamesBids.com+Headlines)


----------



## dysan1 (Dec 12, 2004)

As per my comments in the Commonwealth thread, I buy that we won't win likely before 2032, but as per the comments of other people in the Durban bid team, there will likely be a 2028 bid, "because you don't win on the first go"


----------



## Kenni (Jul 26, 2007)

What a setting yesterday for the announcement...


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

Congratulations to LA


----------



## Kenni (Jul 26, 2007)

I also learned something yesterday, I didn't know that Volleyball was born in LA (Santa Monica).

I also want to learn more of the Paris bid, if anyone has any info please share.


----------



## redspork02 (May 7, 2005)

Kenni said:


> I also learned something yesterday, I didn't know that Volleyball was born in LA (Santa Monica).
> 
> I also want to learn more of the Paris bid, if anyone has any info please share.


http://franceolympique.com/art/5249-je_reve_des_jeux_!.html

^^^^^^

There Olympic Committee made an announcement today. They have a first phase announcement on 09/25/2015. They want to start mobilizing the sports community of France to back the games and start outreach to the city. No details have been released.


----------



## copa olympic (Jul 9, 2012)

redspork02 said:


> http://franceolympique.com/art/5249-je_reve_des_jeux_!.html
> 
> ^^^^^^
> 
> There Olympic Committee made an announcement today. They have a first phase announcement on 09/25/2015. They want to start mobilizing the sports community of France to back the games and start outreach to the city. No details have been released.







http://www.jerevedesjeux.com/


----------



## pesto (Jun 29, 2009)

So this step is to try to drum up support in the populace as a whole, which is why they focus on familiar faces and not reasons or argumetation. This is a bit late for that sort of strategy, but my guess is that since France is much more a "top-down" parliamentary type of government than is the US, the buy-in of the people isn't as critical.

Interesting to see how this campaign develops; wish my French were better.


----------



## Kenni (Jul 26, 2007)




----------



## redspork02 (May 7, 2005)

copa olympic said:


> http://www.jerevedesjeux.com/


^^That Video is looks familiar? They copied the LOS ANGELES DODGERS OPENING DAY VIDEO from 2013...but LA has the better celebrities....BRITNEY SPEARS, LANDON DONOVAN< KOBE, KEVIN HART, WAYNE GRETZKY, SAM L JACKSON..ECT.....LOL....LOVE IT!









https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T4PynFj4x54" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen>

" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen>


----------



## pesto (Jun 29, 2009)

Thanks for pointing that out. 

The French version is much more serious; gives a feeling that this is a matter of national honor and we must resolve ourselves. The Dodgers ad is more self-satire, as is typical of LA. Even work is only serious if you let it be.


----------



## Shadowriver (Sep 10, 2012)

pesto said:


> Irrelevant if they've never hosted before. It's like the orderly getting to do the brain surgery because he's never done it before. That's just not a relevant criterion. All things being equal it's a negative because it implies you don't have the experience. You need to show a TRULY EXCEPTIONAL team and plan.


Actully it is a valid factor. IOC dont want to olympics stuck in same cities, aspecially with agenda 2020 on the go supposly should improve that accessibility to olympics and IOC is known for sometimes secritly aim for variority. If any African city had good offer, they would definitly pick it just from fact its from Africa, last ring in olympic flag to never hosted olympics. 

Also you dont need olympics to gain expiriance needed to host them, theres other bigger events that count as a expiriance, as a city as well as country. In case of Rio for example, it was Pan-American games.


----------



## pesto (Jun 29, 2009)

Shadowriver said:


> Actully it is a valid factor. IOC dont want to olympics stuck in same cities, aspecially with agenda 2020 on the go supposly should improve that accessibility to olympics and IOC is known for sometimes secritly aim for variority. If any African city had good offer, they would definitly pick it just from fact its from Africa, last ring in olympic flag to never hosted olympics.
> 
> Also you dont need olympics to gain expiriance needed to host them, theres other bigger events that count as a expiriance, as a city as well as country. In case of Rio for example, it was Pan-American games.


Really? You still want to take that shop clerk and give him a job as a nuclear physicist just because he wants to be one so badly?

Wouldn't you want to see exceptional talent demonstrated before giving consideration to the, say, 20 new applicants that each are demanding their turn? As with admission to, say, Caltech or MIT, you would want to see tremendous accomplishment and potential before risking your time and good name on an unproven applicant.

In brief, the strongest credential is having done it before successfully. In the absence of that, you must demonstrate something that is BETTER than the others (strong funding, experienced people, unique ideas, etc.) to offset the risk arising from lack of experience. Unless one of those cities has something very impressive to offer you have to go with a proven winner. 

For sure having done other large projects SUCCESSFULLY is a plus. But you're not saying that: you are saying give it to THEM because they have never done it, and that is just nonsense. Good for the playground but not for the real world.


----------



## JorgeGt (Apr 4, 2013)

Well well... Things are getting exciting with this race with LA in  Personally I'm rooting for Hamburg, there is no doubt on great atmosphere at German sport events, however I think Paris will be the best choice overall. 
So... LA is cool too, but I think they (USA) might me a better choice for 2028, I will like to see the US host the WC in 2026 and the olympics on 2028.


----------



## Maplyier (Apr 15, 2015)

Hosting an Olympics successfully in the last century doesn't really help your bid, because after all, it was in the last century.


----------



## pesto (Jun 29, 2009)

Maplyier said:


> Hosting an Olympics successfully in the last century doesn't really help your bid, because after all, it was in the last century.


That's the great thing about this forum: an opportunity to learn. 

The SoCal committee is a permanent institution and is used by other sports organizations for advice and technical assistance. It stays current on the latest techniques for efficient and successful management of large sporting events and trains a large new cadre of sports management professionals. 

http://www.sccog.org/

If you follow sports, you may recall that Peter Ueberroth and his staff were called upon by Olympic committees from other cities for decades because of their unique expertise. The LA Olympics have been the model for all games since due to their changes in power centralization, sponsor relationships and the bringing of modern marketing and public relations techniques into the games.. Btw, he is still alive and active.


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

Are there no new candidates? The deadline is 15 September 2015.


----------



## Maplyier (Apr 15, 2015)

I forgot to write "unless you are LA" at the end of that paragraph because that really change the Olympics forever.


----------



## GEwinnen (Mar 3, 2006)

JorgeGt said:


> Well well... Things are getting exciting with this race with LA in  Personally I'm rooting for Hamburg, there is no doubt on great atmosphere at German sport events, however I think Paris will be the best choice overall.
> So... LA is cool too, but I think they (USA) might me a better choice for 2028, I will like to see the US host the WC in 2026 and the olympics on 2028.


Total agree with your post, but if a european city will bid for the 2026 winter games, this edition will go to europe.


----------



## pesto (Jun 29, 2009)

GEwinnen said:


> Total agree with your post, but if a european city will bid for the 2026 winter games, this edition will go to europe.


Ha! Now we get down to Realpolitik rather than our silly discussions over rational decision making. That's the aristocratic "old Olympics" model which never really died.


----------



## swifty78 (Nov 10, 2002)

Paris is my top choice with a soft spot for Budapest tho the Hungarians prob have to wait til 2032-36


----------



## casanova (Apr 21, 2006)

Toronto Mayor and Ontario Premier have called a press conference for Tuesday morning to announce TO2024


----------



## CITYofDREAMS (Jan 20, 2007)

ory26 said:


> Second time for LA was 1984.
> Second time for Paris was 1924.
> 
> How many people remember 1984 games?
> ...


Regardless, still the same city representing France... Didn't you say *"better other city then always the same"*?


----------



## redspork02 (May 7, 2005)

IThomas said:


> It's clear that you still live in 2008 or Berlusconi era :lol:
> BTW this is not the right thread to speak about economy/politics.


http://www.reuters.com/article/2014/09/25/italy-economy-idUSR1N0QW00A20140925

Its relevant if its stays on topic. The Olympic bid budget. European Olympic bids are government made, so where is the money coming from if not from the tax payer. In times of "Agenda 2020", its up for discussion here.


----------



## Kenni (Jul 26, 2007)

Maplyier said:


> I think Paris has an advantage as of right now. This is why: let's say the votes at the start (/100) are
> 
> LA: 35
> Paris: 29
> ...


You have to take into account that the voting selection process has changed. The 2024 host will be selected using the new norms. 

Paris is a VERY strong candidate, but they will not award them the games on mere sentimental reasons.


----------



## Maplyier (Apr 15, 2015)

Kenni said:


> You have to take into account that the voting selection process has changed. The 2024 host will be selected using the new norms.
> 
> Paris is a VERY strong candidate, but they will not award them the games on mere sentimental reasons.


1. The proscess has changed, but I'm pretty sure not the final election, unless you know something I don't.

2. Total agreement


----------



## Avemano (Aug 9, 2012)

CITYofDREAMS said:


> Regardless, still the same city representing France... Didn't you say "better other city then always the same"?


Look at the last hosting cities : Tokyo, Rio, London, Beijing, Athens, Sydney ...
The IOC might say they want ecofriendly games with already built venues, they always chose the most expensive bid in global cities or capitals. They will never want Marseille or Lyon.


----------



## Carlos_Halliwell (Jul 11, 2012)

Edit


----------



## Carlos_Halliwell (Jul 11, 2012)

redspork02 said:


> Mexico is close to being a failed state. GOv trust in Mex is at a all time low. Pena NIeto is cl0se to being ousted and the drug cartel violence is a no go for the IOC and most other national Olympic organizations. So Mexico is a no go for a while. Although a Guadalajara games would have been cool!


Instead of making these kind of uninformed comments, I suggest you to get informed first. Neither Mexico City nor Guadalajara have significant drug cartel violence. Monterrey, on the other hand, does have some, but still, it's less than 4 years ago.

So, no. Drug cartel violence is not a problem in these two cities.

Next time, get more informed before you make these comments, please!


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*Montezemolo unveils some details of the Italian bid*

Since Italian Premier Matteo Renzi announced Rome's bid for the 2024 Olympics last year, the details have been something of a mystery. But Italy 2024 chairman Luca Cordero di Montezemolo revealed a list of "iconic venues" that will take full advantage of Rome's historic settings and Italy's television-friendly backdrops. 

The marathon route winding through St. Peter's Square and finishing under the Arch of Constantine in front of the Colosseum. A medals plaza set up inside the Baths of Caracalla. Beach volleyball played at the Circus Maximus. Among other plans, cyclists could finish the road race with a sprint on the majestic Via dei Fori Imperiali and sailing would take place off Sardinia, Sicily or the Amalfi coast. The marathon route would run alongside Rome's synagogue and mosque to promote interfaith peace. The Renaissance vibe of the city of Florence might be included in the bid. 

"With television today, you have the possibility to put together the sport, the emotion, the great architecture and beautiful landscapes. It's fantastic" said Montezemolo, the former Ferrari president and current Alitalia chairman.

Italian bid: not only Rome! Here some proposed places:










The center of the bid project is the Foro Italico, which features the Stadio Olimpico used for the 1960 Games with an adjacent aquatics venue. Another new area will be built at Tor Vergata, in order to host athletes village, basketball and volleyball arenas (and perhaps the velodrome). Gymnastics, boxing, fencing, judo, taekwondo and some other sports would be held at the Fiera convention center near the international airport.

Rome would like to host the games between 5-25 August.​


----------



## redspork02 (May 7, 2005)

Carlos_Halliwell said:


> Instead of making these kind of uninformed comments, I suggest you to get informed first. Neither Mexico City nor Guadalajara have significant drug cartel violence. Monterrey, on the other hand, does have some, but still, it's less than 4 years ago.
> 
> So, no. Drug cartel violence is not a problem in these two cities.
> 
> Next time, get more informed before you make these comments, please!


I am informed....My family migrated to the US in the 1970's from Tamazula, Durango to the USA so the next generation (me) would not grow up in that filth of drug crime. We have returned to visit family ever since, yearly) and I have seen first hand...the corruption of local police, non government interference, no judicial cajones to stop these warlords....all because of corruption. I know where El Chapo lives, everyone in Sinaloa knows where he lives.....You say drug violence doesn't hit Guadalajara....ask El Chapo what happened to him at Guadalajara, Mexico? MExico is not all bad but the Pena-Nieto Government has no control of the local governments in Michoacán, Sinaloa Durango and even parts of Guadalajara. Key word "close to being a failed state".

As to a future Mexico Bid...I welcome it....security would have to be very tight and expense. No doubt they can be successful but I believe the tax payer will question the spending.


----------



## CITYofDREAMS (Jan 20, 2007)

Avemano said:


> Look at the last hosting cities : Tokyo, Rio, London, Beijing, Athens, Sydney ...
> The IOC might say they want ecofriendly games with already built venues, they always chose the most expensive bid in global cities or capitals. They will never want Marseille or Lyon.


Exactly! That's why LA, in the US is in a position* better than any other city* to hold the games.


----------



## parcdesprinces (Feb 15, 2009)

Avemano said:


> The IOC might say they want ecofriendly games with already built venues, they always chose the most expensive bid in global cities or capitals. They will never want Marseille or Lyon.


Since when white elephants are economically-friendly (not to mention the very important -at least according to the IOC- "heritage of the games" aspect)? 
That's why IMHO cites such as Marseille or Lyon can't host the summer games anymore, because most of the venues required for the event won't be needed at all there after the games.... I mean, a 60K+ athletics stadium (i.e a second large stadium while both cities only have one big football/rugby team), a multi-court tennis center (including a 10K centre court), two (ore more) 10K+ (including a 15K+ one) indoor arenas...etc, etc, etc...etc.


----------



## Kenni (Jul 26, 2007)




----------



## CITYofDREAMS (Jan 20, 2007)

*USOC Leaders Grateful to Los Angeles for 2nd Chance at 2024*
By EDDIE PELLS, AP NATIONAL WRITER COLORADO SPRINGS, Colo. — Sep 24, 2015, 8:11 PM 
The leader of the U.S. Olympic Committee compared the choice of Boston as a bidder for the 2024 Olympics to Seattle's choice to pass the ball at the goal line at the end of the Super Bowl last season.

Fortunately, CEO Scott Blackmun said, "unlike the Seahawks, we have not lost the game."

In his most candid public comments about the ups and downs of the tumultuous bid process, Blackmun used his speech Thursday at the U.S. Olympic Assembly to focus on the second chance Los Angeles has given the USOC to land the 2024 Games. He also conceded he owed an explanation about the Boston mess to this annual gathering of 400-plus members of the Olympic family.

"The Boston bid failed because, from the beginning, it was not a bid supported by the people of Boston," Blackmun said. "Should we have taken the risk? In hindsight, the answer is 'no.'"

He equated that to the Seahawks' decision to throw at the goal line in the closing moments of the Super Bowl, while trailing New England by four. That pass was intercepted and the play call has been derided as one of the worst ever made in sports.

"But here's the thing," Blackmun said. "Unlike the Seahawks, we have not lost the game. We are back on our feet, we have found a second chance waiting and the whole game is in front of us."

Indeed, the Olympics won't be awarded until 2017. Los Angeles is in the race along with Paris; Rome;, Hamburg, Germany; and Budapest, Hungary.

Blackmun introduced LA 2024 chairman Casey Wasserman to the crowd, and Wasserman touted Los Angeles as a storytelling city with 85 percent of its venues already in place, along with a stellar Olympic pedigree as a two-time Olympic host.

Wasserman told his own Olympic story — saying he cut his teeth on the games, back when he was 10 and the 1984 Olympics came to town. Those Games — with Peter Ueberroth calling a lot of the shots while Wasserman's grandfather, Lew, was a major power player in LA — created the modern-day template for the Olympics and proved they could make money and help a city grow.

"In a very real way, our bid is the 'Back to the Future' bid of this campaign," Wasserman said. "And no, 'Back to the Future' is not our tagline — but stay tuned."

Los Angeles offered some news Thursday, announcing Olympic swimming medalist Janet Evans as its vice chair and positioning that move as a strong sign that athletes are at the heart of its plan.

But mostly, these speeches were to get members of the U.S. Olympic movement pumped again after a start to 2015 that Blackmun called "the most unsettling and challenging time in my professional life."

The USOC picked Boston in January, dumped it in July, then re-upped with Los Angeles earlier this month.

Chairman Larry Probst said the USOC moved forward after the Boston bid tanked because it was encouraged by international colleagues who he portrayed as "surprised and disappointed (but) not discouraged."

He spent the bulk of his speech giving details about the USOC's improved international relationships, one sign of which is showing up in a number of world-championship events taking place in the United States.

Those numbers, Probst said, had been "abysmal." But in 2014, the U.S. hosted eight world championships in Olympic and Paralympic sports, with 10 more this year, including the wrestling world championships in Las Vegas and the triathlon worlds in Chicago, both earlier this month.

All that, plus the fact the U.S. hasn't hosted the Summer Games since 1996, leads some to call Los Angeles a favorite, or even go so far as to say 2024 is America's to lose.

While Wasserman read a laundry list of selling points for Los Angeles — a transparent, athlete-centered bid with nearly 90 percent support among residents — he rejected the idea that it's all over but the voting.

"I think it's reckless and even arrogant," he said. "We have to earn this, just like athletes do on the field of play, every day. Nothing is given except that we have to produce a bid that is superior to our competitors."

http://abcnews.go.com/Sports/wireStory/usoc-leaders-grateful-los-angeles-2nd-chance-2024-34020847


----------



## Alphaville (Nov 28, 2007)

CITYofDREAMS said:


> Exactly! That's why LA, in the US is in a position* better than any other city* to hold the games.


... except Paris is in the running - a city of enormous capability, and one of few, along with Los Angeles itself, that has some of the best sporting facilities in the world. THAT, combined with Paris' superior public transport infrastructure (a constant backbone of the Olympics in recent decades), the unofficial rotation favouring a European Games, and the fact it has been a solid century since the Olympics were in Paris (lets not pretend that doesn't come into play, because it does) --- and Los Angeles is diminished to being a Plan B - something it is familiar with. 

I love LA, and it would put on a fabulous Games, but your statement that it is "better than any other city" needs to be brought back down to earth, otherwise you're in for a brutal wake up call.


----------



## CITYofDREAMS (Jan 20, 2007)

Alphaville said:


> ... except Paris is in the running - a city of enormous capability, and one of few, along with Los Angeles itself, that has some of the best sporting facilities in the world. THAT, combined with Paris' superior public transport infrastructure (a constant backbone of the Olympics in recent decades), the unofficial rotation favouring a European Games, and the fact it has been a solid century since the Olympics were in Paris (lets not pretend that doesn't come into play, because it does) --- and Los Angeles is diminished to being a Plan B - something it is familiar with.
> 
> I love LA, and it would put on a fabulous Games, but your statement that it is "better than any other city" needs to be brought back down to earth, otherwise you're in for a brutal wake up call.


Maybe I wasn't clear on my comment, but it is in the context of US only; meaning is better than any other city in the US... since you cared to chime in I suggest you go back and read my previous comments so you can understand what I'm really arguing here. It has nothing to do with dismissing Paris Bid or assuming that LA is better city than Paris.


----------



## George_D (Aug 28, 2012)

LA held SOG in 1984, now it is Paris turn after 100 years. Go Paris 2024!!!!


----------



## Sportsfan (Jul 26, 2009)

ADCS said:


> Atlanta got the 1996 games because Coca-Cola bought those games. It's a situation that will likely never be replicated.



That view is one that was pushed heavily by supporters of the Athens and Melbourne bids who were bitter and twisted that they were beaten by a slicker, more professional bid. It's true that Samaranch was pissed because he had practically promised Athens the Games in the centennial year, but the Atlanta team, lead by Billy Payne, presented a convincing argument that offered a secure, financially sound event. It was only a coincidence that Atlanta is the location of Coke HQ. What Athens and Melbourne offered was inferior at the time and they only had themselves to blame.


----------



## potiz81 (Aug 9, 2005)

Atlanta 1996? Secure event? Seriously???hno:hno:hno:


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

George_D said:


> LA held SOG in 1984, now it is Paris turn after 100 years. Go Paris 2024!!!!


I think we should ban the word 'turn' from this thread :yes:


----------



## Kenni (Jul 26, 2007)

So, even if a bid sucks (assuming), if it's their turn, give it to them anyway?


----------

